# Golden Tote



## fate (Nov 21, 2012)

Anyone ordered from Golden Tote? I just got my first tote yesterday and I really loved it.

It's a subscription box type site for clothing (it's not a subscription though - they have a sale period each month). You choose your first 1-2 items and they surprise you with the rest. The first option is $49 for a tote of 2-3 items worth up to $250 retail. The second option is $149 for a tote of 5-7 items worth up to $600 retail.

I went to sign up for the $49 tote just to try it out, but when I looked at the options for the $149 I got to choose two things I really loved that were worth the amount I was paying for the whole tote already. It's a bit pricey if you're going to do it monthly but I think it's worth it for every once in a while. The clothes are great quality and you get a good amount for what you pay. Plus the surprise aspect is so fun!


----------



## Robinssa (Nov 21, 2012)

Can you show pictures of what you received? I have been interested in this.....


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2012)

Interesting. Sort of like Little Black Bag but with clothes.


----------



## fate (Nov 21, 2012)

I apologize in advance for the quality of the photos I took them with my phone and they don't really do the clothes justice. The first three items I got can be seen better on the site though (if you go to "shop now").













This scarf is sooo soft.









You can see this dress better here, but mine is obviously solid black rather than striped.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 25, 2012)

i would love to sign up but they do not have my size. =


----------



## messylaughter (Nov 27, 2012)

I really really want to purchase this tote cause I am IN LOVE with the Aztec Sweater, I have been going back and forth almost everyday (Which prolly means I should just do it) I only wish I could find more reviews to help me liberate the 160 dollars from my wallet, and now when we are so close to the December Sale, I m scared if I buy this month something better will be in the December bag................seeing yours is pushing me to just hit order though LOL


----------



## PBandJilly (Nov 27, 2012)

Are the clothes new or used?


----------



## messylaughter (Nov 27, 2012)

Brand New, The Makes of the Puella Line started this as a way of cleaning out their warehouse of overstock and now they have hooked up with other awesome designers to make a "Fashion Box" much like the Beauty Subs we get


----------



## fate (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messylaughter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really really want to purchase this tote cause I am IN LOVE with the Aztec Sweater, I have been going back and forth almost everyday (Which prolly means I should just do it) I only wish I could find more reviews to help me liberate the 160 dollars from my wallet, and now when we are so close to the December Sale, I m scared if I buy this month something better will be in the December bag................seeing yours is pushing me to just hit order though LOL


 My Subscription Addiction just posted a review with pictures:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2012/11/golden-tote-november-2012-review-womens.html


----------



## Javaprincess (Nov 29, 2012)

I ordered the $49 dollar tote on a whim this month.  I was fully expecting to have to return it (which is an option!) as I have a more curvy figure and expected the clothes to be too small.  I received the same striped sweater pictured (that is the item I chose) and the same cream and grey eternity scarf pictured as well as a brown and burgandy striped open front cardigan (so soft.....really love).  I loved everything and the sweater fit perfectly!  I am hoping they will consider different body types when sending out future totes as now I am afraid I am hooked!  I would be a little nervous to plunk down the $150 but like that the whole thing can be returned if you are unsatisfied or if the items don't fit.  I also see they will be offering a gift tote as well.....eeeekkk......


----------



## fate (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Javaprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the $49 dollar tote on a whim this month.  I was fully expecting to have to return it (which is an option!) as I have a more curvy figure and expected the clothes to be too small.  I received the same striped sweater pictured (that is the item I chose) and the same cream and grey eternity scarf pictured as well as a brown and burgandy striped open front cardigan (so soft.....really love).  I loved everything and the sweater fit perfectly!  I am hoping they will consider different body types when sending out future totes as now I am afraid I am hooked!  I would be a little nervous to plunk down the $150 but like that the whole thing can be returned if you are unsatisfied or if the items don't fit.  I also see they will be offering a gift tote as well.....eeeekkk......


I saw on their facebook that they will be offering a quiz starting in February to personalize the totes better. I was afraid that the clothes might not fit because I'm definitely an hour glass shape and a lot of tops won't fit well in the bust _and_ the stomach but everything fit perfectly. I can't wait to see what else they have to offer.


----------



## messylaughter (Dec 3, 2012)

The December Sale went up late last night, I haven't even got my November Tote Yet, (I only ordered it last week) But I snagged both a $149 tote and an $49 Accessorize tote, LOL pretty glad that the next sale isn't until the end of February!! Then again I may go through a withdrawal waiting for it!


----------



## fate (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messylaughter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The December Sale went up late last night, I haven't even got my November Tote Yet, (I only ordered it last week) But I snagged both a $149 tote and an $49 Accessorize tote, LOL pretty glad that the next sale isn't until the end of February!! Then again I may go through a withdrawal waiting for it!


 I ordered my tote today too. I'm thinking about asking my boyfriend to get me the $49 accessory tote for Christmas, but I just have sooo many scarves I'm afraid to get more haha I'm excited that they are skipping January because 1) I can save some money and 2) it will be much more personalized when they come back and so the totes will be even more tailored to our likes. YAY!


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 3, 2012)

These are nice, though I can't quite see the designers/brands on the clothes. I love that they are right on trend, though.


----------



## messylaughter (Dec 7, 2012)

Gotta say I m feeling a bit underwhelmed with CS at Golden Tote, Last Thursday I made a comment on someone else's review on FB and even though I had just ordered my November tote that day Golden Tote sent me a fb post saying they had packaged my tote and would be shipping it the next day, needless to say I was A) Stoked and B) pretty impressed with their customer service as they connected my order and my FB!  My email tends to spam all kinds of things so on Sunday I asked if there was a tracking number for my shipment and they almost immediately responded (yay fast response)  and told me that they had "Personally" Packed my tote on Friday (waiiiit I thought you said Thursday) but because they had to ship it by USPS instead of UPS they would be shipping it out Monday and would send me my tracking number...............its now Friday again, no tracking number and they have not responded to my further request  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BOO URNS 

Now I wonder if they plan on shipping my November and December Orders together to save on Shipping though I paid for shipping on both orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I


----------



## fate (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messylaughter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gotta say I m feeling a bit underwhelmed with CS at Golden Tote, Last Thursday I made a comment on someone else's review on FB and even though I had just ordered my November tote that day Golden Tote sent me a fb post saying they had packaged my tote and would be shipping it the next day, needless to say I was A) Stoked and B) pretty impressed with their customer service as they connected my order and my FB!  My email tends to spam all kinds of things so on Sunday I asked if there was a tracking number for my shipment and they almost immediately responded (yay fast response)  and told me that they had "Personally" Packed my tote on Friday (waiiiit I thought you said Thursday) but because they had to ship it by USPS instead of UPS they would be shipping it out Monday and would send me my tracking number...............its now Friday again, no tracking number and they have not responded to my further request  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BOO URNS
> 
> Now I wonder if they plan on shipping my November and December Orders together to save on Shipping though I paid for shipping on both orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I


Did everything get sorted for you?

I just got my December tote! I love most of it! I can't get enough of Golden Tote haha Pictures below! The thing I love about the $149 tote is that most of the time they've got two items out of 4 that I love and make it worth the price alone. The other stuff is like free presents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Random note, but the tote bag itself is actually MUCH better quality this month. It's got braided rope handles and the canvas is thicker. Nice quality!

There was also a little baggie of hair ties, but my boyfriend seems to have run off and misplaced them.





Black Lace Cami Dress by Collective Concepts ($78)

I LOVE this. It's super adorable and I will be wearing it with some red or snowflake tights for Christmas. More pictures on Golden Tote ($149 tote)





Peek-a-Boo Pocket Sweater by Under Skies ($68)

This is really comfortable. More pictures on Golden Tote ($149 tote)





Multi-Stripe French Terry Shirt (Brown) by Puella ($62)

This is a bit daring for me, but it's comfy enough to even just wear around the house. Pictures of it in black can be found on Golden Tote ($49 tote).





Black Pocket Sweater by One Teaspoon ($96 AUD/$101 USD?)

http://oneteaspoon.com.au/ProductDetails.aspx?id=24475 (this is the closest thing I found on the site so I'm just guessing on the retail)

Very nice, basic black sweater. I'll be getting a TON of wear out of this.





Blue Striped Leggings by Mak (?)

These are really nice quality. Again I may not wear these out. I'm toying with the idea, but they're very comfy for wearing at home too. More pictures can be seen on Golden Tote ($49 accessory tote)





Aztec Scarf by ? (?)

This scarf is so soft. More Pictures can be seen on Golden Tote ($49 accessory tote)





Striped Maxi Dress by Puella ($88)

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopdress-viewall/26789941.jsp

I actually don't really care for maxi dresses in general. I got one in my last tote and haven't worn it yet. Both are very nice but just not really my style. This one is actually interesting because of the gathering in the middle. We'll see if I get around to wearing either.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 18, 2012)

Love everything you got, it's super cute!


----------



## messylaughter (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did everything get sorted for you?
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did everything get sorted for you?
> ...


 Yes everything got sorted with my November tote and I LOVED IT, Those girls are amazing,  I am waiting for my December and Accessory Totes (I m soo bad LOL), I see you got some of the items from the Accessory tote in your $149.00, so I am interested in seeing both of mine and if I get Dups?  I think they should arrive Friday (Fingers Crossed)


----------



## fate (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messylaughter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My boyfriend bought me the accessory tote too. I'm not opening it until Christmas though. I'm hoping there are no dupes, but some of the items I got were indeed shown in the pictures from the accessory tote. I'm so excited to open it! I hope I get that grey hat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Post some pictures when you get your December tote!


----------



## Javaprincess (Dec 22, 2012)

I ordered the December $49 tote and received the same striped maxi dress pictured above but in tan/black, the cream, grey and black color block sweater and a set of hair ties.  I saw on another blog that most people also received a scarf in this tote which I did not.  Just for fun, I emailed CS and they told me that it was an oversight and that they would send me one right away.....yeah!  I was already happy with the two items plus the ties, so this makes it even more special!  I too am a little hesitant about the dress.....I tried it on with a jean jacket and liked it better but the waist is a little wonky on me.  I think I will be more inclined to wear it in the spring as I live in New England so it doesn't really appeal to me right now.  It is however, very nice quality and really soft and cozy. 

I would LOVE to see pics of the gift totes if anyone has them.  I am still thinking about ordering one or the other....or both...as they still have them available. 

I am officially addicted to Golden Tote.....It is my new favorite thing ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was addicted to Stitch Fix but this is more fun and much less expensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fate (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Javaprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the December $49 tote and received the same striped maxi dress pictured above but in tan/black, the cream, grey and black color block sweater and a set of hair ties.  I saw on another blog that most people also received a scarf in this tote which I did not.  Just for fun, I emailed CS and they told me that it was an oversight and that they would send me one right away.....yeah!  I was already happy with the two items plus the ties, so this makes it even more special!  I too am a little hesitant about the dress.....I tried it on with a jean jacket and liked it better but the waist is a little wonky on me.  I think I will be more inclined to wear it in the spring as I live in New England so it doesn't really appeal to me right now.  It is however, very nice quality and really soft and cozy.
> 
> ...


 I will take pictures of my accessory tote once I open it. It's currently wrapped up since it's a Christmas present, but I may open it tomorrow.

I know I'm addicted to Golden Tote, too. It's such a good value! I just got my first fix from Stitch Fix and even though I chose "cheaper is better" for everything it's still more money than I'd spend on the stuff if I were shopping. I got a cardigan I really like, but it's $58! I would never spend that...but at the same time I'd rather not lose my $20 styling fee so I'll probably end up buying it haha


----------



## Javaprincess (Dec 26, 2012)

Please post the photos! I am still thinking of ordering either the accessory or the other luxury tote. Stitch Fix is pricey. I was a little disillusioned when a sweater I purchased from them for $90 was on sale days later on Hautelook for $36  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I did send back my entire last fix (I think my 5th?) even though I loved two items. I just couldn't justify the expense before Christmas...I was so sad though!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm bumping this thread bc there's another Golden Tote starting next week! I think I'll get in on it this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 30, 2013)

> I'm bumping this thread bc there's another Golden Tote starting next week! I think I'll get in on it this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So happy you bumped this thread; plan on trying one of the totes in the upcoming sale and would love a discussion and learn more


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been thinking about doing one too! How's the sizing? I got my normal size on Stylemint and everything was too big.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 31, 2013)

That's what I have been wondering too but I guess sizing depends on the different brands they include in the bag


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 4, 2013)

I posted on their FB page and one of the owners got back to me with really clear advice on sizing. So I'd ask over there. I am usually a medium in places like Gap but a large in places like H and M or American Apparel, and I am getting a large with this tote. If it were all knits I'd probably buy a medium, bc there's a little give, but I am getting the printed blouse with this order and I don't want it too tight across the chest. 

In addition to the printed blouse I'm getting the stripey sweater. It looks really cute and comfy. I debated the green and white stripey dress from their fb page, but I know I won't wear it in our climate (as soon as spring hits it can be really hot out) so I didn't get it. It is already sold out. 

I hope they send me that beautiful bird print scarf from their page. 

Can't wait to try this bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hmm... Not a big fan of any of the 4 items you can choose from. Perhaps next month.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 4, 2013)

There are 6 items total--4 to choose from in the $149 tote and 2 others in the $49 tote. I liked the items. Wondering if I should have gotten that tank blouse, it looked boring at first but the colors are cute and the details really pretty. Oh well I'm sure I'll like the items I chose.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 4, 2013)

I forgot to look at the $49 one. I thought they were the same and you just got to pick from one set instead of the two.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 4, 2013)

I think it used to be but they changed it. There was a color block sweater last time that was in both iirc.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 4, 2013)

This is a really interesting service I was going to grab one but didn't like any of the items you got to choose from in either priced bag. Maybe next time, I know I will for sure be keeping an eye on them.


----------



## Stemarber (Feb 4, 2013)

Tempting...


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 5, 2013)

I am getting the smaller tote. As we get to choose only our first item with this I chose the striped blue sweater; we'll see how it goes, I am rather excited and will keep you posted


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 5, 2013)

The bigger tote looked much more enticing I must say though


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am getting the smaller tote. As we get to choose only our first item with this I chose the striped blue sweater; we'll see how it goes, I am rather excited and will keep you posted


 Post pictures when you get it I'd love to see what else they put in them!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 5, 2013)

Will do, I am so curious myself!


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am getting the smaller tote. As we get to choose only our first item with this I chose the striped blue sweater; we'll see how it goes, I am rather excited and will keep you posted


 I am getting the smaller tote too.  I do love that blue hoodie, so I am hoping for good things!!


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my god. I want this. But then my husband would DEFINITELY kill me. That would be like 9 subs per month. lol


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 6, 2013)

> I am getting the smaller tote too. Â I do love that blue hoodie, so I am hoping for good things!!


 I thought the blue hoodie was so nice for casual chic days I am secretly hoping they will put a fancy top/ dress for the second item, love the suspense


----------



## Javaprincess (Feb 11, 2013)

I actually caved and bought the "big" tote for the first time. I had cancelled a bunch of subs, including Pop Sugar and sold some stuff on eBay so I felt justified for some reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I close the patterned blouse and the striped sweater. Really excited to see what else comes. I was quite pleased with my other totes.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 11, 2013)

> I actually caved and bought the "big" tote for the first time. I had cancelled a bunch of subs, including Pop Sugar and sold some stuff on eBay so I felt justified for some reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I close the patterned blouse and the striped sweater. Really excited to see what else comes. I was quite pleased with my other totes.


 Those two that you chose were my faves from the big tote, I am super excited to receive my first tote. Have been following them for a while now, most of the things I have seen I liked. On top of everything the owners seem to be really sweet and helpful. Keep us posted when you get yours and I will do the same. So curious to find out what my mystery items are


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 15, 2013)

Have you guys received tracking for Feb. orders? They said all the totes would be shipped by Wed. evening but I have not received shipping info yet.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 15, 2013)

I haven't either. Maybe it's all in the mail but the emails are still going out. I had assumed we would hear by the end of this week which means still a few more hours.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeyyyy got my tracking can't wait


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 16, 2013)

I got my tracking last night too!  I can't wait!  The e-mail is from "Sarah Beck" not Golden Tote.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 16, 2013)

So excited! I hope we get good things!


----------



## Stemarber (Feb 18, 2013)

I chickened out at the last minute and didn't order, but I'm looking forward to seeing what you girls got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 18, 2013)

Got my tote today in the mail, really like everything in it. My small tote included the blue striped sweater, a tunic and the white spaghetti strap to layer with sheer tops. There was also a nail polish and hair ties. Everything fits great and I enjoyed the styling sheet they included. Don't know how to post pics here but really look forward to hear what you all got and see pictures if you can post them)


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 18, 2013)

That sounds great! I'm so excited to get mine. I think it will be here by Wednesday and ill check back. So you got three tops plus a nail polish and hair ties for $50?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 18, 2013)

> That sounds great! I'm so excited to get mine. I think it will be here by Wednesday and ill check back. So you got three tops plus a nail polish and hair ties for $50?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yup) if I like this one this much cant imagine how good the bigger tote is; which one did you get?


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 18, 2013)

I got the bigger one--but I'm thinking about doing the smaller one next so I can space out my budget. Great to see that they throw in nice extras like that. Post pics when you can.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 18, 2013)

That was my thought process in ordering the smaller tote; I think I will try the bigger tote sometime in spring then maybe in summer to get a jump start in my wardrobe and in between go with the smaller one. I will take pictures hope they let me post them as I am relatively a newer member. Can't wait to hear what you get and see your pics


----------



## atomic (Feb 18, 2013)

I really want to try out this sub, but I'm waiting until I actually need clothes. :/


----------



## messylaughter (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh now I am excited to see pictures!! I ordered the small tote this time (December I ordered a large and accessory, and november a large), just because I wasn't super in love with anything other than the blue and grey hoodie, but its so hard to find pictures of other peoples totes around!!


----------



## mkdriggs (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Ladies!  I have been following this thread eagerly awaiting my own tote which came yesterday.  I got the $149 tote, here are my spoils:







It came in the bag with some information and this extra little gift.  The styling sheet was not really helpful and I will regift the nail polish and hair ties (not my colors), but it was a nice bonus.





This was one of my surprise items.  It is really cute and has great (hard to make out) details.  Pleating on the front and buttons down the back.  It is sheer and fits pretty well.





This was another bonus item, it is an extremely delicate sweater that layers well.





This was my first chosen item.  I was pleasantly surprised.  The buttons are high quality, it was warm but not hot, and I even got a complement on it at work today!





I liked this but was not in love with it.  I actually enjoy the color and the lace but it fit is a little off.  It is a tight on top (this material is not so forgiving) and then the bottom balloons way out.





This is a really pretty, soft scarf that came.  I saw some in the December reviews and I am glad I got one!





This is a white cami.  Sheer.  Nothing to exciting but I will certainly use it!





This is a bralette thing.  I am probably least excited about this.  First, my boobs never fit in these.  Second, even if I were to wear it, it would be invisible under the white sweater or cami and would look like lingerie under the orange lace top.
Overall I am pretty satisfied and doubt I will be able to risk the temptation next month.  Also, I am really happy by how much I like some of my surprise items and (like my card said) I can always gift what I don't like.  Hope this helps any of you debating for next time!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 19, 2013)

> Hello Ladies!Â  I have been following this thread eagerly awaiting my own tote which came yesterday.Â  I got the $149 tote, here are my spoils:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Overall I am pretty satisfied and doubt I will be able to risk the temptation next month.Â  Also, I am really happy by how much I like some of my surprise items and (like my card said) I can always gift what I don't like.Â  Hope this helps any of you debating for next time! Your tote looks great! We got the same cami other than that everything you got is different than my stuff and it is always fun looking at the pics I LOVE the top with the bird print so current and the bralette I think would look great peeking from inside a cool button down maybe light colored denim. Don't you just love the extras my box also had a nail polish(NYX) and hair ties


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mkdriggs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Ladies!  I have been following this thread eagerly awaiting my own tote which came yesterday.  I got the $149 tote, here are my spoils:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting pics! I am really intrigued by this the items look good quality just from the pics I think my fave would be that first shirt.


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 19, 2013)

I got the $49 tote.  I was very impressed!!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 19, 2013)

> I got the $49 tote. Â I was very impressed!! We got the same tote with the exception of the mint top you got, I got the geometric tunic instead. Your mint top looks super cute too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 19, 2013)

How do you guys add the spoiler?


----------



## mkdriggs (Feb 19, 2013)

On my page the way to hide something is by highlighting it and clicking what looks like a solid black dialog box. If you do it right it will show in the preview. Hope that helps!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 19, 2013)

Thx I will try to find the highlighter lol, is it the same if you want to add a pic?


----------



## mkdriggs (Feb 20, 2013)

I had to add my pictures to my user account, your photos or something... And then if you click the picture icon it will allow to choose from your previously loaded photos.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 20, 2013)

> I had to add my pictures to my user account, your photos or something... And then if you click the picture icon it will allow to choose from your previously loaded photos.


 Thx again, found out the photo upload part but could not find the spoiler section to hide the picture LOL good thing mine is very similar to the $49 picture posted today only difference is the geometric top that was one of the choices in the bigger tote


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's what I got in my big tote: printed tunic blouse, sheer cream sweater, cami, sage green bra top, striped sweater, and a striped French terry top w a pointy collar, as well as the bird scarf. Here are some of the items I haven't seen pictured yet (pointy top, bird scarf, striped sweater). Love the tote. Pointy is cute on bc it has short sleeves so that the print doesn't overpower.










The only thing I don't love is that it's all tops and no bottoms--I'd love a knit skirt or something.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 20, 2013)

Your tote sounds and looks really nice! The pointy top and the bird scarf are especially cute I think. It's great that they include quite bit of items in both price points. Totally agree about bottoms. I think a more balanced box would have top/ bottoms or and dress combos. Maybe they'll start that after adding on the quiz on their website and hearing what people want. Enjoy!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 20, 2013)

LOVE the bird stuff! If they'd have offered that top as one of the things you could choose I would have definitely ordered.

I can't wait to see what they offer in March.


----------



## beautyhustler (Feb 20, 2013)

I received my first tote today.  I got a white tank, a satin-link mint green take and the grey/blue stripped hoodie.  The quality is okay...but living in Chicago, I won't use the tank tops for quite some time!


----------



## Shannon28 (Feb 20, 2013)

I didn't order this time around because the choices for the larger tote didn't feel like me. With that being said, I love the stuff you got! I may end up ordering in March. Have there been any issues with sizing or does everything seem pretty right on?


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 20, 2013)

Sizing was good. I ordered what I would wear at h and m. The striped sweater fit large but it was meant to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 21, 2013)

I ordered my regular size and everything fit great


----------



## Javaprincess (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I received my $149 tote today!  This was my first time for the big splurge and I have mixed feelings.  I have received two of the smaller totes in the past.  For the items I chose, I got the striped sweater and the print tunic.  I like both these items....but not sure I LOVE them.  The tunic fits well and the sweater is cute, but a little boxy.  I do feel, however, that I would never pay the stated retail value for them.  The other items I received was the light weight cream sweater (maybe my favorite item!), a cute multi-color striped scarf (cute but I REALLY wanted the bird scarf!), a grey cardigan with zebra's printed on it (total miss and too small--boo), a white cami (can always use, but would have preferred a color) and a cream bralette (a complete waste.....what do you do with this thing?  I don't get it.....)  I also got a pretty purple polish and two hair ties (yeah!!).  When I break it down to the five items I like and will wear, that is approx $30 per item....which is a fair retail value for the products as they are of average quality....not bad....not great.  I think if I took the $150 and went to Marshalls....I could have done better.  I also think I could have gotten one or two really awesome things from Stitch Fix.  Think I'll stick to the $49 tote....if I buy one this month.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 21, 2013)

I have some of those bralette things from Target that I sleep in. I have big boobs so they're a little small and I'd never wear them out of the house, but they are great for a little support while sleeping.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 21, 2013)

Can you post a pic of the cardigan? What size did you get?


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 5, 2013)

The March stuff is soooo cute! I will definitely be signing up!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree, there are a couple items I especially like ( tribal top, mixed print dress, black top) but I wonder which two of all will be the choice items for the smaller tote as I would most likely go for the smaller one again.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 5, 2013)

I saw the sneak peeks for the March stuff on FB I do like a lot of it not sure I can fit it into my budget this month though since I got a LBB this month and I really shouldn't have but I couldn't resist / sigh lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm hoping for some good items for the little tote. Some of those items are really cute but I got the big tote last month so I need to economize.


----------



## Javaprincess (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry!  I kept forgetting to post a pic....I ordered the size large and have never had a fit problem until now.  I ended up giving this sweater to a friend who is tiny and small chested and it just fit across her bust!  This made me feel better because it was WAY small and looked ridiculas buttoned up or open....clearly this was mismarked or was sized Juniors but I was a little annoyed as the minute I took it out of the box I knew it was way too narrow for anyone who would choose a large.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2013)

I cannot wait for Monday! I want to order NOW!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 8, 2013)

How is sizing? I am sometimes a medium and sometimes a large so I am torn on which size to order. This will be my first tote


----------



## Javaprincess (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How is sizing? I am sometimes a medium and sometimes a large so I am torn on which size to order. This will be my first tote


 I have ordered three totes and except for my one sweater last time that was way too small, I think the sizing is generous....not too clingy which I like!  I am a little worried that the pieces this month in the spoiler look more "figure" conscious so not sure how that is going to work.  If I had a concern about the sizing of a particular item, I would email customer service. Hope that helps!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 9, 2013)

Ladies thanks for all the info on this one, I've been going back and forth about getting a tote for months. LOL, still can't decide but it's pretty intriguing.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 9, 2013)

The sizing on last months tote was right on for me; I actually used every single item they've sent including the bonus nail polish can't wait to see what's in store this Monday!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 11, 2013)

The new tote came out this morning and I like the pieces but so can't fit it into my budget this month. There new site design is nice too but it's running super slow for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you ladies order be sure to post pics I'd love to see some of the mystery items.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 11, 2013)

I was going to try Golden Tote this month, but I went to their website, and it says the $49 option is for only 2 items. Wasn't it 3-4 items before, or am I mis-remembering? Thanks!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 11, 2013)

Just checked the new site out too, it looks really nice but super slow for me too. I am kind of on the fence this month. The items look great; last month the $49 tote had up to three items ( including the one I got) but this month it says two items so they may have changed the #of items in the smaller tote. I may skip this month and get the larger tote next month. Can't decide!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ugh the site is so frustrating! I finally got my order put together and it's declining it. Then I tried again and it said it was a duplicate order. I don't know what's going on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so excited for this! The $13 shipping really sucks though.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh the site is so frustrating! I finally got my order put together and it's declining it. Then I tried again and it said it was a duplicate order. I don't know what's going on.
> 
> 
> ...


 $13 shipping!!?! I had no idea about that I will def not pay $13 for shipping they must be out of their minds.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 11, 2013)

I might do it and get the print dress in the $49 tote bc it's really cute and good for work. Is it $13 for the small tote or large tote? It was like $6 or $7 last month.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 11, 2013)

The $13 was for the large tote. I also saw on their Facebook page where they are having issues with Visa and Mastercard. That must be why mine was rejected. Hopefully they fix it soon.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 11, 2013)

$13 is steep for shipping, I paid around 5 or 6 for the smaller tote last month, I almost feel like shipping should be the same or free when you purchase the big tote so I am surprised by this!


----------



## moshimoshi (Mar 11, 2013)

I tried to buy the accessory tote and a scarf from the store and it wanted 17 for shipping. :-/


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 11, 2013)

That shipping is a deal breaker for me. It should be included in the price of the tote. It's honestly ridiculously high.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Mar 11, 2013)

I could MAYBE see charging shipping for the small tote, but if I was shelling out for the big tote and it came up with shipping, I wouldn't go through with the order. I keep wanting to order, but my sizes are too different between brands that I can't justify it.


----------



## messylaughter (Mar 12, 2013)

> Just checked the new site out too, it looks really nice but super slow for me too. I am kind of on the fence this month. The items look great; last month the $49 tote had up to three items ( including the one I got) but this month it says two items so they may have changed the #of items in the smaller tote. I may skip this month and get the larger tote next month. Can't decide!


 Actually I ordered the smaller tote last month for the 1st time (I usually get the larger one) and was suprised to only find 2 items in it and so I double checked the webpage and was sad to see that it said 2 to 3 items then as well. As for shipping charges I know when my boxes arrive the postage stamp indicates shipping of between 30 and 40 dollars for my large totes and I have only ever paid $20 (I am canadian) so I am almost scared to see what the charge is now. I understand that USPS has increased their shipping costs though as most of my U.S subs have increased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 12, 2013)

You



> Actually I ordered the smaller tote last month for the 1st time (I usually get the larger one) and was suprised to only find 2 items in it and so I double checked the webpage and was sad to see that it said 2 to 3 items then as well. As for shipping charges I know when my boxes arrive the postage stamp indicates shipping of between 30 and 40 dollars for my large totes and I have only ever paid $20 (I am canadian) so I am almost scared to see what the charge is now. I understand that USPS has increased their shipping costs though as most of my U.S subs have increased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You are right, it did say 2-3 items last month as well but I guess for me it was the option of maybe getting three items that made the smaller tote more attractive In my case last month I got three items and little extras( the polish and the hair ties) which made me think the small tote was such a great deal. I bet they would include some surprise items still ( such nice people the owners seem to be but I guess having the possibility of receiving three items for me was exciting) Hope they'll figure out the shipping both for US and Canada customers at a reasonable set fee, I for sure think especially the big tote should have a low shipping cost!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 12, 2013)

I wish their site would come back up. I made a big Madewell order last night so now every hour that goes by I question if I should get this tote. I REALLY want that Ikat cami though.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 12, 2013)

I just got an email from them with a $10 off code for their site being down they are only accepting visa and mastercard atm. I'm so not paying $13 for shipping though so not worth it for the price point. 

The $10 off code is 10DELAY


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email from them with a $10 off code for their site being down they are only accepting visa and mastercard atm. I'm so not paying $13 for shipping though so not worth it for the price point.
> 
> The $10 off code is 10DELAY


 You are wicked fast, lady! Got the same email...still not sure if its worth it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 12, 2013)

I FINALLY got my order through. I should get it free just for persistence! I got the big bag with the tribal tank and polka dot sweater.


----------



## Javaprincess (Mar 12, 2013)

I think I may get the small tote with the blue dress....it's my style and something different and if don't like it I'll send it back! I like that they have expanded the choices now. What is the shipping for the small tote? High shipping is a deal breaker for me and the very reason I REFUSE to order from Sundance catalog even though I covet their overpriced clothes!


----------



## Javaprincess (Mar 12, 2013)

> I tried to buy the accessory tote and a scarf from the store and it wanted 17 for shipping. :-/ Â


 Yeah....I don't think so.....that's just annoying


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

I got the $49 tote with the print dress and with the code it came to $52. Not bad. But the $13 for shipping is pretty bad without the code.


----------



## Javaprincess (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the $49 tote with the print dress and with the code it came to $52. Not bad. But the $13 for shipping is pretty bad without the code.


 That is crazy!  I will probably purchase this month with the code but will not purchase again for $13 shipping for a two item tote.....that's a bummer.  There are other clothing subs out there like Popbasic, Stitchfix and Elizabeth and Clarke which ship for free and (Stitchfix and E&amp;C have free returns!).  I would rather they skip sending the actual "tote bag" and lower the cost!


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah the tote is cute but I'd rather have a discount on shipping or more bonus items.


----------



## messylaughter (Mar 13, 2013)

Shipping to Canada and Alaska/Hawaii is being charged at about 77 dollars at the moment, with a promise of a refund of the difference between that and actual cost.... I love the idea of the boutique though, I wonder if those items will end up bring the mystery items for the large tote, I am coveting the Puella Maxi Dress but I think I m out for this month, nothing really caught my eye, so I took my money over to the POP Sugar Summer edition box lol


----------



## EmGee (Mar 13, 2013)

Dang....$77 to ship to Canada?

As of May I only have a US address half the year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

And locally I can get quite  a lot of designer factory samples for $10-30 a piece (but only in size 6 or 8 and sold as is, no returns...might have "not for sale" on tags inside....lol.  (and the store only has 1 of each item..it is not a chain store but a small local random store).

While most of the Golden Tote items are really cute....not sure I want to pay so much for shipping.


----------



## messylaughter (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang....$77 to ship to Canada?
> 
> ...


 They will be refunding the difference between the $77 and the actual cost of $30. I know from my shipping labels that I have received that it costs them $30 without tracking and $46 with tracking to ship to Canada, so on previous totes they were losing money, I am willing to pay 30 in shipping for a large tote, but not for a small one, since the large tote you get at least 6 items for $180 (including the $30 shipping), but you only get 2 in the smaller tote for 80, and as happened to me last month I did not like the 2nd item so with the $10 increase in shipping I would have basically paid 80 for a thin hoodie 

Apparently next months sale/website roll out the shipping will be down to thirty and no refund of the difference will be required, since I live so close tot he boarder I may just ship it there.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 13, 2013)

They posted a new dress on their Facebook page this afternoon. I guess the blue one sold out. The new one is way cute. I don't usually wear dresses or I might be a little mad I didn't have that one as an option.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 13, 2013)

Agree, the new dress is adorable!


----------



## luaiko (Mar 17, 2013)

The new dress convinced me to get on this one. Very cute!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm awfully tempted by the dress on FB. I've never tried it, but the cost of shipping is high, as many of you have mentioned. I think I prefer Elizabeth &amp; Clarke for clothes (I just reviewed them on my blog for the first time) even though E&amp;C has more "basic" types of pieces. But darn that dress is cute.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 21, 2013)

I ordered the smaller tote with a polka dot sweater earlier this month. This is my first order with Golden Tote and I can't seem to find anything about when they ship (their FAQ is almost nonexistent). Can anyone tell me when they usually ship?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 21, 2013)

When I got last months tote they shipped mine in about a week, hope you enjoy yours, Golden Tote has great stuff!


----------



## KayEss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I got last months tote they shipped mine in about a week, hope you enjoy yours, Golden Tote has great stuff!


 Wow, fast! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least if the other item isn't something I like, I'm still sure to get something I do.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 21, 2013)

You are very welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I passed this month, would love to see what you get


----------



## brandyk (Mar 21, 2013)

I was thinking about the small tote but they ran out of the dress! the shipping though - that's crazy.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 22, 2013)

I caved and because I missed the golden tote picked up an accessory tote instead. Hope it will be worth the crazy shipping.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 26, 2013)

Has anyone received shipment notice? I am still waiting for the tracking number for my accessory tote. Wish they were more consistent with answering the emails, sometimes they are super quick and sometimes it takes a long time. Still a fan but think they can improve this a bit.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 26, 2013)

Has anyone received shipment notice? I am still waiting for the tracking number for my accessory tote. Wish they were more consistent with answering the emails, sometimes they are super quick and sometimes it takes a long time. Still a fan but think they can improve this a bit.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone received shipment notice? I am still waiting for the tracking number for my accessory tote. Wish they were more consistent with answering the emails, sometimes they are super quick and sometimes it takes a long time. Still a fan but think they can improve this a bit.


 Nope, nothing here either unfortunately...


----------



## beautyhustler (Mar 27, 2013)

Nothing here and I ordered on the first day of the sale.


----------



## M Brooke (Mar 27, 2013)

I just got my tracking number this afternoon, I'm hoping it gets here quickly. I'm so excited since this is my first tote!


----------



## beautyhustler (Mar 27, 2013)

M Brooke-which tote did you order?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 27, 2013)

I was told my accessory tote would ship Monday and its Wednesday no tracking yet, also there is a wrong tracking number on the account page; hope this all straightens out this week. The process was much easier last month but I am still hopeful.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was told my accessory tote would ship Monday and its Wednesday no tracking yet, also there is a wrong tracking number on the account page; hope this all straightens out this week. The process was much easier last month but I am still hopeful.


 I just got my tracking number today so hopefully yours shows up soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 27, 2013)

Fingers crossed have never seen an accesory tote before on any blog reviews or instagram so can't wait)


----------



## M Brooke (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyhustler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> M Brooke-which tote did you order?


 I got the $149 tote, and I placed the order on March 12. I think they must be pretty late sending them out because last week I read on their FB page that they would send out Monday. Clearly that didn't happen!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 28, 2013)

It looks like people have started receiving their totes! There are 2 comments on the Facebook page. They should all be on the way and I think they use UPS Ground so it should be pretty quick compared to FedEx Dumb Post.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 28, 2013)

I now have a tracking number in my account info. My tote will be here Tuesday!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 28, 2013)

Still no tracking for my accessory tote, getting a bit worried. Will keep you updated. Can't wait to se what everyone receives!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeyyyy got tracking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## luaiko (Mar 29, 2013)

Mine should get here Tuesday!


----------



## mikeyas (Mar 29, 2013)

I got my tote yesterday and it is AMAZING! So much better than the last month's tote!


----------



## ribox22 (Mar 29, 2013)

What did you get? I am waiting on the $49 tote with the zebra cardi - should come on Monday.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 29, 2013)

> I got my tote yesterday and it is AMAZING! So much better than the last month's tote! Can you post a pic, so curious)


----------



## mikeyas (Mar 29, 2013)

I hope I'm doing this right..Sorry the photos are really bad!

Packaged with a jewelry 'extra': 






 
My first pick, color block dress:




 
Second pick, polka dot sweater:




 
Puella maxi dress, retail is $98 (currently on the Anthropologie website): 




 
Puella cami, $38




 
Choke Shirt Co. Anchor tee, $35:




 
Understar hoody (?)


----------



## mikeyas (Mar 29, 2013)

..see post above


----------



## ribox22 (Mar 29, 2013)

Wish I had gotten the $149 tote now instead of the $49!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 29, 2013)

I saw a picture on Instagram and it sounds like the same thing that you got.

That hoodie is cuuuuuute! I hope I get it!


----------



## mikeyas (Mar 29, 2013)

I was very hesitant about getting the $149 box this time because I was pretty disappointed in last month's box but I was willing to give them another try. They definitely hit it out of the park with this one. Even the 'basic' cami was a really nice on-trend striped one. Much better than that lacy midriff cami they sent out last month!


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 30, 2013)

Can someone link to a pic?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edit: nvm i see your pics. Amazing! Totally wish I'd gotten the big tote.


----------



## ribox22 (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone receive a $49 tote yet?


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 31, 2013)

I want to see the $49 totes too (but it's ok if the $149 ones went out first bc they paid more). The pics on their page look really nice. Wishing I'd gotten the $49 last month and the $149 this month instead of the other way around!


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 1, 2013)

Got mine. My zebra cardigan is huge and ill-fitting which is disappointing since it was the item I chose. Loved the scarf and cami they added though. Would still be willing to try it again.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 1, 2013)

> Got mine. My zebra cardigan is huge and ill-fitting which is disappointing since it was the item I chose. Loved the scarf and cami they added though. Would still be willing to try it again.


 What did they add? Was it the striped cami?


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 1, 2013)

Ps I have a baggy cardigan that I'm growing to like. Idk if that helps...


----------



## KayEss (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ps I have a baggy cardigan that I'm growing to like. Idk if that helps...


 Yes, baggy is comfy sometimes! Also, what is it made of? Maybe you can shrink it in the dryer if it's cotton?


----------



## cityliveaj (Apr 1, 2013)

I bought the $149 tote and got the same items as posted above except in place of the gray polka dot sweatshirt I chose the Navy shortsleeve shirt but in the cream color.  I had to have my MIL take in that shirt and the zebra cardigan which I purchased extra.  We took the cardigan up and the fit is so much better.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 1, 2013)

Got my $49 tote! I'm about to write a blog post with pictures in the next couple hours, but I got the sweater I picked out, a puella tank top, and a scarf. I thought they were only doing two items for the $49 tote, so that was an awesome surprise! Also, they included an extra bonus something to promote their upcoming jewelry tote, but I'll include that in my blog post as well if you want spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Okay, full review with photos has been posted!


----------



## morre22 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love the concept for this bag! What sizes does the bag offer?


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my $49 tote! I'm about to write a blog post with pictures in the next couple hours, but I got the sweater I picked out, a puella tank top, and a scarf. I thought they were only doing two items for the $49 tote, so that was an awesome surprise! Also, they included an extra bonus something to promote their upcoming jewelry tote, but I'll include that in my blog post as well if you want spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edit: Okay, full review with photos has been posted!


 Cute! I love the extra items! Can't wait to get home from work and open mine--it's expected to get here today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mine should be arriving today as well! Can't wait to try everything on!


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes it was the striped cami in gray and white. Basic but I will use it. The scarf is gorgeous - light aqua with a blue lace print. I don't think I can do anything with the cardigan to make it wearable!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Apr 2, 2013)

So happy to hear everyone seems to like their items, makes me excited for next sale, also my accessory tote is supposed to come today, yayyy, will report


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 2, 2013)

Honestly mine was a little disappointing this month. The dress fit very weirdly. I got the print dress. It seemed kind of bulky and short at the same time. The top I got with it was nice. It was a different brand than puella and had lace trim on it. The scarf was nice too but without liking the main item I am going to return it for credit. Oh well it was nice to see the brands I guess. Better luck next time.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Apr 2, 2013)

Just got my accessory tote and unfortunately I am quite disappointed myself. Included are four items , a black straw bag, a scarf, a little very cheap looking make up bag and a black straw fedora hat, that are cute enough but three of them don't have ANY brand name or any type of tag on them so no known brands at all. Everything feels like something I could easily find at a discount store and having paid $63 ($49 plus $14 shipping) I don't think the whole value is more than $50 at most. This is such a sharp contrast from the wonderful clothing tote that I received. Wrote to one of the owners hope she replies and sheds some lights to the brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( Not sure if I will keep!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 2, 2013)

I also feel kind of bad that I said white was the one color I never wear in my style profile but I got a white top as my extra item. I sent them a PM on Facebook as well. I figure it's good to give feedback, but without being one of those crazy people who blow up their facebook wall with insanity. (like on birchbox)


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha I know I rather be helpful than just complain and be crazy, they do need fair feedback to improve  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BTW forgot to mention they included the same wooden bracelet as a bonus most got here and the bracelet has huge chips all over and has broken parts, so surprised that this whole accessory box seems to be put together randomly the last minute! From now on I will only stick to outfit totes at least I get to see the brands and have some kind of control  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 2, 2013)

Got my tote! I really like everything. I also like how they took into account what sizes I ordered. I ordered a Large in the sweater and a medium in the tribal tank because I figured it would be looser fitting. They sent the maxi dress and tank in a medium and everything else in large. The sizing was perfect!

This was my first tote and I will definitely do it again. I just wish they could ship a little faster.


----------



## Javaprincess (Apr 3, 2013)

Post pictures everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## M Brooke (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm wearing the blue embroidered top I picked out to work today and have gotten so many compliments! I'll take pictures of the rest after work and post!


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone get the colorblock maxi last month? Looks like they are bringing it back for April but I was wondering if it is as thin/ sheer as it looks?


----------



## valmi9 (Apr 11, 2013)

I actually got the gray maxi that is featured on April spoilers as one of my surprise items in my large March tote. I have to say that it is pretty sheer because of the light gray material. I didn't get the black maxi so I don't know how that one matches up. Also, the 2 lower thinner color stripes are made from a sheer material so you will be able to see your legs. If you look on their facebook pics you can actually get a better idea of this because you can see the model's legs. The fit is great though and you can definately get away with wearing it to the beach as a cover up.


----------



## beautyhustler (Apr 11, 2013)

> Anyone get the colorblock maxi last month? Looks like they are bringing it back for April but I was wondering if it is as thin/ sheer as it looks?


 It is a light fabric (cotton and linen like) but not thin. Not see thru. Haven't worn it yet but it seems to be high quality.


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the maxi feedback! Think I might try to go for the black one this time.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 15, 2013)

The new sale is live! They also have lowered their shipping to $7.95! No tote for me this month though. I ordered the PopSugar Summer box instead.


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 15, 2013)

I caved and went for the $149 tote. Oh please don't let me regret this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The new sale is live! They also have lowered their shipping to $7.95! No tote for me this month though. I ordered the PopSugar Summer box instead.


 This is great news!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't decide! Part of me just wants a couple of the $30 items in the boutique. Some of them are very cute!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm not really feeling many of the items this month so I think I'm going to pass. Better for my bank account I guess!


----------



## mikeyas (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow. I live in California so total for the $149 box with shipping AND tax is over $170. That's just too much!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2013)

For those of you that have gotten a $49 tote, is it usually 2 items? or is it sometimes actually 3?


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 16, 2013)

I bought it just last month and received 3 items - my pick, a tank/cami and a gorgeous scarf.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2013)

thanks! I guess the only thing now that's keeping me from ordering is the fact that i'm almost always an XS (size 0 or 2) and it looks like they only have an option for S's for the first picks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Anyone else an XS that has ordered? How have the smalls fit?


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 16, 2013)

I am the same way and yes, my cardi came in too big. I shrank it down though. this time I ordered the maxi dress in xs and hope the blouse I picked in small fits. They have the models stats listed which helps. It is a bit nerve wracking !


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Apr 16, 2013)

I am having the same problem with this months picks; I need XS and everything seems to start with small in the $49 tote! Also last month they let choose any item for the bigger and smaller tote but this month they went back to having just certain items available for the smaller tote which limits my choice even more coupled with lack of my size offered.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2013)

ahhh good to know. thanks guys! I will be skipping this month then. I really wanted a couple of the items in the $49 tote but i'm not willing to risk the size issue...


----------



## Javaprincess (Apr 17, 2013)

I am also skipping this month...nothing I speaking to me. I am beginning to feel the items are repetitive somehow, lots of cut outs, batik like prints....maybe because I am in New England it just isn't too appealing right now. I hope they mix it up a little....would love to see some summer skirts


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Apr 17, 2013)

> I am also skipping this month...nothing I speaking to me. I am beginning to feel the items are repetitive somehow, lots of cut outs, batik like prints....maybe because I am in New England it just isn't too appealing right now. I hope they mix it up a little....would love to see some summer skirts


 I agree with all this, feel like there is no variety, same kind of sweaters and tops; I was more excited a couple months ago when the items looked more original; will check them out again next month and am skipping this month


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 17, 2013)

I think the items in the $149 tote look better than the $49tote. The black dress and the print dress are really cute and I would get either of them with the black maxi from last month as a tote. Thinking about it but might also skip...I wish they had more stuff that's longer cut and not as boxy. Summer skirt would be great!!!


----------



## beautyhustler (Apr 19, 2013)

I just ordered the $149 tote. The grey maxi dress is an option this month...they only had the black version of it last month.  I'm SOOOOOO glad they decided to add UPS ground shipping as an option-a flat $7.95 fee is much more reasonable.


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 25, 2013)

My $149 tote shipped! Though I find it weird it says it is only 2 lbs...


----------



## binzer3 (Apr 26, 2013)

I just got my $149 tote today. I like most of the things but overall I was more happy with last months, since I LOVED it.




.  I'm sad the the lace top I picked out is a little too big. I'm interested to see what other people got in their totes!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 26, 2013)

What did you get? I'd love to see what was in there!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Apr 26, 2013)

Pictures please, so curious the only reason I passed this month is because I was also afraid the items would be too big; hope next month they will have more smaller size options!


----------



## EvilElena (Apr 26, 2013)

$149 dollas is a lot of money for a clothes tote but I like the idea of a fashion box every month a whole lot! R there others out there? I gots one from BLOOD IS THE NEW BLACK but some of the tee shirts wasn't my style like one with a mary jane happy face. Some of the shirts was cute tho. That was the bargain bag. I may try GOLDEN TOTE on pay day.


----------



## binzer3 (Apr 27, 2013)

Here is what I got this month:
-Puella light grey and black striped dress
-Lace top (I picked this one out)
-Striped tank with yellow details
-Printed shift dress (my second pick)
-Longsleeve hawaiian  print graphic tee (not too crazy about this one)
-Puella Sweatshirt with striped fabric on the back

-NYX Mega Shine lipgloss




I agree $149 is quite a bit for not knowing what you are getting. On the bright side you can return the whole tote if you are unhappy with it.


----------



## binzer3 (Apr 27, 2013)

Posted a picture, but since I am new it has to be looked over by someone(moderator) before it's posted. Hope it's up soon!


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 27, 2013)

I hope so too. I am sad to hear about the lace top being big because I also picked that even though there wasn't an xs option. I was hoping it would fit.


----------



## binzer3 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ribox22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope so too. I am sad to hear about the lace top being big because I also picked that even though there wasn't an xs option. I was hoping it would fit.


I usually wear an xs too and ordered the small. Maybe it could work with a belt or as a beach coverup.


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 27, 2013)

Since your pics have not posted yet, can you tell us what you got?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## binzer3 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Since your pics have not posted yet, can you tell us what you got?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got a patterned shift dress and lace white top that I chose, longsleeve Hawaiian graphic tee, puella striped dress, puella sweatshirt and stripe tank with yellow appliquÃ© detail.


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks- I guess that is what I am getting. I saw a review online and it was the same so now I just have to wait and see if it fits enough to keep the tote. Has anyone had any experience with returning a tote before?


----------



## binzer3 (Apr 29, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130785/lightbox/post/2062742/id/189357

Can you see this pic?


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 29, 2013)

No! Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *binzer3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130785/lightbox/post/2062742/id/189357
> 
> Can you see this pic?


Hmm I can see it just fine.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 14, 2013)

Any takers for May tote? Just checked the options and everything seems very nice this month, I am seriously considering


----------



## sunnycherry (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any takers for May tote? Just checked the options and everything seems very nice this month, I am seriously considering


 I'm really tempted! I love multiple items but I don't want to pay the $150 price tax :x


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 14, 2013)

> I'm really tempted! I love multiple items but I don't want to pay the $150 price tax :x I have only purchased the $49 tote so far two months ago and the accessory tote( which I was a bit disappointed with). The golden tote I got was great though so I may go with the smaller tote again trying to decide whether the $149 one would be a good deal or not.


----------



## sunnycherry (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I love one of the dresses offered in the $149 tote. It seems like a great deal, I might wait till I pull the trigger.


----------



## binzer3 (May 15, 2013)

I got the 49 tote this time. The larger tote was so tempting, but with tax and shipping its nearly $180 &gt;_&lt;  . I'll probably kick myself for not ordering the larger tote later. I really wanted one of the dresses too.


----------



## tanyamib (May 17, 2013)

Just found this sub. Really tempted to get the 149 bag but I have spent a few hundred in macy's this month so err... Do they usually issue any coupon codes?


----------



## ribox22 (May 17, 2013)

I saw a $10 coupon code once but that's it.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 17, 2013)

It's already a big discount for what you get IMO.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 17, 2013)

i love the things in the $149 option but I will NEVER pay that much for this. Way too much. I've been getting $50-60 dresses on ebay for $10-20 so this just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 17, 2013)

I ended up getting the $49 tote with the choice of a top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ribox22 (May 17, 2013)

Same



> I ended up getting the $49 tote with the choice of a top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 here!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 22, 2013)

Has anybody gotten shipping notice for may golden tote?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 22, 2013)

Has anybody gotten shipping notice for may golden tote?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 22, 2013)

Has anybody gotten shipping notice for may golden tote?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 22, 2013)

Has anybody gotten shipping notice for may golden tote?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 22, 2013)

Sorry for back to back crazy posts, my phone did not cooperate today!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 23, 2013)

Not yet--they usually post a message on their fb wall with shipping updates. I think their site says a week after the sale ends (which was 5/20, so 5/27?) but I remember it being sooner than that last time I ordered.



> Has anybody gotten shipping notice for may golden tote?


----------



## stonerose (May 23, 2013)

I got shipping notice for my $49 tote yesterday.


----------



## binzer3 (May 28, 2013)

anyone get anything yet?


----------



## lns02 (May 28, 2013)

Anyone not get shipping notification yet?  I know they said they're sending the last wave today, but I still haven't received any emails.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 28, 2013)

No shipping message here either. Excited to see what people get.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 28, 2013)

Nothing for me yet but I read on their Facebook page the rest of the totes would be shipped today!


----------



## lns02 (May 28, 2013)

Alright - maybe they really meant tomorrow!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Let's hope we get shipping soon.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 28, 2013)

Nothing still, it says Tuesday on their page but I am also guessing it may continue on to tomorrow.


----------



## lns02 (May 28, 2013)

So I got an email from Sarah saying that the navy shirt with the beige arrows is backordered.  I'm kind of annoyed since I placed my order on Tuesday, but whatever.  She said that the additional shipment of those shirts won't come in until June 5th.  Not sure if that means my tote won't be shipped until then or I'll get a separate shipment.  I asked her this, so we'll see what she replies.

If you ordered this shirt, it might explain the delayed shipping.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 28, 2013)

Got my tracking info just now but I didn't order that shirt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 28, 2013)

I got my tracking too; just the label created, the box has not moved yet. I also did not order the arrow shirt.


----------



## AmandaSweet (May 28, 2013)

Hi ladies! Just joined to post in this thread!

My box shipped on Friday but I didn't receive tracking until today. I also received my box today - upside of living in California. I ordered the Navy Embroidered Arrow top and it was not in my bag, nor was there any mention of it being backordered. So I'm assuming they are just sending them out without the tops and then going to send them out later, but it would have been nice for them to give us a heads up first. I emailed them just now so I'm waiting to see what they say. Overall I'm not super impressed with the box this time around. For $170 I was expecting something a little better. There are a couple of cute pieces but the rest are a terrible fit on me.

Here are some photos of what I got:


----------



## binzer3 (May 29, 2013)

That is weird that they didnt send you an email or a note in the box saying the top wasn't going to come...

The white top in the first pic looks like a top they had a few months ago in black. Cute though. I'm still waiting for my tote to arrive.



> Originally Posted by *AmandaSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies! Just joined to post in this thread!
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (May 29, 2013)

Those dresses are really cute! Sorry the fit is off.


----------



## ribox22 (May 29, 2013)

> That is weird that they didnt send you an email or a note in the box saying the top wasn't going to come... The white top in the first pic looks like a top they had a few months ago in black. Cute though. I'm still waiting for my tote to arrive.


Ooh I hope I get one of those dresses in the second picture! I only ordered the $49 tote though so probably not.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 29, 2013)

I also ordered the $49 tote and have a feeling the second item may be the tank top / or similar pictured, would be amazing if it was a dress though))


----------



## stonerose (May 29, 2013)

Got my $49 tote today! Wasn't sure about each piece at first but the more I think about how I'm going to style them I really like them and they fit my personality well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ribox22 (May 29, 2013)

> Got my $49 tote today! Wasn't sure about each piece at first but the more I think about how I'm going to style them I really like them and they fit my personality well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks for posting- mine is STILL processing!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 29, 2013)

> Got my $49 tote today! Wasn't sure about each piece at first but the more I think about how I'm going to style them I really like them and they fit my personality well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks for posting this pic, the white spaghetti strap is the same one I got two months ago but I like that the flower top was included and that tank is the extra 3 rd item, will share mine when I receive it, enjoy your items


----------



## nicepenguins (May 29, 2013)

> Got my $49 tote today! Wasn't sure about each piece at first but the more I think about how I'm going to style them I really like them and they fit my personality well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Wow, that is a good value and i like the color of your main item. The light colored item looks like something that was sent out in Feb as a bonus item. Is it a repeat for you?


----------



## binzer3 (May 30, 2013)

got my $49 tote today. Got the embroidered top(love), puella maxi dress(cute) and a grey tank (meh)


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 30, 2013)

> got my $49 tote today. Got the embroidered top(love), puella maxi dress(cute) and a grey tank (meh)


 Could you post a pic, waiting on mine and getting more curious by the minute LOL


----------



## binzer3 (May 31, 2013)

So here is my $49 tote. The striped dress is a maxi and the grey one is a tank.
I'd love to see pics of what others got too...


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 31, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'd love to see pics of what others got too... This tote looks great! I hope I get a dress along with my chosen top as well, amazing value for sure! Will post my pic soon


----------



## stonerose (May 31, 2013)

> Wow, that is a good value and i like the color of your main item. The light colored item looks like something that was sent out in Feb as a bonus item. Is it a repeat for you?


 I think the white tank top was a repeat but this was my first tote. So I haven't gotten it before. I did want to post to pic of the sweater type item. You can't tell from my original pic but it has like little holes all over making it very spring/summer


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








[/spoiler


----------



## beautyhustler (May 31, 2013)

Just got my tote today. I love the Puella maxi dresses! They are comfortable and always a unique design it seems.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 31, 2013)

Got my tote! Along with my chosen white lace top I got a maxi soft Puella dress and a really nice fitting grey/white striped tank. Will post a pic soon!


----------



## Zgrrrl (Jun 1, 2013)

[/img]



Hi ladies, I've been following along and got my $149 golden tote a couple days ago. I love it and everything fits pretty well! The first pic shows the navy top and grey geometric print dress (my two chosen items). I also got the pretty blue/coral maxi dress, a white lace dress, a super cute striped tank and a cream netting like sweater with cool back detailed hole thing. I'm not sure how to do the spoiler alert thing so I hope I haven't ruined anyone's surprise!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jun 1, 2013)

> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I've been following along and got my $149 golden tote a couple days ago. I love it and everything fits pretty well! The first pic shows the navy top and grey geometric print dress (my two chosen items). I also got the pretty blue/coral maxi dress, a white lace dress, a super cute striped tank and a cream netting like sweater with cool back detailed hole thing. I'm not sure how to do the spoiler alert thing so I hope I haven't ruined anyone's surprise!


 wow I absolutely love every single item that you got! I really want to order a tote but just haven't had the money to do it yet. thanks for posting pics!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 1, 2013)

So excited to get mine on Monday--love that maxi dress and hope I get one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ribox22 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm jealous of you all! I had ordered the $49 tote with the white lacy top but got an email on Monday that mine arrived to golden tote defective  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They did try to help by offering some alternatives but I didn't love the other choices as I had my heart set on the top I picked. I am glad they told me instead of just shipping out a subpar product, I think it was good customer service - but of course seeing all the maxi dresses everyone got I am jealous!


----------



## binzer3 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow I absolutely love every single item that you got! I really want to order a tote but just haven't had the money to do it yet. thanks for posting pics!


 I love that white lace dress!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 3, 2013)

Love my tote!!!!!!! I added the zebra sweater which is why there are 4 things. So for $86, I have four items I love. This is by far the best month of golden tote for me. The gray top on the right is part woven and part stretch. It is super flattering. The company is called color thread. The puella maxi is very comfortable. I didnt want to take it off. The tunic in blue is very flattering but a bit sheer for work. I will definitely wear it out though. And I love the cardigan. I like this better than the $149 tote I bought in February. Woooooo!


----------



## stonerose (Jun 3, 2013)

> Love my tote!!!!!!! I added the zebra sweater which is why there are 4 things. So for $86, I have four items I love. This is by far the best month of golden tote for me. The gray top on the right is part woven and part stretch. It is super flattering. The company is called color thread. The puella maxi is very comfortable. I didnt want to take it off. The tunic in blue is very flattering but a bit sheer for work. I will definitely wear it out though. And I love the cardigan. I like this better than the $149 tote I bought in February. Woooooo!


 Awesome tote!


----------



## stonerose (Jun 3, 2013)

I have to say that I'm in love with the Pura Vida bracelet they sent. I have actually ordered more for myself, friends and even my hub. I'm glad they added it and got me hooked on them even thought my wallet might not be. Haha.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jun 3, 2013)

Here are the three items I got they all fit great


----------



## Fynn (Jun 8, 2013)

Has anyone ever had problems returning a Golden Tote?  I returned my April tote and tracking shows it was received May 6th but I still haven't gotten a refund and multiple emails and messages have gone unanswered. 



 I'm about to dispute the charge with my CC if they don't reply soon.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 8, 2013)

> Has anyone ever had problems returning a Golden Tote? Â I returned my April tote and tracking shows it was received May 6th but I still haven't gotten a refund and multiple emails and messages have gone unanswered.Â :icon_sad: Â I'm about to dispute the charge with my CC if they don't reply soon.


 I think there was a blogger who did and she was unhappy about it. They credited her but it was just really late. I would fb them about it as a last resort. So sorry to hear it!


----------



## lns02 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm also concerned about the shipment of the backordered shirt.  Their fb page said they would be shipped this past Thursday, but I haven't gotten any confirmation.  I hope they actually send the shirt since I paid for it.


----------



## binzer3 (Jun 9, 2013)

They are very slow with responses. I returned something from the April tote because of a sizing issue and its taken multiple emails over the last month. I finally think that its resolved and hope they send me my new item soon. They are very nice, customer service is just superrrrr slowwwwww... I've discovered messaging them over facebook gets the quickest response, so I would recommend you try that out.


----------



## ribox22 (Jun 9, 2013)

> They are very slow with responses. I returned something from the April tote because of a sizing issue and its taken multiple emails over the last month. I finally think that its resolved and hope they send me my new item soon. They are very nice, customer service is just superrrrr slowwwwww... I've discovered messaging them over facebook gets the quickest response, so I would recommend you try that out.


I agree! Very nice to deal with but not quick - I think you will get your situation resolved. I have had to email them about a return before and they took care of it. Good luck!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jun 9, 2013)

I also agree with the above comments. They are very pleasent but definitely not quick! I had to email, call, Facebook multiple times before to get info on my orders. Seems like as they expand they may need a customer service person as it looks like the two owners take care of everything right now.


----------



## Fynn (Jun 12, 2013)

I could deal with them being slow if that was my only issue, but their FAQ page quotes 7-10 days for processing returns (it's been over a month since they received it) and I haven't even gotten a "we're working on it" reply to any of my messages.  I feel completely ignored!  I did post on their facebook wall so we'll see if that gets any attention.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 12, 2013)

> I could deal with them being slow if that was my only issue, but their FAQ page quotes 7-10 days for processing returns (it's been over a month since they received it) and I haven't even gotten a "we're working on it" reply to any of my messages. Â I feel completely ignored! Â I did post on their facebook wall so we'll see if that gets any attention.


 Make sure you let us know what happens!


----------



## melbelle (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm also having trouble getting responses from them.  I ordered 2 totes last month, after being promised I wouldn't receive any duplicate items.  I ended up receiving 2 duplicate items, which was very disappointing!  I emailed them and heard back that they would send me replacement items and a UPS label to return my dupes, but then nothing.  I've sent several more emails with no response.  It seems very strange - I feel like they used to be super responsive and helpful.  I was thinking maybe they were busy, but they have been posting photos on their facebook page of the June items, so I don't understand why they don't have the time to respond to my emails.  Very frustrating...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 12, 2013)

It seems like they kinda fell off the face of the Earth for a while. Other than the pictures the last few days from the June photo shoot I haven't seen anything from them. It also seems pretty late in the month to not even have the next sale announced, much less started. It's giving me a bad feeling. I'd definitely contact your credit cards if you have a return pending. This seems like a nice company and I'm totally rooting for them, but there's no good excuse for taking that long.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jun 12, 2013)

Have you tried calling them? When they were unresponsive to my questions a couple months ago I called and left messages and that prompted them to get back to me. I think they need to solve this response time issue they offer such a nice service but seem to disappear during problems/ returns which make us uneasy of course!


----------



## melbelle (Jun 13, 2013)

I just tried calling them, but it didn't seem like their voice mail was accepting messages...  Hopefully they will respond to my emails soon!  It is very strange that they have suddenly become so unresponsive...


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 17, 2013)

The new sale is up-- did you get a response from them about your old issues? I hope they are resolving those.

Some of the new items are quite cute.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jun 17, 2013)

I got my first big tote today with the striped mini slim dress and the long patterned Hawaiian dress in black! Can't wait to hear what everybody got.


----------



## binzer3 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm still waiting on my return from the April tote, so I don't think I'll be buying anything this time around... There are hardly any items available in XS either, so that kind of makes the decision easy.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 17, 2013)

I really like some of the items this month. I don't get how the peplum top is peplum though? Still, I should probably resist...I -really- like the chambray dress but I can only get it in the larger tote, which is a lot to spend when I'm supposedly on a low buy until the end of summer.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jun 17, 2013)

> I'm still waiting on my return from the April tote, so I don't think I'll be buying anything this time around... There are hardly any items available in XS either, so that kind of makes the decision easy.


 I don't know why they find items that start from small, I am an XS too and ended up ordering the only two dresses that come in XS. It's kinda annoying to like smt and find out it does not come in your size so I wish they found items that all had a wider range of sizes!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jun 17, 2013)

> I really like some of the items this month. I don't get how the peplum top is peplum though? Still, I should probably resist...I -really- like the chambray dress but I can only get it in the larger tote, which is a lot to spend when I'm supposedly on a low buy until the end of summer.


 To me the peplum top just seems like an asymmetrical hem LOL


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like some of the items this month. I don't get how the peplum top is peplum though? Still, I should probably resist...I -really- like the chambray dress but I can only get it in the larger tote, which is a lot to spend when I'm supposedly on a low buy until the end of summer.


 Sorry to enable but you can buy it for $54 in the shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melbelle (Jun 18, 2013)

I finally did get the replacement items for the duplicates I received - she sent me a cute coral top and a black and white striped maxi.  The service was a little slower than usual this month, but I'm still overall very happy with the way they treat their customers!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jun 18, 2013)

> I finally did get the replacement items for the duplicates I received - she sent me a cute coral top and a black and white striped maxi.Â  The service was a little slower than usual this month, but I'm still overall very happy with the way they treat their customers!


 This is great to hear enjoy your new stuff!


----------



## Javaprincess (Jun 18, 2013)

I caved in and bought the striped top in the small tote. I contemplated getting the white dress but just not sure how much wear I would get. If I knew I could easily return the higher tote, I probably would have taken the chance!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to enable but you can buy it for $54 in the shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ahhh, but then...if I spend just $100 more, I could get so many more items...go big or go home, right? I did just book a trip to Vegas, so some new summer clothes would be pretty nice for that...


----------



## javagirl87 (Jun 27, 2013)

Has anyone gotten their totes yet? how long does it normally take?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jun 27, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten their totes yet? how long does it normally take?


 On their Facebook page they mentioned they will ship today and tomorrow


----------



## RucheChic (Jun 27, 2013)

Just got my shipping noticedðŸ˜


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jun 28, 2013)

Still no shipping notice for me, has everyone received theirs?


----------



## javagirl87 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, they take longer than a week to even ship?


----------



## RucheChic (Jun 28, 2013)

Should have mine by Wednesday. its my first so excited!


----------



## greal21 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Ladies! This is my first time posting here, but it will be my second Golden Tote. I was SO happy with my first because I emailed the owners and they picked items I liked from the boutique and included them in my first one, yay! On the other hand most of it ran on the larger side and I wish I got xs in the items. Oh well, still highly satisfied. since the value was at least 3 times what I paid. I just got shipping on my second tote yesterday, and I can't wait to receive it! I'll post a pic when it arrives.

On another note if anyone got the grey embroidered arrow shirt from last months tote and didn't care for it let me know. Hate I missed out on that one. I have the white embroidered tee that sold out last month as well in a small I could swap. It just doesn't fit me well I'm afraid. Thanks all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jun 30, 2013)

I received my shipping notice Friday afternoon but there is no movement since; maybe the box has not been picked up yet, can't wait for my tote to start its journey to me LOL


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 30, 2013)

> Wow, they take longer than a week to even ship?Â


 Yeah it says they ship a week after on their website. I think they try to pack all of the totes during the week people order and then ship them out. I didn't order one this time so I'm hoping I don't regret it when I see them all post here.


----------



## greal21 (Jul 2, 2013)

Darnnit, received shipping notification on Friday saying the tote should be here Wednesday, but it looks like they didn't drop the package off at UPS til today. Package should be here Friday. I haaaaate waiting. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## javagirl87 (Jul 2, 2013)

are they usually all with the same items? or does it vary per tote?


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 2, 2013)

> are they usually all with the same items? or does it vary per tote?


 It varies. Sometimes most of the people get one item the same (like with a puella maxi dress last month or another month when everyone got a scarf). But they mix it up with other items.


----------



## Javaprincess (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm not sure why Golden Tote uses UPS.....USPS can ship cross country in three days from CA....I know because my Stitch Fix ships from San Fran and gets to me in CT in two-three days.  UPS Ground stinks....way too long!  Mine isn't scheduled to be delivered until Monday the 8th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Javaprincess (Jul 2, 2013)

Did everyone see the "spoiler" on FB? I love that dress!!!!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 2, 2013)

That's a really cute dress; I chose the white/black striped slim dress as one of my choices so I don't know whether I want that much stripe overload lol but it sure is pretty!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 2, 2013)

Btw I can't wait for someone to share their tote pics


----------



## greal21 (Jul 2, 2013)

The spoiler dress is really cute! Luckily I chose the slim dress in navy, so I wouldn't mind the stripes. ðŸ˜


----------



## RucheChic (Jul 3, 2013)

Received my 149 tote today. Sorry about the low quality pic I just moved into a new house today.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 3, 2013)

> Received my 149 tote today. Sorry about the low quality pic I just moved into a new house today.


 I love your items; one of my choices is the same Hawaiin dress so cute and I love that they included the arrow top as one of your extras


----------



## Javaprincess (Jul 3, 2013)

> Received my 149 tote today. Sorry about the low quality pic I just moved into a new house today.


 Were you happy with your items? What is the blue item in the back?


----------



## RucheChic (Jul 4, 2013)

The blue item is a jersey dress. I love every thing and got compliments from everyone I saw on the Hawaiian print dress.


----------



## Zgrrrl (Jul 4, 2013)

My surprise dress from the $49 tote. So pretty (just way too long!). My other item was the gray peplum striped top (also super cute).


----------



## Javaprincess (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Zgrrrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I also ordered the grey striped peplum top and I am surprised they also sent a grey striped dress!   I like it but am hoping that if I get stripes I get the swing dress they showed in the "spoiler".....or something else entirely as I am maxi dressed out!


----------



## greal21 (Jul 5, 2013)

SO, I finally got my tote, yay! Mine looks completely different from anyone I've seen posted anywhere yet. The first two dresses were my pick, and I added the navy slimdress to my order. (Oddly enough it charged me $40 instead of $30 and I'm trying to get it resolved now. My reply has taken a loooong time though. :/)  I like that they sent me tops for my surprises instead of more dresses, but I really wish I would have gotten the arrow top this time. Maybe I can email them and request it next time...


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 5, 2013)

> SO, I finally got my tote, yay! Mine looks completely different from anyone I've seen posted anywhere yet. The first two dresses were my pick, and I added the navy slimdress to my order. (Oddly enough it charged me $40 instead of $30 and I'm trying to get it resolved now. My reply has taken a loooong time though. :/) Â I like that they sent me tops for my surprises instead of more dresses, but I really wish I would have gotten the arrow top this time. Maybe I can email them and request it next time...


 Nice tote The striped item next to the navy dress looks like the spoiler Puella mini they posted on Facebook, do you like it? I am expecting my tote today so will post pics later in the afternoon.


----------



## greal21 (Jul 5, 2013)

It is the spoiler dress! Very cute, but I'm definitely thinking it will need a belt. Can't wait to see your photos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 5, 2013)

Here are my items. I chose the striped slim dress and the Hawaiian print dress. Golden tote chose three tops for me including the navy top, black sheer knit top, white patterned top( I believe these are some of the items you got too greal21 and also the mini Puella stripe dress and a flower scarf. I feel like I am a bit striped out with two striped dresses but at least the Puella mini is very cute and fresh with a tiny belt. I am not sure why they gave me two dark colors in the tops but the items seem nice enough and fit well. My favorite of the whole bunch is the slim striped dress from Olivaceous. It is super form fitting and also lined which is great/ not sheer at all. All in all a nice tote though I have to say my $49 tote from last month seems like a better deal.


----------



## greal21 (Jul 5, 2013)

VERY similar to mine! I wonder why I didn't get the scarf, oh well. I have a question about the slim mini dress. I ordered a small, but the one I received had a s and m on the package, and was marked medium. What size did you order and receive? Maybe it's the sizing of the dress. It is a tad loose but I do really like that dress as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 5, 2013)

My slim dress is XS which is my size and the dress actually fits true to size to me quite form fitting and tight. It's interesting that yours was both sizes on the packaging, what does the inside label say? I would make a comment on Facebook if it does not seem to be true to size for you, I bet they would replace it and they are more responsive there compared to emails)


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 5, 2013)

@ greal21 Just saw in your previous comment that inside label was marked medium then I would surely contact them I think they made a mistake!


----------



## javagirl87 (Jul 6, 2013)

So you gals didn't get your totes until almost an entire month later? I was going to order this round but I'm moving August 5th...I probably wouldn't get it in time would I?


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So you gals didn't get your totes until almost an entire month later? I was going to order this round but I'm moving August 5th...I probably wouldn't get it in time would I?


 I would facebook message them and see if there is something they can do--I wonder if you could get put into the first set of boxes going out if they knew you really needed it soon. I am traveling starting Aug 3 so I'm kind of in the same position and was planning on contacting them.

[edit: but I'm waiting to see if I want to order first]


----------



## Javaprincess (Jul 9, 2013)

I received my $49 tote yesterday.  It picked the grey striped top (I would have taken the navy but it had sold out) and received a Puella maxi dress in heather grey and mint green chevron.  It has spaghetti straps and is very low cut so it really isn't for me or my larger bust size....so I wore it today with a light weight button up denim blazer and it looks really cute!  The fabric is super soft....I really like Puella items.  I would have much preferred the swing dress but I am still pleased with the value and the two items received.  The top is really cute and well made.  I also received my Popbasic collection today which included a striped top, so I think I am striped out for now!!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 9, 2013)

> I received my $49 tote yesterday.Â  It picked the grey striped top (I would have taken the navy but it had sold out) and received a Puella maxi dress in heather grey and mint green chevron.Â  It has spaghetti straps and is very low cut so it really isn't for me or my larger bust size....so I wore it today with a light weight button up denim blazer and it looks really cute!Â  The fabric is super soft....I really like Puella items.Â  I would have much preferred the swing dress but I am still pleased with the value and the two items received.Â  The top is really cute and well made.Â  I also received my Popbasic collection today which included a striped top, so I think I am striped out for now!!Â


 I think I know which Puella dress that is and it's very cute ( I believe it's one of the Puellas they sell @ Antropologie ) I agree about Puella items, very soft easy to wear materials  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What did you think of the Pop Basic collection? I am curious about them


----------



## Javaprincess (Jul 9, 2013)

It is very cute....I love their fabrics.  I would never wear it without a cover up but it is really comfy! 

Popbasic is addictive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They send out all these teases leading up to the release of the collection so by the time it is available to buy....I really want it!  I purchased it last month and this month.  I liked the collection last month better as I loved all the pieces....although they do run small.  I like what I received yesterday except the top is mostly rayon and I would have preferred cotton.  I really liked the necklace and although the clutch is really nice soft leather, I have never used one so I am not sure how/when I will use it.  Their customer service is great and the owner is super nice and responds very fast!  Oh....you also get little treats...coupons and yesterday I got a Demeter perfume oil which I liked.  You should look at their facebook page.


----------



## beautyhustler (Jul 10, 2013)

Javaprincess...thanks for the popbasic plug.  I bought the microcollection.  Golden Tote and PopBasic definitely fit into my monthly budget  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 10, 2013)

> I received my $49 tote yesterday.Â  It picked the grey striped top (I would have taken the navy but it had sold out) and received a Puella maxi dress in heather grey and mint green chevron.Â  It has spaghetti straps and is very low cut so it really isn't for me or my larger bust size....so I wore it today with a light weight button up denim blazer and it looks really cute!Â  The fabric is super soft....I really like Puella items.Â  I would have much preferred the swing dress but I am still pleased with the value and the two items received.Â  The top is really cute and well made.Â  I also received my Popbasic collection today which included a striped top, so I think I am striped out for now!!Â


 Thx so much for the Popbasic info; I have been following their collections since the beginning and have not found a lot of reviews and was not sure whether the items were high quality items but certainly have been intrigued. I think I will give them a try in the next collection as I am also striped out with all the stripes from Golden tote LOL


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 10, 2013)

I meant to quote your Pop basic post btw, still early morning for me)


----------



## Javaprincess (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thx so much for the Popbasic info; I have been following their collections since the beginning and have not found a lot of reviews and was not sure whether the items were high quality items but certainly have been intrigued. I think I will give them a try in the next collection as I am also striped out with all the stripes from Golden tote LOL


 I know....me too....striped out!  It is way too hot here to wear the long sleeve top from Popbasic so it will be fun come fall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think they are going to offer a dress next month!  It is really fun to see all the posts leading up to it and you know exactly what you are getting.  They are really great about using social media and polyvore so you are given lots of ways to style your pieces before you even get them....this of course works like a charm with me!  I also think the owner is SO nice and appreciative of her customers.....she works really hard and is really open to suggestions on how to make things better.  I love supporting woman run companies that offer a great product.  I wouldn't hesitate to order again if I like the items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## messylaughter (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't see any pictures in the gallery did anyone here ever end up ordering the Accesory or Jewlery Totes?  how was it?  with the 10% Off sale I am curious if it is worht it?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 12, 2013)

I ordered the Accessory tote a couple months back. I ended up getting a a black straw tote, a black fedora, a mini make up bag and a nice scarf. Value wise the items don't come close to the value of the monthly Golden tote; there were no brand names etc but interestingly this summer I ended up using the straw fedora and the bag quite a bit and will for sure use the scarf in fall so the whole tote ended up being more useful than I anticipated I am contemplating giving it one more try with the coupon as well


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 22, 2013)

New sale today! I was almost tempted, but there are so many dresses and I don't wear them. I DO like the mixed print top available in the $49 bag, but I won't be able to wear it for months because it's so hot. Plus, I just ordered from Elizabeth &amp; Clarke.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 22, 2013)

I could not resist and chose the Eiffel Tower print top and the black tunic. Last month I got such a nice selection of stuff that I hope this month will be great as well. Hopefully transitional items that could work in August then also in early fall.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 22, 2013)

That Eiffel Tower print shirt is adorable! I wish the mixed print shirt was available in the big bag. I'd get that and the cute 3/4 sleeve blazer.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh that blazer is so cute too; I wasn't sure if it would be boxy or form fitting but seriously considered it as a choice.


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello!! I just ordered my first Golden Tote. I'm so excited to try it! I chose the $49 one. I decided on the black and white Purella swing dress.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 22, 2013)

I got the swing dress as one of my extra items last month and its so cute, soft and comfy and you can style it different ways with flat sandals/ heels/ belts, great choice)


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 22, 2013)

> I got the swing dress as one of my extra items last month and its so cute, soft and comfy and you can style it different ways with flat sandals/ heels/ belts, great choice)


Awesome! Now I really can't wait to get my tote!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farrah3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Has anyone ever ordered more than one tote at a time?

I'm wondering how they will be packaged.

I ordered the Large $149 Tote, the Small $49 Tote &amp; the Accessory Tote from the Boutique.

This is my 1st order with them, so I hope I like the items enough to keep them all.  In the event that I really dislike the stuff I'm going to return it.

I'm wondering if I'll be able to determine what stuff came with each "package".  My concern is it will all be stuffed into 1 canvas bag &amp; I'll have trouble figuring it out.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 24, 2013)

I received my second accessory tote from Golden tote and this time I love the items. The Hamptons hat, the oversized clutch sold in their boutique, a belt ( though too big I could solve that problem) and a nice canvas wallet.


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi! I ordered my first Golden Tote and was wondering if the items they choose are chosen from the ones shown on the website. Thanks!!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 28, 2013)

In my experience most of the extra items are all surprises completely different from the ones they have in their boutique; but I have seen them put some boutique items in for other people if they request smt specific. I actually asked for a couple boutique items depending on availability for my extras so we'll see . I will post pics when I receive my tote)


----------



## greal21 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi! I ordered my first Golden Tote and was wondering if the items they choose are chosen from the ones shown on the website. Thanks!!


 


> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In my experience most of the extra items are all surprises completely different from the ones they have in their boutique; but I have seen them put some boutique items in for other people if they request smt specific. I actually asked for a couple boutique items depending on availability for my extras so we'll see . I will post pics when I receive my tote)


 I agree. My first tote I requested some items from the boutique, and my second tote was a complete surprise with new items not listed. This time I requested the arrowhead top and the printed lace tunic if they have my sizes available. I chose for my items the zigzag dress and the grecian maxi in blue. Can't wait to get them! Stylishmom what did you chose and request?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jul 28, 2013)

> I agree. My first tote I requested some items from the boutique, and my second tote was a complete surprise with new items not listed. This time I requested the arrowhead top and the printed lace tunic if they have my sizes available. I chose for my items the zigzag dress and the grecian maxi in blue. Can't wait to get them! Stylishmom what did you chose and request?


 I chose the Bon jour top with the Eiffel Tower print and the mini tunic dress in black for my two items. Also put a note that I like the arrowhead top, bohemian beach dress and the embroired tops if they are available for my size which I highly doubt as these were best sellers still had to try)) we have to share pics when we get our totes, it's always fun to see what everybody ends up getting


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 2, 2013)

Anybody got shipping email?


----------



## greal21 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anybody got shipping email?


 In my account it shows as shipped, but no email yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah they just printed out the labels but have not actually shipped yet


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anybody got shipping email?


 I've had a UPS Tracking Number when I log into my account for a couple of days. Unfortunately, it's still in the "Label Created" stage.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 2, 2013)

I just got an email from Sarah asking if I would like my items shipped without the actual tote it comes in, they have ran out of them LOL, I said sure as I can't wait!


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 2, 2013)

I am getting my first Golden Tote this month. I chose the $49 tote and I am so excited to see the surprise items. Does anyone's tracking work yet?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 2, 2013)

So excited, my tracking finally works I ended up asking them to go ahead and send my tote without the actual canvas tote which they are waiting on so other orders may be stalling Because of this; hope everyone's tracking is working here


----------



## beautyhustler (Aug 3, 2013)

I just got my shipping information yesterday!


----------



## stasi7 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm so anxious to get my first tote and it's said shipping information received since July 29th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 5, 2013)

Anybody received their totes? Pictures?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 5, 2013)

Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeyyy Sashatiara, can't wait to see what you get


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 6, 2013)

I took the plunge and ordered the 149$ one. I'll post pics when it arrives, UPS is telling me Wednesday.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 6, 2013)

> I took the plunge and ordered the 149$ one. I'll post pics when it arrives, UPS is telling me Wednesday.


 Mine is arriving tomorrow as well; hopefully there will be a few cute clothes pics tomorrow


----------



## ruedebelle (Aug 6, 2013)

Just received my tote! I'm addicted to the $149 option.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although, I'm not gonna lie, the last two months have been underwhelming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> here's what I got this month:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(I'm trying to figure out how to post a picture) A gorgeous flowy, navy skirt with metallic embroidery detailing on the waist. A very thin cream kinda sheer tank with scallop-y cut out neckline. (I'm not a fan of this on me, sad times) I chose the mint floral dress, it's lovely! Also , loving the vintage blazer, it's crazy adorable! A cute tribal loose fit top in shades of blue. (by Puella) The "tough love" top listed in the Boutique. In a related story, is there a website where you can swap things that don't work you with other Golden Tote addicts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruedebelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just received my tote! I'm addicted to the $149 option.
> 
> 
> ...


 Keep trying to get that picture to post......

We're waiting.  Patiently of course.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 6, 2013)

> Just received my tote! I'm addicted to the $149 option.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although, I'm not gonna lie, the last two months have been underwhelming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> here's what I got this month:





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(I'm trying to figure out how to post a picture) A gorgeous flowy, navy skirt with metallic embroidery detailing on the waist. A very thin cream kinda sheer tank with scallop-y cut out neckline. (I'm not a fan of this on me, sad times) I chose the mint floral dress, it's lovely! Also , loving the vintage blazer, it's crazy adorable! A cute tribal loose fit top in shades of blue. (by Puella) The "tough love" top listed in the Boutique. In a related story, is there a website where you can swap things that don't work you with other Golden Tote addicts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This tote sounds really nice, I think depending on how many posts you have the forum may first screen the pics added so it may take a little bit but you post from the three buttons under reply/ post section; the one to the very right in case you did not see that I wish there was a golden tote swap Website, maybe we should start one


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 6, 2013)

I didn't get a tote this time, but I think it'd be a great idea to start a swap! Maybe a thread in the new subscription box swap beta forum?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 6, 2013)

> I didn't get a tote this time, but I think it'd be a great idea to start a swap! Maybe a thread in the new subscription box swap beta forum?


 How do we get included in the swap as there are a lot of group posts/ threads that I can see from my phone but nowhere to reply/post for some reason.


----------



## valmi9 (Aug 6, 2013)

I got my tote Monday but have been too busy to post pictures... I will try to tonight. I also got the $149 tote with the mint floral dress and the chevron tank dress (both fit great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). For my surprise items I received a heather grey mesh light sweater, the puella tribal top in navy and black, a Collective Concepts tank top and a short white dress with lots of colorful birds on it (which was a tad too tight on me which made me sad b/c it was such a cute print). I was also one of the first 75 so I got the bobby pins which I think I will pass on to a someone with a little girl since they are not really age appropriate for me. So, six items total, not counting the pins.

I also ordered the necklace pictured with the chevron tank dress but they forgot to put it in my box so I'm pretty bummed. I emailed and facebooked them about so hopefully they will send me my necklace soon AAHH!

I also hope that someone starts a golden tote swap since I am typically a size medium but about 1/10 times I need an item in a large. I tried ordering a tote with all larges once and discovered that most of the large items were too big. So it would be nice to have a forum trade the couple of items I have from golden tote that are too small/big.


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 6, 2013)

I received my tote. I got the swing dress in black, the tribal top in blue/black and a printed scarf. I like everything but honestly don't love them. I took a picture but I don't know how to mark it as a spoiler.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received my tote. I got the swing dress in black, the tribal top in blue/black and a printed scarf. I like everything but honestly don't love them. I took a picture but I don't know how to mark it as a spoiler.


 If you highlight the photo (just like you would highlight text), then click the black spoiler bubble, it should hide it in a spoiler for you. You should be able to tell pretty easily since the background behind the photo will be yellow if it's within a spoiler.


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is the picture of my items. I actually like the surprise items more than the Puella swing dress because it is a little long and thinner than I thought it would be.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 6, 2013)

I really like the tribal top and the patterned scarf you got; have the Puella mini in stripes myself


----------



## valmi9 (Aug 7, 2013)

Here are my surprise items


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 7, 2013)

Ooooh I am loving the open knit sweater and scarf

I wonder what will be in my tote. A separate board/Pinterest/Tumblr to trade Golden Tote clothing would be a great idea. They're so different than almost everything else on the Trade Boards. Although I could be swayed to trade a something like a skirt for Gorjana jewelry.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 7, 2013)

> Here are my surprise items
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That bird dress is adorable and the knit sweater would be perfect for fall; can't wait to get my stuff today after seeing these lovelies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Aug 7, 2013)

I seriously can't believe it takes them almost a month to get you your totes. that is awful.


----------



## greal21 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *valmi9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are my surprise items


 LOVE the bird dress! What brand is it?


----------



## greal21 (Aug 7, 2013)

Got my tote this morning! I LOVE my 2 chosen items, the zigzag dress and Grecian Maxi dress, however I'm a little underwhelmed with my other items. I do love the Maxi SKirt. It's really nice, and the embroidered band is adorbs! The tops I could have done without. I was a little disappointed that I had requested the tribal top and the printed lace blouse from the boutique, and I didn't receive those. The tribal top wasn't in stock in my size, but the other shows up in stock online. Oh well, maybe next month. I kind of feel like everyone is getting the same items no matter what their style profile is, or maybe we all have the same one, lol!

I am completely for a swap group! I have several things I can swap. I would love to be included.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's my items I received:


----------



## valmi9 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE the bird dress! What brand is it?


 I can't remember off the top of my head but will look when I get home. It is not a brand I have seen in stores but the dress is lined and well made. Also, the dress is a medium but a bit too tight on me so if someone wants to swap PM me.


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't think they took my style profile into account either but I still liked everything. The quality was a little lower than expected since the boutique prices are pretty high. Overall I think Golden tote is still a good value.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 7, 2013)

> Got my tote this morning! I LOVE my 2 chosen items, the zigzag dress and Grecian Maxi dress, however I'm a little underwhelmed with my other items. I do love the Maxi SKirt. It's really nice, and the embroidered band is adorbs! The tops I could have done without. I was a little disappointed that I had requested the tribal top and the printed lace blouse from the boutique, and I didn't receive those. The tribal top wasn't in stock in my size, but the other shows up in stock online. Oh well, maybe next month. I kind of feel like everyone is getting the same items no matter what their style profile is, or maybe we all have the same one, lol! I am completely for a swap group! I have several things I can swap. I would love to be included.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's my items I received:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just got my tote, will post pics later today; I think we have the exact same extra items; my choice items are different. I doubt that they take style profiles into account as most of the extra items seem to be repeats in our totes. I am still happy as everything fits and are cute.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 8, 2013)

Above are my items: Chosen black tunic dress and under skies Eiffel Tower blouse Surprise: puella tribal top, Potters Pot long skirt, Under skies white lace thin sweater and Collective Concepts patterned summer top All in all love the items and they all fit nice


----------



## XJ Sarah (Aug 8, 2013)

I got mine today I picked the vacation maxi dress which fits but is way too long for me so I am going have it altered. The 2 things they picked for me was a shorter navy and gray stripped dress and black top. I dont think they looked at my style profile cause nether of those match my profile I do like the stripe dress but the black top I will not wear I put on my profile that I dont  wear black ugh. I emailed them and told them that and asked if I could return the shirt for something else. Does anyone know if they do that and return one item for something else? I think its a good value just not sure its for me

or did anyone get something in size small or medium that they would want to trade for a black stripe top?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stasi7 (Aug 8, 2013)

My Golden Tote should be delivered tomorrow!! Can't wait!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greal21 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How do you like the eiffel Tower top and Black Tunic Dress? I asked if there was going to be another sale this month on facebook, and they said no. I'm planning on ordering a second tote, and these would probably be my choices unless they restock the embroidered top or vintage blazer. Anyways, let me know how you feel about those 2 items. Thanks!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 8, 2013)

> How do you like the eiffel Tower top and Black Tunic Dress? I asked if there was going to be another sale this month on facebook, and they said no. I'm planning on ordering a second tote, and these would probably be my choices unless they restock the embroidered top or vintage blazer. Anyways, let me know how you feel about those 2 items. Thanks!


 I really like the Eiffel Tower top; I am a true XS the small in this blouse fits me like an XS and it has cute gold button details on the shoulders and seems like it would go well with jeans for day looks and skirts for date nights; very versatile but still much fancier than a shirt. I have mixed feelings about the tunic dress. It fits me great but the XS is really short; the skirt part is lined but still for me it is too short to wear as a dress unless paired with really opaque tights or with leggings. No problem for me I love the leggings look but if you are set on using it as a true dress it may not be the best choice depending on how tall you are. Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sashatiara (Aug 8, 2013)

I would love to be able to trade Golden tote items. I will probably trade the printed Karma scarf because I don't think it will get much use and I am thinking about trading the Puella Swing Dress in size XS. I am looking for tops in XS if anyone is interested please PM me.


----------



## chrismonika (Aug 8, 2013)

I just got my tote today! This is my second from golden tote. I love my two picks. The chevron dress and Eiffel blouse. As extras I was sent a sweater I'm crazy about and 2 underskies items neither of which I'm in over the moon about. The camisole on particular. I also got the puella shirt that some of y'all got. I'm not sure about it. It may become something I love. Lastly I got the scarf. Which I adore. I'm glad I changed my sizing to smalls last months items were too large on me so they are just kinda hanging in my closet. I be up for trading if anyone has something. Overall I really liked my items. Also not sure how to post pictures from my phone


----------



## BexDev (Aug 8, 2013)

Super excited to hear that there finally seems to be some action on the Golden Tote MUT pages!  I haven't gotten my tote yet this month, but I'm all for the idea of a trade thread.  I'm all awkward shaped so I'm all over the place with their sizes.  I'm usually good with a medium but I've already received things that are too small or too big, but thus far I've really loved everything I've gotten from them, so a trade thread would be perfect!  I *love* the bird print dress!! Keeping my fingers crossed for that one.


----------



## XJ Sarah (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey I made a trade thread for this:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137162/golden-tote-trade-list

Everyone can post what they want to trade here


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 8, 2013)

Great, I just subscribed thanks for starting this!


----------



## valmi9 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE the bird dress! What brand is it?


 Sorry for the late update but the dress is by Camilla Tree


----------



## greal21 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like the Eiffel Tower top; I am a true XS the small in this blouse fits me like an XS and it has cute gold button details on the shoulders and seems like it would go well with jeans for day looks and skirts for date nights; very versatile but still much fancier than a shirt.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the tunic dress. It fits me great but the XS is really short; the skirt part is lined but still for me it is too short to wear as a dress unless paired with really opaque tights or with leggings. No problem for me I love the leggings look but if you are set on using it as a true dress it may not be the best choice depending on how tall you are. Hope this helps!


 Thanks for the feedback! I just ordered a second tote from this sale and picked the blouse and tunic. I don't mind if I have to wear leggings, so I hope I love them both! I just hope it gets here by my birthday this month. Happy Birthday to me. &lt;3


----------



## greal21 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *XJ Sarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey I made a trade thread for this:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for doing this! I'll upload a photo of what I have to swap asap!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greal21 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *valmi9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry for the late update but the dress is by Camilla Tree


 No worries! Thanks for the reply.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stasi7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if they do exchanges for sizes? Thanks!!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 10, 2013)

> Thanks for the feedback! I just ordered a second tote from this sale and picked the blouse and tunic. I don't mind if I have to wear leggings, so I hope I love them both! I just hope it gets here by my birthday this month. Happy Birthday to me. &lt;3


 Sure, anytime I think if you like the leggings look you will love the tunic and actually I tried it on with some opaque tights yesterday and it looked really nice. Can't wait to see what new extra items you will get. Btw happy soon birthday to you!


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Got all 3 of the totes I ordered today.

Unfortunately, I'm not super happy with any of them.

Golden Tote told me if I waited for my Accessory Tote to ship with the Clothing Totes, they'd refund the $7.95 shipping for the Accessory Tote---that is yet to happen.  Contacted them via email, hopefully the refund shows up soon.

Also, got a duplicate scarf in the $49 Clothing Tote &amp; Accessory Tote---something else they said wouldn't happen if I ordered them &amp; had them all shipped together.  Waiting for a resolution on that issue too.

I really want to send all of it back, but am highly concerned about the slow refund time---especially since they have not made good on the promise to refund the $7.95 shipping yet.  Ugh.

I'm working on posting pictures of all 3 totes for everyone to see......


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 12, 2013)

$49 Tote

3 items total  (duplicate scarf with Accessory Tote)


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 12, 2013)

$149 Tote

6 items total


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Accessory Tote

4 items total

Duplicate Scarf that I didn't bother to open


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 12, 2013)

> Accessory Tote 4 items total Duplicate Scarf that I didn't bother to open


 This is very similar to my accessory tote from a month ago; mine had the same envelope clutch and the mini wallet with a slightly different hat and a belt instead of the scarf. I actually really like the hat you got as well!


----------



## greal21 (Aug 13, 2013)

My second tote I ordered already shipped, and it should be here Thursday! *Happy dance* I got an email this morning also saying they were going to start doing month long sales instead of weekly. I think this should help with shipping issues with everything taking so long. If they don't have a ton of orders at once then it should go a liitle smoother maybe.


----------



## stasi7 (Aug 13, 2013)

I received my tote and love the items! I ordered the black and white Puella swing dress in small. I really wanted the navy and white, but they were out of my size. Unfortunately, the small is too big, so before looking on their website and seeing that only full returns were accepted, I emailed them asking if I could exchange the dress. I also asked if they had an xs in the navy and blue dress. Sarah emailed me back the very next day saying that they do and that she would ship it asap. I even received a shipping confirmation email from USPS. My dress will be here tomorrow! What great customer service!!


----------



## greal21 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received my tote and love the items! I ordered the black and white Puella swing dress in small. I really wanted the navy and white, but they were out of my size. Unfortunately, the small is too big, so before looking on their website and seeing that only full returns were accepted, I emailed them asking if I could exchange the dress. I also asked if they had an xs in the navy and blue dress. Sarah emailed me back the very next day saying that they do and that she would ship it asap. I even received a shipping confirmation email from USPS. My dress will be here tomorrow! What great customer service!!


 Glad they were so helpful! WHen they do respond they are super nice! I think they could use a CS rep though to get to emails a little faster. What were the other items you received?


----------



## greal21 (Aug 15, 2013)

Got my 2nd tote today. I'm kind of torn. I LOVE a couple items, and a couple are just meh, but that's kind of how I've been each tote, lol! I think the value can't be beat though, and I've re-gifted a couple items which didn't work for me, so I still LOVE Golden Tote. Anyways, here's what I got.



My chosen items were the black tunic dress and the bonjour blouse. Both are really cute, though I don't know if the blouse is for me. I'm still debating on that one. I also got a black maxi dress, a blue dress, a cute white embroidered blouse, and the Arrowhead blouse I've been dying for! The white blouse and arrowhead blouse are probably my 2 favorites of the lot. Oh yeah, they also included a scarf though it's not my style and will probably be gifted to my mom.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kvanhat (Aug 16, 2013)

I thought it was strange I didn't get a scarf or any other little extra item this time. I think I've received one in every tote except this one.

I saw a few posts about Popbasic on this thread and I also ordered the Serendipity Micro Collection and am very happy with it. I have the review for that on my blog also. Check it out and feel free to comment or provide feedback. Thanks!

edit: no blog links, please! -kawaiimeows


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 16, 2013)

> Got my 2nd tote today. I'm kind of torn. I LOVE a couple items, and a couple are just meh, but that's kind of how I've been each tote, lol! I think the value can't be beat though, and I've re-gifted a couple items which didn't work for me, so I still LOVE Golden Tote. Anyways, here's what I got.
> 
> My chosen items were the black tunic dress and the bonjour blouse. Both are really cute, though I don't know if the blouse is for me. I'm still debating on that one. I also got a black maxi dress, a blue dress, a cute white embroidered blouse, and the Arrowhead blouse I've been dying for! The white blouse and arrowhead blouse are probably my 2 favorites of the lot. Oh yeah, they also included a scarf though it's not my style and will probably be gifted to my mom.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Amazing tote! Especially the elusive arrowhead top everyone asks for is in there LOL, lucky you it's super cute I also LOVE the black maxi dress you got and the lace looking white top. It is nice that now the sale is month long and we can get multiple totes with different surprise items; enjoy!


----------



## Agona (Aug 16, 2013)

For anyone who's interested, I received both an accessories and jewelry tote yesterday. I'm pretty happy because I received about 4 items for each and liked 3 of them.

The accessories tote had the gray scarf everyone's been receiving, a stretchy medium-width straw belt, a black studded Street Level wallet clutch, and an oversized black and white clutch (which I gifted to a friend because it was too HUGE for me). 
The jewelry tote had a wrap bracelet, a set of two beaded bracelets, a set of 3 leather studded necklace, and a silver-toned ring (size 7--I donated it to Goodwill because my largest finger, my thumb, is only a size 6). 
My only complaint is that the jewelry tote had a very boho feel and my style is not boho AT ALL. But I call 3 out of 4 a win.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ruedebelle (Aug 17, 2013)

> $49 Tote 3 items totalÂ  (duplicate scarf with Accessory Tote)


 The black lacy top is beautiful! Can you tell me the brand, please???


----------



## KayEss (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh my gosh...Golden Tote just posted a sneak peek of this dress on their Facebook, and I am IN LOVE with it. It's supposed to be in their September sale (starting 9/3) but I'm going to be on vacation then. I'm going to try my hardest to get it still. Crossing my fingers it will be in the $49 tote because I don't know that I can spring for a $149 one. I can totally picture this and a cardigan with tights on a crisp fall day...(I hate the necklace they paired with it!)


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like there will be a LOT to choose from this month!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 31, 2013)

The choices look really good this month; I have more than two things I like


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 31, 2013)

So excited! They really have some nice new items!


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm really excited for the new selection of clothes!! I'm going to get online at midnight! Haha!


----------



## RucheChic (Sep 2, 2013)

the new sale will start at 8am pst


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm secretly hoping there will be nothing I like! Between the PopSugar Fall box and a Stitch Fox scheduled for later this month I have enough!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 3, 2013)

Still waiting for this to go live. BTW, if you like the "vintage varsity jacket" they have the exact same one at Target. I can't remember if it was $24.99 or $29.99. I bought it and I LOVE it! They also have a maroon version.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 3, 2013)

Weird that the sale is still not up; usually it's up @ midnight; that's how I purchased the last two sales lol; surprised to hear the varsity jacket is at Target I have to go there and check it out and the color maroon sounds nice thx for the tip; I like it but rather buy it instead of choosing as tote item; thought Golden Tote had more small boutique items


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 3, 2013)

They put up a message on Facebook that they were having issues but it should be up soon. I also pulled up the Target version of the sweater and it looks like the trim on the sleeves and around the bottom might be a little bit different. It also says online only on Target's site, but I got mine in store.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 3, 2013)

Just saw on the Website it says the sale will [email protected] 12 pm


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 3, 2013)

Sale is on; I picked up a $49 tote with the flannel shirt/ jacket; I may get additional totes during this month; just want to make sure I won't get duplicate extra items


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm so bummed, the sweater I want is only in the $149 tote.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sale is on; I picked up a $49 tote with the flannel shirt/ jacket; I may get additional totes during this month; just want to make sure I won't get duplicate extra items


That's exactly what I got!  I liked some of the other items, but I decided that I already had things that were a bit too similar.  I don't have anything quite like the flannel shirt/jacket, though, and it seems like it could be very versatile!


----------



## Stemarber (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's exactly what I got!  I liked some of the other items, but I decided that I already had things that were a bit too similar.  I don't have anything quite like the flannel shirt/jacket, though, and it seems like it could be very versatile!
Same! I really hope I did it in time to snag one of those bracelets...


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 3, 2013)

> That's exactly what I got!Â  I liked some of the other items, but I decided that I already had things that were a bit too similar.Â  I don't have anything quite like the flannel shirt/jacket, though, and it seems like it could be very versatile!


 That was my reasoning as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought I would pair it with leggings, jeggings, short skirts even over a solid short dress for a boho chic look


----------



## BexDev (Sep 3, 2013)

I had such a hard time only picking two items this month!  Normally it's not that tough, but this month there are so many great pieces.  I'm already trying to talk myself out of a second bag


----------



## Andi B (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That was my reasoning as well



I thought I would pair it with leggings, jeggings, short skirts even over a solid short dress for a boho chic look
Can I hire you to be my stylist?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 3, 2013)

> Can I hire you to be my stylist?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Anytime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## greal21 (Sep 3, 2013)

> That was my reasoning as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought I would pair it with leggings, jeggings, short skirts even over a solid short dress for a boho chic look


 You're making me wish I got that cardi! I wonder if they'll get more in... Had such a hard time deciding. I think I may order a 2 nd tote this month if they bring the cardi back though.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 4, 2013)

You're making me wish I got that cardi! I wonder if they'll get more in... Had such a hard time deciding. I think I may order a 2 nd tote this month if they bring the cardi back though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) the cardi sold out too fast; maybe they'll get in some more soon they did that with previous sold out items Which items did you choose? There are so many nice things this month; I am still debating whether I should get more LOL


----------



## beautyhustler (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm secretly hoping there will be nothing I like! Between the PopSugar Fall box and a Stitch Fox scheduled for later this month I have enough!!
What's a Stitch Fox?


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 5, 2013)

> What's a Stitch Fox?


 Oops, it's Stitch Fix! It's a personal shopper type service. You pay $20 a month and they curate a box for you based on a big survey that you take. They send 5ish items and can use the $20 towards the purchase of any or all of the items, or decide not to buy anything and send them back. It's pretty cool! I've done 1 so far and they did a great job.


----------



## beautyhustler (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the information...I want to try it in October!


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 5, 2013)

> Oops, it's Stitch Fix! It's a personal shopper type service. You pay $20 a month and they curate a box for you based on a big survey that you take. They send 5ish items and can use the $20 towards the purchase of any or all of the items, or decide not to buy anything and send them back. It's pretty cool! I've done 1 so far and they did a great job.


 I get my first stitch fix today! I can't wait to see what they picked out for me!!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 5, 2013)

> I get my first stitch fix today! I can't wait to see what they picked out for me!!


 Post a pic if you can!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE stitch fix; have gotten three so far and kept one thing from the first two and two items from the third. The stylists do get better over time as they say as my first was full of duds but the next two were much more my style!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 5, 2013)

Should we start a Stitch Fix thread? I thought about it, but didn't know if many people used or knew about it. My favorite thing is that you can link a Pinterest board. I linked my "My Style" board so they have a great idea of stuff I like.


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 5, 2013)

> Post a pic if you can!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE stitch fix; have gotten three so far and kept one thing from the first two and two items from the third. The stylists do get better over time as they say as my first was full of duds but the next two were much more my style!


 Sure! I hope it actually gets here today.


----------



## Agona (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm surprised that no one talks about Tog + Porter, which is very simlar to Stitch Fix but w/Skype sessions. I don't have the $$ for either right now though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 5, 2013)

> Should we start a Stitch Fix thread? I thought about it, but didn't know if many people used or knew about it. My favorite thing is that you can link a Pinterest board. I linked my "My Style" board so they have a great idea of stuff I like.


 I think we should. That would be a great idea. I couldn't figure out how to link my Pinterest account. I'll have to look into it again.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 5, 2013)

> Should we start a Stitch Fix thread? I thought about it, but didn't know if many people used or knew about it. My favorite thing is that you can link a Pinterest board. I linked my "My Style" board so they have a great idea of stuff I like.


 Yeyyyy we should; I have searched for a stitch thread before Btw my Pinterest my style is also linked to my account. I linked it after my first fix and I think my pins really helped them find good matches for me


----------



## greal21 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You're making me wish I got that cardi! I wonder if they'll get more in...
Had such a hard time deciding. I think I may order a 2 nd tote this month if they bring the cardi back though.




) the cardi sold out too fast; maybe they'll get in some more soon they did that with previous sold out items
Which items did you choose? There are so many nice things this month; I am still debating whether I should get more LOL I really hope they do! I picked out the cloudy skies sweater and the lux boho dress this month. I also added on the lace detail top because it seemed interesting to me. I'm thinking of getting another tote with the skirt and moto jacket if they don't bring the flannel cardi back. Did you get an email asking your opinion on the sale this month? Sarah sent me one on facebook asking for feedback if I liked the bigger selection.


----------



## greal21 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had such a hard time only picking two items this month!  Normally it's not that tough, but this month there are so many great pieces.  I'm already trying to talk myself out of a second bag 




I'm the same! I really want several more of the pieces, but I don't NEED to spend the money. What to do, lol!


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 5, 2013)

> Yeyyyy we should; I have searched for a stitch thread before Btw my Pinterest my style is also linked to my account. I linked it after my first fix and I think my pins really helped them find good matches for me


 I just added my Pinterest link. Unfortunately, this first one was a miss. I already signed up for another fix, though. Fingers crossed.


----------



## greal21 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Agona* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm surprised that no one talks about Tog + Porter, which is very simlar to Stitch Fix but w/Skype sessions. I don't have the $$ for either right now though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Never heard of this one, but now I'm interested. Have you tried it before with success?


----------



## greal21 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just added my Pinterest link. Unfortunately, this first one was a miss. I already signed up for another fix, though. Fingers crossed.
I'm interested in trying this one too, but I'm nervous about not liking anything. At least with Golden Tote you get to pick 2 items you'll enjoy.


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 5, 2013)

> Post a pic if you can!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE stitch fix; have gotten three so far and kept one thing from the first two and two items from the third. The stylists do get better over time as they say as my first was full of duds but the next two were much more my style!


 This first Stitch Fix was a miss for me, but I'm wiling to try it out again. Here are the things I received:





















I like how they include style tips for each item. All of the items are cute, just not me. I almost kept the necklace, but decided against it, not edgy enough for me. I hope the next box will be more me now that they have my Pinterest link.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 5, 2013)

They are out of the $49 [email protected] tote at the moment; weird never seen it happen in the many previous months


----------



## Sashatiara (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This first Stitch Fix was a miss for me, but I'm wiling to try it out again. Here are the things I received:




















 I like how they include style tips for each item.

All of the items are cute, just not me. I almost kept the necklace, but decided against it, not edgy enough for me. I hope the next box will be more me now that they have my Pinterest link.
I also tried Stitch Fix.I like your third top and wish I got that in my fix. My fix was just ok for me even with linking my pinterest. I kept one item because I didn't want to lose the $20 credit. Not sure if I will try again.


----------



## chocolatte (Sep 5, 2013)

Okay, thanks to you ladies I took the plunge and signed up!! I tried to be as detailed as possible but it looks like boxes get better as time goes on! It seems like they must be pretty full as my first box is not shipping until September 24. So excited to see what they pick though!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This first Stitch Fix was a miss for me, but I'm wiling to try it out again. Here are the things I received:




















 I like how they include style tips for each item.

All of the items are cute, just not me. I almost kept the necklace, but decided against it, not edgy enough for me. I hope the next box will be more me now that they have my Pinterest link.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 7, 2013)

I only have ordered one tote from Golden Tote thus far and it was the $49 one. I was happy with what I got but it seems like such a splurge. This month I went all sorts of indulgent and finally ordered a $149 tote!! Eep! There was tons of stuff I loved this month, and hopefully I will love the surprise items just as much. I picked the Novelty Knit Tank Dress in the red and navy (I would have gone with black and white but I didn't want my two items looking too similar) as well as the Herringbone Shell Dress. I was tempted by the Floral Flounce dress too but of course you can't pick three. So excited to get it!!


----------



## greal21 (Sep 12, 2013)

Has anyone received shipping yet who ordered last week?


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 12, 2013)

> Has anyone received shipping yet who ordered last week?


 They just posted on Facebook that they should ship today or tomorrow!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 13, 2013)

I got my tracking link! Does anyone happen to know if Golden Tote requires a signature upon delivery? I don't want my clothes sitting outside and getting stolen so I am hoping so...


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't think they require a signature; my box always waits for me on my porch.


----------



## greal21 (Sep 13, 2013)

Darnnit still nothing here. I hope they send it out today and not Monday. :/


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 13, 2013)

I am getting impatient too


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 13, 2013)

Annoyed that my golden tote has not shipped yet as promised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't think they require a signature; my box always waits for me on my porch.

Ugh, no, why would they just let a $149 purchase sit on my doorstep!? I looked at tracking the one time I ordered a $49 tote and it was delivered to my apartment's office so I am crossing my fingers that it's the same this time. I know it will get stolen if they just leave it since it will be sitting there for several days. Why couldn't they have shipped all of yours first?


----------



## greal21 (Sep 14, 2013)

I got my shipping info late afternoon. I was nervous it wouldn't go out til Monday, but the tracking updated! Did you check your account info? I've had it change to shipped before and not received an email about it before. Weird yours didn't ship if it was one of the firsts. :/


----------



## greal21 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Annoyed that my golden tote has not shipped yet as promised






I got my shipping info late afternoon. I was nervous it wouldn't go out til Monday, but the tracking updated! Did you check your account info? I've had it change to shipped before and not received an email about it before. Weird yours didn't ship if it was one of the firsts. :/


----------



## CT Rachel (Sep 15, 2013)

I received my shipping info which said the package weight is 2.0 lbs. I purchased the $149 tote with the cloudy skies sweater and French terry moto jacket. Doesn't that seem pretty light? Rachel


----------



## KayEss (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CT Rachel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my shipping info which said the package weight is 2.0 lbs. I purchased the $149 tote with the cloudy skies sweater and French terry moto jacket. Doesn't that seem pretty light?
Rachel
Mine also says it's 2.0 lbs and I also ordered the $149 tote (but with different items). I think that our two items plus 4-5 other items would definitely weigh more than two pounds, and I highly doubt both our packages with completely different items would weigh the same exact amount. My guess is that the weight is some kind of placeholder or error and that it's not accurate at all.


----------



## CT Rachel (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine also says it's 2.0 lbs and I also ordered the $149 tote (but with different items). I think that our two items plus 4-5 other items would definitely weigh more than two pounds, and I highly doubt both our packages with completely different items would weigh the same exact amount. My guess is that the weight is some kind of placeholder or error and that it's not accurate at all.

Thank you, that makes sense.

I was worried I was going to get my two items and 5 camis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 16, 2013)

> I got my shipping info late afternoon. I was nervous it wouldn't go out til Monday, but the tracking updated! Did you check your account info? I've had it change to shipped before and not received an email about it before. Weird yours didn't ship if it was one of the firsts. :/


 Still no shipping and account processing hope they don't end up saying ooooops the flannel cardigan we have no more as I am literally one of the first purchases; I guess we'll see today


----------



## CT Rachel (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw*Â /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Still no shipping and account processing hope they don't end up saying ooooops the flannel cardigan we have no more as I am literally one of the first purchases; I guess we'll see today

Â 

Did you see this on facebook?

Â 

Â 
Â 
I ordered on the first day and still No tracking and order is processing; could you gals please look into it! Seems like all the other totes shipped!
LikeÂ Â·Â Â Â·Â September 14 at 4:46pmÂ nearÂ Portland, OR


Â 



Â 
Golden ToteÂ Hi almost all totes shipped but not certain sizes in the $49 and one size in $149. We go size by size and had so many orders but will finish everyone by Monday. Did you get a $49 or $149?
September 14 at 8:01pmÂ Â·Â Like



Â Â I have a $49 tomgirl flannel in smal




Â


----------



## KayEss (Sep 16, 2013)

Hooray! My tote was delivered and it _wasn't_ left on my doorstep! It is torture waiting until I'm home from vacation (next Sunday) to see what I got, but at least I know it's safe!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 16, 2013)

> Hooray! My tote was delivered and itÂ _wasn't_Â left on my doorstep! It is torture waiting until I'm home from vacation (next Sunday) to see what I got, but at least I know it's safe! [/quote Great to hear your tote is delivered and safe! I wonder if its the UPS in my area; they never ring the bell anymore they just leave everything by the door.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 16, 2013)

Finally tracking for me btw!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally tracking for me btw!

Yippee! Can't wait to hear about what you get! Hopefully your shipping is as fast as mine was.


----------



## Sashatiara (Sep 17, 2013)

I can't wait to see what everyone got! I am waiting to buy a tote until next month. Everything I like is already out of stock.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 17, 2013)

> Yippee! Can't wait to hear about what you get! Hopefully your shipping is as fast as mine was.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)) it should be here tomorrow will report back with my items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope somebody posts a pic today


----------



## CT Rachel (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm interested to see updates as well. I live on the east coast, so delivery is not expected unto Friday. Same day as my Stitch Fix fix.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greal21 (Sep 17, 2013)

> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)) it should be here tomorrow will report back with my items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope somebody posts a pic today


 Mine should be here tomorrow too! Can't wait!! ðŸ˜ I'm already itching to order a second one, lol! Wish the tomboy cardi and skirt were still available though.


----------



## looloo62 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to makeuptalk and new to subscription boxes!  I just wanted to share my first golden tote!  It was just delivered an hour ago!  I really loved the items I picked and some of the items I received.  I ordered the $149 bag.



Spoiler



I chose this lace sleeve blouse $42





And I chose this Herrignton Shell Dress $68





And I received the following items:

1.) this bracelet is huge! 





2.) Puella dress (really soft and cute with a blazer)





3. Flying Tomato Sweater





4.) lulumari shirt (my least fav)





5.)Saint Grace Tunic





Overall, not bad for my first bag!  Definitely makes me try clothes that I would not pick for myself.


----------



## XJ Sarah (Sep 17, 2013)

I really like that lulumari shirt actually I hope I get that


----------



## looloo62 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* 





)) it should be here tomorrow will report back with my items 



 I hope somebody posts a pic today
I posted if you're interested. Post #456.


----------



## looloo62 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *XJ Sarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really like that lulumari shirt actually I hope I get that

If you don't get this in your bag, maybe we could trade something.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 18, 2013)

> I posted if you're interested. Post #456.


 Great to see the first reveal tote; thx for the pics and the heads up My favorite items are your chosen top and dress. I almost got the big tote for the lace top you got but ended with the smaller tote this month as I splurged on the big totes two months back to back July and August LOL Also the Puella dress looks so comfy and the tunic as well Will post when I receive my stuff; UPS pushed the delivery back to Thursday for some reason but it may switch again tomorrow


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 18, 2013)

> Hi all, I'm new to makeuptalk and new to subscription boxes!Â  I just wanted to share my first golden tote! Â It was just delivered an hour ago! Â I really loved the items I picked and some of the items I received. Â I ordered the $149 bag.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I've been stalking this thread and after seeing your amazing tote, I took the plunge!!! My birthday is October 9th and I just casually told my husband that I wanted to order the next tote for my birthday present and he threw me his credit card and said to order it now.... Yay!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 18, 2013)

> Hi all, I'm new to makeuptalk and new to subscription boxes!Â  I just wanted to share my first golden tote! Â It was just delivered an hour ago! Â I really loved the items I picked and some of the items I received. Â I ordered the $149 bag.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thank you so much for posting! I definitely don't like the bracelet, and number four is kind of intimidating, but I suspect it looks cuter on. Otherwise I love everything you got, so I am hoping for some of the same items!


----------



## greal21 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *looloo62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all,

I'm new to makeuptalk and new to subscription boxes!  I just wanted to share my first golden tote!  It was just delivered an hour ago!  I really loved the items I picked and some of the items I received.  I ordered the $149 bag.



Spoiler



I chose this lace sleeve blouse $42





And I chose this Herrignton Shell Dress $68





And I received the following items:

1.) this bracelet is huge! 





2.) Puella dress (really soft and cute with a blazer)





3. Flying Tomato Sweater





4.) lulumari shirt (my least fav)





5.)Saint Grace Tunic





Overall, not bad for my first bag!  Definitely makes me try clothes that I would not pick for myself.  


 Cute! I love the saint grace tunic! Didn't get that in mine. I got mine and got the aztec sweater and lace sleeve blouse that I love as well! I'll post a pic as soon as I can.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 18, 2013)

> Cute! I love the saint grace tunic! Didn't get that in mine. I got mine and got the aztec sweater and lace sleeve blouse that I love as well! I'll post a pic as soon as I can.


 Can't wait for your pics


----------



## greal21 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here's what I got in my tote:





I selected the Cloudy Skies Sweater and the Lux Boho Dress and added on the Lace Sleeve top.

The Cloudy Skies sweater is really cute but is a bit big and boxy. It didn't come in xs, so I had to order a small. Shouldn't be a big problem since I like comfy oversize sweaters.

The Lace Sleeve top is a sleeper favorite of the tote. VERY nicely made and will be a pretty versatile piece to wear.

The Lux Boho dress is gorgeous! I did goof up and order a small instead of xs, so I anyone needs to swap for a small and has an xs let me know.

My bonus items were a Puella drop waist 3/4 sleeve dress. Cute, but I don't really see myself wearing this unfortunately, will probably swap.

Next was an aztec print sweater. I didn't think I'd be into this til I put it on, and it fits me great! I really love this piece!

I also received a V-neck stripe cardigan by POL. Cute, but definitely not my style at all. I tend to go for open cardigans if I wear them at all. Will definitely swap this if anyone is interested.

Last I received a long sleeve top with stripes and a pocket that I thought was super cute! However, I tried it on and it's huge and boxy. Will definitely swap this as well.

I also got the handmade bracelet, but it's ginormous! Seriously whose wrist is that big? Too bad cause it's rather cute and interesting.

I do have to say that I like how Golden Tote sends me some things out of my comfort zone sometimes. It's nice to find items I love that I probably would have never looked twice at on a rack!


----------



## CT Rachel (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what I got in my tote:





I selected the Cloudy Skies Sweater and the Lux Boho Dress and added on the Lace Sleeve top.

The Cloudy Skies sweater is really cute but is a bit big and boxy. It didn't come in xs, so I had to order a small. Shouldn't be a big problem since I like comfy oversize sweaters.

The Lace Sleeve top is a sleeper favorite of the tote. VERY nicely made and will be a pretty versatile piece to wear.

The Lux Boho dress is gorgeous! I did goof up and order a small instead of xs, so I anyone needs to swap for a small and has an xs let me know.

My bonus items were a Puella drop waist 3/4 sleeve dress. Cute, but I don't really see myself wearing this unfortunately, will probably swap.

Next was an aztec print sweater. I didn't think I'd be into this til I put it on, and it fits me great! I really love this piece!

I also received a V-neck stripe cardigan by POL. Cute, but definitely not my style at all. I tend to go for open cardigans if I wear them at all. Will definitely swap this if anyone is interested.

Last I received a long sleeve top with stripes and a pocket that I thought was super cute! However, I tried it on and it's huge and boxy. Will definitely swap this as well.

I also got the handmade bracelet, but it's ginormous! Seriously whose wrist is that big? Too bad cause it's rather cute and interesting.

I do have to say that I like how Golden Tote sends me some things out of my comfort zone sometimes. It's nice to find items I love that I probably would have never looked twice at on a rack!

Thanks for posting! I ordered the cloudy skies sweater as well, wish it came in XS. Looks like a lot of of people are getting the Puella dress.  Did they send you XS or S??

I do love that lace sleeved tp, i might have to get it from the boutique.


----------



## cmarlor (Sep 18, 2013)

I ordered the $49 tote and added the sweatshirt on top I ordered September 3rd and my order still says in process. I emailed on Saturday got a reply Monday that it would be shipped yesterday still nothing ...


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 18, 2013)

> I ordered the $49 tote and added the sweatshirt on top I ordered September 3rd and my order still says in process. I emailed on Saturday got a reply Monday that it would be shipped yesterday still nothing ...


 If you haven't already I would post on their Facebook; it sometimes takes a couple tries there but I think works better than email. I realized after they expanded their business they are not really on top of communication as they used to be.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what I got in my tote:




I love everything you got! I hope I get the Puella dress and Aztec sweater as well since both of you got them, but we'll have to see.


----------



## greer (Sep 18, 2013)

Yay! Thanks for all the spoilers. New to make-up talk but this will be my second tote. I got two toes this go around, $49 and $149, delivered tomorrow. I've gotten things from the boutique and have had problems with their sizing. Sometimes this are huge and other times snug. Anyone else?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 18, 2013)

> Yay! Thanks for all the spoilers. New to make-up talk but this will be my second tote. I got two toes this go around, $49 and $149, delivered tomorrow. I've gotten things from the boutique and have had problems with their sizing. Sometimes this are huge and other times snug. Anyone else?


 Your comment about sizing makes me nervous!! I just ordered my first tote last night... the $149 one. I'm somewhere in between a medium and a large so to be safe I ordered large and I'm just hoping everything fits. I know that the totes are a great deal but still a 150 bucks is a lot of money for me personally so if things dont fit I'm going to be so very sad. I payed for two day shipping but it sounds like the packing turn around takes quite a bit longer, is that correct? Also, do they send you an email once your tote ships?


----------



## MKSB (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all, this is my first post on MUT. I have been lurking for a while but wanted to chime in to this thread.

I just got my tote and I am so disappointed! I got the $149 tote w/ the boho lux dress and the snakeskin blouse and both of those fit fine, but all the items they included for me based on those picks were just terrible. I think they chose them based on the fact that I seem to like patterns and a certain color scheme but the fit on them didn't seem to be taken into account. I don't know who that Puella dress is flattering on besides maybe models? And maybe not even them, it's just sort of short and squat. Also that bracelet was a surprise...who is that supposed to fit? Are you supposed to wear it on the top of your arm?

PLUS--I added the blue aztec t-shirt dress to my tote and that was my absolute favorite item on the whole site. I just got an email today--after 3 days of not hearing anything about my shipping and being unable to log into the site because they are still having issues on their end--that the aztec dresses were damaged and couldn't be shipped so they're refunding them.

All in all while I really liked the stuff I picked for myself and thus am going to keep the tote, I was disappointed with the rest of it and didn't think it was worth $149. I won't be doing GT again.

Sorry for the long rant, I am just really disappointed and annoyed with this whole thing.


----------



## greer (Sep 19, 2013)

> Your comment about sizing makes me nervous!! I just ordered my first tote last night... the $149 one. I'm somewhere in between a medium and a large so to be safe I ordered large and I'm just hoping everything fits. I know that the totes are a great deal but still a 150 bucks is a lot of money for me personally so if things dont fit I'm going to be so very sad. I payed for two day shipping but it sounds like the packing turn around takes quite a bit longer, is that correct? Also, do they send you an email once your tote ships?


 Sometimes I get an email once it ships, sometimes not. They really have a few customer service kinks to work out. Also, I too am in between a M/L. I wear a size 8 pant but have a larger bust. Last tote I ordered the blue blazer and Paris blouse. Although doable, both were very snug. (My profile on the site is set at M). Then from the boutique I ordered the black tunic dress and ordered a L based on all the M stuff being slightly snug. I literally could have fit two of myself in the dress it was so huge. Worried about these totes coming as I haven't really loved anything I've seen. My totes are out for delivery so I'll post and update as soon as I can!


----------



## kvanhat (Sep 19, 2013)

My tote should be delivered today. I only ordered a $49 tote this time with the skirt as my pick and I haven't seen that pictured yet. I'm nervous this month because I'm not crazy about anything in the spoiler pics. My first couple totes were amazing and they've been blah since. I did sign up for stitch fix after reading this thread and I'm very excited to get my first fix the beginning of Oct. I may be trying that out for a few months instead of golden tote. Unless golden tote has choices I can't resist next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sometimes I get an email once it ships, sometimes not. They really have a few customer service kinks to work out.

Also, I too am in between a M/L. I wear a size 8 pant but have a larger bust. Last tote I ordered the blue blazer and Paris blouse. Although doable, both were very snug. (My profile on the site is set at M). Then from the boutique I ordered the black tunic dress and ordered a L based on all the M stuff being slightly snug. I literally could have fit two of myself in the dress it was so huge.

Worried about these totes coming as I haven't really loved anything I've seen. My totes are out for delivery so I'll post and update as soon as I can!

Oh man!!!!!!!  I hope this months stuff fits for you!  I ended up choosing large and am really really hoping that I'm not swimming in the stuff.  I ordered the $149 tote and chose the lace top and the grey moto jacket as my picks.  I am seriously in love with these items so as long as these two fit well I'll be ok.  Can't wait to see pictures of what you get!


----------



## greer (Sep 19, 2013)

> Oh man!!!!!!! Â I hope this months stuff fits for you! Â I ended up choosing large and am really really hoping that I'm not swimming in the stuff. Â I ordered the $149 tote and chose the lace top and the grey moto jacket as my picks. Â I am seriously in love with these items so as long as these two fit well I'll be ok. Â Can't wait to see pictures of what you get!


 That's exactly what I chose in my $149 tote! I jacket and lace blouse. Will be interesting to see if we get the same items.


----------



## Sashatiara (Sep 19, 2013)

I just placed my order. I chose the boho lux dress and the terry jacket. I can't wait and I am a little worried about the surprise items. I hope I get that cute Aztec sweater!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 19, 2013)

Just placed my order as well for the $49 tote. This will be my first one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 19, 2013)

> Here's what I got in my tote:
> 
> I selected the Cloudy Skies Sweater and the Lux Boho Dress and added on the Lace Sleeve top. The Cloudy Skies sweater is really cute but is a bit big and boxy. It didn't come in xs, so I had to order a small. Shouldn't be a big problem since I like comfy oversize sweaters. The Lace Sleeve top is a sleeper favorite of the tote. VERY nicely made and will be a pretty versatile piece to wear. The Lux Boho dress is gorgeous! I did goof up and order a small instead of xs, so I anyone needs to swap for a small and has an xs let me know. My bonus items were a Puella drop waist 3/4 sleeve dress. Cute, but I don't really see myself wearing this unfortunately, will probably swap. Next was an aztec print sweater. I didn't think I'd be into this til I put it on, and it fits me great! I really love this piece! I also received a V-neck stripe cardigan by POL. Cute, but definitely not my style at all. I tend to go for open cardigans if I wear them at all. Will definitely swap this if anyone is interested. Last I received a long sleeve top with stripes and a pocket that I thought was super cute! However, I tried it on and it's huge and boxy. Will definitely swap this as well. I also got the handmade bracelet, but it's ginormous! Seriously whose wrist is that big? Too bad cause it's rather cute and interesting. I do have to say that I like how Golden Tote sends me some things out of my comfort zone sometimes. It's nice to find items I love that I probably would have never looked twice at on a rack!


 I really like the boho dress; can think of many ways you can style that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also love the lace top, blue skies sweater And the aztec sweaters are still very in and could work great with a longer top showing under plus leggings and skinnys. I will post what I receive today; enjoy yours!


----------



## greer (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok, Let's try this again. Just tried to post a reply. Let me know if you want a close up of anything else.

I ordered a $149 and $49 tote this go around. In the $149 I ordered the blue linen cropped jacket and the lace blouse. Both of these items I LOVE. The lace blouse is simply stunning.

So, looking at my picture, go top L-R. 





1. Sweet Clair cinched waist dress. The fit was odd. The shoulders are huge and the hem is really tight. Do NOT like this one at all. 

2. Collective Concepts Houndstooth dress. I added this on to my $149 tote. It's going back. I had a baby a few months ago and my stomach is not flat yet. It hit my stomach in the worst place. 

3. Under Skins snakeskin blouse. LOVE LOVE LOVE. It's the same blouse as the Paris one, buttons and all. Looks great on to. 

4. Flying Tomato Aztec sweater. It's huge on me but it's chunky so the largeness looks appropriate and I really really like it. It's not something I would pick for myself. One of the reasons I love GT.

5. UnderSkies lace blouse. This made the whole thing worth it. I feel amazing in this blouse. And it will look awesome dressed up or with jeans.

Bottom Row L-R

1. POL stripped cardigan. This is great. super comfy and casual. Love this. 

2. UnerSkies cropped linen jacket. Like this. It's a bit snug when zipped but it'll be great for fall with leggings and a tunic.

3. Sweet Claire hooded crochet sweater. Not too sure about this one. I'll wear it but it's a little weird and I don't like the short sleeves.

4. Puella dress. Total fail. It's completely juvenile looking. The "skirt" on the bottom feels like my grade school uniform. I'll wear it with leggings and hide most of it with a long cardigan.

Overall I'm really pleased with the totes. Some of the items are meh and others I LOVE. So I'll keep it but won't buy this much again from them.

I did change my sizing this time too. Last tote I was a M and some stuff fit others did not. This time, same thing. Some stuff was too small, some too big, some just right (Goldilocks anyone?). Glad I went to L for this though as I like my sweaters and what not to be baggy.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 19, 2013)

What were the items you received in the $49? Or was it all lumped together?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 19, 2013)

Here is my $49 tote; I chose the flannel tomgirl cardigan and my surprise item is the Aztec sweater which I am so excited for; I love it! I also was one of the first ones to order so I got the bracelet but its completely useless as its huge( I am surprised that I got only two items this time; I've always gotten three with the smaller tote still delighted that the second item is my favorite of the surprise items I ve seen so far)


----------



## greer (Sep 19, 2013)

It was



> What were the items you received in the $49? Or was it all lumped together?


 It was all lumped together so I'm not sure.


----------



## greal21 (Sep 19, 2013)

The Aztec sweater is my favorite! Hope you get one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 19, 2013)

I have heard a few people mention that they added on an item, but I didn't see this option! How much is it to add on an item?


----------



## greal21 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh man!!!!!!!  I hope this months stuff fits for you!  I ended up choosing large and am really really hoping that I'm not swimming in the stuff.  I ordered the $149 tote and chose the lace top and the grey moto jacket as my picks.  I am seriously in love with these items so as long as these two fit well I'll be ok.  Can't wait to see pictures of what you get!
 I think you should be ok with going on the larger side of these 2 tops. I myself go between xs and small sizes. I put xs on my profile, but the lace top and grey moto jacket are a brand called under skies which runs on the smaller side. All of the items I've gotten from them I've gotten size small, yet most of the dresses in other brands I get xs. I just ordered a second tote and picked up the moto jacket because of a blog post I saw. Looks way cute! I have the lace top, and it is gorgeous! Hope you like your stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greal21 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I really like the boho dress; can think of many ways you can style that one



also love the lace top, blue skies sweater
And the aztec sweaters are still very in and could work great with a longer top showing under plus leggings and skinnys. I will post what I receive today; enjoy yours!
I LOVE your outfit ideas you always give. Keep em coming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greal21 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here is my $49 tote; I chose the flannel tomgirl cardigan and my surprise item is the Aztec sweater which I am so excited for; I love it! I also was one of the first ones to order so I got the bracelet but its completely useless as its huge(
I am surprised that I got only two items this time; I've always gotten three with the smaller tote still delighted that the second item is my favorite of the surprise items I ve seen so far)
OK, definitely getting the tomgirl cardi when it comes back next month. How does it fit? I'm xs-s but some of the smalls have been fine from GT. I agree with you about the bracelet, it's pretty ridiculous. I would imagine you got 2 items instead of 3 since sweaters are probably more costly then tanks and scarves, though a nice chunky scarf would have been a good addition too.


----------



## greal21 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have heard a few people mention that they added on an item, but I didn't see this option! How much is it to add on an item?
I've always added on after I make my selections for the tote. A screen should pop up with all of the items from the current tote giving you special pricing usually 30 or $40. I've always been charged the $40 extra though which is kind of weird. You can also add other things to your bag from the boutique and check out all at once too. HTH


----------



## Sashatiara (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, definitely getting the tomgirl cardi when it comes back next month. How does it fit? I'm xs-s but some of the smalls have been fine from GT. I agree with you about the bracelet, it's pretty ridiculous. I would imagine you got 2 items instead of 3 since sweaters are probably more costly then tanks and scarves, though a nice chunky scarf would have been a good addition too.

I am getting that cardigan too. I think they said it will be back in November. I am wondering about the fit as well. I am short and an XS but with a bra size 32C/D so I worry about looking too top heavy in my items.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 19, 2013)

> Â I think you should be ok with going on the larger side of these 2 tops. I myself go between xs and small sizes. I put xs on my profile, but the lace top and grey moto jacket are a brand called under skies which runs on the smaller side. All of the items I've gotten from them I've gotten size small, yet most of the dresses in other brands I get xs. I just ordered a second tote and picked up the moto jacket because of a blog post I saw. Looks way cute! I have the lace top, and it is gorgeous! Hope you like your stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That was super helpful, thanks!! I feel a lot better knowing that because like I said before if those two items fit well and everything else didn't... I wouldnt be thrilled but I'd be ok!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 19, 2013)

> I've always added on after I make my selections for the tote. A screen should pop up with all of the items from the current tote giving you special pricing usually 30 or $40. I've always been charged the $40 extra though which is kind of weird. You can also add other things to your bag from the boutique and check out all at once too. HTH


 it does help, thanks! I was rushing when I ordered because it was late and my baby had just woken up so I probably just didnt notice the pop up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 19, 2013)

> OK, definitely getting the tomgirl cardi when it comes back next month. How does it fit? I'm xs-s but some of the smalls have been fine from GT. I agree with you about the bracelet, it's pretty ridiculous. I would imagine you got 2 items instead of 3 since sweaters are probably more costly then tanks and scarves, though a nice chunky scarf would have been a good addition too.


 Cute right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Wearing it with my own clothes I love the cardigan even more I think the fit of small is great. I am a true XS but as you've mentioned in one of your posts some Golden Tote item smalls fit like XS. This is one of those. Also most likely you will wear at least a tank or maybe even a thin long sleeve under the flannel which may make things tighter. For me the fit of this over a short sleeve tee was perfect! Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 19, 2013)

> I LOVE your outfit ideas you always give. Keep em coming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Just saw this made me smile, thx will keep them coming)


----------



## Sashatiara (Sep 20, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Elizabeth &amp; Clarke subscription? They send you 1-3 shirts each season. I am waiting on my Fall shirts to ship.


----------



## broadstpumps (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you swap/sell the pieces you don't like? I'm really interested in that Sweet Chair dress! I got a 149 tote but sent it back because I didn't love a lot of the items but I just ordered a replacement one!


----------



## broadstpumps (Sep 20, 2013)

How does swapping work? I'm new to this board -- do we have a swapping system here??


----------



## Alhanna (Sep 20, 2013)

I ordered the 149 August tote and loved almost everything. It included two maxi dresses! Woo! My daughter was envious and wants s tote now... lol. Maybe for Christmas.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 20, 2013)

> I ordered the 149 August tote and loved almost everything. It included two maxi dresses! Woo! My daughter was envious and wants s tote now... lol. Maybe for Christmas.


 pictures please!


----------



## greal21 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alhanna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered the 149 August tote and loved almost everything. It included two maxi dresses! Woo! My daughter was envious and wants s tote now... lol. Maybe for Christmas.
Would love to see what you got!


----------



## greal21 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Cute right




) Wearing it with my own clothes I love the cardigan even more
I think the fit of small is great. I am a true XS but as you've mentioned in one of your posts some Golden Tote item smalls fit like XS. This is one of those. Also most likely you will wear at least a tank or maybe even a thin long sleeve under the flannel which may make things tighter. For me the fit of this over a short sleeve tee was perfect! Hope this helps




Great! The small should work for me too then. Thanks!


----------



## greal21 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone tried the Elizabeth &amp; Clarke subscription? They send you 1-3 shirts each season. I am waiting on my Fall shirts to ship.
Haven't tried this. GT eats up all my extra funds.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alhanna (Sep 20, 2013)

Requests seen! Let's hope a non-techie (  techy? ) person like myself can post pics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's what I received...

























Please excuse the boxes. We just received our household goods. Also, apologies for the quality. Some of the little details which are great don't show very well. The only item that was too tight ( bust ) was the tunic dress. However, my daughter likes it and due to some weight loss, I can squeeze into it. Someday I'll rock it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sashatiara (Sep 20, 2013)

> Requests seen! Let's hope a non-techie (Â  techy? ) person like myself can post pics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's what I received...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love everything in your tote! I am excited to see what I will receive.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 20, 2013)

> Requests seen! Let's hope a non-techie (Â  techy? ) person like myself can post pics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's what I received...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 love everything!! what were the two items you picked out? also, how long ago did you order your tote? I'm so antsy to gey mine!#


----------



## Alhanna (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


love everything!! what were the two items you picked out? also, how long ago did you order your tote? I'm so antsy to gey mine!#

The top two dresses are what I picked. These were from the August sale. As for the wait, I can relate to being antsy! While I loved my tote, the wait did seem a bit long. At that time, they shipped everyone's at once but now I think they ship weekly or are planning to. Unfortunately, I can't recall how long I waited but I know I started mail box watching like crazy. I also recall that the train carrying my tote was late and that may account for the length of time I waited. In my opinion, however, it was well worth the wait for this tote.

Hope you love yours!


----------



## kdris152 (Sep 21, 2013)

I received my first golden tote last night and for the most part I loved everything. There were a few items that fit a little funny in my opinion but I guess thats the risk of it! Heres what I got:





































Item #1- Puella Dress- Not my favorite, but not bad. Seems like it was designed for a younger girl but I will figure out how to rock it in the fall.

Item #2- My choice: Golden tote jeweled knit sweater. LOVE LOVE LOVE. My favorite item in the tote, super comfortably too!

Item #3- Collective concepts shirt- Very cute and comfortable, I like the print, just not sure if I like it on me.

Item #4- Saint Grace top- Again cute and comfortable but not sure if its my style. (Side note I just realized that i took the pic with it inside out... haha)

Item #5- Ellison sweater top- Super comfortable, love the color, you cant see the detail on the front because the shirt I have underneath is too dark but I do love this one!

Item #6- Linen Moto jacket- This was something I added on to my tote, I really like it, a good transition coat for fall, just hope the fabric isnt as itchy as it is now once I wash it!

Item #7- My Choice- Herringbone shell dress- Love this pick! I wish it was a little more figure hugging (its a little bunchy in the back) but I will totally make it work!

Overall I think it was a success! I might put a few items up for swap but other than that I cant wait for the next tote sale!


----------



## Andi B (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, kdris, I love everything you got in your tote!  I would have loved to have received any of your non-pick items.

I I've only gotten 2 $49 totes thus far, and while I LOVED the items I picked so much that it was worth the $49, the extra items didn't really appeal to me.

I got the Aztec sweater as my extra this month, and it is cute, but it's just not very flattering on me.

I really want to get a $149 tote, maybe next month, but I'm afraid I'll just get more stuff that I won't be crazy about.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 21, 2013)

> I received my first golden tote last night and for the most part I loved everything. There were a few items that fit a little funny in my opinion but I guess thats the risk of it! Heres what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love all your items; you even made the Puella dress work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) love the slouchy boots with it thanks for posting!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 21, 2013)

> I received my first golden tote last night and for the most part I loved everything. There were a few items that fit a little funny in my opinion but I guess thats the risk of it! Heres what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I personally think that everything looks great on you!!!


----------



## kdris152 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 22, 2013)

I got my tote!

It included:

1. Novelty Knit Tank Dress ($88 value)--I chose this, in the navy and red option. I LOVE how it fits. Adorable, and it will be great with navy tights and a cardigan.

2. Herringbone Shell Dress ($88 value)--I also chose this, and it is just as pretty in person. It's kind of form fitting but with some Spanx it will be so pretty!

3. Grey Puella Dress--This was actually way more flattering than I thought it would be, and the fabric is super soft. I love the detail on the collar. Will be great with leggings.

4. Grey and black POL "Going Places" Cardigan ($35)--This fit kind of oddly. Tight in the arms, but loose in the back. Still, it's cute and neutral. I will definitely be able to wear it.

5. Flying Tomato Aztec Sweater ($45-ish value)--I wanted this and I am so glad I got it! Yay! It is so cute and cozy!!

6. Sweet Claire Hoodie--This was my least favorite piece. It's sheer and just plain weird to me. I think it will be okay in the summer to wear over sundresses to the beach and stuff. Basically a layering piece for fairly warm weather.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 22, 2013)

Okay, the $149 totes y'all have gotten look and sound so good this month, that I think I'm going to treat myself to one for my Birthday next month.  That is, as long as there are at least 2 items that I love!

I think with the $149 tote I would have a better chance of getting at least a couple of extra items that I love than what I've been getting in my $49 totes.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 23, 2013)

While doing some Googling this afternoon I found the Jealous Tomato black and white sweater for sale on Sears Canada. Normally 49$ CAN (47$ US), reduced to 34$ CAN (33$ US).

http://www.sears.ca/product/jealous-tomato8482-zig-zag-sweater/619-000965194-JT_JSW1214

Does this strike anyone as odd? I don't think Sears becomes a fashion mecca once you cross the Ambassador Bridge.

I've been trying to find comparable pricing for the current and past totes since paying 149$ for something that can be worth up to 600$ leaves a lot of wiggle room in terms of what you get. I've noticed that several brands have similar items for sale compared to what I've received but those appear to be a bit nicer, fancier, more detailed, etc. I'm starting to suspect the versions that we're getting from GT are similar to what you get at an outlet store. Ones that carry the label but are made to a lower standard.

*edited to change aztec to black and white


----------



## Sashatiara (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While doing some Googling this afternoon I found the Jealous Tomato aztec sweater for sale on Sears Canada. Normally 49$ CAN (47$ US), reduced to 34$ CAN (33$ US).

http://www.sears.ca/product/jealous-tomato8482-zig-zag-sweater/619-000965194-JT_JSW1214

Does this strike anyone as odd? I don't think Sears becomes a fashion mecca once you cross the Ambassador Bridge.

I've been trying to find comparable pricing for the current and past totes since paying 149$ for something that can be worth up to 600$ leaves a lot of wiggle room in terms of what you get. I've noticed that several brands have similar items for sale compared to what I've received but those appear to be a bit nicer, fancier, more detailed, etc. I'm starting to suspect the versions that we're getting from GT are similar to what you get at an outlet store. Ones that carry the label but are made to a lower standard.

I want to buy that Aztec sweater if I don't receive it but the link goes to a zig-zag sweater instead. I have only received one $49 tote so far and I agree that the quality was a little lower than I expected. I still ordered the $149 tote for my birthday and expect it to arrive next week. I think the items being worth a total of $600 is a stretch but I still love the idea of Golden Tote and probably will continue to buy if I think it's worth the price I pay. I just wish the taxes and shipping fees weren't so high.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 23, 2013)

Sorry, I mistakenly described the sweater as aztec instead of zig-zag. The aztec sweater is from Flying Tomato and the zig-zag sweater is from Jealous Tomato. I changed my original post, the Sears Canada link is to the Jealous Tomato sweater I got in my most recent tote.

All these tomato sweaters got mixed up in my head


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 24, 2013)

My first tote will be here tomorrow!!!! Yaaaaaaaay!!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first tote will be here tomorrow!!!! Yaaaaaaaay!!

Nice! Mine is scheduled to arrive on Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to see what we get!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 24, 2013)

> Nice! Mine is scheduled to arrive on Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to see what we get!


 It totally feels like Xmas to me lol!!!


----------



## Andi B (Sep 24, 2013)

So is it terrible that I'm already wondering when the October tote selections will be available?


----------



## Sashatiara (Sep 24, 2013)

> So is it terrible that I'm already wondering when the October tote selections will be available?


 Did you see the previews on Instagram? Can't wait to see what else there is for October.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you see the previews on Instagram? Can't wait to see what else there is for October.
No I didn't!  Do you have to have an account to view them?  I'm totally ignorant when it comes to Instagram! 






Edit- Nevermind, I found their Instagram feed on their Facebook page!  I love all 3 items they've posted thus far!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## looloo62 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you see the previews on Instagram? Can't wait to see what else there is for October.

For those who haven't seen the Instagram photos, here's what was posted today for their October shoot:


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 24, 2013)

I think I need that cozy sweater and bomber jacket! yep, haven't even gotten my first tote and already planning next months tote!


----------



## looloo62 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I need that cozy sweater and bomber jacket! yep, haven't even gotten my first tote and already planning next months tote!

That's exactly what I was thinking too!  And I need the pencil skirt.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 24, 2013)

Bomber jacket and sweater= love


----------



## BexDev (Sep 24, 2013)

Gah!  Every month I say to myself "I'm going to save some cash money and skip golden tote next month" and then they go and release their damn preview pics!  They get me every time! *shakes fist*


----------



## OiiO (Sep 24, 2013)

If I didn't already own a very similar jacket, I'd be all over this one. But that sweater is a must-have, if it's one of the $49 bag selections I'll definitely pick it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 25, 2013)

In love with that quilted printed jacket!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 25, 2013)

> That's exactly what I was thinking too! Â And I need the pencil skirt.


 The pencil skirt is gorgeous! The only thing deterring me from it is that right now I'm a stay at home mom to two little ones and I just don't know when I would get much use out of it. Don't get me wrong, I don't wear sweats and t shirts, I dress cute but chasing kids at the park in a pencil skirt... Probably not ideal lol


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 25, 2013)

UPS can't get here quickly enough, my tote is out for delivery!


----------



## greal21 (Sep 25, 2013)

Love love love the bomber jacket! I hope they post more spoilers. I can't wait for the new sale! Does anyone know when it starts?


----------



## greal21 (Sep 25, 2013)

Got my 2nd tote of the month today (yes I have a problem) and OMG love it!! 





This time I chose the French Terry Jacket and the vintage blazer. Once again I went out of my comfort zone, and I'm SO glad I did! I love both of these pieces well to pieces. I'm not usually into cropped pieces or blazers, but these are both adorable, and the fit on both is spot on.

I also added on the lux boho dress so I could get an xs which actually fit me. I do like the other color a little better, but I LOVE the dress overall.

Bottom row is all of my surprise items: 1st is a saint Grace super soft knit wrap cardigan and it has a hood! SO soft and comfy and perfect for the NW! 2nd is a striped drop sleeve SUPER comfy sweater by Peach. Another I'll get a ton of wear out of. 3rd is a cute oversize tee with a great embroidery detail on it. Didn't love it at first, but once I tried it on I really love it. 4th is the only item I'm not crazy about. It's a cute sweater but not really me, will probably swap it if anyone is interested. 

Now I just saw the knit skirt is back in stock. Thinking of picking up a small tote to snag it. (Must only buy 1 tote next month, must only buy 1 tote next month...)


----------



## OiiO (Sep 25, 2013)

I love that oversized tshirt! If I could pick it for my tote, I totally would  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Sep 25, 2013)

> Got my 2nd tote of the month today (yes I have a problem) and OMG love it!!Â
> 
> This time I chose the French Terry Jacket and the vintage blazer. Once again I went out of my comfort zone, and I'm SO glad I did! I love both of these pieces well to pieces. I'm not usually into cropped pieces or blazers, but these are both adorable, and the fit on both is spot on. I also added on the lux boho dress so I could get an xs which actually fit me. I do like the other color a little better, but I LOVE the dress overall. Bottom row is all of my surprise items: 1st is a saint Grace super soft knit wrap cardigan and it has a hood! SO soft and comfy and perfect for the NW! 2nd is a striped drop sleeve SUPER comfy sweater by Peach. Another I'll get a ton of wear out of. 3rd is a cute oversize tee with a great embroidery detail on it. Didn't love it at first, but once I tried it on I really love it. 4th is the only item I'm not crazy about. It's a cute sweater but not really me, will probably swap it if anyone is interested.Â  Now I just saw the knit skirt is back in stock. Thinking of picking up a small tote to snag it. (Must only buy 1 tote next month, must only buy 1 tote next month...)


 Everything looks great! I lOVE the grey little jacket and your extras look great too No kidding about hoods being useful for NW rains, today is super rainy here again


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 25, 2013)

I loooove Saint Grace. I want that cardigan!


----------



## trin0183 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have had some bad luck with the quality lately.  I got the grey color blocked maxi and it ripped after a few wears.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The puella quality seems good, but not so sure about the random brands.


----------



## kvanhat (Sep 26, 2013)

I LOVE the pencil skirt, but I think I'm going to REALLY try to skip Golden Tote for awhile (it will be very difficult for me). But I am also a bit dissatisfied with the quality of some of the items I have received. I have issues with at least one piece in every tote. And lately I haven't felt the value is really there. I have requested surprise Puella pieces (especially dresses, because I LOVE them so much), but haven't received any in my last 3 totes. We'll see how well I can resist the Oct sale...


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 27, 2013)

I LOVE the cardigan they just posted on Facebook! They posted a picture of it a long time ago when they were shopping at market and I've loved it ever since. I will DEFINITELY be getting a tote now! They go on sale Tuesday!


----------



## looloo62 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I LOVE the cardigan they just posted on Facebook! They posted a picture of it a long time ago when they were shopping at market and I've loved it ever since. I will DEFINITELY be getting a tote now! They go on sale Tuesday!

Me too!!! Love it!!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I LOVE the cardigan they just posted on Facebook! They posted a picture of it a long time ago when they were shopping at market and I've loved it ever since. I will DEFINITELY be getting a tote now! They go on sale Tuesday!

Oh my, I'm so in love with that one, too! I doubt it'll be in the $49 tote, though, and I can't splurge on a $149 just yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greal21 (Sep 27, 2013)

> I LOVE the cardigan they just posted on Facebook! They posted a picture of it a long time ago when they were shopping at market and I've loved it ever since. I will DEFINITELY be getting a tote now! They go on sale Tuesday!


 LOVE tha cardigan and the bomber jacket! I'm so anxious for the sale. Hopefully I can keep it to 1 tote this time. I may just need to add things on. ðŸ˜


----------



## Andi B (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOVE tha cardigan and the bomber jacket! I'm so anxious for the sale. Hopefully I can keep it to 1 tote this time. I may just need to add things on. ðŸ˜


Me too!  I even hinted to my hubby that I wanted to buy more from Golden Tote in October since it's my birthday month....I won't feel as bad about getting more than one tote if he's paying for one of them, LOL.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 28, 2013)

> Me too!Â  I even hinted to my hubby that I wanted to buy more from Golden Tote in October since it's my birthday month....I won't feel as bad about getting more than one tote if he's paying for one of them, LOL.


 October is my birthday month and I'm working this angle too lol


----------



## greer (Sep 28, 2013)

Ugh. I am thinking of defriending them on Facebook cuz I just cannot afford a tote this month but I NEED that cardigan and bomber jacket!


----------



## greer (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone order yet? I ordered the bomber jacket and cardigan and added on the lace dress. CANNOT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 1, 2013)

I ordered the cardigan and the chunky sweater in ivory.  Was the vegan moto jacket the same as the bomber jacket that they previewed?  If so, I didn't like it as much when I saw it in the shop...still cute, but not what I was expecting.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 1, 2013)

How did the plaid cardigan fit, those of you who ordered it last month?


----------



## Andi B (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did the plaid cardigan fit, those of you who ordered it last month? 
Since it's an open cardigan, the body of it was fine, but I found the sleeves fit a little tight.  I ordered a medium, and I probably could have gotten by with a small had it not been for the sleeves.  I know my biceps are no bigger than 11" if that helps.  It did make my arms look super skinny though!


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 1, 2013)

I love the bomber jacket, this may cause me to pull the trigger.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 1, 2013)

I ordered the cardigan and the leopard military jacket. I JUST bought an adorable military jacket last week, but I couldn't resist!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 1, 2013)

I am trying to decide between the cardigan, bomber jacket, leopard jacket and lace dress LOL


----------



## Stemarber (Oct 1, 2013)

I want to buy, but can't log onto my account! This happens every time and I'm tired of creating new accounts out of fear that my item will be sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sashatiara (Oct 1, 2013)

I just ordered the cardigan in the $49 tote. I am still waiting for my Sept tote to ship also.


----------



## Sashatiara (Oct 1, 2013)

> I want to buy, but can't log onto my account!Â This happens every time and I'm tired of creating new accounts out of fear that my item will be sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Have you tried contacting them? I was having trouble adding to cart but Sarah got back to me quickly through FB and email and helped until the issue was resolved.


----------



## Stemarber (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Have you tried contacting them? I was having trouble adding to cart but Sarah got back to me quickly through FB and email and helped until the issue was resolved.

Yes, I got in touch and was able to order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ended getting the quilted jacket and the tile wrap sweater. Yay!


----------



## messylaughter (Oct 1, 2013)

and I got suckered in again, after not ordering for a few months as I haven't really been in LOVE with anything, this months offerings were to good to pass up!  I got the tile wrap sweater  and the shadow stripe sweater knit dress PERFECT for leggings and boots, my staple in fall winter!! anyone know how the new shipping works?  they ship at the end of every week?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 1, 2013)

Well, the cardigan I wanted is not in the $49 tote, so I guess I'm sitting out this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm looking forward to drooling over your awesome hauls!


----------



## greal21 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, I got in touch and was able to order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ended getting the quilted jacket and the tile wrap sweater. Yay!



For what it's worth, I always have to switch browsers to order. I can't log in with firefox, but it works fine with Safari. Something to keep in mind in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greal21 (Oct 1, 2013)

So....I couldn't decide on only 2 items, and I went a tad crazy. I chose the bomber jacket, tile cardigan, pointelle sweater dress, stripe sweater dress, lace dress, tomgirl cardi and the applique print lace dress. I added everything on to the original tote and the cost was actually about the same of ordering another large tote, so I didn't feel so bad. This way I get everything I wanted. This is the only clothing sub I'm a part of hence why I tend to go so crazy over their cute offerings. Plus, now that I'm in my 30's my wardrobe needs a serious facelift, lol! CAN'T WAIT for everything to get here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 1, 2013)

> So....I couldn't decide on only 2 items, and I went a tad crazy. I chose the bomber jacket, tile cardigan, pointelle sweater dress, stripe sweater dress, lace dress, tomgirl cardi and the applique print lace dress. I added everything on to the original tote and the cost was actually about the same of ordering another large tote, so I didn't feel so bad. This way I get everything I wanted. This is the only clothing sub I'm a part of hence why I tend to go so crazy over their cute offerings. Plus, now that I'm in my 30's my wardrobe needs a serious facelift, lol! CAN'T WAIT for everything to get here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow this sounds amazing! You got all the items I LOVE; can't wait to see your tote!


----------



## greal21 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow this sounds amazing! You got all the items I LOVE; can't wait to see your tote!
I LOVED all the dresses and couldn't decide on just one. Plus the sweater dresses will be perfect since winter seems to be creeping up very quickly out here, lol! ALso as soon as I saw the bomber jacket had a hood, I was SOLD!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 1, 2013)

> I LOVED all the dresses and couldn't decide on just one. Plus the sweater dresses will be perfect since winter seems to be creeping up very quickly out here, lol! ALso as soon as I saw the bomber jacket had a hood, I was SOLD!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah this year it got cold quickly here; I dream of wearing the bomber jacket with hood with all kinds of bottoms ( skirt, skinnies, leggings) and my short low heel boots and with hood tucked in for over dresses for date nights and girl night outs


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 1, 2013)

Ohhhh no just went to purchase finally deciding on the bomber and the tile cardigan and both totes show out of stock( that was fastttttt!


----------



## greal21 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ohhhh no just went to purchase finally deciding on the bomber and the tile cardigan and both totes show out of stock( that was fastttttt!
Oh no! Looking at the individual items, they're still available. Hmm, surely they'll add more of the totes since it's the first day of the sale. That was crazy fast! I ordered last night at midnight cause I didn't want to miss the tomgirl cardi again.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 1, 2013)

> Oh no! Looking at the individual items, they're still available. Hmm, surely they'll add more of the totes since it's the first day of the sale. That was crazy fast! I ordered last night at midnight cause I didn't want to miss the tomgirl cardi again.


 The totes went back on sale again in ten minutes and after refreshing their tote page obsessively during that time LOL I was able to order the big tote with the bomber and the tile cardigan)) yayyyy can't wait to see everything! Hope this month they have great extras; I would love to receive one of the sweater dresses and I made a note of it on my order page, we'll see, fingers crossed Now that I think of it sweater dress, bomber jacket with the hood out, messed up side braid and worn out look short boots would be so cool outfit wheels have started turning hehehe


----------



## greer (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So....I couldn't decide on only 2 items, and I went a tad crazy. I chose the bomber jacket, tile cardigan, pointelle sweater dress, stripe sweater dress, lace dress, tomgirl cardi and the applique print lace dress. I added everything on to the original tote and the cost was actually about the same of ordering another large tote, so I didn't feel so bad. This way I get everything I wanted. This is the only clothing sub I'm a part of hence why I tend to go so crazy over their cute offerings. Plus, now that I'm in my 30's my wardrobe needs a serious facelift, lol! CAN'T WAIT for everything to get here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, that's what I wanted to do but couldn't pull the trigger. Only added on the lace dress. Will love to hear how the other two dress fit/look as I am thinking I'll make another tote out of it in a few weeks. 

Oh, and I too get up at midnight (3 a.m. my time) to make sure I get my tote!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yea, the whole being in our 30s thing ... well, the mall isn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 1, 2013)

Yay! Got the tile sweater and the pointelle sweater dress, which is part cashmere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really excited for this month!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since it's an open cardigan, the body of it was fine, but I found the sleeves fit a little tight.  I ordered a medium, and I probably could have gotten by with a small had it not been for the sleeves.  I know my biceps are no bigger than 11" if that helps.  It did make my arms look super skinny though!






Thanks! I almost went for it, but went for the print sweater instead. (Your post made me measure my biceps using an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet of paper to try and figure it out!)


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 1, 2013)

Seeing all ya'lls posts make me wish my employer would do direct deposit and not paper checks! I would have ordered by now! Oh well! Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 1, 2013)

> Thanks! I almost went for it, but went for the print sweater instead. (Your post made me measure my biceps using an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet of paper to try and figure it out!)


 Ha! I always try to measure stuff with paper too! I really need to get a measuring tape for my purse!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 1, 2013)

My birthday is October 9th and my dad just called and asked what I wanted for my birthday.... golden tote dad duuh! I'm just waiting for him to call me back with a credit card so I can place my order but everything is in my cart ready to go! I got the large tote and picked the jacket, and lace dress. I then added on the baseball sweater, Tom girl flannel thing, and the black dress with cashmere in it which I'm sure will be super soft! Yaaaaay for birthdays lol. Last month was my first tote and I'm now obsessed with Golden tote lol


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 1, 2013)

When you add on items after you've selected the 2 for the 149 tote, you aren't taking away from any of the 6-7 items they promise right?

So if I ordered the $149 + added 2 items I would get up to 9 items?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 1, 2013)

> When you add on items after you've selected the 2 for the 149 tote, you aren't taking away from any of the 6-7 items they promise right? So if I ordered the $149 + added 2 items I would get up to 9 items?Â


 Correct! It will say the price per add on... All add ons were $40 except the pencil skirt was $30


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 1, 2013)

> Correct! It will say the price per add on... All add ons were $40 except the pencil skirt was $30


 Thank you!!


----------



## looloo62 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So....I couldn't decide on only 2 items, and I went a tad crazy. I chose the bomber jacket, tile cardigan, pointelle sweater dress, stripe sweater dress, lace dress, tomgirl cardi and the applique print lace dress. I added everything on to the original tote and the cost was actually about the same of ordering another large tote, so I didn't feel so bad. This way I get everything I wanted. This is the only clothing sub I'm a part of hence why I tend to go so crazy over their cute offerings. Plus, now that I'm in my 30's my wardrobe needs a serious facelift, lol! CAN'T WAIT for everything to get here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh man!  Can't wait to see your bag!  I would have done the same thing if I didn't spoil myself with a bunch of other things this month.  I got the jacket and the tile cardigan.  Maybe after I see all of your stuff I will grab another bag at the end of the month.  Oh golden tote, I am so obsessed!


----------



## Sashatiara (Oct 2, 2013)

Here are my surprise items. The dress in the back is the Puella drop waist dress. Three of my items were too big but I love the terry moto jacket and like the rest enough that I will probably keep it.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 2, 2013)

> Here are my surprise items. The dress in the back is the Puella drop waist dress. Three of my items were too big but I love the terry moto jacket and like the rest enough that I will probably keep it.


 The red sweater in your picture was also one of my surprise items and was the only piece that I didn't like. Mine came in blue though.. Gonna put in on the trade board but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## roskandy (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! I think Golden Tote is currently my fav subscription service. Can't wait until the Oct one ships. This will be my third  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I ended up picking the black pointelle knit dress and the tile wrap sweater. Hopefully they're as awesome as my picks from the last round!

Is it usually monthly? I thought they were less frequent before.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 4, 2013)

Has anyone ever had to deal with Golden Tote customer service before? I still haven't received my September tote and I emailed them about it on Monday but didn't get any response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The tracking number hasn't moved in days!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 4, 2013)

I've dealt with their CS. They are more responsive on Facebook than elsewhere.


----------



## binzer3 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here are my surprise items. The dress in the back is the Puella drop waist dress. Three of my items were too big but I love the terry moto jacket and like the rest enough that I will probably keep it.
Looks great! Can't wait for the October one to come...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 8, 2013)

September was my first tote and it came quickly, I ordered it on a Tuesday and it was here the following Wednesday, so a total of eight days. But I ordered it at the end of the sale when they were probably less busy ad not at the beginning off when the sale opened like I did this month. How long does it normally take to ship out? I'm so excited for this tote!!!


----------



## greer (Oct 8, 2013)

> September was my first tote and it came quickly, I ordered it on a Tuesday and it was here the following Wednesday, so a total of eight days. But I ordered it at the end of the sale when they were probably less busy ad not at the beginning off when the sale opened like I did this month. How long does it normally take to ship out? I'm so excited for this tote!!!


 If you order at the beginning of the sale they don't ship those orders until the following week. So last week's sale should be shipping by the end of this week. Then, depending on where you live it can take awhile. Looks like you live in CA so I'd imagine you'd get yours relatively quickly. I live in the Midwest and when my totes ship on a Friday I usually don't get it until the following Thursday (so almost 3 weeks from when I bought it ... But it's worth it!). Hope this helps!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 8, 2013)

> If you order at the beginning of the sale they don't ship those orders until the following week. So last week's sale should be shipping by the end of this week. Then, depending on where you live it can take awhile. Looks like you live in CA so I'd imagine you'd get yours relatively quickly. I live in the Midwest and when my totes ship on a Friday I usually don't get it until the following Thursday (so almost 3 weeks from when I bought it ... But it's worth it!). Hope this helps!


 thanks so much!! tomorrow is my bday and I was hoping to get it tomorrow which won't happen lol but I'm just so excited!!


----------



## nellswell (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm SO tempted to try one of these but am not sure whether to do it now or wait until November. Size-wise, I'm always medium OR large and would prefer to go with large to be "safe", but with many of the pieces they have left it looks like larges are all sold out. So I might have to wait... but it's tempting!

Kind of a dumb question, but are their surprise items often "dry clean only"? I tend to avoid "dry clean only" if at all possible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ugh, I hate waiting for this to ship. I'm already over it. I saw this thread had a new comment and was like "Oooh I wonder when the next Golden Tote will be?" then I clicked on it and remembered I'd already ordered.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 10, 2013)

Enough wait already; getting itchy to see that shipping notice for my Golden tote LOL, I think today and tomorrow are possibly their shipping times for the first batch of totes Let the fun begin!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 10, 2013)

> Enough wait already; getting itchy to see that shipping notice for my Golden tote LOL, I think today and tomorrow are possibly their shipping times for the first batch of totes Let the fun begin!


 I've been obsessively logging into my account to see if my tote shipped lol


----------



## Sashatiara (Oct 10, 2013)

Has anyone done a return? How long did it take?


----------



## MKSB (Oct 10, 2013)

I have done a return. It took them about a week and change to actually get it because I guess they have 2 locations where people ship. Then it only took a few days to credit back the money. All told I think it was about 2 weeks. You can email them and ask them about the status, they'll usually get back to you pretty quickly. I wasn't happy with my tote but I think they have good customer service and I may continue to order single items from them in the future.


----------



## greer (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm getting a bit annoyed. There have been no updates. Anyone seen if there tote has shipped yet?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 11, 2013)

> I'm getting a bit annoyed. There have been no updates. Anyone seen if there tote has shipped yet?


 I'm irritated too! According to the faqs our totes should have shipped today at the latest


----------



## annifer (Oct 11, 2013)

This is very annoying.  Mine hasn't shipped either.


----------



## Sashatiara (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have done a return. It took them about a week and change to actually get it because I guess they have 2 locations where people ship. Then it only took a few days to credit back the money. All told I think it was about 2 weeks. You can email them and ask them about the status, they'll usually get back to you pretty quickly. I wasn't happy with my tote but I think they have good customer service and I may continue to order single items from them in the future.

Thanks! I hope my return goes smoothly. I chatted with someone on FB and she said I could return the tote without the one item that fit me since it was out of stock in the boutique and I will get a refund minus the boutique price of the item.


----------



## Stemarber (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm irritated too! According to the faqs our totes should have shipped today at the latest
Same. And they haven't replied to any of my messages. CS leaves a lot to be desired...


----------



## Sashatiara (Oct 11, 2013)

I went to the website and on the Tomgirl Flannel Cardigan page it says "IF YOU ORDER THIS, IT WON'T SHIP UNTIL OCT 15TH". I didn't notice it when I ordered but it could be the reason for the delay of our totes.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 11, 2013)

Sometimes they ship everything out first and update the pages later iirc. I guess one of the plus/minus things about GT is that it's a small company so it's personalized but that also seems to mean CS delays sometimes. But I absolutely love that it's the designers from puella who run it and they design their own stuff for the totes. Those tend to be my favorite pieces overall. So I don't mind a little delay if it means a more custom tote.


----------



## annifer (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to the website and on the Tomgirl Flannel Cardigan page it says "IF YOU ORDER THIS, IT WON'T SHIP UNTIL OCT 15TH". I didn't notice it when I ordered but it could be the reason for the delay of our totes.
I also ordered that cardigan and didn't see that, but I did order it on the 1st.  Good to know, thanks.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 11, 2013)

Just got an email telling me I could request something from the boutique as one of my extra items. There's really not much left though. Even though it's out of stock I requested the Tom girl cardigan. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Cartessia (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got an email telling me I could request something from the boutique as one of my extra items. There's really not much left though. Even though it's out of stock I requested the Tom girl cardigan. We'll see what happens.

I just got one too! Hopefully this means they're close to shipping the first batch.


----------



## greal21 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got an email telling me I could request something from the boutique as one of my extra items. There's really not much left though. Even though it's out of stock I requested the Tom girl cardigan. We'll see what happens.
Ooh, jealous that they asked you that. Was there an item you originally ordered that they didn't have? I'm kind of regretting not getting the cute cheetah jacket. :/ They emailed me about the lace sheath dress because it wasn't up to par with the sample they originally received.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 11, 2013)

I just got the email--they must still be sending them! I sent one item as priority (varsity sweater jacket) and then a couple of backups if they are out of my selection by the time they pack my box. So excited for this little treat!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 11, 2013)

> Ooh, jealous that they asked you that. Was there an item you originally ordered that they didn't have? I'm kind of regretting not getting the cute cheetah jacket. :/ They emailed me about the lace sheath dress because it wasn't up to par with the sample they originally received.


 Nope, I originally ordered the Pink black and yellow cardigan and the cheetah print jacket which are both still in stock!


----------



## greer (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, jealous that they asked you that. Was there an item you originally ordered that they didn't have? I'm kind of regretting not getting the cute cheetah jacket. :/ They emailed me about the lace sheath dress because it wasn't up to par with the sample they originally received.
It looks like it's just for those who ordered a $149 tote.

I ordered the lace sheeth dress as an add-on and had to pick something else. Gave them a choice of the striped sweater dress or the pointelle dress. Told them they could just chose the other one for my "picked" surprise item.

Really wishing my tote would have shipped today. 

If it doesn't ship until Monday or Tuesday I definitely won't get it until the following week.


----------



## greal21 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like it's just for those who ordered a $149 tote.

I ordered the lace sheeth dress as an add-on and had to pick something else. Gave them a choice of the striped sweater dress or the pointelle dress. Told them they could just chose the other one for my "picked" surprise item.

Really wishing my tote would have shipped today. 

If it doesn't ship until Monday or Tuesday I definitely won't get it until the following week.
Yeah, I ordered the $149 tote and a $49 tote added a ton of extras, lol! I went a bit nuts. I finally got the forwarded email asking me to select an item. I chose the leopard military jacket, but it's showing out of stock in small.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope I get it. Kind of bummed I didn't get the email right away , so I may have missed out on the coat I really wanted. Also, I'm going to be bummed if mine doesn't ship today. I ordered Sept 30th at midnight, so surely it was one of the firsts...


----------



## greer (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I ordered the $149 tote and a $49 tote added a ton of extras, lol! I went a bit nuts. I finally got the forwarded email asking me to select an item. I chose the leopard military jacket, but it's showing out of stock in small.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope I get it. Kind of bummed I didn't get the email right away , so I may have missed out on the coat I really wanted. Also, I'm going to be bummed if mine doesn't ship today. I ordered Sept 30th at midnight, so surely it was one of the firsts...
Yea, I usually order right at midnight their time (3 a.m. my time) and my tote always seems to go out on the last shipment.


----------



## natashaia (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Ladies! 

I am new, and I've been reading about all the subscriptions. I am really interested in Golden Tote! It looks like most things are sold out right now, do you know when the november sale opens?


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Ladies! 

I am new, and I've been reading about all the subscriptions. I am really interested in Golden Tote! It looks like most things are sold out right now, do you know when the november sale opens? 
I believe it starts the first weekday of November...but could change.


----------



## natashaia (Oct 13, 2013)

> I believe it starts the first weekday of November...but could change.


 Thank you! All the stuff looks cute, but Q lot of the sizes are gone!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 14, 2013)

Haven't received a shipping notice yet but my account says the order is complete and I have a tracking number!!!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 14, 2013)

> Haven't received a shipping notice yet but my account says the order is complete and I have a tracking number!!!


 Same here; hope the package gets picked up soon


----------



## danator (Oct 14, 2013)

uhhh it gave me a tracking number and when i clicked it, it said that my package was delivered yesterday and that it weighed 200lbs. Hoping those are placeholders since my package certainly was not delivered! aw man now i'm stressed...

EDIT - was looking at the tracking on the golden tote website. When i actually went to UPS it said the package was shipped, not delivered yesterday, and weighed 2lbs. phew. now i can start obsessing over when it will arrive...


----------



## Andi B (Oct 14, 2013)

> uhhh it gave me a tracking number and when i clicked it, it said that my package was delivered yesterday and that it weighed 200lbs. Hoping those are placeholders since my package certainly was not delivered! aw man now i'm stressed...


 Don't worry...UPS and USPS recycle tracking numbers all the time and it may take a day or two to update with the correct info!


----------



## sj52000 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *danator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  uhhh it gave me a tracking number and when i clicked it, it said that my package was delivered yesterday and that it weighed 200lbs. Hoping those are placeholders since my package certainly was not delivered! aw man now i'm stressed...
I think it means delivered to the shipper. Mine said the same thing, but when I dug further, I realized it was initiated at the shipper on that date, not "delivered" to me. The weight is probably a fake placeholder, too, since the shipper has to fill that info in once it actually gets it. (That's my guess, at least).


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 15, 2013)

Completed order not picked up yet, happens every month but this month I am more impatient LOL I really want to see someone receiving their October tote!


----------



## Cartessia (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Completed order not picked up yet, happens every month but this month I am more impatient LOL I really want to see someone receiving their October tote!

Same here! I want to see what other people get just as much as what I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Mine was marked completed, but the tracking number still says "waiting for UPS")


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Completed order not picked up yet, happens every month but this month I am more impatient LOL I really want to see someone receiving their October tote!
Me too! I want spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## messylaughter (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to the website and on the Tomgirl Flannel Cardigan page it says "IF YOU ORDER THIS, IT WON'T SHIP UNTIL OCT 15TH". I didn't notice it when I ordered but it could be the reason for the delay of our totes.
OMG, I didn't see this, but I put it as my wish for my extra Item so it would be awesome if I ended up with it!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 15, 2013)

Pretty please can someone... anyone... get their tote already lol!!!


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 15, 2013)

Mine was picked up today and will be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## looloo62 (Oct 15, 2013)

Will be getting mines on Thursday!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 16, 2013)

for three days my tracking number hasnt changed from shipping label created.. come on start moving! can't wait to see what you girls get!


----------



## Sashatiara (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

for three days my tracking number hasnt changed from shipping label created.. come on start moving! can't wait to see what you girls get!

Mine hasn't been picked up yet either


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Mine is still sitting too. I don't even want it at this point. I wish they'd just refund me and I'll go buy the cardigan at the local boutique here that's selling it for $60.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 16, 2013)

> Mine was picked up today and will be delivered tomorrow!


 Please pics


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* 



Mine was picked up today and will be delivered tomorrow!

  Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Please pics

Will do. I love when others do so I have to keep up on my end as well.


----------



## Cartessia (Oct 16, 2013)

Scheduled for delivery on Monday, yay! I'm so impatient! I've never wanted a weekend to go by so quickly!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 16, 2013)

I was *this close* to ordering the $149 tote and went I went to pull the trigger, the items I most wanted were out of my size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm hoping for some fabulous finds in November, and I am definitely not going to hesitate. 

Have y'all experienced any issues with sizing? I am a little *ahem* bustier so sizing on top is always a pain.


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 16, 2013)

My package:



Spoiler







Sorry for the bad light, my apartment is like a dungeon. 

From left to right:

Tile Wrap Sweater (http://www.goldentote.com/shop-the-boutique/tile-wrap-sweater.html)

T-Shirt with odd odd dimensions

Blouse with small squares

Cheetah Twill Military Jacket (http://www.goldentote.com/shop-the-boutique/cheetah-twill-military-jacket.html)

Puella Swing Dress (http://www.goldentote.com/shop-the-boutique/swing-dress.html)

Boho Lux Dress (http://www.goldentote.com/shop-the-boutique/boho-lux-dress-631.html)


----------



## Andi B (Oct 16, 2013)

@jenniferrose Nice tote!  What items did you choose? I think I would be happy if I got the items that I'm guessing are your extras...except maybe the one with odd dimensions, lol! Thanks for sharing!  Mine is still showing as label created...no movement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @jenniferrose Nice tote!  What items did you choose? I think I would be happy if I got the items that I'm guessing are your extras...except maybe the one with odd dimensions, lol! Thanks for sharing!  Mine is still showing as label created...no movement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
@Andi B This is my first tote and I was actually really impressed with the quality of these items. But unfortunately I do think I am returning because ordering things online is just really hard with fit!

I picked the tile wrap sweater and cheetah jacket. Love the jacket but the sweater was just too much material for me. It doesn't hang as nicely on me as the model (go figure huh) and I look very wide. The odd shirt seems very comfortable but it really just is a bonus t-shirt I don't need. The puella dress is the only item that looks absolutely terrible on me. The blouse I love but it is a bit long and unfortunately does not fit over my wide hips. And I adore the boho lux dress. That is the one item I am debating buying from the boutique. Or maybe off of someone else who gets it and doesn't like it? Hint hint... 
It was great to try this service out.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 16, 2013)

How does the tile sweater fit? I'm excited for mine to arrive--it looks nice!

Hope mine comes soon! I am excited about the black pointelle dress!

Edit: Thank you for explaining--what size did you get with the sweater?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 16, 2013)

Omg I am absolutely in love with your tote!!!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 16, 2013)

@jenniferrose I'm so sorry that your first tote didn't turn out better for you, but it sounds like you're still glad you tried it! 

I'm glad you were pleased with the quality though.  I've been happy thus far, but I wasn't sure what to expect from the larger tote.  It's just too hard to judge the quality from the pictures I've seen in this thread!


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 16, 2013)

@Andi B I think next time I will try the smaller tote. For me, spending $175 on clothes, I really need to love one or more two than I do. Darn tax always adds on so much. 

@heartsandwhimsy Then fingers crossed you get the same tote items!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Andi B This is my first tote and I was actually really impressed with the quality of these items. But unfortunately I do think I am returning because ordering things online is just really hard with fit!
this is my only hesitation with the service. Especially because each item could be from a different manufacturer and therefor totally different sizing! I usually go with large just to be on the same side when I order online, haha!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 16, 2013)

> My package:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The tote looks really nice; too bad the fit is not that great this time( I have the Puella dress from a previous tote and if worn as is looks pretty bad but combined with a belt the dress is transformed) maybe next time will be better in terms of fit, thanks so much for posting


----------



## looloo62 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My package:



Spoiler







Sorry for the bad light, my apartment is like a dungeon. 

From left to right:

Tile Wrap Sweater (http://www.goldentote.com/shop-the-boutique/tile-wrap-sweater.html)

T-Shirt with odd odd dimensions

Blouse with small squares

Cheetah Twill Military Jacket (http://www.goldentote.com/shop-the-boutique/cheetah-twill-military-jacket.html)

Puella Swing Dress (http://www.goldentote.com/shop-the-boutique/swing-dress.html)

Boho Lux Dress (http://www.goldentote.com/shop-the-boutique/boho-lux-dress-631.html)


 Love your tote!  I'm so excited that they gave you 2 other things from their boutique.  Makes me hopeful that my tote's extras will be from the boutique.  Too bad you're returning yours, but glad you liked the quality.


----------



## looloo62 (Oct 16, 2013)

Re: Gone.  It has been given away.

By the way, if anyone wants to try stitch fix, I have a $20 off coupon from popsugar must have box (I believe it pays for the styling fee and you get $20 off your purchase).

I spent way too much this month and probably won't use this anytime soon.  If you're interested, first person to message me, it's yours.


----------



## beautyhustler (Oct 16, 2013)

Did anyone choose the motorcycle jacket? I'm curious about its fit...


----------



## Sashatiara (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautyhustler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone choose the motorcycle jacket? I'm curious about its fit...

I have the Terry Moto Jacket. I love it! I am 5 ft with a bra size 32C and the small fits me perfectly. It doesn't look cropped on me and the sleeves are the perfect length for me.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 16, 2013)

I also have the grey moto terry jacket. I'm 5'7 with a bra size of 36D it is cropped on me but feels a bit looser than I would like it to be. I ordered a large for reference and wish I had ordered a medium. h Hope that helps!


----------



## Sashatiara (Oct 17, 2013)

Did anyone else's tote not get shipped? They said on the FB page that all totes would ship yesterday.


----------



## danator (Oct 17, 2013)

Mine appears to still have not shipped - shipping label is printed but no update beyond that since Sunday


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 17, 2013)

> Mine appears to still have not shipped - shipping label is printed but no update beyond that since Sunday


 I'm in the same boat


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 17, 2013)

Have you all tried putting your tracking#'s on the UPS tracking page? When I tracked from my Golden tote account it still shows only billing info received; then I tried the tracking number on UPS site and mine shows shipped and due to arrive Friday I also never received a shipping confirmation email. Hope this helps!


----------



## looloo62 (Oct 17, 2013)

> Have you all tried putting your tracking#'s on the UPS tracking page? When I tracked from my Golden tote account it still shows only billing info received; then I tried the tracking number on UPS site and mine shows shipped and due to arrive Friday I also never received a shipping confirmation email. Hope this helps!


 That's what I did too. That's how I knew it was coming today. The UPS tracker is more up to date. I also never got an email, but I checked my account for the tracking number instead.


----------



## danator (Oct 17, 2013)

Yup, even in UPS it's not moving. According to their facebook page they got in the flannel cardigans last night and are packing up orders that contain those right now.


----------



## annifer (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have you all tried putting your tracking#'s on the UPS tracking page? When I tracked from my Golden tote account it still shows only billing info received; then I tried the tracking number on UPS site and mine shows shipped and due to arrive Friday I also never received a shipping confirmation email. Hope this helps!
I've been doing that and it still says it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Sashatiara (Oct 17, 2013)

I just read on FB that totes with the Flannel Cardigan have not shipped yet because the cardigans were received late.


----------



## annifer (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just read on FB that totes with the Flannel Cardigan have not shipped yet because the cardigans were received late.
Well that's why mine hasn't shipped then because I ordered the cardigan.  I almost don't want it anymore because it's taking forever lol.


----------



## greal21 (Oct 17, 2013)

Still no movement! AHHHH! It must have to do with the cardigan, but I want my tote! I'm not good with being patient, lol!


----------



## greal21 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautyhustler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone choose the motorcycle jacket? I'm curious about its fit...
I've got the Terry moto jacket and love it! I'm 5'6" and it's a longer cropped style but looks super cute with a long top, leggings and boots! I got a small and it's great even a tad loose to layer with and I'm a 32B for reference. I also ordered the vegan bomber jacket if that's the one you mean, but have yet to receive it to comment on fit.


----------



## greer (Oct 17, 2013)

How about some more spoilers? My tote won't arrive until Tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greal21 (Oct 17, 2013)

> How about some more spoilers? My tote won't arrive until Tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Finally got shipping on mine and it won't arrive til Tuesday either!! Ahhhh the waiting is going to kill me. Hopefully we'll see more spoilers soon!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 17, 2013)

I should be getting mine tomorrow and of course will post some spoilers)


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 17, 2013)

Mi e will be here Monday!!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Tuesday here as well. Although that does give me hope. I asked for the flannel cardigan as an extra and mine was shipped with those, so fingers crossed!


----------



## looloo62 (Oct 18, 2013)

My bag finally came!  I actually love every piece!  I apologize for the horrible pictures, but I was so excited and wanted to share ASAP!  Enjoy! 



Spoiler



The tile sweater was one of my picks.  Perfect for fall.



 

The motorcycle jacket was my other pick.  It's soft and fitted but there's still a little room to layer, I love it!  For reference, I got a S and i'm 5'5'' and 124 lb.   







Puella Striped Shirt





Puella Striped Dress





Ellison Apparel Top.  





Puella Swing Dress in Black (http://www.goldentote.com/shop-the-boutique/swing-dress.html)


----------



## Andi B (Oct 18, 2013)

@looloo62 I am in love with your tote!  Thanks so much for sharing!  I'm getting the first sweater too, and it looks beautiful in your picture.  I would be overjoyed to get each and every one of the extra items you received!  I mentioned that I love the Puella and Ellison items that I've received or seen others post, so maybe I'll get lucky.  I really love the Ellison item you got.  Fingers crossed!!!  Is it Tuesday yet, LOL!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 18, 2013)

> My bag finally came! Â I actually love every piece! Â I apologize for the horrible pictures, but I was so excited and wanted to share ASAP! Â Enjoy!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



another amazing tote! I really hope mine is as great as the two I have seen pictures of!


----------



## greer (Oct 18, 2013)

> My bag finally came! Â I actually love every piece! Â I apologize for the horrible pictures, but I was so excited and wanted to share ASAP! Â Enjoy!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yay! Thank you so much for the spoilers!!! Did you get an email telling you you could pick something from the boutique as a surprise item? If so, did you get that item? Wondering as I too picked the wrap sweater and bomber jacket. I added on the lace sheath dress but had to change it to the pointelle dress and then when I got the ads on email I chose the block sweater dress. So, hoping I maybe don't get 4 dresses total! Oh I cannot wait!


----------



## looloo62 (Oct 18, 2013)

@greer I did get the email but not until later in the day and only because I emailed them about it. I gave them 3 choices in order of preference and they gave me my third choice, the Puebla swing dress. I know the first two items I asked for are still available but I didn't get them. So not sure if I got that dress by chance or what. Hopefully you get everything you want. Can't wait to see your bag.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *looloo62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My bag finally came!  I actually love every piece!  I apologize for the horrible pictures, but I was so excited and wanted to share ASAP!  Enjoy! 



Spoiler



The tile sweater was one of my picks.  Perfect for fall.



 

The motorcycle jacket was my other pick.  It's soft and fitted but there's still a little room to layer, I love it!  For reference, I got a S and i'm 5'5'' and 124 lb.   






Puella Striped Shirt





Puella Striped Dress





Ellison Apparel Top.  





Puella Swing Dress in Black (http://www.goldentote.com/shop-the-boutique/swing-dress.html)






 I love everything in this tote! Hope I am as lucky as you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok, so I ordered my second totes (last month was first month). I ordered both the $149 and $49 tote.

Yesterday afternoon I finally received a shipping notice for the $49 tote (yes--it was a flannel cardigan one).

But when I came home yesterday, I already had a package, with no tracking info received. I think this was the $149...now I feel bad that I don't know! I had a crappy day and decided to treat myself by opening it up today. Whoops.

So maybe some of you will get lucky today or this weekend...


----------



## greal21 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SkeletonOfTrust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so I ordered my second totes (last month was first month). I ordered both the $149 and $49 tote.

Yesterday afternoon I finally received a shipping notice for the $49 tote (yes--it was a flannel cardigan one).

But when I came home yesterday, I already had a package, with no tracking info received. I think this was the $149...now I feel bad that I don't know! I had a crappy day and decided to treat myself by opening it up today. Whoops.

So maybe some of you will get lucky today or this weekend...
PIctures please! The totes look fabulous so far!


----------



## greal21 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *looloo62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My bag finally came!  I actually love every piece!  I apologize for the horrible pictures, but I was so excited and wanted to share ASAP!  Enjoy! 



Spoiler



The tile sweater was one of my picks.  Perfect for fall.



 

The motorcycle jacket was my other pick.  It's soft and fitted but there's still a little room to layer, I love it!  For reference, I got a S and i'm 5'5'' and 124 lb.   






Puella Striped Shirt





Puella Striped Dress





Ellison Apparel Top.  





Puella Swing Dress in Black (http://www.goldentote.com/shop-the-boutique/swing-dress.html)






 Looks amazing! I also picked the tile sweater and moto jacket, and added on most of the other things, lol! They look like really nice quality in your pics. I'm SO excited for Tuesday!


----------



## dmcarine (Oct 18, 2013)

Has anyone had issues with Golden Tote 's customer service? I ordered my first tote on September 19 and never received ANYTHING. Even now, when I login to my account that order is still listed as "processing". I've tried emailing, leaving messages on their Facebook page, sending messages through their Facebook page, and calling. I've never gotten any responses until a few days ago I received a VERY brief message stating that the September totes were all sent ages ago and that they would look into it and email me. Guess what? I never heard from them again despite attempting to follow up again. So now Golden Tote has had $150+ of my money for over 4 weeks now. And since clearly the items I chose (and was so excited about) are no longer in stock (boho lux dress, lace top) I'm not going to be receiving anything. This has been the most disappointing experience. I feel like I've been robbed. Well, really, at this point I HAVE been robbed.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Did you purchase with a credit card? I'd email them one more time and tell them if you don't hear back in X number of days that you'll be filing a charge back.


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dmcarine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone had issues with Golden Tote 's customer service? I ordered my first tote on September 19 and never received ANYTHING. Even now, when I login to my account that order is still listed as "processing". I've tried emailing, leaving messages on their Facebook page, sending messages through their Facebook page, and calling. I've never gotten any responses until a few days ago I received a VERY brief message stating that the September totes were all sent ages ago and that they would look into it and email me. Guess what? I never heard from them again despite attempting to follow up again. So now Golden Tote has had $150+ of my money for over 4 weeks now. And since clearly the items I chose (and was so excited about) are no longer in stock (boho lux dress, lace top) I'm not going to be receiving anything.

This has been the most disappointing experience. I feel like I've been robbed. Well, really, at this point I HAVE been robbed.
I had HORRIFIC customer service with them---It took almost 2 months to get my mess straightened out.  I purchased 3 totes ($49 clothing tote, $149 clothing tote &amp; $49 accessory tote) &amp; they were super disappointing.  I disliked most of the stuff, some of it didn't fit right &amp; I got duplicate items (despite them promising me that it wouldn't happen).  They also told me that they would combine all the shipping costs into 1 order &amp; ship the totes together.  That didn't happen either, so I was out 2 shipping fees.  It took TONS of emails to get permission to mail the stuff back in one box.  I sent them all 3 back &amp; waited a super long time for refunds.  They refunded me for 2 of the totes, but not the 3rd.  I eventually had to post on their FB about it &amp; they refunded the 3rd tote.

I was in tears over the whole thing.  My credit card company stood by me &amp; was going to reverse the charges.  I would talk to your credit card company &amp; see if they can help you.  My credit card company was really unhappy with the charges made to my card almost 2 weeks before they shipped any items.  My account also showed "processing" for one of my orders.  Since it never showed as "shipped" the CC company said that it would be easy to reverse the charges.  I gave my credit card company my login info for Golden Tote &amp; they documented all of the "processing" status info in my complaint file.  They also told me that charges can be reversed on day 14 after returning the items (with documentation of the return by delivery confirmation).  BUT--the charges had to be reversed no more than 90 days after the initial order.  Your company may be different.  I would contact them ASAP about the situation.

The communication with GT was terrible.  It took a week between emails from them EVERY TIME I wrote to them.  Sometimes I would get responses from 2 different people about the same email.  It was a complete mess.  Fortunately, my problems were finally worked out, but it was a nightmare.  I hope it goes better for you.  I will never order from them again.  I'm sticking with Stitchfix.


----------



## Sashatiara (Oct 18, 2013)

> I had HORRIFIC customer service with them---It took almost 2 months to get my mess straightened out.Â Â I purchased 3 totes ($49 clothing tote, $149 clothing tote &amp;Â $49 accessory tote) &amp; they were super disappointing.Â  I disliked most of the stuff, someÂ of it didn't fit rightÂ &amp; I got duplicate items (despite them promising me that it wouldn't happen).Â  They also told me that they would combine all the shipping costs into 1 order &amp; ship the totes together.Â  That didn't happen either, so I was out 2 shipping fees.Â  It took TONS of emails to get permission to mail the stuff back in one box.Â  I sent them all 3 back &amp; waited a super long time for refunds.Â  They refunded me for 2 of the totes, but not the 3rd.Â  I eventually had to post on their FB about it &amp; they refunded the 3rd tote. I was in tears over the whole thing.Â  My credit card company stood by me &amp; was going to reverse the charges.Â  I would talk to your credit card company &amp; see if they can help you.Â  My credit card company was really unhappy with the charges made to my card almost 2 weeks before they shipped any items.Â  My account also showed "processing" for one of my orders.Â  Since it never showed as "shipped" the CC company said that it would be easy to reverse the charges.Â  I gave my credit card company my login info for Golden Tote &amp; they documented all of the "processing" status info in my complaint file.Â  They also told me that charges can be reversed on day 14 after returning the items (with documentation of the return by delivery confirmation).Â  BUT--the charges had to be reversed no more than 90 days after the initial order.Â  Your company may be different.Â  I would contact them ASAP about the situation. The communication with GT was terrible.Â  It took a week between emails from them EVERY TIME I wrote to them.Â  Sometimes I would get responses from 2 different people about the same email.Â  It was a complete mess.Â  Fortunately, my problems were finally worked out, but it was a nightmare.Â  I hope it goes better for you.Â  I will never order from them again.Â  I'm sticking with Stitchfix.


 Oh no, I wrote to someone on FB and they said I could return a $149 tote and keep one of my chosen items and be charged the boutique price of the item. The person said it wouldn't be a problem so I mailed my tote and emailed to check the status. Rosemary said she would try to pick up the returns but I haven't heard back yet. I hope they are going to give me a refund soon.


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh no, I wrote to someone on FB and they said I could return a $149 tote and keep one of my chosen items and be charged the boutique price of the item. The person said it wouldn't be a problem so I mailed my tote and emailed to check the status. Rosemary said she would try to pick up the returns but I haven't heard back yet. I hope they are going to give me a refund soon.
They told me that they had to go to their "other location" to pick up the returns before they could refund my money.  It took about 2 weeks after that before they refunded 2 of the 3 totes.  Rosemary was the person who finally refunded my money for the 3rd tote.  I really hope it goes smoothly for you.


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok, here's my stuff...

This is a sheer and shirred lightweight sweater--I can't tell if it's dark navy or black stripes. Very soft, will need cami.





This is a Puella jersey dress--nice weight, but I'm a little disappointed (stripes everywhere!) that I received this since one of my items was the grey and black striped sweater dress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





A lightweight, dark brown boxy shirt with pocket detail and bunched sleeves. The design is mixed autumn color little chevron/triangle things. At first I didn't like it, but it's growing on me...I did, after all, subscribe to force myself to try new things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





The sweater dress! This was one of my picks. LOVE it! It's part cashmere and very silky-soft.





My other pick! What I love about this is that it is LINED! Love lined stuff! Seems very long, but I suppose it stretches (haven't tried it on yet). The waistband is elastic, which I'm meh about...





Whoo-hoo!!!!! I lucked out! I got one of the emails that asked for a boutique selection, and on a whim I decided to see if they had any left. Apparently they did! I didn't realize it comes with the belt, too!





Overall, I'm really happy with this box. I also ordered the $49 one so I'll be curious to see what else i get--hope there are no doubles. I haven't tried anything on yet, just wanted to get the pictures up. It was expensive and so very fall...think I might wait on another big box until the spring. I feel very fall now.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow @SkeletonOfTrust that's another great tote!  I love everything you got. They are just knocking it out of the park this month with the extra items!  Can't wait to see what I get on Tuesday...trying soooo hard to be patient.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 18, 2013)

I love how many Puella items are going out in the totes--their stuff is one of the reasons I keep ordering. Mine is supposed to arrive Monday. Fingers crossed that it sneaks in tomorrow instead.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 18, 2013)

ok everyone tote so far has been AMAZING which gets new excited on one hand and nervous on the other.. I don't want to get too excited just in case mine isn't as great. I absolutely love golden tote so far but its just not something that I can realistically afford every month, although I wish I could! maybe every couple of months. my husband owns his own business and works his ass off so I can stay home with our the little girls but its not splurging all the time that makes it possible for me to stay home. oh well, I can drool over your guys the months I can't get one lol


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 19, 2013)

All the totes looks great!! My tote is in my city and was scheduled to be delivered today but at night the delivery date got changed to Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((( Has this happened to anyone before? I have never had this happen with UPS and am worried the package is lost or smt. I was so looking forward to having it in my hands.


----------



## Sashatiara (Oct 19, 2013)

I received my $49 tote. I chose the flannel cardigan and also got the Puella jersey dress in black and white. I liked what I received but both items did not look good on me so I returned it.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh gosh, I may just order next month!! Great totes ladies!!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 19, 2013)

Dying a little here guys!! 

Ordered the $149 tote, picked the Tile Sweater and Striped part cashmere dress and added the flannel cardigan + tie around pull over!

But my tracking hasn't updated since Thursday.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 19, 2013)

I hate that ups doesn't deliver on the weekends!! My tote willl be here Monday and Monday just can't come soon enough


----------



## Andi B (Oct 21, 2013)

I really hope to see some more great tote spoilers today to tide me over until mine arrives tomorrow!  I will definitely post pictures once I get mine!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 21, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 21, 2013)

> Mine is out for delivery


 Mine too!!! UPS comes early too but I will be on a field trip with my daughter and won't be home until late afternoon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greal21 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope to see some more great tote spoilers today to tide me over until mine arrives tomorrow!  I will definitely post pictures once I get mine!
Mine won't be here til tomorrow either! Can't wait to see more pics though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## danator (Oct 21, 2013)

Posted a comment this morning on facebook: 

I ordered the first day of the sale. On October 13th my shipping status t updated to"label is printed" but has not updated since then and I have received no shipping notification (i only know my shipping status by logging into the golden tote website). Curious what's going on and if I've been lost in the shuffle. 
To which they replied:

*No...you haven't sorry for the delay. We will email you to explain! You're getting it!!!*

No email yet, curious what's going on, needless to say i'm a little frustrated.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 21, 2013)

This month their customer service is lacking for sure; I never got the shipment email, they miscalculated the shipping label UPS informed me so I am getting my tote three days late, they just posted my whole info ( address and phone) on Facebook trying to show me they send emails had to ask them to take it down; seems like a big mess. I love the company but the more popular they are getting there are some obvious growing pains they need to deal with ASAP!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 21, 2013)

I think they need to hire someone else (even a temp person for a couple of weeks a month) to help with the work. We all have some patience with sub boxes but I would rather see them focus on curating and design while they have someone else working on more CS and shipping details. Ups still hasn't shown up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greal21 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This month their customer service is lacking for sure; I never got the shipment email, they miscalculated the shipping label UPS informed me so I am getting my tote three days late, they just posted my whole info ( address and phone) on Facebook trying to show me they send emails had to ask them to take it down; seems like a big mess. I love the company but the more popular they are getting there are some obvious growing pains they need to deal with ASAP!
They definitely need to up their customer service glitches. It seems VERY inconsistent. Sometimes I talk to Sarah in emails and sometimes it's Rosemary, so it's hard to know if info is getting relayed between all parties. I can't believe they posted a comment with personal info! That seems a little strange to do publicly. I'm really rooting for them to get everything more organized, as I'm afraid their lack of CS is driving customers away quite quickly. I love GT and really hope they get it together in hopes that things don't turn bad for them.  Hope you get your tote today!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 21, 2013)

> They definitely need to up their customer service glitches. It seems VERY inconsistent. Sometimes I talk to Sarah in emails and sometimes it's Rosemary, so it's hard to know if info is getting relayed between all parties. I can't believe they posted a comment with personal info! That seems a little strange to do publicly. I'm really rooting for them to get everything more organized, as I'm afraid their lack of CS is driving customers away quite quickly. I love GT and really hope they get it together in hopes that things don't turn bad for them. Â Hope you get your tote today!


 I know it was so weird, I commented on tracking emails and to prove their point they posted all my info, email, IP address and phone number!!! I urged them immediately to take it down but find this disturbing in terms of privacy and surprised too!! I have been a fan since the very beginning and have been a customer since before they became More popular with the new Website design this year. I almost think they were better when they were small, they really need consistency. I still root for them too but hope they hire people, give them consistent training and also don't make these kind of mistakes. Will report when I get my tote!


----------



## greer (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This month their customer service is lacking for sure; I never got the shipment email, they miscalculated the shipping label UPS informed me so I am getting my tote three days late, they just posted my whole info ( address and phone) on Facebook trying to show me they send emails had to ask them to take it down; seems like a big mess. I love the company but the more popular they are getting there are some obvious growing pains they need to deal with ASAP!
Their customer service and shipping needs work ASAP. I really love them and like greal said am really rooting for them but it's starting to wear on me. The wait for totes is just too long. And then the customer service ... well, we all know that is a major problem.

Hoping to see some sneak peaks today!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 21, 2013)

Just got mine! 5 of 6 fit perfectly. Will be trading the print blouse (I'm too busty for it). The striped dress is something I'd never have picked out but I love it. My bonus boutique item was the varsity sweater jacket. So cosy. And the black cashmere blend dress fits really well. I like that the items are neutral colored and will go with everything. If you look closely you can see the photo bombing toddler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice!  I haven't seen anything yet this month that I didn't like!  So what's the deal with the bonus boutique item?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 21, 2013)

wow, just got my tote and its seriously AMAZING!!! I will take pics in about an hour because I need to go pick up my kids from school.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 21, 2013)

Same here, picking up my kiddos just received my tote literally and will post, it's really good!


----------



## danator (Oct 21, 2013)

Update, I actually got an email from golden tote, apparently the issue was they recieved a damaged batch of the Block print dress and could not fulfill my order. They gave me the option of choosing something from the boutique to replace it, along with a $15 towards my next order, or they could cancel my order and give me a refund. I went for the boutique and chose the Grecian goddess dress so we'll see how it goes. Glad i said something, have a feeling if I didn't I would have been lost in the woodwork for a while, fingers crossed that it all works out in the end.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 21, 2013)

Here is my tote:



I chose the tile sweater and the bomber jacket which is AMAZING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also got the Under Skies grey moto jacket as my extra boutique item, Puella striped dress, the Puella striped top ( not the sweater I liked a bit more) many of us got, and a cute Collective Concepts short sleeve tunic/ super mini dress. My fave of all is the bomber jacket, the tile sweater is OK but wish it came in XS, small is kinda too loose for my taste but it definitely has a place in my wardrobe. Also really love the grey moto jacket. All in all this months tote is one of the best values I got from Golden Tote so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 21, 2013)

OMG had to add; I just tried the Puella striped dress and its soooo cute! Was not my favorite out of the bag but I LOVE it))


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Oct 21, 2013)

@nicepenguins How does the varsity sweater jacket fit? I *almost* picked that--really debated about it.

@stylishmomofnw Love that print top!!! Was the bomber jacket as tight across the bust as it sounded? I really needed that but held off because I've had problems with that aspect on those types of jackets before.

I wore my striped sweater and a cami this weekend and really liked it, partly because it was the perfect fall weight--warm enough in the morning but still comfortable to wear even when it got into the 80s.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 21, 2013)

> @nicepenguins How does the varsity sweater jacket fit? I *almost* picked that--really debated about it. @stylishmomofnw Love that print top!!! Was the bomber jacket as tight across the bust as it sounded? I really needed that but held off because I've had problems with that aspect on those types of jackets before. I wore my striped sweater and a cami this weekend and really liked it, partly because it was the perfect fall weight--warm enough in the morning but still comfortable to wear even when it got into the 80s.


 The bomber jacket is kinda tight in the chest and I am small busted too so depending on chest size it may be too tight, I plan to wear it open or have to wear with a thin top. I really like that striped sweater would have loved to get it, looks very fall appropriate modern chic to me


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 21, 2013)

The varsity jacket has a lot of give. I'm a 36E bra and the medium buttons just fine. The feel is more like a heavy cardigan than a jacket but I love it in place of a sweatshirt.


----------



## greal21 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my tote:



I chose the tile sweater and the bomber jacket which is AMAZING




I also got the Under Skies grey moto jacket as my extra boutique item, Puella striped dress, the Puella striped top ( not the sweater I liked a bit more) many of us got, and a cute Collective Concepts short sleeve tunic/ super mini dress.
My fave of all is the bomber jacket, the tile sweater is OK but wish it came in XS, small is kinda too loose for my taste but it definitely has a place in my wardrobe. Also really love the grey moto jacket. All in all this months tote is one of the best values I got from Golden Tote so far!



)
Eeek!! Looks amazing! I really like the Collective Concepts top! Fingers crossed I got it as we usually get similar items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to see the bomber jacket and tile sweater in person. SO excited for tomorrow! The grey moto jacket is great isn't it? Glad I ended up with that one last month. &lt;3


----------



## FLgirl (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank u ladies for posting your totes!!! They all look amazing! I can't wait to get mine tomorrow!!! Glad to see others being excited about Gt too! I'll post my photos on here if I can figure it out!!!


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, the first one got knocked out of the park but the second one...so disappointing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's the flannel cardigan. WAY too tight in the arms, and the cut of it...eh. It feels like Target and the way the cardigan falls it's a boobie emphasizer. I look like a heavy trucker.





This was a very thin, sheer, boxy dolman striped t-shirt. The hem and wrists were very tight. It just looked strange on me. And kind of sad.





This is the back of the third piece--a lightweight cotton open knit sweater with open back. It felt lovely, but looked horrible. Way too boxy and my broad shoulders...I felt like a loaf of bread.





I really wanted to like these pieces, but I just don't have the body for them. Darn it. I'm going to have to return them.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *danator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Update, I actually got an email from golden tote, apparently the issue was they recieved a damaged batch of the Block print dress and could not fulfill my order. They gave me the option of choosing something from the boutique to replace it, along with a $15 towards my next order, or they could cancel my order and give me a refund. I went for the boutique and chose the Grecian goddess dress so we'll see how it goes. Glad i said something, have a feeling if I didn't I would have been lost in the woodwork for a while, fingers crossed that it all works out in the end. 
Wow, that's actually great CS on their end!! Hopefully you found something great to replace it with &amp; have your tote soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*whoops, just saw you chose the Grecian dress, GREAT pick!! I was jonesing for that a while ago!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 21, 2013)

> Eeek!! Looks amazing! I really like the Collective Concepts top! Fingers crossed I got it as we usually get similar items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to see the bomber jacket and tile sweater in person. SO excited for tomorrow! The grey moto jacket is great isn't it? Glad I ended up with that one last month. &lt;3


 I know the collective concept tunic/ mini is a cool pattern it's kinda like a scuba fabric so it does not have much give though so I think I can only match it with leggings, bunches up a bit when worn as a dress. We do usually get very similar stuff so my fingers are crossed for you and can't wait to see your goodies


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 22, 2013)

Got mine today!! Let's see if I can figure out how to post pictures from my phone...


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## greal21 (Oct 22, 2013)

Got my totes today!!!!!! I am thrilled with what I got! Everything is really nice, and I'm happy to see Puella items showing up in each tote too. I order a $149 tote and a $49 tote and added several items on as I couldn't make up my mind! I ended up spending a bit of money, but really think all of the items are GREAT pieces, and I feel like I really got my moneys worth. I'll try to contain myself next month but who knows, lol! Anyways, here's what I got:

$149 Tote





For my selected items I chose the bomber jacket (Holy cow were they right everyone NEEDS this jacket in their life) and the Tile sweater (WAY cute and pockets!!!)

I also got the email asking for a selection of a boutique item, so I chose the lurex sparkle sweater. I had hoped for the Cheetah military jacket but guess I didn't get my choice in in time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am however happy with the sweater. It fits great, is really comfy, and will be very easy to wear. For my surprise items I got the Puella jersey dress, the Puella striped sweater/tunic, and the brown blouse a lot of people got. They seem to be sending me smalls in the Puella brand even though I'm listed as xs on my profile. Did anyone get these in xs? Just wondering if they came smaller as they're slightly large on me. Still way cute and could be wearable regardless. I wasn't sold on the blouse until I tried it on. Wow, WAY cute on! Once again GT pushes my comfort zone, and I'm happy. VERY pleased with this tote.

$49 Tote





For the $49 tote I selected the Applique Print Lace dress. I LOVE the dress, and it's completely my style. However, they weren't kidding when they say it runs small. I ordered a small instead of xs, and now I wish I would've ordered a medium! It's very slim fitting indeed and only comes right below my bottom. Wondering if there's any way to exchange this one? They included for my surprise items a Saint Grace striped top and a really cute lightweight  tee with an uneven hem. My only concern with this one besides the tight dress was wondering why they'd send a tee out for October? Still really cute and actually fits nicely. I do like they gave me a saint grace item though, as I had mentioned in an email I liked the brand. Overall I still think you can't beat the value of the tote. The saint Grace top alone retails for more then the price of the tote!

Addons:





I added on both sweaters dresses (way cute and versatile!) and the flannel cardigan (perfect for an easy coverup) which I actually have already been wearing today! I also got an extra sweater they included because a sweater of mine from the last tote had a hole in the shoulder. They didn't have a replacement, so they sent me an added bonus. I thought that was nice! The sweater is really cute but not really something that I see myself wearing, so it's the only item Ill probably get rid of. Overall I'm quite happy this month especially with my selected items. I will get tons of use from everything I'm sure!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 22, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























I hope that worked!!


----------



## greer (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's my tote.

I ordered the $149 tote and chose the bomber jacket and tile sweater. The bomber jacket is AMAZING. It's a bit snug but I cannot wait to wear it. Next (from top, L-R) is the tile sweater. LOVE LOVE LOVE. So to me already I got my monies worth. Next is a stripped Puella dress. Eeks. Puella tends to run HUGE on me ... really really big. This dress looks terrible on solo. I threw on the bomber jacket to cover it up and didn't look too bad after that. Next is the pointelle sweater dress. I have to say I'm pretty upset at this one. I was IN LOVE with it on line. They did not ship the sheath dress I originally chose as an add-on so I chose this instead. It hits the model at her waist on line. It hits me RIGHT under my chest. I really cannot see how it hit the model where it does in the picture. Just looks maternity on me. So I will cover this one up too. 

Bottom, L-R

Stripped tile sweater. Love love love this. A bit snug but will be so great with leggings. A brownish patterned blouse. Not too exciting and has a weird opening. I'm busty and you can see in at times depending on how you bend. The last thing is like a mock poncho thingy that's a bit short but with a t-shirt tunic it will be awesome. I actually really like this piece.

Overall LOVE. The bomber jacket and tile sweater are seriously AMAZING. Getting disappointed in Puella pieces as they are fitting like sacks on me. Probably going to try and trade the dress.


----------



## FLgirl (Oct 22, 2013)

I am super excited about my tote!!! This is my first $149 tote! I chose the block print dress (sweet Claire) and the ombrÃ© striped skirt (Ellison) - first photo. I love both items however the dress is a little snug in the bosom, but I am endowed there and am still able to wear the dress...super cute on! The pencil skirt is fantastic as it is actually to my knees and I am 5'11! I added on the cool and quilted jacket (under skies) which will be nice for work.....has pockets!! (3rd photo) The surprise item I requested was the French terry moto jacket ( under skies) and I'm so happy to have it!!! (2ndphoto) The fourth photo shows the black Ellison ruffle top....doesn't look like much in this photo but it is super super cute on! It is sheer and will need a cami. The fifth photo shows the Puella striped dress that is cinched at the waist. I love this item more than anything else in this tote! it is a great piece for fall it fits great and is stretchy and comfortable and the nicest thing for me is that it is not too short which is what I was nervous about because once again I'm like a giraffe. The sixth and final photo shows a very soft sweater drapey thing(hem and thread) The material is cozy but it is super super baggy. I think I need to wear this one with a tight tank top and tight skinny jeans....added 7th photo (which my cat kept photo bombing) to show more of its shape. I love this tote and yes it had some striped moments but I don't have much of that in my closet so it is a welcome addition. I am super in love with golden tote! Good luck ladies! I hope u love your totes too!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 22, 2013)

I finally got my tote tonight, and overall I'm VERY happy.  Still jealous of those who got the black ellison blouse with the ruffles and buttons on the shoulder, but I really like my extras.  Sorry, these pictures aren't the best...





The top left item is the Puella jersey dress.  I think it's cute on...a little big, but very soft and comfortable. 

The top right item is the Puella top/sweater that a lot of others have gotten.  It's so soft. I love the side ruching, and I think it will be cute with leggings. 

The bottom item is the printed faux-wrap blouse that was in a lot of the totes.  It almost looks plum to me instead of brown.  Like others have said, it doesn't look like much on a hanger, but it really is cute on.  The details like the pockets and gathered sleeves make it really cute and flattering, but unfortunately, it is not big enough through the chest for me.  Oh, well, that's extra motivation to shed at least 10 pounds!





The tile sweater (my pick #1) is really beautiful, but I wasn't sure about the fit of it at first.  It's just so much material for a short girl like me.  However, I tried it on with a slim fitting tank top and skinny jeans, and I think I like it.  My hubby wasn't crazy about the print/colors, but he didn't have a problem with the fit...and trust me, he'd tell me if it looked frumpy or not very flattering.  (He's not mean about it, he's just honest when I ask for his opinion, LOL.)

The chunky knit sweater (my pick #2)  is really cute.  I guess I'm one of the only ones who liked this one, since I haven't seen it in any other totes yet, but I thought the flower details were so cute.  I'm thinking skinny jeans and tall boots will keep it young looking. 

The last item was a dark charcoal grey pointelle knit dolman sweater. It's very sheer, but the zig-zag pattern is really pretty.

I feel like I got a lot of great pieces that I might have passed over in a store, and it seems like a lot of quality items for the money.  This is going to make it hard for me not to order another $149 tote next month.  Part of me wants to order another one this month to get the bomber jacket (if it's even still available).  Please tell me it's not completely amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 22, 2013)

> Got my totes today!!!!!! I am thrilled with what I got! Everything is really nice, and I'm happy to see Puella items showing up in each tote too. I order a $149 tote and a $49 tote and added several items on as I couldn't make up my mind! I ended up spending a bit of money, but really think all of the items are GREAT pieces, and I feel like I really got my moneys worth. I'll try to contain myself next month but who knows, lol! Anyways, here's what I got: $149 Tote
> 
> For my selected items I chose the bomber jacket (Holy cow were they right everyone NEEDS this jacket in their life) and the Tile sweater (WAY cute and pockets!!!) I also got the email asking for a selection of a boutique item, so I chose the lurex sparkle sweater. I had hoped for the Cheetah military jacket but guess I didn't get my choice in in time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am however happy with the sweater. It fits great, is really comfy, and will be very easy to wear. For my surprise items I got the Puella jersey dress, the Puella striped sweater/tunic, and the brown blouse a lot of people got. They seem to be sending me smalls in the Puella brand even though I'm listed as xs on my profile. Did anyone get these in xs? Just wondering if they came smaller as they're slightly large on me. Still way cute and could be wearable regardless. I wasn't sold on the blouse until I tried it on. Wow, WAY cute on! Once again GT pushes my comfort zone, and I'm happy. VERY pleased with this tote. $49 Tote
> 
> ...


 Wow amazing totes!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All the items look versatile which I just Iove Putting together different outfits with an item is so much fun the bomber jacket is so cool right?? Can't wait to match it with my grey free people destroyed skinnies with ankle booties, over mini dresses for going out and even the flowy long black skirt Golden Tote sent in summer. Actually that skirt, the jacket with a tight fitting tank and high heeled boots looks so good) I also LOVE your extras. Regarding Puella sizing though they have XS and that's what I always get. I can imagine Puellas would be loose on me too if they were small. I would email Sarah and let her know


----------



## looloo62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow! Everyone has such amazing totes!  I know I just got mine, but I can't wait for next month already!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *looloo62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! Everyone has such amazing totes!  I know I just got mine, but I can't wait for next month already!  
Me too!  It starts next Friday, right?

If they still have any of the bomber jackets left in the boutique by then, I'm totally adding it on!  Does anyone remember if it was offered as a discounted add-on with the October $149 totes?


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh maaaan, all these pics are making me SO jealous I didn't get it this month!!


----------



## greal21 (Oct 22, 2013)

> Wow! Everyone has such amazing totes! Â I know I just got mine, but I can't wait for next month already! Â


 Me too!! Can't wait to see what new pieces they have to choose from!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 22, 2013)

Got my tote yesterday and just now got around to taking pictures... I absolutely loved my tote this time around. I ordered the $149 tote and added on the Tomgirl Flannel and the Grey/Navy Baseball sweater. I also received an extra item because last month one of my shirts came with a small tear in it. This is my first time uploading multiple pictures so hopefully this comes out ok  The bomber jacket was one of my picks and I'm absolutely in love with it! This alone would have made the tote worth it to me.



This was my second pick.. super soft and cute on.



This was a surprise item.. SUPER cute leggings that in the front are faux leather.. they are a bit snug but hopefully will fit into them soon



Another surprise item.. really cute just looks weird on me.



Another surprise item... Puella swing dress and I absolutely love it!



This was my boutique pick... so cute and comfy



This was my extra to replace the damged item last month.. fits so well and super cute!



This was one of my add on items and I love it also!



The only thing not pictured is the tomgirl flannel which I'm wearing right now. Another one of my favorite items.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 23, 2013)

> Got my tote yesterday and just now got around to taking pictures... I absolutely loved my tote this time around. I ordered the $149 tote and added on the Tomgirl Flannel and the Grey/Navy Baseball sweater. I also received an extra item because last month one of my shirts came with a small tear in it. This is my first time uploading multiple pictures so hopefully this comes out ok  The bomber jacket was one of my picks and I'm absolutely in love with it! This alone would have made the tote worth it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Another great tote! Leggings are a big part of my everyday style that I am so happy to see they are an option, especially leather type original ones first time I see leggings or anything that resembles pants actually)


----------



## greal21 (Oct 23, 2013)

> Got my tote yesterday and just now got around to taking pictures... I absolutely loved my tote this time around. I ordered the $149 tote and added on the Tomgirl Flannel and the Grey/Navy Baseball sweater. I also received an extra item because last month one of my shirts came with a small tear in it. This is my first time uploading multiple pictures so hopefully this comes out ok  The bomber jacket was one of my picks and I'm absolutely in love with it! This alone would have made the tote worth it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow! Great looking tote! I really like the leggings a lot as I've been looking for some faux leather ones lately. I almost added on the baseball sweater. How is it? Do you mind telling me the brand and the brand of the red stripe sweater? I love the stripe one! May be a long shot, but maybe I can find it online somewhere.


----------



## greal21 (Oct 23, 2013)

> Got my tote yesterday and just now got around to taking pictures... I absolutely loved my tote this time around. I ordered the $149 tote and added on the Tomgirl Flannel and the Grey/Navy Baseball sweater. I also received an extra item because last month one of my shirts came with a small tear in it. This is my first time uploading multiple pictures so hopefully this comes out ok  The bomber jacket was one of my picks and I'm absolutely in love with it! This alone would have made the tote worth it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow! Great looking tote! I really like the leggings a lot as I've been looking for some faux leather ones lately. I almost added on the baseball sweater. How is it? Do you mind telling me the brand and the brand of the red stripe sweater? I love the stripe one! May be a long shot, but maybe I can find it online somewhere.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 23, 2013)

> Another great tote! Leggings are a big part of my everyday style that I am so happy to see they are an option, especially leather type original ones first time I see leggings or anything that resembles pants actually)


 I specifically asked for them actually! You know how you can write notes in the order? I said that I wear lots of leggings and would love to get some as a surprise item and was so excited when I saw them! They are too tight right now.. I have a big ass lol but they are just a teensy bit too tight and should fit soon


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 23, 2013)

> Wow! Great looking tote! I really like the leggings a lot as I've been looking for some faux leather ones lately. I almost added on the baseball sweater. How is it? Do you mind telling me the brand and the brand of the red stripe sweater? I love the stripe one! May be a long shot, but maybe I can find it online somewhere.


 I love the baseball sweater! Its super soft and cute on.. its a little roomy but that makes it cozy. Ok, so the brand of the red striped sweater is olivaceous and there isn't a style or any other information on the tag ... only the brand. Good luck! It's SO cute on!!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 23, 2013)

Awww...why didn't I get that darn bomber jacket sooner!  I loved it when I first saw the spoiler, then I wasn't sure about it when I saw in the boutique, and then I loved it when I started seeing pictures here.  Now it's completely sold out!  If it comes back in stock, I am ordering another $149 tote even if there's nothing else I want just to get that darn jacket!


----------



## centaur74 (Oct 23, 2013)

I probably should have asked this BEFORE I ordered, but for those that got the bomber jacket, did you find it true to size or did you size up? I read in the description that it was very tailored and to size up if you want a looser fit. In a lot of jackets, especially if there's little stretch, I have to size up because I'm on the busty side. Of course sometimes this means the rest of the jacket fits weird. Just wondering how everyone fared on the sizing of this jacket or if you stuck to your usual size? I ordered it in a size up but it's not here yet.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I specifically asked for them actually! You know how you can write notes in the order? I said that I wear lots of leggings and would love to get some as a surprise item and was so excited when I saw them! They are too tight right now.. I have a big ass lol but they are just a teensy bit too tight and should fit soon 



 giiiirl, I feel your pain! I alwayyys have to stretch things out to get them to fit this thing, so god speed! Can't wait til they do, because they are SO cute.


----------



## greer (Oct 23, 2013)

> I probably should have asked this BEFORE I ordered, but for those that got the bomber jacket, did you find it true to size or did you size up? I read in the description that it was very tailored and to size up if you want a looser fit. In a lot of jackets, especially if there's little stretch, I have to size up because I'm on the busty side. Of course sometimes this means the rest of the jacket fits weird. Just wondering how everyone fared on the sizing of this jacket or if you stuck to your usual size? I ordered it in a size up but it's not here yet.


 I actually found the waist a bit snug. I'm a size 8/10 and it's a bit tight. But in terms of bust and everything else the L on me is a bit loose so great for long sleeves and cooler weather. Oh, and it looks bad-ass on!!!!


----------



## centaur74 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks! Think I got the right size then. I usually wear an 8 or medium, but ordered a large in the bomber jacket.


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Oct 23, 2013)

Now I'm sad about the bomber jacket...that was what I was excited about but the Golden Tote snug comments made me change my mind...I could have really used that for biking to work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Oct 23, 2013)

I have officially lost my mind!  I emailed about the bomber jacket, asking if it would possible come back into stock for the Nov sale.  Rosemary sent me a very nice and fast response stating that she would ask Sarah, and several hours later she got back to me saying that they had more in stock and they have updated the inventory. 

So...of course, I rushed back to the site to order a 2nd $149 tote.  I did just get some Birthday money, so I will just consider this a one-time Birthday splurge.  I just hope there's nothing so fabulous in November that I can't resist getting another $149 tote.  I'm going to be broke AND have no more room in my closet at this rate!

I'm glad several of you shared your comments on the fit of the bomber jacket before I ordered it.  I am an 8/10 also, and I was already planning on ordering a large based on Golden Tote's sizing comments, but you helped me confirm that was the right thing to do!  Here's hoping I don't end up regretting this!

ETA...Woohoo! They just sent me an email letting me pick an item from the boutique!


----------



## looloo62 (Oct 23, 2013)

Just saw this on instagram!  I didn't want to like anything, but I already see a jacket I want!  Love the green jacket with the fur!


----------



## kdris152 (Oct 24, 2013)

Finally received my tote, i have to say I really love it!

































Tile wrap sweater- Golden tote site- my choice. Love love love this! So soft! A great fall sweater!

Lace top- Golden tote site- This was the item I chose when they sent out the email stating we could pick something from the boutique. Really like this, It was something I wanted to order last tote but didnt so I am happy to have it now!

Puella stripe top- So soft, I am not usually a huge stripe fan but I feel like this shirt is very flattering! Happy to add it to my wardrobe.

Flower studded clutch- Golden tote site- GT let me choose a item from the boutique because a item from my last tote was damaged. This is my new favorite bag! It has lots of room and i love the rose studs!

Ellison top- This might be my favorite item in the whole tote. I love the fit of this and the button detail on the shoulders.

Pointelle Knit Dress- Golden tote site- My pick- Super soft, and versatile.

Puella stripe dress- The only thing I am Eh about. Not really my style. Will put up for trade.

Overall I think they blew it out of the park with this tote. Cant wait for november!!!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 24, 2013)

@kdris152  That's another fabulous tote and everything looks great on you!  I need to step up on my workouts so I can be that size again!  I am dying for that black Ellison blouse, and I have requested that as an extra item in my 2nd tote.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 24, 2013)

> Finally received my tote, i have to say I really love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Everything looks so good! That clutch is seriously cute; I got the other envelope clutch they have on the site in an accessory box and have used it so much already! I think this month everyone's totes have been pretty much amazing partly due to the boutique option they offered I think. The totes are more personalized with a variety of items, it feels a bit more exciting and customized. Also the extra items this month have been really nice too! I hope November continues on this trend and is even better)


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *looloo62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just saw this on instagram!  I didn't want to like anything, but I already see a jacket I want!  Love the green jacket with the fur!




Can't wait to see the full picks!!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Oct 24, 2013)

If anyone is still interested in the cream Aztec sweater from last month's tote, Daily Look has it on sale for 39$. I've found a lot of items from Golden Tote on sale elsewhere but according to their website all the clothing they sell is exclusive to them. I'm really starting to have my doubts about this subscription.





http://www.dailylook.com/p/The-Vibe-of-the-Tribe/Tribal-Print-Cotton-Sweater/91133.html


----------



## Andi B (Oct 24, 2013)

Actually, they don't claim that all of their clothes are exclusive.  On their "How it works" page, they state that they "shop everyday to find the most stylish clothes for the best deals" AND they "design and produce....clothes exclusively for Golden Tote."

I got that sweater plus the Tomboy Flannel Cardigan for $49 last month, so I consider it an awesome deal!


----------



## messylaughter (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FLgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am super excited about my tote!!! This is my first $149 tote!
I chose the block print dress (sweet Claire) and the ombrÃ© striped skirt (Ellison) - first photo. I love both items however the dress is a little snug in the bosom, but I am endowed there and am still able to wear the dress...super cute on! The pencil skirt is fantastic as it is actually to my knees and I am 5'11!
I added on the cool and quilted jacket (under skies) which will be nice for work.....has pockets!! (3rd photo)
The surprise item I requested was the French terry moto jacket ( under skies) and I'm so happy to have it!!! (2ndphoto)
The fourth photo shows the black Ellison ruffle top....doesn't look like much in this photo but it is super super cute on! It is sheer and will need a cami.
The fifth photo shows the Puella striped dress that is cinched at the waist. I love this item more than anything else in this tote! it is a great piece for fall it fits great and is stretchy and comfortable and the nicest thing for me is that it is not too short which is what I was nervous about because once again I'm like a giraffe.
The sixth and final photo shows a very soft sweater drapey thing(hem and thread) The material is cozy but it is super super baggy. I think I need to wear this one with a tight tank top and tight skinny jeans....added 7th photo (which my cat kept photo bombing) to show more of its shape.
I love this tote and yes it had some striped moments but I don't have much of that in my closet so it is a welcome addition. I am super in love with golden tote! Good luck ladies! I hope u love your totes too!























Loving the second from the bottom, what is the material


----------



## roskandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey everyone! Do any of you have any experience with customer service? I received a damaged item last time and they told me they'd send me an extra item this month to replace it. But my shipping invoice didn't say anything about me getting an extra item--and I think I only got 6 things total (in the 149 tote). Should I call them to see what's going on? I do love all my items though--I'll try to take pics of them on, later (I think it's so helpful to see the fit of the items!)


----------



## FLgirl (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey MessyLaughter! 

The creme and black striped sweater so soft---it's 85% polyester and 15% rayon.


----------



## messylaughter (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FLgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey MessyLaughter! 

The creme and black striped sweater so soft---it's 85% polyester and 15% rayon. 
Got my tote last night, and I got the same shirt!!! Absolutely LOVED this month,  I got a few totes last year and the beginning of this year, but wasn't really loving the stuff so I quit, but if this is the new standard, I am allllll the way in! Can't wait for November!!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually, they don't claim that all of their clothes are exclusive.  On their "How it works" page, they state that they "shop everyday to find the most stylish clothes for the best deals" AND they "design and produce....clothes exclusively for Golden Tote."

True, but as of right now I cannot claim that any of the items I've received are exclusive to Golden Tote, they are all available elsewhere online. I have noticed that the majority of them are on sale and even on clearance on the other sites, despite GT's claim of sending the most stylish items. A dress I received from them is currently on clearance on anthropologie from 98$ down to 19$. This is roughly one month after GT sent it to me. I've found another item on Sears' Canadian website and many, many more on sites like Daily Look, HCB and Amazon. Plus the prices that GT is listing in the boutique are anywhere from 20-50$ higher than what the same item is retailing for on different websites. I just think that GT is using a bit of deceptive advertising. I can calculate roughly 250$ in value for the 149$ tote. Not a bad deal but certainly nowhere near the "up to a 600$ value" they've been pitching it as. 

I know I wouldn't have signed up if they had said 250$ in clothing for 149$. 250$, even 300$, is nowhere near the 600$ that they've been touting all over. While that is a good deal, the all-or-nothing aspect, sizing issues, poor customer service, poor quality items and the ability to find these items for significantly less on other sites than what GT is listing them for in their boutique is souring my opinion of GT. 

Here's the text from GT's FB:

"Founded by Sarah Becker and Sarah Sweeney, Golden Tote is a fashion e-commerce sample sale site. We curate tote bags with a variety of fashion items from various fashion brands at prices of 70-80% off original retail. We do the shopping, you pick a size... it's that easy."

For example, here's the Grecian Maxi Dress from GT:

http://www.goldentote.com/shop-the-boutique/grecian-maxi-dress.html

GT's price is 88$, marked down to 66$. 

Here's the same dress on Amazon for 51$ with no markdown:

http://amzn.com/B00EA31OYO

But according to GT their prices are 70-80% off original retail. This dress is for sale on several websites, all for roughly 50-55$. This is one of 6 items in a 149$ tote I received. The same tote also included the aforementioned 19$ dress. So I can purchase a third of this tote for 70$ retail. The other 2/3 are not worth anything near 530$ retail. 

If people are liking the items they receive or feel they're getting a great deal I'm happy for them. I did not feel the items were that great and when I started looking them up I found them for sale elsewhere at much lower prices than GT is claiming. And GT is absolutely allowed to charge whatever they want for items, but when they start using their inflated retail values to create the "up to a 600$ value" portion of the tote that's when I start to sour on them as a company.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
True, but as of right now I cannot claim that any of the items I've received are exclusive to Golden Tote, they are all available elsewhere online. I have noticed that the majority of them are on sale and even on clearance on the other sites, despite GT's claim of sending the most stylish items. A dress I received from them is currently on clearance on anthropologie from 98$ down to 19$. This is roughly one month after GT sent it to me. I've found another item on Sears' Canadian website and many, many more on sites like Daily Look, HCB and Amazon. Plus the prices that GT is listing in the boutique are anywhere from 20-50$ higher than what the same item is retailing for on different websites. I just think that GT is using a bit of deceptive advertising. I can calculate roughly 250$ in value for the 149$ tote. Not a bad deal but certainly nowhere near the "up to a 600$ value" they've been pitching it as. 

I know I wouldn't have signed up if they had said 250$ in clothing for 149$. 250$, even 300$, is nowhere near the 600$ that they've been touting all over. While that is a good deal, the all-or-nothing aspect, sizing issues, poor customer service, poor quality items and the ability to find these items for significantly less on other sites than what GT is listing them for in their boutique is souring my opinion of GT. 

Here's the text from GT's FB:

"Founded by Sarah Becker and Sarah Sweeney, Golden Tote is a fashion e-commerce sample sale site. We curate tote bags with a variety of fashion items from various fashion brands at prices of 70-80% off original retail. We do the shopping, you pick a size... it's that easy."

For example, here's the Grecian Maxi Dress from GT:

http://www.goldentote.com/shop-the-boutique/grecian-maxi-dress.html

GT's price is 88$, marked down to 66$. 

Here's the same dress on Amazon for 51$ with no markdown:

http://amzn.com/B00EA31OYO

But according to GT their prices are 70-80% off original retail. This dress is for sale on several websites, all for roughly 50-55$. This is one of 6 items in a 149$ tote I received. The same tote also included the aforementioned 19$ dress. So I can purchase a third of this tote for 70$ retail. The other 2/3 are not worth anything near 530$ retail. 

If people are liking the items they receive or feel they're getting a great deal I'm happy for them. I did not feel the items were that great and when I started looking them up I found them for sale elsewhere at much lower prices than GT is claiming. And GT is absolutely allowed to charge whatever they want for items, but when they start using their inflated retail values to create the "up to a 600$ value" portion of the tote that's when I start to sour on them as a company.
I see what you mean. Not to disagree, but it could also be that those items were sent out in the summer and that now it is summer clearance time. What is the anthro dress you mentioned? 

I feel like I received clothing that I was willing to pay $250 for in this Golden Tote; therefore the $149 is a good value to me, but I agree that it is not close to $600.  The Puella items are sometimes ones they design for the tote--I have found their pieces to be of excellent quality. If I did not receive items from Puella (which often retail at around $80-90) I would not continue to sub with them. To me, the $49 is often a safer bet. I have gotten really nice pieces for less than the price of two things from Target.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I see what you mean. Not to disagree, but it could also be that those items were sent out in the summer and that now it is summer clearance time. What is the anthro dress you mentioned? 

I feel like I received clothing that I was willing to pay $250 for in this Golden Tote; therefore the $149 is a good value to me, but I agree that it is not close to $600.  The Puella items are sometimes ones they design for the tote--I have found their pieces to be of excellent quality. If I did not receive items from Puella (which often retail at around $80-90) I would not continue to sub with them. To me, the $49 is often a safer bet. I have gotten really nice pieces for less than the price of two things from Target.
The dresses came in the August tote, at which point I can get maybe one or two uses out of things like that before I pack away summer items. Which is another issue. Getting clothing at the end of a season instead of the start of it. Wouldn't it make more sense to send out maxi dresses in April/May than August?

Here's the anthropologie dress:

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/search/27418565.jsp?cm_vc=SEARCH_RESULTS

It's the Black and Grey striped one, when you add it to your basket you get the 19.95$ price. It's been on clearance since September on anthropologie's website.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 28, 2013)

> The dresses came in the August tote, at which point I can get maybe one or two uses out of things like that before I pack away summer items. Which is another issue. Getting clothing at the end of a season instead of the start of it. Wouldn't it make more sense to send out maxi dresses in April/May than August? Here's the anthropologie dress: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/search/27418565.jsp?cm_vc=SEARCH_RESULTS It's the Black and Grey striped one, when you add it to your basket you get the 19.95$ price. It's been on clearance since September on anthropologie's website.


 Hmm, have you looked into stitch fix? That might be a better fit for you bc it's more customizable. I know the owners are from Southern California where seasons aren't really a big thing and a sleeveless maxi could just get layered into fall.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmm, have you looked into stitch fix? That might be a better fit for you bc it's more customizable.

I know the owners are from Southern California where seasons aren't really a big thing and a sleeveless maxi could just get layered into fall.

I actually have. The newest PopSugar box came with a gift card for SF so I will be trying it for at least one month 






That could be the reason they're sending out things that don't match to the seasons in a good portion of the US. But those dresses (and the other items) have been on the market for a while, at least since early summer. If they were sending out items that were brand new from designers who make lighter, summery items that would be one thing. But they're sending out items at the end of a season that have been available for a while, a significant portion of which are on sale and aren't geared for a good portion of the US at the time they send them. One tank I received in the August tote GT had been sending out since at least the May tote, it was in one that was reviewed by a blogger.

http://tickledpinkintherain.blogspot.com/2013/06/golden-tote-may-tote-un-toted.html

(The Cherish Aztec tank at the end of the review)

The only place I can find anything by Cherish (beyond a wholesaler website) is on eBay, where Cherish tanks are selling for 5-10$ each new.


----------



## tara1012 (Oct 28, 2013)

I just received my first tote and I was super nervous because I ordered a $149 one and that's a lot of money if I don't end up liking most of it. However, I LOVED almost everything (on the fence about one item- but I didn't straight up hate anything). I also seemed to get quite a different selection than most of you, possibly because I ordered at the end of the month. I ordered early last week, my tote was shipped Friday, and I received it today (I only live about 60 miles from LA).

For size reference, I'm generally a size 6/Medium and 5'6" tall. Here's what I got (excuse the pictures - I'm apparently too old to have learned how to take good mirror pictures of myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />): 





This was one of my picks - the Pointelle Knit Dress (size Medium). It's a brand called Kerisma. It's a cashmere blend and SUPER soft. However, mine had a hole in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





It's right on the seam where the skirt joins the top. I emailed Golden Tote about it and got a reply back really quickly (less than an hour) that they'd check the warehouse tomorrow and see if they had a replacement. If not, they'll let me pick something else. Has anyone else had this issue before? Do you know if they'll make me send this one back? I do like it and can probably sew the seam up if I wanted to since it's black and probably wouldn't show my poor sewing skills too badly. 





Second pick was the Vegan Hoodie Motorcycle Jacket (size Large). The brand is called Thread Supply.

This was the main reason I bought this tote. I've been looking for a good leather jacket for a while. I wasn't sure if the "vegan" leather would look nice though - and that's why I didn't buy this tote earlier in the month. I was excited until I saw some of the model pictures and they made the faux leather looks sort of plastic-y. As someone who rocked a baby blue pleather jacket in 7th grade, I wasn't excited to recreate THAT look. Then I saw some of your pics on here and it looked much better. I'm happy to say that the "leather" is really soft and doesn't look plastic at all. I would suggest sizing up though. I got a Large and it still fits pretty snug and I'm pretty small-chested (34B). 





Varsity Sweater Jacket (size Medium). Brand name: Ellison. This is the item I picked from the boutique (this month they allowed the $149 totes to pick one of their extra items). Honestly, if they didn't do that I probably wouldn't have bought the tote. I wanted this sweater so bad last month, but it wasn't available in the cheaper tote and there wasn't anything else I really wanted to justify buying the $149 tote. So when I saw this was still available in my size, I decided to go for it. I LOVE LOVE this sweater. It's totally my style and really soft. It's less bulky than I thought (which is good) and fits like a cardigan. 









First surprise item - cream colored sweater (size Medium), Potter's Pot brand. This sweater is so comfy. It's a lighter sweater, and the bottom of the back is a sheer lace. I'm not much of a lacy/ruffles/girly stuff person, but I'm definitely going to wear this sweater. It's just enough detail to make it feminine without being overly girly. 





Surprise item: dark purple wrap shirt (size Medium) - Ovi brand. Like the last sweater, this isn't something I would probably pick out on my own, but it looks great on. It's sort of hard to explain, but it's made kind of like those wrap skirts. It's stitched together and the top and the bottom to prevent it from opening, but there's a big gap in the middle so you definitely have to wear a cami underneath. It lays really well though without puckering, but bigger chested ladies might have an issue with that. The sleeves also can be rolled up and buttoned into place, so it's versatile for different seasons. It's 100% polyester, but has a nice, expensive silky feel to it. It's also a deep, eggplant purple (the pic makes it looks more reddish toned). 









Surprise item: Cream chunky sweater (size Medium/Large). Mak B brand. Okay, so this is the item I'm kind of on the fence about. It's really, really soft and comfy, but the fit is kind weird. The arms are huge and the bottom is fitted. The back is exactly the same as the front with the deep V neck. I would have loved it if it was just a regular sweater fit. I'm not a big fan of shorter sleeved sweaters either. So this one may go up for trade if anyone is interested. 

Overall, this was a great tote. Hopefully I can get my sweater dress replaced. I love seeing pics of everyone else's totes, so thanks for looking at mine!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 28, 2013)

When will Nov selection window be open? I missed out on this month, waffling if I wanted to buy or not and when I decided yes, the Aztec sweater was out of stock *sob*


----------



## natashaia (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my first tote and I was super nervous because I ordered a $149 one and that's a lot of money if I don't end up liking most of it. However, I LOVED almost everything (on the fence about one item- but I didn't straight up hate anything). I also seemed to get quite a different selection than most of you, possibly because I ordered at the end of the month. I ordered early last week, my tote was shipped Friday, and I received it today (I only live about 60 miles from LA).

For size reference, I'm generally a size 6/Medium and 5'6" tall. Here's what I got (excuse the pictures - I'm apparently too old to have learned how to take good mirror pictures of myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />): 





This was one of my picks - the Pointelle Knit Dress (size Medium). It's a brand called Kerisma. It's a cashmere blend and SUPER soft. However, mine had a hole in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





It's right on the seam where the skirt joins the top. I emailed Golden Tote about it and got a reply back really quickly (less than an hour) that they'd check the warehouse tomorrow and see if they had a replacement. If not, they'll let me pick something else. Has anyone else had this issue before? Do you know if they'll make me send this one back? I do like it and can probably sew the seam up if I wanted to since it's black and probably wouldn't show my poor sewing skills too badly. 





Second pick was the Vegan Hoodie Motorcycle Jacket (size Large). The brand is called Thread Supply.

This was the main reason I bought this tote. I've been looking for a good leather jacket for a while. I wasn't sure if the "vegan" leather would look nice though - and that's why I didn't buy this tote earlier in the month. I was excited until I saw some of the model pictures and they made the faux leather looks sort of plastic-y. As someone who rocked a baby blue pleather jacket in 7th grade, I wasn't excited to recreate THAT look. Then I saw some of your pics on here and it looked much better. I'm happy to say that the "leather" is really soft and doesn't look plastic at all. I would suggest sizing up though. I got a Large and it still fits pretty snug and I'm pretty small-chested (34B). 





Varsity Sweater Jacket (size Medium). Brand name: Ellison. This is the item I picked from the boutique (this month they allowed the $149 totes to pick one of their extra items). Honestly, if they didn't do that I probably wouldn't have bought the tote. I wanted this sweater so bad last month, but it wasn't available in the cheaper tote and there wasn't anything else I really wanted to justify buying the $149 tote. So when I saw this was still available in my size, I decided to go for it. I LOVE LOVE this sweater. It's totally my style and really soft. It's less bulky than I thought (which is good) and fits like a cardigan. 









First surprise item - cream colored sweater (size Medium), Potter's Pot brand. This sweater is so comfy. It's a lighter sweater, and the bottom of the back is a sheer lace. I'm not much of a lacy/ruffles/girly stuff person, but I'm definitely going to wear this sweater. It's just enough detail to make it feminine without being overly girly. 





Surprise item: dark purple wrap shirt (size Medium) - Ovi brand. Like the last sweater, this isn't something I would probably pick out on my own, but it looks great on. It's sort of hard to explain, but it's made kind of like those wrap skirts. It's stitched together and the top and the bottom to prevent it from opening, but there's a big gap in the middle so you definitely have to wear a cami underneath. It lays really well though without puckering, but bigger chested ladies might have an issue with that. The sleeves also can be rolled up and buttoned into place, so it's versatile for different seasons. It's 100% polyester, but has a nice, expensive silky feel to it. It's also a deep, eggplant purple (the pic makes it looks more reddish toned). 









Surprise item: Cream chunky sweater (size Medium/Large). Mak B brand. Okay, so this is the item I'm kind of on the fence about. It's really, really soft and comfy, but the fit is kind weird. The arms are huge and the bottom is fitted. The back is exactly the same as the front with the deep V neck. I would have loved it if it was just a regular sweater fit. I'm not a big fan of shorter sleeved sweaters either. So this one may go up for trade if anyone is interested. 

Overall, this was a great tote. Hopefully I can get my sweater dress replaced. I love seeing pics of everyone else's totes, so thanks for looking at mine! 
I love that purple top! i ts not available in the shop, I'm going to try to look for it online.


----------



## greer (Oct 28, 2013)

> I love that purple top! i ts not available in the shop, I'm going to try to look for it online.Â


 I have it in L if you have something to trade or want to buy it.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 28, 2013)

@tara1012  The white/cream sweater in the last image -- Does it have a keyhole back?


----------



## tara1012 (Oct 28, 2013)

@TheNewMrsRivers No, it's not the sweater with the keyhole back that some people got. The back looks exactly like the front.


----------



## lerue (Oct 29, 2013)

@natashaia - love your tote and photos, I also love that you posted the brands, thanks sooooo much! I always wonder what are the brands they send out.  Everything looks great on you, I especially liked that sweater with the lacey back!


----------



## lerue (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my tote yesterday and just now got around to taking pictures... I absolutely loved my tote this time around. I ordered the $149 tote and added on the Tomgirl Flannel and the Grey/Navy Baseball sweater. I also received an extra item because last month one of my shirts came with a small tear in it. This is my first time uploading multiple pictures so hopefully this comes out ok 


The bomber jacket was one of my picks and I'm absolutely in love with it! This alone would have made the tote worth it to me.




This was my second pick.. super soft and cute on.




This was a surprise item.. SUPER cute leggings that in the front are faux leather.. they are a bit snug but hopefully will fit into them soon




Another surprise item.. really cute just looks weird on me.




Another surprise item... Puella swing dress and I absolutely love it!




This was my boutique pick... so cute and comfy




This was my extra to replace the damged item last month.. fits so well and super cute!




This was one of my add on items and I love it also!




The only thing not pictured is the tomgirl flannel which I'm wearing right now. Another one of my favorite items.
@heartsandwhimsy - I am obsessed with your tote, you got such great items!!!! Any chance you wanna do a girl a favor and post the brands that each is?? They are sold out of the baseball sweater and I am dying for it, I've heard it's comfy! I also love your red striped sweater! I can't wait to see next months items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lerue (Oct 29, 2013)

@greal21 - I LOVE your totes, such great items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lerue (Oct 29, 2013)

So, since I've seen all the amazing totes, I kept ALMOST clicking the purchase, until the other day when I saw all the $149 totes were sold out.. well, just my luck, today they were available again, AND with the TILE SWEATER! I was so excited! I jumped and got it - I'm really sad the baseball sweater is sold out because I really wanted that, but I'll take the tile sweater and the striped sweater dress - I'm excited to see what else comes with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sashatiara (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh no, I wrote to someone on FB and they said I could return a $149 tote and keep one of my chosen items and be charged the boutique price of the item. The person said it wouldn't be a problem so I mailed my tote and emailed to check the status. Rosemary said she would try to pick up the returns but I haven't heard back yet. I hope they are going to give me a refund soon.

I am having trouble with the refunds of two of my totes. I received a full refund for my September tote even though I should have been charged for the item I asked to keep. I don't want to feel like I cheated the company so I emailed them about this again. I returned my October tote and it was received at the other location on 10/21 but I noticed that the return address has changed after I mailed that tote and still haven't heard anything about it. I emailed Rosemary to let her know that my returned October tote was at the original return address.


----------



## lerue (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh no, I wrote to someone on FB and they said I could return a $149 tote and keep one of my chosen items and be charged the boutique price of the item. The person said it wouldn't be a problem so I mailed my tote and emailed to check the status. Rosemary said she would try to pick up the returns but I haven't heard back yet. I hope they are going to give me a refund soon.

I am having trouble with the refunds of two of my totes. I received a full refund for my September tote even though I should have been charged for the item I asked to keep. I don't want to feel like I cheated the company so I emailed them about this again. I returned my October tote and it was received at the other location on 10/21 but I noticed that the return address has changed after I mailed that tote and still haven't heard anything about it. I emailed Rosemary to let her know that my returned October tote was at the original return address.

I got an August Tote I think, and I ended up returning it, it seemed like it took FOREVER, but about a month and half later, I finally got the money back in my account.. I think they just take a really long time, but you'll eventually get it back...


----------



## tara1012 (Oct 29, 2013)

@lerue - that was actually my tote/pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Natashaia just replied to my post. I figured the brands might help anyone who wanted to look around to see if an item was available elsewhere. @natashaia - I googled and couldn't find anything online for that purple Ovi top. Did you have any luck?


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone who got the tile sweater know the brand name? want to sleuth the interwebs and see if I can find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Oct 29, 2013)

@rachelshine I believe the tile sweater was by "Fate", which appears to be an Australian company.  I hope that helps!


----------



## natashaia (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@lerue - that was actually my tote/pics




Natashaia just replied to my post. I figured the brands might help anyone who wanted to look around to see if an item was available elsewhere.

@natashaia - I googled and couldn't find anything online for that purple Ovi top. Did you have any luck?
I couldn't find it! but thank you for posting the brands! i may try the Nov tote, maybe they will have leftovers.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 29, 2013)

> @heartsandwhimsy - I am obsessed with your tote, you got such great items!!!! Any chance you wanna do a girl a favor and post the brands that each is?? They are sold out of the baseball sweater and I am dying for it, I've heard it's comfy! I also love your red striped sweater! I can't wait to see next months items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Absolutely! I have a teething baby so it may take a day or two


----------



## rozzypants (Oct 29, 2013)

New here! I bought that tile sweater from Modnique a couple of days ago. http://www.modnique.com/product/Women/Women-s/Fate/Most-Popular-Sweaters-Shop-from-19/12916/Fate-Multicolor-Asymmetrical-Sweater/01683821/color/BLACKMULTI/size/seeac/gseeac


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New here! I bought that tile sweater from Modnique a couple of days ago. http://www.modnique.com/product/Women/Women-s/Fate/Most-Popular-Sweaters-Shop-from-19/12916/Fate-Multicolor-Asymmetrical-Sweater/01683821/color/BLACKMULTI/size/seeac/gseeac
Oooh thanks!! Now I just need to decide if I want to buy it for $60 or just do the $150 tote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## danator (Oct 29, 2013)

you guys I am just having the worst luck - first, my tote was delayed because they had a problem with the block print dress in one of the later shipments, so i had to choose something to replace it from the  boutique, fine, no worries, i love most of their clothes so that's not an issue. Then I get my tote today (after ordering Oct 1) and discover all of my surprise items are the wrong size - I ordered a large and have my profile set to large, i recieved a whole bunch of mediums. The worst part is i love the style, and my chosen items fit amazingly (they came in a large) and I love them. I posted on their facebook wall about it and am hoping since it was a mistake on their part I can get an exchange for the right sizes, I really don't want to return the tote but i currently only have 2 items that fit!  we'll see...


----------



## tara1012 (Oct 29, 2013)

So, they are out of the Pointelle dresses in my size (mine had a hole in it) so they offered an exchange for another item in their boutique. But now I can't decide what I want!! I'm going back and forth between the Boho Lux Dress and the Tile Wrap Sweater. Anyone have either and want to help me out? Someone earlier said the sweater hangs weird and made them look big, so that's why I'm kind of on the fence about it. Also, is is really short in the back like the pics make it look? Thanks!!!


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Oct 29, 2013)

@tara1012 love how the boho lux dress fits--and I'm bigger and curvier

Also, re: refunds...I sent back one of my totes (the $49 one)--I sent it back October 19th and just got an email today saying the refund has been processed. Maybe they're trying to speed things up because of feedback?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Oct 29, 2013)

> So, they are out of the Pointelle dresses in my size (mine had a hole in it) so they offered an exchange for another item in their boutique. But now I can't decide what I want!! I'm going back and forth between the Boho Lux Dress and the Tile Wrap Sweater. Anyone have either and want to help me out? Someone earlier said the sweater hangs weird and made them look big, so that's why I'm kind of on the fence about it. Also, is is really short in the back like the pics make it look? Thanks!!!


 I have the tile sweater and though it fits slightly big on me it's really cute and cozy. I wore it this past Sunday for breakfast out on my skinny jeans and a tight top &amp; low heeled boots and it was the perfect boho cool look. The back is really short though in case you don't like that look. It ends right below the waist area.


----------



## lerue (Oct 30, 2013)

@heartsandwhimsy - you rock!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@tara1012 - so sorry!! you are awesome though for doing all that for us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@rozzypants - amazing job finding that sweater! I would totally snatch that up if I hadn't already ordered the $149 tote since it came back in stock with the sweater! They also asked me to pick an item from the boutique, but they are out of almost everything.. I made a list of like 5 items that said out of stock and 2 that were in -i'm hoping they magically get something I want back in.. but we'll see!

@rachelshine - mmm, if you pick the $149 tote, you can pick 2 of their items, and they are still doing the email thing to ask you to pick another boutique item! So that's an option, i noticed they are almost out of that sweater on fate..


----------



## rozzypants (Oct 30, 2013)

I found it totally by accident. Some of that stuff is on Modcloth too... the leopard jacket and the varsity sweater. I've learned from finding these that if you like 3 things from your tote, you got your money's worth..


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 30, 2013)

It's silly that I am all the way to check out &amp; then hesitate when I see I pay for shipping 



 . I have the Tile Sweater and Pointelle Knit Dress in my cart, sooo wish they had a L left in the jacket, my chest will not fit into a small.


----------



## centaur74 (Oct 30, 2013)

Got my tote today. Got the vegan motorcycle jacket (snug but going to keep, my pick), the tile sweater (also my pick), the chunky sweater in ivory (my boutique pick), the cream Potter's Pot sweater with lace back, a sleeveless black and white mini dress from Collective Concepts and the purple/chocolate Ovi top in medium (put these one up for trade, just doesn't fit.)  Not bad overall. The Potter's Pot sweater is actually my favorite though it's quite a loose fit.


----------



## greer (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone getting a November tote? To be honest, not really in love with any of the sneak peeks they've showed on Facebook.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone getting a November tote? To be honest, not really in love with any of the sneak peeks they've showed on Facebook.
I'm on the fence, too!  I haven't seen anything I *have to have* yet, and I got two October totes since I regretted not getting the bomber jacket the first time around (plus it was my Birthday).  Part of me thinks I'll give in and buy one anyway just in case the extra items are as great as October's were!  Maybe I'll just get a $49 tote.  We'll see what happens on the 4th!  

BTW...my second October tote is out for delivery today, so if I get any extra items that haven't been posted here yet, I'll definitely post pictures!


----------



## centaur74 (Oct 31, 2013)

I've seen pics of all of the tote items I got except for one. Here's a photo of a dress I got in my tote. Looks really cute on. A little bummed that it's dry clean only. (Actually I noticed a few of my items were dry clean only. I wish we could request no dry clean only, which is a standing request I have with Stitch Fix.)


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 1, 2013)

My favorite item from the November tote is the lace dress they are making for one of the surprise items. It's exciting to know most people will get it and the choice items seem cute too. Seems like I won't be able to pass once again lol


----------



## FLgirl (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Ladies! I can't wait for the November tote! Love the lacey dress! 

I am hoping that the Flower Studded Clutch comes back into stock, however I am guessing this will probably not happen so I was wondering if someone can please tell me the brand name of it so I may scour the internet for it?????

I am actually thinking of a christmas present for a friend who fell in love with it post sell out. 

Thank you guys for the help!


----------



## kdris152 (Nov 1, 2013)

the brand is street level. I have it and I LOVE IT!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 1, 2013)

If you like the brand potters pot, they have some of their stuff on ideeli today.


----------



## QueenK76 (Nov 4, 2013)

November tote is up!! This will be my first purchase from Golden Tote. After seeing all the October spoilers I had to try this! I chose the Printed Shift Dress &amp; Sheer Floral Embroidered Blouse from the $149.00 selection. I'm hoping I get blown away by what they send me..especially for the price + shipping to Canada O_O


----------



## greer (Nov 4, 2013)

Skipping the tote this month. Nothing really wowed me and thought I'd take a break. Really excited to hear everyone's picks and see your surprise items!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 4, 2013)

Would love the $149 tote (there are like five things I want in it) but can't do that two months in a row. The $49 is okay but I don't really love anything in there. Guess I can wait until December.


----------



## lerue (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Skipping the tote this month. Nothing really wowed me and thought I'd take a break. Really excited to hear everyone's picks and see your surprise items!
I agree.. there are a few things I'm okay with, but nothing that I NEED like with last month's tote, but I'm still super excited to see everything everyone gets!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay!


----------



## Andi B (Nov 4, 2013)

I ordered the printed shift dress and the ivory oversized sweater coat, which they show worn together on their facebook page.  I hope it doesn't end up looking "granny" on me, but I thought it was worth a shot to see what the extras are.  Hopefully I won't be disappointed.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 4, 2013)

I was so sure I would click the purchase button in lighting speed this month but after reviewing all the options and seeing how some items I like only come in small, small/ medium no xs I gave it some more time. Most likely the smalls will work but even in that case I am not sure about the choices. I love the military jacket however I purchased something similar from stitch fix two months ago ( willow and clay they featured on the blog on their CEO) and I LOVE it and have already worn it so many times. It kinda bothered me also that they mentioned choosing this piece would result in receiving 5 pieces. I don't get WHY as this piece is only $85 and in the past we could choose pieces that were over $100 and still get 6 items,go figure! I like the shift dress, the Aztec print pink jacket ( but will I wear it enough), the black dress none of them are absolute loves like last month though, I may still do it not sure yet


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 4, 2013)

I see they have the tile wrap sweater back in this month's tote, almost pushing me to order the $150!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 4, 2013)

> I see they have the tile wrap sweater back in this month's tote, almost pushing me to order the $150!


 I know I won't be helping but I got the tile sweater last month and have already worn it many times, got lots of compliments; now that choice was so great LOL


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 4, 2013)

Wearing the tile sweater now!


----------



## centaur74 (Nov 4, 2013)

I went with the $49 tote and picked the sheer floral embroidered blouse. I like the everything jacket, but I have so many I wasn't sold on going with the bigger tote.


----------



## greer (Nov 4, 2013)

I LOVE the tile sweater. Have worn it a bunch already.


----------



## centaur74 (Nov 4, 2013)

I love my tile sweater from last month too. I haven't gotten much wear out of it yet (because it just hasn't been that cold in Austin and I've been out of town and wanted to pack light) but definitely plan to get some use out of it in the next couple of months. I will add that I thought the arm/shoulder area was a little snugger than I prefer, but not uncomfortable.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 4, 2013)

@centaur74 what size did you get? I was leaning towards large because I am quite busty haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## centaur74 (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @centaur74 what size did you get? I was leaning towards large because I am quite busty haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I got a medium. For reference I usually wear an 8/medium. However, I'm also a 36D and frequently size up to a large in outer wear because of the bust. I had got the black vegan moto jacket in a large last month and will wear it, but still found it to be overly snug on the girls, lol. Maybe someone who is busty and got a size large sweater could chime in as to whether it was snug in the shoulder area. It's really not unwearable though. I mostly just notice it when I put it on, but obviously it's a stretchy fabric and I don't notice it through the day.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *centaur74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a medium. For reference I usually wear an 8/medium. However, I'm also a 36D and frequently size up to a large in outer wear because of the bust. I had got the black vegan moto jacket in a large last month and will wear it, but still found it to be overly snug on the girls, lol. Maybe someone who is busty and got a size large sweater could chime in as to whether it was snug in the shoulder area. It's really not unwearable though. I mostly just notice it when I put it on, but obviously it's a stretchy fabric and I don't notice it through the day.
thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i am about the same sizing as you, but may just go for the large &amp; have a looser feel. 

I think I am finally going to get my first tote! Now if the website will just cooperate.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 4, 2013)

I am an E cup and got the medium in the tile sweater. It's fitted in the upper arm area (guess I have slightly rotund upper arms?) but the shoulders don't bother me. I will say that although it looks nice on me and I love it it doesn't really slim me that much, so if you are self conscious about that kind of thing I thought id mention it.


----------



## roskandy (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am an E cup and got the medium in the tile sweater. It's fitted in the upper arm area (guess I have slightly rotund upper arms?) but the shoulders don't bother me. I will say that although it looks nice on me and I love it it doesn't really slim me that much, so if you are self conscious about that kind of thing I thought id mention it.

Yup, also looove the tile sweater from last month. The snuggness shouldn't be bothersome, but it's important to note because it makes it harder to wear with a long sleeve shirt underneath! It stretches a bit, though.

[edit] Has anyone been able to place an order? I've been trying to get november, but the site kept freezing earlier and now it's saying that everything is out of stock!


----------



## cmello (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi ladies. i'm new to golden tote I have been lurking on here and love a lot of the pieces. I have a few questions. when do you normally get your totes??? also they sent me an email with the surprise item the lace dress which I love does that mean everyone gets if if they buy a tote??


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies. i'm new to golden tote I have been lurking on here and love a lot of the pieces. I have a few questions. when do you normally get your totes??? also they sent me an email with the surprise item the lace dress which I love does that mean everyone gets if if they buy a tote??
I think they say it starts shipping 1 week after the sale ends, most people end up getting their totes by the end of the month. I read on their FB that they made 300 lace dresses and you'll only receive with the $149 tote.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## centaur74 (Nov 4, 2013)

I need to stop reading this thread and browsing the Goldentote site, lol. The more I think about it the more I wish I ordered the everything jacket. If I order a second tote, don't they waive a second shipping fee? Has anyone ever successfully e-mailed and asked them to upgrade to the larger tote after already ordering the small tote?


----------



## cmello (Nov 4, 2013)

@rachelshine thanks for the info. I didn't see anything about the lace dress on their fb yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @rachelshine thanks for the info. I didn't see anything about the lace dress on their fb yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
No problem. It was a response to someone who asked on their page!


----------



## tara1012 (Nov 4, 2013)

I like the black/white sweater and the flannel shirt, but the flannel shirt I could get at any store at the mall for MUCH cheaper plus I already have a couple of them, so I think I'm going to wait and see if anyone gets the sweater and how soft it is/how it fits. Sometimes 100% acrylic sweaters can be a little itchy to me. Generally the stuff I like doesn't sell out, so if it's still there in a couple of weeks I might get the $49 tote.

I ended up picking out the Tile Wrap Sweater for my replacement for the Pointelle dress that was damaged last month. It's supposed to be here today! I travel a lot during the holidays (my family lives on the other side of the country), so I figured it would be really comfy to wrap up in on a long airplane ride this winter. 

Can't wait to see everyone's totes!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 4, 2013)

Wahooo finally got my order to go thru! Tile sweater come to mama! Also picked up the black lace dress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alichelsealyn (Nov 4, 2013)

This month looks SO good. I stopped creeping for a while but the email got my attention and I decided to check it out. There are so many things I want in this tote but I just can't afford it right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmello (Nov 4, 2013)

how do you know you're getting the lace dress?


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how do you know you're getting the lace dress?
I'm not sure. Sarah originally said there was 300 made for the $149 bag totes, so assuming it goes to the first 300 who ordered it? I am planning on emailing and asking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmello (Nov 4, 2013)

ahh the tile sweather is already sold out in my size and so is the floral blouse!!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ahh the tile sweather is already sold out in my size and so is the floral blouse!!
Ohh no!! Email / Facebook Sarah and see if they'll be restocking? The tile sweater was from last month and must have been super popular. I remember after Oct. sale was over, a few weeks later some items were restocked. I waited for Nov. to see if I liked anything better &amp; was so thrilled to see the sweater. Also, look a few pages earlier, someone posted a link to the sweater online (it was ~$70 I believe).


----------



## XJ Sarah (Nov 6, 2013)

I ordered mine today! Got the 149 tote for the first time I got the 49 tote 2 other times and wasn't really impressed so I am giving it one more try. I loved a lot of the stuff this month I picked the everything jacket it seems perfect for the snow here and I picked the color block grandma sweater. Has anyone got the everything jacket yet Im wondering how warm it actually is. Its 30 outside right now so I need warmth lol


----------



## cmello (Nov 7, 2013)

After two months of lurking I finally gave in and purchased my first golden tote. I even cancelled my stitch fix! As taking a rish of not knowing anything you get is too risky for me. I ordered the 149 tote I got the tile sweater ( thank god they restocked small) and the lace flower top. I'm just praying I get the black lace dress that is the one thing I wanted to get out of everything. fingers crossed!! looking forward to seeing reviews on here I will post mine also. How long does it take to get a tote?? they said they will ship on the 15th


----------



## KeepBreathing (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ahh the tile sweather is already sold out in my size and so is the floral blouse!!
The tile sweater and blouse were sold as as of yesterday evening, but were back in stock today.  I just ordered my first tote and chose both of those items.


----------



## lerue (Nov 9, 2013)

I just got my October Tote.. I ordered at the VERY end of the month when they got the tile sweater back in - LOVING my tote!! 

my first pick - Stripe sweater dress:





My boutique pick - chevron dress:





my second pick - tile sweater: 





My extras.. some sort of short sleeved sweater i'll have to try on to see how it is:





A log sleeved rouched top? Hoping it will look good on:





A cute sweater top I saw in some others totes.. looks soft!




Anyways, that's what I got and I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got my first tote in August and didn't like most of it so I sent it back.  I'm not liking anything too much to get the November Tote, so I'm holding out for December! 

You can check out my Golden Tote review on my blog if u want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LeRue


----------



## centaur74 (Nov 9, 2013)

Any word on when the November boxes may ship? My hubby is out of town for another week and I was sorta on a no-buy when I got the $149 tote so I'm really hoping they ship really fast this month, lol, even though I know they may not ship for another week or so.


----------



## centaur74 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lerue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my October Tote.. I ordered at the VERY end of the month when they got the tile sweater back in - LOVING my tote!! 

my first pick - Stripe sweater dress:





My boutique pick - chevron dress:





my second pick - tile sweater: 





My extras.. some sort of short sleeved sweater i'll have to try on to see how it is:





A log sleeved rouched top? Hoping it will look good on:





A cute sweater top I saw in some others totes.. looks soft!




Anyways, that's what I got and I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got my first tote in August and didn't like most of it so I sent it back.  I'm not liking anything too much to get the November Tote, so I'm holding out for December! 

You can check out my Golden Tote review on my blog if u want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LeRue

@lerue or anyone who ordered the stripe sweater dress: Curious how the stripe sweater dress fits? Is it super tight? I thought about adding it on but didn't want a skin-tight dress so just wasn't sure? You wouldn't want to post a pic on you by chance would you? Does it seem pretty true to size?


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 9, 2013)

@centaur74 I believe Sarah wrote on FB that first wave of shipments should be going out no later than 11/15? I'm hoping I get mine quick if they ship from SF


----------



## centaur74 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @centaur74 I believe Sarah wrote on FB that first wave of shipments should be going out no later than 11/15? I'm hoping I get mine quick if they ship from SF
Damn. My husband comes back the 16th, lol.


----------



## centaur74 (Nov 10, 2013)

So I wore the tile sweater with a white top today and found that the sweater left black fuzz all over my shirt. Anyone else have this problem? I'm wondering if trying to hand wash it would help?


----------



## rozzypants (Nov 10, 2013)

I ordered a 49 tote today after trying hard not to, and finally caved in. Mostly because I want the Ellison blouse that some ladies got in the Oct tote.... they let me request it. My other pick was the black dress. I haven't been too thrilled with my surprise items in the past, but have loved all of my picks. It's also fun lurking this thread and seeing what ya'll got... that's how I got all obsessed with the Ellison blouse.


----------



## lerue (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *centaur74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lerue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
You can check out my Golden Tote review on my blog if u want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LeRue
@lerue or anyone who ordered the stripe sweater dress: Curious how the stripe sweater dress fits? Is it super tight? I thought about adding it on but didn't want a skin-tight dress so just wasn't sure? You wouldn't want to post a pic on you by chance would you? Does it seem pretty true to size?

@centaur74 - My mom just sent me pics that I added to my blog post.. (the link up there) the website said that it was a tight fit, so I sized up to Large.. I haven't gotten home yet - still about 2 weeks, but she tried the clothes on... it's tight on her, but I think will fit me fine.. she's 5'7, 160lbs, and wears a size 10-12.  I am 5'7, 145 lbs, size 6. As you can tell by her face.. she didn't really like this dress on her, but most of the other items I got look really good on her and she's trying to steal them from me!


----------



## centaur74 (Nov 12, 2013)

@lerue lol at the look on your mom's face, but that's awesome she was willing to try stuff on for you. I didn't realize you were out of the country until I peeked at your blog. Thinking the dress is cute but so short (but cute with leggings or tights) for me. I keep wondering why almost all of Goldentote's dresses are so short? Maybe I'm just too old at 38, lol.


----------



## lerue (Nov 13, 2013)

@centaur74 - it does seem that they are pretty short - but the chevron dress I got looks like it hits mid thigh.. closer to the knee.. if it's a wintery dress though - or tight, I usually add tights  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose (Nov 13, 2013)

What brand is the plaid cardigan? I received what I believe is an identical one from stitch fix. Look exactly the same.


----------



## rozzypants (Nov 13, 2013)

The cardigan is Ellison.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 13, 2013)

> What brand is the plaid cardigan? I received what I believe is an identical one from stitch fix. Look exactly the same.


 Must be the same one; Stitch Fix carries/ carried many of the featured Golden tote items including the Ellison flannel, Fate Tile Cardigan, the printed chambray dress with the lace back, and the Eiffel Tower print top from the summer tote. Just a few off the top of my mind


----------



## rozzypants (Nov 13, 2013)

THey do.. I got the striped pencil skirt in my fix the same month it was in the totes.


----------



## tara1012 (Nov 13, 2013)

So...I wore my tile wrap sweater last week and it's super itchy on me. I do have sensitive skin, but I've never had any issues with fabric other than wool. This sweater is a rayon/acrylic/polyester/nylon blend. I thought maybe it was the acrylic, but I looked at my other sweaters and have lots of acrylic/polyester blends that I've worn with no issues and I have a ton of rayon shirts as well. 

Anyway, does anyone have any tips of how to make it less itchy, or is it a lost cause? I read a few ideas such as soaking in white vinegar (which apparently I shouldn't do with rayon, so maybe not) and hand washing and rubbing hair conditioner in it. I'm scared of ruining it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The sleeves are on the tighter side, so I don't think wearing a long sleeved shirt under it would work comfortably...not to mention it still would come down over my hands and up around my neck anyways.

I'm so sad...I really love the sweater otherwise!


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know what the washing instructions are...if it even says dryclean only, you can usually hand wash and lay flat. Anyway, where I'm going with this is you can add white vinegar to the fabric softener container of your washer and it will include it in the final rinse cycle--I do it all the time and it might help.


----------



## tara1012 (Nov 14, 2013)

[@]SkeletonOfTrust[/@]: it says hand wash only and lay flat to dry. I read to soak in a diluted vinegar before washing, then also read somewhere else that vinegar can ruin rayon. I may just spot test to see how it reacts. Thanks so much!! I'm glad to hear that someone has tried that before-makes me feel better about trying it.


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Nov 14, 2013)

i had no idea about vinegar and rayon...i have a ton of rayon blends and have never seen any problems with the vinegar. maybe they mean full-strength vinegar...

i don't even use commercial fabric softener anymore. vinegar gets rid of residues, smells, etc....so in love with it.

ME+VINEGAR=BFF4EVER


----------



## tara1012 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ha...I'm def. going to try the vinegar then. A couple of the websites did say diluted was okay, but there were a few that were like "NO VINEGAR NEAR RAYON EVERRRRR".


----------



## cmello (Nov 15, 2013)

does anyone know if the totes will be shipping out today?? I read on their facebook that 15th would be starting shipments. This is also my first tote so I'm little too nervous/excited to see what I get especially because I really want that lace dress. I asked them on fb and through my order for it so fingers crossed. Even thought I have not gotten any like on my comments I feel kind of left out over on their facebook page


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 15, 2013)

> does anyone know if the totes will be shipping out today?? I read on their facebook that 15th would be starting shipments. This is also my first tote so I'm little too nervous/excited to see what I get especially because I really want that lace dress. I asked them on fb and through my order for it so fingers crossed. Even thought I have not gotten any like on my comments I feel kind of left out over on their facebook page :icon_redf


 Sarah responded yesterday that they are going to be shipping today/this weekend. I believe it goes in waves based on when you order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looloo62 (Nov 15, 2013)

Got an email today with my tracking info. Yay!!!


----------



## QueenK76 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *looloo62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got an email today with my tracking info. Yay!!!
WOOOO!! awesome!!! I hope I get a email soon..this will be my first tote ever and I'm bouncing off the walls for it.


----------



## QueenK76 (Nov 17, 2013)

got my tracking # yesterday!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 17, 2013)

Yayyy also got my tracking. Can't wait for it to get here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 17, 2013)

> got my tracking # yesterday!





> Yayyy also got my tracking. Can't wait for it to get here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want my tracking number!!!


----------



## centaur74 (Nov 17, 2013)

No tracking for me yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I secretly hope they offer hideous clothes next month, lol, because my bank account (and husband) will have trouble with a big tote for a third month in a row.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Nov 18, 2013)

I bought my first Golden Tote on the first day of the sale this month. I still haven't received a shipping notice. I thought they were trying to get everything shipped out by last Friday. Is anyone else in the same boat?

I was really looking forward to December's sale, but if they can't ship when they say they will, I'll have to opt out.


----------



## centaur74 (Nov 18, 2013)

I ordered my tote on the first day and just got my shipping notice so yours will probably arrive today too.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought my first Golden Tote on the first day of the sale this month. I still haven't received a shipping notice. I thought they were trying to get everything shipped out by last Friday. Is anyone else in the same boat?

I was really looking forward to December's sale, but if they can't ship when they say they will, I'll have to opt out. 




I ordered the first day and didn't receive the notice until yesterday. She actually promised that shipping would go out this past Friday (11/15), not the Friday before that.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Nov 18, 2013)

I just got my tracking info. Yay!


----------



## trin0183 (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine is supposed to deliver tomorrow! Sadly, I won't be home and the bf will know how many boxes are supposed to come this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine still shows as processing. I'm antsy to get my tote but at the same time I would prefer to wait a few extra days and receive something I love than get a rush job where they throw in any ransom extras. I feel like they really take into account what I ask for in my notes when I order and I'm very grateful for that.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 18, 2013)

and now I have tracking... yaaaaay!!


----------



## cmello (Nov 18, 2013)

I have no tracking and ordered on the 4th ;(


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 18, 2013)

Annnd mine should be here by Wednesday *happy dance* CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## KeepBreathing (Nov 19, 2013)

I ordered on November 7th and mine still says processing.  I agree with you though, that I'd rather have it take a little longer and get items that fit my style.  This is my first tote, so I am anxiously awaiting my tracking info!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 19, 2013)

> I ordered on November 7th and mine still says processing.Â  I agree with you though, that I'd rather have it take a little longer and get items that fit my style.Â  This is my first tote, so I am anxiously awaiting my tracking info!


 my first tote was September, and because its a lot of money, I figured it would be a one time deal.. lol yeah this is my third tote in a row. The first tote I ordered I payed for two day shipping because I thought I would get it within two days but didn't realize that wasnt the case.. I was so pissed.. more at myself for not reading the faq.. its exciting and I want my clothes nooooooww lol. I've actually really built up my closet with just the past few totes I've received and can't wait to see what I get this time!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 19, 2013)

I want there to be a month of golden tote where the theme is pajamas and loungewear. And we can get a puella cotton knit robe and pjs and cami/short sets, leggings, comfy tees, etc.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 19, 2013)

Ps, Sarah just posted this on Facebook for anyone who hasn't gotten their shipping info yet: 

"Hey Everyone! Sorry for the delay in shipping! We started Thursday, Friday, even Sunday and will finish everyone who at least ordered in the first week today. I know we said we would ship by Friday but we just have had even more orders than before. Thanks for your patience!" 

Looks like they are getting more and more popular. I'll work for them if it means free clothes


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 19, 2013)

Miraculously LOL I skipped this month but can't wait to see all the pics


----------



## greal21 (Nov 19, 2013)

I got my tracking number! Mine should be here Thursday. &lt;3


----------



## greal21 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want there to be a month of golden tote where the theme is pajamas and loungewear. And we can get a puella cotton knit robe and pjs and cami/short sets, leggings, comfy tees, etc. 
What a great idea! I wouldn't mind getting some comfy loungewear in a tote.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 19, 2013)

> I got my tracking number! Mine should be here Thursday. &lt;3


 Yayy which ones did you get this month?


----------



## greal21 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yayy which ones did you get this month?
I got the everything jacket which I'm super excited about especially with how cold it's gotten here recently, the flower printed blouse, and the black button front dress. Now that I think about it, I have a ton of black dresses from them now, lol!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 19, 2013)

My tracking has shown "label has been created" since yesterday with no other information other than that. I was hoping to get it this week but now it's looking like next week. I wish ups delivered on Saturday


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tracking has shown "label has been created" since yesterday with no other information other than that. I was hoping to get it this week but now it's looking like next week. I wish ups delivered on Saturday
It took a few days for mine to update too. Maybe it'll be a miracle and you'll get it by Friday!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 19, 2013)

> It took a few days for mine to update too. Maybe it'll be a miracle and you'll get it by Friday!


 I like miracles


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 19, 2013)

> I got the everything jacket which I'm super excited about especially with how cold it's gotten here recently, the flower printed blouse, and the black button front dress. Now that I think about it, I have a ton of black dresses from them now, lol!


 The everything jacket is perfect for our area love the printed blouse and the black dress is totally my style too. I picture it with ankle boots and a floppy hat a bit bigger than what they have on the site. Definitely would have jumped on this month if I had not received and bought similar items from Stitch Fix so recently. Btw I have seen some of Golden tote [email protected] a random trip to Nordstrom Rack recently especially Collective Concepts, Flying Tomotoes, Ellison was surprised but worth a look if you ever go there


----------



## cmello (Nov 20, 2013)

anyone get their totes??? would love to see pictures. Mine  just updated to be delivered Monday ughh


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 20, 2013)

Mine is supposed to get here today!!! Will take pics as soon as I get my hands on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greal21 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The everything jacket is perfect for our area love the printed blouse and the black dress is totally my style too. I picture it with ankle boots and a floppy hat a bit bigger than what they have on the site. Definitely would have jumped on this month if I had not received and bought similar items from Stitch Fix so recently.
Btw I have seen some of Golden tote [email protected] a random trip to Nordstrom Rack recently especially Collective Concepts, Flying Tomotoes, Ellison was surprised but worth a look if you ever go there
Thanks for the styling tips. They're always enjoyed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah my sister and dad work at Nordstrom, so I frequent there a lot. I knew they carried the collective concepts brand as well as Thread &amp; Supply which was the bomber jacket brand. In fact, I think they have the same jacket in a different color there now. I have a peacoat by thread &amp; supply that I got there that I love. Kind of surprised by the other brands though, thought they were more small boutique brands. Were they in the ladies section? I'll have to check it out. My tote should be here tomorrow, so I'll be sure to take pics!


----------



## looloo62 (Nov 20, 2013)

Got my bag today!  I'm at work, so sorry for the crappy photos.  I got the $149 tote with the everything you need jacket and the button front little black dress. I have to say, this is definitely my favorite bag even though there's only 5 items.  I love every item and will wear them all the time, especially the jacket! I have been looking for a jacket like this for a long time.  



Spoiler





















Lace dress is navy.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 20, 2013)

Yay, got mine!! Here's some quick pics:



 

Come to me my pretttttty!



Spoiler







Navy &amp; white _Peach Love Cream_ top - Love this! Fits great, minus a smidge tight on the boobies. One of my favorites from the tote!





Cream, gray, black trim _reneec_ sweater. Super soft but not the most flattering on my body. Still so comfy though. 





Cream and black striped _lumiere_ sweater. LOVE THIS! It's thick, comfy, and lovely. 





One of my picks! Black button up lace _lulumari_ dress. Really cute, but definitely needs the top few buttons unbuttoned to not give off an Amish vibe. 





Close up on the lace. 





Navy blue lace inClover _dress_. Now it looks like shit on the hanger, massive and unflattering, but once on and with a belt it's SO much better. I may get it taken in slightly. 





My other pick!! Finally, I got my hands on this aztec print _Fate_ sweater. As someone mentioned earlier in this thread, it definitely does nothing for my figure, I love it. 



Overall, I am super happy. I wish the surprise dress fit a bit better, but this was fun!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 20, 2013)

Great stuff so far guys!!! less than 24 hours until I get my tote... yaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## QueenK76 (Nov 20, 2013)

WOOO golden totes are coming!! I think I'll be getting mine by the end of the week or monday..can't wait!


----------



## roskandy (Nov 20, 2013)

Mine is coming Friday! Soooo excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm going to try really hard to skip next month, but not sure how that will turn out, lol.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ooohhh..check their instagram page. There are a couple pics up for December already. Looks like its gonna be a lot of sweaters!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 21, 2013)

> Ooohhh..check their instagram page. There are a couple pics up for December already. Looks like its gonna be a lot of sweaters!


 I love the owl sweater but absolutely cannot afford another tote next month!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 21, 2013)

My tote came and this is the first time that I'm not thrilled with my items. I listed a few wish list items that I was looking for and they were so thoughtful and added things I requested but things just didn't fit me well. I'm out running errands but will post pics a little later. I guess I'm going to list some stuff on the trade thread and see how that goes.


----------



## QueenK76 (Nov 21, 2013)

got my tote!! and i am SOOO IMPRESSED! I dont have pictures to post but I got 2 nice light sweaters, the black floral dress I picked, the flower sweater that I also picked, the black lace dress and a very nice blue blouse. All perfect for work or home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 21, 2013)

> got my tote!! and i am SOOO IMPRESSED! I dont have pictures to post but I got 2 nice light sweaters, the black floral dress I picked, the flower sweater that I also picked, the black lace dress and a very nice blue blouse. All perfect for work or home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yaaaaaaay!!!! I'm so glad that you got an amazing tote!!!!


----------



## greal21 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tote came and this is the first time that I'm not thrilled with my items. I listed a few wish list items that I was looking for and they were so thoughtful and added things I requested but things just didn't fit me well. I'm out running errands but will post pics a little later. I guess I'm going to list some stuff on the trade thread and see how that goes.
I got mine today as well. I have to say it's the first one I'm debating about sending back. I LOVE my jacket I got though, so it's hard to say what I'll do. I'm about to post photos now...


----------



## greal21 (Nov 21, 2013)

Spoiler







First is the "Everything Jacket" which I selected. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this jacket. It's warm, has a removable inner lining for extra warmth, a fur hood, and can be cinched at the waist for a more fitted look. WAY cute and perfect for the weather we've been having lately in the NW.





Second is the Lumiere sweater. I don't care for this one much at all. First, I feel like every single tote has something with stripes in it, and I'm pretty much over stripes for the time being. Second, the fit is rather strange. I don't know if you can tell in the photo, but it kind of bubbles out at the bottom. This looks really weird on me since I have a long torso, and the bubble hits at my middle section making me look rather big there. :/





Third, I added on the flower embroidered top by Potters Pot. Really cute top, but it's hard to be excited about it when I won't wear it til probably next spring. Not only that, but the sleeves were kind of awkward on me too. I have slender arms, and I like shirts to be more form fitting around the arms and these were rather loose. Not flattering on me at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Next I received a top by Peach Love Cream. Again I won't wear this until spring most likely, plus I don't really see this as my type of style anyways. Cute but not for me.





Next was my second pick, the lulumari Little Black Dress. The fit of this on me was so wrong. The waist cinches at a bad spot accentuating my 'love handles', lol. The shoulder detail looks awkward on me too. I have broad shoulders and this just made me feel like it made them look broader. Again this is another 3/4 sleeve style, so I'm sure I wouldn't wear it til spring.





Last was the 'surprise' lace dress in black. I was actually a little shocked that they sent me the black version since I ordered the LBD as one of my chosen items. I was kind of looking forward to the navy version to pair with the cognac leather boots I got recently. Also I was kind of confused because I thought they said they were making this dress, so I was surprised to see the brand inclover on the tag. Is this a new brand they're developing? The fit of the dress was cute, but it will definitely need a belt, and the sleeves are sheer and again 3/4. I love the dress, but I hate that I'd have to wait to wear it.

So overall, I'm just not that happy with the tote this month. I really love the jacket I got and feel I'll get a ton of use out of it, but I don't know if I can justify keeping the whole tote for 1 piece I'll wear now. Since I spent $180 I was hoping to get pieces I could wear now that it's cold, not have to hold on to to wear later. I guess I'm going to have to put more notes in each of my orders hoping they read them and can accommodate my requests.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 21, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Totally see your point in all your comments. The jacket looks amazing but I think I would feel the same with all the others. It's a bummer that the lace dress is not Puella; I thought it surely was. Also I have enough stripes for winter by now too LOL and all of those are from golden tote. I think you could potentially wear the flower top over a long sleeve V neck and make it more weather appropriate or even over a sleeveless tight mini dress. Still get your point that you can't wear it just like that for the time being. I loved the Lulumari dress first time I saw it on the site too bad there are fit issues. I too am Long waisted and totally know how sometimes things may hit at all the wrong spots haha I think from now on I will email Sarah directly with my requests; sometimes the section on the order form gets unnoticed I feel like


----------



## rozzypants (Nov 21, 2013)

I got my tote and ordered the $49 this time... I got the black dress, but ordered it a size bigger than my usual and it fits great (I have it on right now, I love it). I also got the striped lumiere sweater and it's a M and it's too big for me, but it's cute. I also got the black Ellison blouse from Oct's tote that I requested from them. So, this one was, for me, a great tote. I didn't expect 3 things, and I knew what my 2 were gonna be, so as long as everything fit it was worth every dollar. 

I love, love that fur collar jacket. I like all the Peach Love Cream tops everyone's getting... I might shop around for one. I live in central Texas, so it's rarely ever cold (it's 80 degrees right now and will be 40 degrees tomorrow!)

I'm kinda new here, but it's fun reading about your totes!


----------



## centaur74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Got my tote today. May return it. My picks were the everything jacket (very cute but snug in the bust and it's a large) and the floral embroidered top (love this one.) I also got the black lace dress (fits well and like it ok but have nowhere to wear it), the blue blouse pictured above (really cute but again too snug in the bust though in size medium) and the Puella blousy 3/4 sleeve striped dress a lot of people got last month (only in size XS even though medium was in my profile plus I already own this dress in a medium.) I e-mailed them about getting a size XS. If they're willing to swap I might just trade some things. Otherwise definitely returning since I would really only wear one thing. Really bummed I didn't get any sweaters.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Nov 21, 2013)

I haven't used Golden Tote yet but I scheduled a fix with SF (just because I had a code from PS) but I love GT so far from stalking this thread! Even the $49 tote looks amazing and you get to keep everything!!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 21, 2013)

I got my 149 tote today and I got the weirdest sweater....




If anyone likes it and wants to swap please let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 22, 2013)

@plumplant. I don't know why my phone won't let me quote you right now but I got that same ugly sweater in my tote!!!!!!!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 22, 2013)

> @plumplant. I don't know why my phone won't let me quote you right now but I got that same ugly sweater in my tote!!!!!!!


 If no one trades me I'm just going to wear it with leggings &amp; uggs around the house... I tried it on and it's not THAT terrible I guess... But I cringed when I opened the package lol


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 22, 2013)

@heartsandwhimsy and @plumplant I kinda like it!!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 22, 2013)

[@]rachelshine[/@] well let me know if you want to take it off my hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 22, 2013)

lol I feel the same way! its really soft and cozy just not my style


----------



## XJ Sarah (Nov 22, 2013)

@plumplant I would be interested in your sweater I have a scarf from wantable and some other trinklets let me know if you want to see my list


----------



## stardustem (Nov 22, 2013)

@heartsandwhimsy @plumplant I've been eyeing this thread for quite some time as I've been receiving golden tote packages for the last year but had to join the group after seeing this sweater. Looks like something my grandmother would have knitted in the 80s/90s! I haven't received my tote yet (should on Monday) but have this irking feeling I may be receiving this sweater too!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stardustem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @heartsandwhimsy @plumplant I've been eyeing this thread for quite some time as I've been receiving golden tote packages for the last year but had to join the group after seeing this sweater. Looks like something my grandmother would have knitted in the 80s/90s! I haven't received my tote yet (should on Monday) but have this irking feeling I may be receiving this sweater too! 
I wonder if they take your profile selection into account? This will be my first tote, and on the page where you pick your style form one of the three collages of pictures, I picked the casual looking one. 

Someone posted their November review here: http://www.howaboutdao.com/2013/11/november-golden-tote-review.html

I really hope I get the Ombre sweater she got. @heartsandwhimsy and @plumplant I think I would wear that sweater (the multi-colored one you both got) if it had a nice shape to it with leggings and ankle boots, but if its ugly and unflattering, I'd be disappointed.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 22, 2013)

My sweater is also up for grabs lol. There is usually one dud in the bunch for me at least. This is my third tote and in each of my totes there was something I didn't like.. no big deal because the valuewas still there for me. I wrote that I wasn't very happy with my tote when it came yesterday but after trying stuff on more the sweater is the only thing I won't wear.


----------



## dmcarine (Nov 22, 2013)

After suffering through some major customer service issues in September, I had vowed to never order from Golden Tote again. So much for that---I couldn't resist the sheer floral embroidered top and went ahead and ordered the $49 tote.  The top is lovely and layered over a tank and under a cardigan it's perfectly comfy and pretty.  Love it.  My surprise item was the ombre navy and grey Lumiere sweater that is referenced/shown a couple posts above in a blog. I must say, the ombre sweater is NICE.  Extremely soft and nothing weird about the fit.  Compared to the striped sweater I see some people are getting, I feel really lucky to have ended up with the one I did.  If you get it, you'll be stoked.  :-D


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 22, 2013)

I kind of love the ugly sweater too. It gives me a 90s feeling, like Jennifer Anniston on friends would wear it with ripped up boy jeans and doc martens.


----------



## greal21 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if they take your profile selection into account? This will be my first tote, and on the page where you pick your style form one of the three collages of pictures, I picked the casual looking one. 

Someone posted their November review here: http://www.howaboutdao.com/2013/11/november-golden-tote-review.html

I really hope I get the Ombre sweater she got. @heartsandwhimsy and @plumplant I think I would wear that sweater (the multi-colored one you both got) if it had a nice shape to it with leggings and ankle boots, but if its ugly and unflattering, I'd be disappointed.
I love the ombre sweater! I wish I would've gotten it over the stripe one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like more form fitting sweaters, not so much the baggy shapeless ones. I would've been ok with my tote if I got that one.


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Nov 22, 2013)

I had such an amazing tote last month and I couldn't afford this month...kind of glad. And I'm getting nervous about December, which is one I was thinking about getting...what is up with Golden Tote and boxy sweaters?!? D cups+boxy sweater=Violet from Willy Wonka as a blueberry


----------



## centaur74 (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's my tote. Goldentote is going to swap me for an item sent in the wrong size.



Spoiler


----------



## greer (Nov 22, 2013)

ANyone get the floral shirt and floral shift dress? How do they run, small? True to size? Am really hoping to get my hands on those.


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 22, 2013)

@plumplant @heartsandwhimsy , if y'all want to trade for this:  





let a sister know! it is not super flattering on me (i have 36D's, 10) but is SOO soft. It's large.


----------



## roskandy (Nov 22, 2013)

Got my tote--finally!




  I'm so-so on this tote and will probably end up returning...

First row:

The sequin blazer (my pick) is super fun but not something I see myself wearing anywhere

The top I love!

Second row: 

Box sweater is okay but not flattering on me (I'm hippy and the cut doesn't suit my figure)

Stripe sweater is also okay but not flattering--I have a super long torso so it doesn't fit properly

Third row:

Super super soft top

Looooove this dress

If I could get trades for the sequin blazer and at least one of the sweaters, I would totally keep this tote. I'll decide by next Wednesday--this is a "small" tote, let me know if anyone is interested ASAP!
I may or may not be returning the tote (I'm 50-50 right now). If anyone has the lace dress in small in any of the colors, please let me know if you'd be willing to sell it to me! (I'm trying to figure out my options right now!)


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 24, 2013)

Just found the floral shift dress for $37 online,himmm makes me wonder. Still a fan of Golden tote just had to share


----------



## supercanadian1 (Nov 24, 2013)

> Just found the floral shift dress for $37 online,himmm makes me wonder. Still a fan of Golden tote just had to share


 I don't worry too much about what things sell for online since I know Golden Tote needs to make a profit too. Im guessing they probably pay no more than 1/2 the retail price. As long as they keep including quality items that would normally sell for a lot, I'll keep buying. There are tons of labels out there that use cheap material/labor and it translates into cheap looking clothing. From all the reviews I've seen on here, that doesn't seem to be the case with Golden Tote.


----------



## greer (Nov 24, 2013)

Wh



> Just found the floral shift dress for $37 online,himmm makes me wonder. Still a fan of Golden tote just had to share[/quot What site? I want that dress!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 24, 2013)

> Wh
> 
> 
> > Just found the floral shift dress for $37 online,himmm makes me wonder. Still a fan of Golden tote just had to share[/quot What site? I want that dress!
> ...


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 24, 2013)

> Wh
> 
> 
> > Just found the floral shift dress for $37 online,himmm makes me wonder. Still a fan of Golden tote just had to share[/quot What site? I want that dress!
> ...


----------



## cmello (Nov 24, 2013)

> I pm'd you the name of the site


 I want to know the site also


----------



## rozzypants (Nov 24, 2013)

Ruche, Lulu's, Modcloth, all have GT items for sale.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 24, 2013)

I was not sure if we were allowed to write online site names lol, I saw it on shopsosie while browsing for another dress


----------



## rozzypants (Nov 24, 2013)

One thing I've learned by finding a lot of these clothing items is that you are getting at least your money's worth with GT.


----------



## rozzypants (Nov 24, 2013)

The everything jacket is on that site too, for $87, compared with $85 at GT. Everytime I see that jacket, I wish I had gotten that.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 24, 2013)

> One thing I've learned by finding a lot of these clothing items is that you are getting at least your money's worth with GT.


 I agree you definitely get your money's worth and the surprise element is so much fun at least for me; knowing these items are around is useful though for when sizes run out at GT etc.


----------



## centaur74 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just curious if anyone ever saw the pointelle dress, longsleeve Puella top or Puella sweater from last month's tote on another site? Wish I would have bought them...


----------



## Andi B (Nov 25, 2013)

I got my tote on Friday, but I'm just now getting around to posting pics....

Here's my first pick, the floral print shift dress.  I love the print, but I wasn't too sure that it would be flattering at all when I first saw it.  I fell in love with it when I tried it on.  The cut is very flattering, not too loose, and the navy looks great with my pale skin and medium blonde hair.





Here's my 2nd pick, the Mak B. chunky knit sweater coat.  I picked it to go with the dress, based on the styling suggestion on their facebook page.  The dress looks so much better on its own, so I'm not sure about this one now.  I would seriously consider trading it if someone offered me something nice, because the color just doesn't work on me.  Plus, I'm kinda petite, so the length and bulky cut overwhelms me a a bit.





Next is my first extra item, the Ellison black &amp; white jeweled knit top, which I actually asked for in my comments at checkout.  Sarah, Rosemary, and the rest of their team have really done a great job of taking my comments into consideration the last two months, and I really appreciate them sending this one, because I LOVE it.  My initial reaction to this tote (before trying anything on) was that this might be my first time returning a tote, but when I saw they included this top, I completely changed my mind.  It is very good quality, and is very flattering.  I have LOVED every Ellison piece I've received!





Next is a printed top by Peach Love Cream that I would have never picked for myself, but was totally blown away by it when I tried it on.  The pattern is a little bolder than I'm usually comfortable with, but the color and cut are super flattering!  This is what I love best about Golden Tote!





This next sweater by Renee C is very similar to the baseball sweater that I picked in my 2nd tote last month.  However, the color scheme is just different enough for me to keep it, and it's the softest top I've ever worn! Another love for me!





And finally, the In Clover lace dress in black.  It is really cute, but I'm not sure where I'll wear it.  I found a cute skinny stretch belt with a crystal "buckle" at Loft that I think will be perfect to add some shape to the waist.  Maybe I'll wear it to my office Christmas party, or a girls' night out.





All in all, this was another great tote for me!  It's going to be really hard resisting another one in December!


----------



## kotoko (Nov 25, 2013)

Man, Andi B. Your tote is the dreamiest. &lt;3


----------



## Andi B (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Man, Andi B. Your tote is the dreamiest. &lt;3
Awww, thanks!  Now I'm really glad I took the time to post pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awww, thanks!  Now I'm really glad I took the time to post pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Please continue! I totally live vicariously through you guys. ;P


----------



## cmello (Nov 25, 2013)

Got my first tote today..overall impressed! Super happy I got the lace dress which was the main reasons I got this tote and it's gorgeous . I picked the tile sweater and lace embroidered blouse both great pieces. Other surprise items the Renee c sweater mentioned above ( super cozy) peach love cream blouse in this beautiful blue print (perfect for holidays) and this black stripe sweater by under skies (love the eyelet detail) looking forward to December !




[/img][/img][/img][/img][/img]


----------



## cmello (Nov 25, 2013)

Not sure why my other pics didn't post


----------



## KeepBreathing (Nov 25, 2013)

I got my first ever tote this month and am thrilled.  I emailed Sarah and specifically asked that they NOT send me the dress because I knew I wouldn't like the cut and would never wear it.  I'm so happy that they respond to the feedback.  You've all seen photos of most of my items (and I'm still figuring out how to post photos), but I chose the tile wrap sweater and the lace embroidered blouse.  They also sent me the reneec sweater above, which is so soft and I love it!  I probably would have purchased it in a medium, but the small works.  I also received the under skies black and white stripe top with the black eyelet top shown above, which I also love and it fits great!  The only item I haven't seen posted yet is a navy and forest green 3/4 length sleeve top from collective concepts that I probably wouldn't have chosen in a store but it works well for me and goes great with the navy pants that I just got from Stitch Fix.  Last but not least, I got the Tomgirl flannel cardigan that was one of the items available in last month's tote and absolutely love it!!


----------



## KeepBreathing (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote:   




This is the best Peaches &amp; Cream top that I've seen so far!  I like it !!


----------



## Andi B (Nov 25, 2013)

I really love that Under Skies black &amp; white striped sweater with the eyelet top!  If anyone has one in a medium and doesn't want it, I am interested!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Just thought I'd share my $149 tote with everyone. This was my first time ordering and I ordered on the first day of the sale. It was received last Friday. I live in Canada so I had it shipped to a family member who will be bringing it up to me in December for the holidays, so I apologize for the blurry pictures. 

I picked out the Flannel Shirt and Navy Floral dress as my two items.





 My surprise items were this Peach Love Cream navy blouse which I'm sure I'll love since I've seen it in other posts:





The Renee C sweater that everyone is saying is super soft:





The Lumiere ombre sweater (It's hard to see in the pic, but I've seen it on other posts and it looks BEAUTIFUL! So happy with this!)





 When I had originally seen that the Lace dress was going to be offered as an extra item, I emailed and made a comment on my order that I would prefer to receive a different item in it's place since I'm not a fan of that much lace on an item of clothing. I told them that I love Navy/Blue and sweaters since it is so cold here and told them that I really liked the the Puella striped dress. Sarah had emailed me shortly after to tell me that she would ask Rosemary to include the striped dress instead of the lace one.

Well...looks like they may have ran out of the striped dresses that they were giving in past Golden Totes, and while I'm not 100% sure, I think I may have received their new Savant Swing Dress instead!!! The first photo is a bit blurry and my family member isn't home to take another pic for me. It is the item shown in the bottom left corner that is Gray, and it is a Puella dress for sure. If you zoom in on the photo, you can just barely make out the fabric pattern.This is the one that they posted recently on instagram. I won't know for sure until next month, but I am sooooo happy with Golden Tote and really felt like they went the extra mile to consider my order comments. I'm sure I'll love everything in person when I get it next month. I am also seriously considering ordering for December!


----------



## roskandy (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was not sure if we were allowed to write online site names lol, I saw it on shopsosie while browsing for another dress
@stylishmomofnw 

Hey! This ws a while ago, but do you happen to remember what the dress was called on shopsosie? I looked but couldn't figure it out :x


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Nov 29, 2013)

> @stylishmomofnw Â  Hey! This ws a while ago, but do you happen to remember what the dress was called on shopsosie? I looked but couldn't figure it out :x


 Hi I searched for floral shift dress and that's how it came up hope this helps and it's still in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roskandy (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hi I searched for floral shift dress and that's how it came up hope this helps and it's still in stock





Yay! I found it. Not sure why it didn't come up last time I searched, haha--maybe I had a bunch of windows open and got the sites mixed up! Thannksss &lt;3

I wasn't a fan when I saw it on the item list, but it looks super cute in everyone's pics!

[edit] here's the link


----------



## greer (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone buying this month? They have a bunch of new items in the boutique that I'm thinking will be offered in the totes. Not sure I can resist again. Thinking of getting the metallic dress, lace/pearl blouse, and adding on the owl sweater and black blouse. AHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Dec 1, 2013)

> Anyone buying this month? They have a bunch of new items in the boutique that I'm thinking will be offered in the totes. Not sure I can resist again. Thinking of getting the metallic dress, lace/pearl blouse, and adding on the owl sweater and black blouse. AHHHHHH!!!!!


 There are a few things I like this month too including the lace dress, the quilted blazer and the lace top. I can't decide whether I want to buy the tote or do what I did last month get the money go to nordstrom Rack and simulate the experience and buy the brands I like. Decisions, decisions)


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 1, 2013)

I love the jackets and the owl sweater. Hoping I like sthg in the $49 tote this time bc I don't have a huge budget.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Dec 1, 2013)

I think I'll be buying this month. I really hope they don't run out of sizes.

The blazers and lace dresses are beautiful!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 2, 2013)

I got the $49 tote with gray owl sweater! Wooo!


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 2, 2013)

> I got the $49 tote with gray owl sweater! Wooo!


 I'm going to grab this too! Super excited this is my first tote!


----------



## greer (Dec 2, 2013)

Eeks. I got two totes. Got the metallic dress and black lace blouse and added on the gray owl sweater. Was going to add on the white pearl blouse and saw it was in the $49 tote so just got one of those. Good thing I finished my holiday shopping last month. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 2, 2013)

Debating whether or not to get the $49 tote. Just got an email saying anyone who ordered today would get a free piece of jewelry or accessory!


----------



## rozzypants (Dec 2, 2013)

If you don't mind... anyone know the brand of the everything you need jacket?


----------



## KeepBreathing (Dec 2, 2013)

I took a look at the selections and I'm not ordering this month.  The metallic lace shift dress and the ultra soft cable knit sweater were all that I liked (although the owl sweater is cute, it is not my style).  Unfortunately,  the cable knit sweater is already sold out! and the dress looks like it will be really short.  The owl sweater is also sold out in ivory.

In my opinion, the Confetti Cotton Striped Sweater and the Knit Boyfriend Sweater were two of the ugliest sweaters I've ever seen.  When I saw them on the previews, I honestly thought it was a joke  and perhaps they were having an ugly sweater contest while shopping.

I LOVED my tote last month, so I am disappointed that there is nothing I like well enough to order another this month.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 2, 2013)

I like the boyfriend sweater but the confetti one is a little too involved looking for me. I could see someone wearing it with jeans and it looking cute.


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 2, 2013)

I love the owl sweater but it's 100% acrylic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## looloo62 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Debating whether or not to get the $49 tote. Just got an email saying anyone who ordered today would get a free piece of jewelry or accessory! 
I'm in the same boat.  I decided to pull the trigger and get the tote.  Ended up getting the dress.  Hope it's a cool gift.


----------



## centaur74 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you don't mind... anyone know the brand of the everything you need jacket?
I got it last month. The brand is Ellison. It's really cute though definitely a jacket, not a coat. The removeable lining is more like a vest so the arms are basically just canvas.

Think I'm going to skip a tote this month. I really like the sold out ultra soft sweater, but that one item wasn't enough to motivate me to order a tote. Liked the jackets and dresses, but I don't have anywhere to wear them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Dec 2, 2013)

> I got it last month. The brand is Ellison. It's really cute though definitely a jacket, not a coat. The removeable lining is more like a vest so the arms are basically just canvas. Think I'm going to skip a tote this month. I really like the sold out ultra soft sweater, but that one item wasn't enough to motivate me to order a tote. Liked the jackets and dresses, but I don't have anywhere to wear them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Totally get what you mean about the jacket, My friend got it from some place else and I tried it on. It is good for chilly days but not for really cold ones. I like the lace dress and the quilted jacket but not enough to order immediately this time. Will wait and see how I feel later in the month


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 2, 2013)

I emailed them last week bc my Fate Aztec sweater had a bunch of threads loose and I had barely worn it yet &amp; Rosemary said they didn't have any more of my size in stock but was checking with the supplier and would get back to me. I emailed again today and am kinda hoping they'll offer an item from the boutique for me. This is the one item I was so stoked for and I am bit sad that the quality is lacking. I am afraid to really pull/cut the loose threads as I don't want to start a chain reaction lol. 





One of the many loose threads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did any of you notice it?


----------



## rozzypants (Dec 2, 2013)

My Fate sweater has threads popping out all over it.


----------



## greer (Dec 2, 2013)

Yup, my Fate sweater is the same. I'm terrified to wash it. And quite frankly, they need to start to offer machine washable clothes. Who has time to hand wash all this?!?!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed them last week bc my Fate Aztec sweater had a bunch of threads loose and I had barely worn it yet &amp; Rosemary said they didn't have any more of my size in stock but was checking with the supplier and would get back to me. I emailed again today and am kinda hoping they'll offer an item from the boutique for me. This is the one item I was so stoked for and I am bit sad that the quality is lacking. I am afraid to really pull/cut the loose threads as I don't want to start a chain reaction lol. 





One of the many loose threads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did any of you notice it? 
Mine had one or two like this out of bag. I didn't want to return it because I love it so much. Oh well!


----------



## rozzypants (Dec 3, 2013)

I washed my FAte sweater, in the machine, and it got dried in the dryer (hubby!). It came out fine, no increase in the loose strings. I just snip them or tuck them back into the inside of the knit.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Dec 3, 2013)

I know Sarah said they will work hard to have everyone's December totes sent and received before Christmas, but if they stick to their usual shipping schedule, that would mean the first totes won't be shipped until Dec. 13th (next Friday). With the holiday rush, I wonder if they will move the first shipments up? Shipping next Friday is cutting it pretty close. Especially if you live on the East Coast.


----------



## roskandy (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know Sarah said they will work hard to have everyone's December totes sent and received before Christmas, but if they stick to their usual shipping schedule, that would mean the first totes won't be shipped until Dec. 13th (next Friday). With the holiday rush, I wonder if they will move the first shipments up? Shipping next Friday is cutting it pretty close. Especially if you live on the East Coast.
Yeah, it always takes forever to come to the East Coast! I feel like I get DAYS of spoilers before my stuff arrives


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I washed my FAte sweater, in the machine, and it got dried in the dryer (hubby!). It came out fine, no increase in the loose strings. I just snip them or tuck them back into the inside of the knit.
Oh no! 

yeah I had a CTJ talk with my husband after he put my new bra in the dryer. tsktsk.

My mom would use a crochet needle on loose weaves to fix issues like this.


----------



## MEGANBRIGGS (Dec 3, 2013)

Received November Tote today.... it's pretty good.... Love the Everything you need jacket without the fur, love the lace dress with a belt, and I received a Puella top -  can't beat it! 

Pretty happy overall... but why is everything dry clean or hand wash!?


----------



## Deareux (Dec 4, 2013)

Does anyone know the brand of the Metallic Shift dress? It's the only thing I want and it's completely sold out.


----------



## rozzypants (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know the brand of the Metallic Shift dress? It's the only thing I want and it's completely sold out.
I found it online at another store randomly.. I'll try to go see if I can figure out where it was.


----------



## rozzypants (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found it online at another store randomly.. I'll try to go see if I can figure out where it was.
@Deareux here: http://shopruche.com/after-dark-metallic-lace-dress.html


----------



## Deareux (Dec 4, 2013)

> @Deareux Â here:Â http://shopruche.com/after-dark-metallic-lace-dress.html


 Oh thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Fate sweater has threads popping out all over it. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yup, my Fate sweater is the same. I'm terrified to wash it. And quite frankly, they need to start to offer machine washable clothes. Who has time to hand wash all this?!?!


Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine had one or two like this out of bag. I didn't want to return it because I love it so much. Oh well! 


Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I washed my FAte sweater, in the machine, and it got dried in the dryer (hubby!). It came out fine, no increase in the loose strings. I just snip them or tuck them back into the inside of the knit.
I got an email back from Rosemary today and she let me know that Sarah found another Large and they were shipping it to me with a return label/envelope too. So here's to hoping this one isn't as unravel-y!


----------



## plumplant (Dec 4, 2013)

Late but I traded my funky color sweater for this striped one. Much better!!!


----------



## greal21 (Dec 4, 2013)

So I decided to send last month's tote back. Nothing was really that impressive to me in person. Luckily they had the everything jacket again this month, so I got that and the soft cable knit sweater. I'm not sure about the sweater since it's sized small/medium. I'm usually a xs/s but hopefully it'll be cute with leggings or some skinny jeans. Also I added on the metallic lace dress and the owl sweater. I liked the plaid top too, but it was only available in the smaller tote. Here's to hoping they blow me away this time. I left Sarah an email and wrote pretty specific notes on the order this time. I hope they pay attention because 3/4 sleeves in the NW aren't cutting it right now...


----------



## greal21 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Deareux here: http://shopruche.com/after-dark-metallic-lace-dress.html
Browsing through the website, it looks like they have several pieces from GT this month. Nice to see the items they're carrying are current selling items. Makes me feel like the value is even greater.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Browsing through the website, it looks like they have several pieces from GT this month. Nice to see the items they're carrying are current selling items. Makes me feel like the value is even greater.
That website has great clothes! And the dress is actually cheaper on Ruche than buying it from the GT Boutique.


----------



## andie kar (Dec 4, 2013)

Does anyone know the brand of the Boho Lux dress? I love that dress but my size is the only one that it had been sold out of!


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *andie kar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know the brand of the Boho Lux dress? I love that dress but my size is the only one that it had been sold out of!
It is Collective Concepts. I am somewhere between a M and L--I ordered it in medium and wished I had ordered it in L


----------



## greer (Dec 5, 2013)

Have to say, I love that we are finding these items elsewhere in case they sell out but I am sticking with Golden Tote. That have beyond impressed me this month (crazy excited for my tote). I sent them a few emails about getting the metallic dress a bit early as my husband's holiday party is next Saturday and I knew there was NO WAY my tote would get here in time. So, on THEIR OWN DIME they shipped the metallic dress alone to me and should be here in a few days! YAY!!!!! Now I just need some styling tips â€¦ ha!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have to say, I love that we are finding these items elsewhere in case they sell out but I am sticking with Golden Tote. That have beyond impressed me this month (crazy excited for my tote). I sent them a few emails about getting the metallic dress a bit early as my husband's holiday party is next Saturday and I knew there was NO WAY my tote would get here in time. So, on THEIR OWN DIME they shipped the metallic dress alone to me and should be here in a few days! YAY!!!!! Now I just need some styling tips â€¦ ha!

Wow! That is amazing that they were able to send the dress to you early. I chose the same dress and I am really hoping it looks as good on me as it did on the model. I'll be wearing mine to a party as well, I added a note to my order letting them know that I really liked the headbands the model is wearing in some of the photos. I'm really hoping they send one out as the surprise accessory item. I think a sparkly headband would go great with the dress!


----------



## andie kar (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SkeletonOfTrust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is Collective Concepts. I am somewhere between a M and L--I ordered it in medium and wished I had ordered it in L
Thank you! Unfortunately I still can't find it anywhere online!

It might be a good thing I didn't get it if that's how the sizing is. Golden Tote is always a bit of a gamble for me. I'm typically an XL in most brands. I've gotten lucky so far where I've only had 2 items between the 2 totes I've ordered that don't fit quite right.


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *andie kar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! Unfortunately I still can't find it anywhere online!

It might be a good thing I didn't get it if that's how the sizing is. Golden Tote is always a bit of a gamble for me. I'm typically an XL in most brands. I've gotten lucky so far where I've only had 2 items between the 2 totes I've ordered that don't fit quite right. 
Yeah, I tried looking, too--no dice! It fits just ok, but the waist is higher than I like because my boobs and shoulders take up so much space. I keep tugging it down or it goes to empire waist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roskandy (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Late but I traded my funky color sweater for this striped one. Much better!!!




Yay! Haha. It looks super cute on you! 

I totally love the funky sweater. I think it's my new winter go-to, haha.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! Haha. It looks super cute on you! 

I totally love the funky sweater. I think it's my new winter go-to, haha.
Right?! I swapped with @heartsandwhimsy and we are both pleased a punch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been wearing the funky 90's sweater tons!


----------



## greal21 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have to say, I love that we are finding these items elsewhere in case they sell out but I am sticking with Golden Tote. That have beyond impressed me this month (crazy excited for my tote). I sent them a few emails about getting the metallic dress a bit early as my husband's holiday party is next Saturday and I knew there was NO WAY my tote would get here in time. So, on THEIR OWN DIME they shipped the metallic dress alone to me and should be here in a few days! YAY!!!!! Now I just need some styling tips â€¦ ha!
Oh I totally agree! I prefer GT to these other sites because they're clearly a better deal and the surprise element is SO much fun! That's great that they're able to accommodate you receiving your dress for your party! I have to say I feel their customer service is getting much better. I returned a tote to them which was received yesterday, and I already received an email that they received the tote and my refund would be processed. I know others had to wait a looooong time. I haven't gotten the refund, but figure it may take a couple days to show up in my account. Also, this month I had issues with adding items to my order. I ended up ordering 2 totes, so I wouldn't miss out on the items I wanted. I emailed them because I wanted to combine the 2 totes, and Rosemary called me on the phone to discuss and make sure she got everything right for me. I thought the little extra effort was very nice of them to do, and everything worked out just fine for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Dec 5, 2013)

Not sure if the ugly sweaters are up for trade still but I think it is really ugly in a cute sort of 90s way, like @nicepenguins said. I would totally wear it with some yoga pants and uggs!


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 6, 2013)

I know some people have been able to find GT items elsewhere, has anyone been able to find the cheetah military jacket? I would love to buy it but I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## rozzypants (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know some people have been able to find GT items elsewhere, has anyone been able to find the cheetah military jacket? I would love to buy it but I can't find it anywhere!
here: http://www.modcloth.com/shop/jackets/all-about-asheville-jacket


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  here: http://www.modcloth.com/shop/jackets/all-about-asheville-jacket
omg 




 thanks so much!


----------



## tara1012 (Dec 6, 2013)

I emailed them to ask when they are shipping (hoping to get mine before I head out of town for the holidays) and she said mid-late next week!! I got the Fun and Flirty Patterned Dress in black/white and the Faux Tweed Striped Blazer.


----------



## FLgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Did ya'll see that the Sleeveless striped knit dress is now an option in the $149 tote? Emailed hoping I can add it on before my tote ships! Its so cute!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Check their Instagram. They posted a couple pics of a sweater that they will be including as a surprise item in the $149 totes. It's PRETTY! Just knowing that I'll get the two items I picked, plus that sweater is worth the $149! Plus 3 more surprise items!?!?! I can't wait to get my tote.

They are supposed to start shipping today too!


----------



## Andi B (Dec 10, 2013)

Oooh, I love that sweater!  I think it's too funny that she's layering it over the varsity sweater AND the cheetah military jacket.  I have both of those, and I think if I tried layering them I'd never be able to get them off!


----------



## tara1012 (Dec 10, 2013)

If anyone is still interested in the varsity sweater, I saw an identical one at Forever 21 yesterday for $30. I'm pretty sure it's actually the same manufacturer just a different label sewn in. I mean the knit, color, texture, EVERYTHING is identical. There is almost no way they could replicate one that was that identical. Even the pockets were sewn the same way on the inside. Edited to add link: http://www.forever21.com/Product/Product.aspx?Br=F21&amp;Category=outerwear_coats-and-jackets&amp;ProductID=2000126459&amp;VariantID=


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 11, 2013)

I just got my shipping notice today! I hope it gets here quickly, but I'm on the east coast...


----------



## supercanadian1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my shipping notice today! I hope it gets here quickly, but I'm on the east coast... 
Yay! I hope I get my shipping notice soon too. I ordered at around 2AM on the first morning of the sale.


----------



## tiffanys (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! I hope I get my shipping notice soon too. I ordered at around 2AM on the first morning of the sale.
I ordered 2 totes on the first day.  The less expensive tote super early in the morning (like 2am ish) and the more expensive tote mid-afternoon.  I got shipping notification for the more expensive tote a couple of hours ago, but haven't gotten notification for the less expensive tote.  Maybe they put together all the bigger totes first and then the smaller totes... Was your order for the smaller, less expensive tote?


----------



## supercanadian1 (Dec 11, 2013)

> I ordered 2 totes on the first day.Â  TheÂ less expensiveÂ tote super early in the morning (like 2am ish) and the more expensive tote mid-afternoon.Â  I got shipping notification for the more expensive tote a couple of hours ago, but haven't gotten notification forÂ theÂ less expensiveÂ tote.Â  Maybe they put together all the bigger totes first and then the smaller totes... Was your order for the smaller, less expensive tote?


 I got only the big tote. Maybe it has something to do with my selections? I choose the tweed blazer and Metallic Shift Dress in size small. I'm super excited for the surprise items they've posted on Instagram so far, so I don't mind waiting.


----------



## greer (Dec 11, 2013)

Yea, I can't seem to figure out how they go about shipping. I literally ALWAYs order right when the sale starts (midnight Pacific time) and my totes always seem to be shipped in the last batch (I'm in the Midwest). Ordered a large and small this time and still haven't got tracking numbers but like someone else said, so excited for te Instagram surprise items! And ... They shipped me my lace metallic dress early so I could get it for Saturday. Go it and love it!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Just checked instagram. They posted a pic of a TON of boxes,and said they will be shipping more tomorrow.


----------



## greal21 (Dec 11, 2013)

Got my shipping notice. My tote will be here Monday! Yippee!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 12, 2013)

I got mine earlier today and ordered the cheaper tote. Excited for treats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 13, 2013)

Wonder if we will see spoilers today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## supercanadian1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Mine was shipped yesterday. The weird thing is, I paid extra for shipping this month (to get UPS 3-day Select) but it won't be getting to my family member ( who lives in the mid-south) until Tuesday. Last month, when I went with the cheapest UPS option offered, it was shipped in the same 3-day time frame. That's not Golden Tote's fault,but I have no idea why UPS charges double for the 3 day select service.

@nicepenguins ... My guess is..there won't be any more spoilers until they start posting January tote items. I'm really excited to see if I receive both the Wrap Dress and Cardigan that they posted as spoilers so far. Plus, I ordered on cyber Monday, so I should be getting the extra accessory/jewelry item. So excited!

I hope someone posts their December Tote pics soon! Maybe someone on the West Coast will get theirs early?


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 13, 2013)

> Mine was shipped yesterday. The weird thing is, I paid extra for shipping this month (to get UPS 3-day Select) but it won't be getting to my family member ( who lives in the mid-south)Â until Tuesday. Last month, when I went with the cheapest UPS option offered, it was shipped in the same 3-day time frame. That's not Golden Tote's fault,but I have no idea why UPS charges double for the 3 day select service. @nicepenguins Â ... My guess is..there won't be any more spoilers until they start posting January tote items. I'm really excited to see if I receive both the Wrap Dress and Cardigan that they posted as spoilers so far. Plus, I ordered on cyber Monday, so I should be getting the extra accessory/jewelry item. So excited! I hope someone posts their December Tote pics soon! Maybe someone on the West Coast will get theirs early?


 Oops that's what I meant (not enough coffee today!) I'm excited to see spoilers for what the extra items might be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tara1012 (Dec 13, 2013)

Mine is supposed to be delivered today. I have to work late, so I'm not sure if I'll get pics up today. I'll try and take some during my dinner break if it gets here by then.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is supposed to be delivered today. I have to work late, so I'm not sure if I'll get pics up today. I'll try and take some during my dinner break if it gets here by then.
Eeeek!  If you could post pics, it would be GREATLY appreciated! 




  

Did you order a $149 tote or a $49 one?


----------



## Melbert (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I am totally new to the thread. I didn't know MUT had a golden tote thread going! I should be getting mine today. I will try to post pictures once get home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tara1012 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is supposed to be delivered today. I have to work late, so I'm not sure if I'll get pics up today. I'll try and take some during my dinner break if it gets here by then.
Eeeek!  If you could post pics, it would be GREATLY appreciated! 



  

Did you order a $149 tote or a $49 one?

$149! I got the Tweed Blazer and the black and white dress.


----------



## greer (Dec 13, 2013)

Yay!!! So excited to see spoilers! I got my tracking # for my large tote but not my small. Wondering if they just shipped them together anyway? I ordered on cyber Monday too. Wondering if, since I got two totes, I'll get two surprise accessory items? Hmmmm â€¦. CANNOT WAIT! It sounds like most people who ordered the $149 tote will receive the cardigan on Instagram and some form of the wrap dress (I think they mentioned they have a patterned one and a black one).


----------



## greal21 (Dec 13, 2013)

Mine won't be here til Monday, but I'll post pics as soon as I get it! Can't wait to see what everyone gets.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Dec 13, 2013)

> Mine won't be here til Monday, but I'll post pics as soon as I get it! Can't wait to see what everyone gets.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Did not get one this month but can't wait to see what you all get


----------



## euripus (Dec 13, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got mine yesterday!  I don't have pictures.. but I got the $49 bag on the first day, so I got a tiny blue adjustable bracelet.  I ordered the grey owl sweater and got the blue/green jersey wrap dress as my surprise item!  OMG I LOVE this dress.  I'm a small and in last GT I got the white and black striped sweater that's super comfy, but a little boxy, so its really nice to get something that is form fitting AND comfortable!  GT is definitely my favorite "surprise" service out of all the subscription boxes and services I've tried.


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *euripus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got mine yesterday!  I don't have pictures.. but I got the $49 bag on the first day, so I got a tiny blue adjustable bracelet.  I ordered the grey owl sweater and got the blue/green jersey wrap dress as my surprise item!  OMG I LOVE this dress.  I'm a small and in last GT I got the white and black striped sweater that's super comfy, but a little boxy, so its really nice to get something that is form fitting AND comfortable!  GT is definitely my favorite "surprise" service out of all the subscription boxes and services I've tried. 
Oh I'm really excited! I got the same bag as you, but I requested a sweater dress or flannel. Maybe I'll get the wrap dress though who knows!


----------



## tiffanys (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!!! So excited to see spoilers! I got my tracking # for my large tote but not my small. Wondering if they just shipped them together anyway? I ordered on cyber Monday too. Wondering if, since I got two totes, I'll get two surprise accessory items? Hmmmm â€¦. CANNOT WAIT! It sounds like most people who ordered the $149 tote will receive the cardigan on Instagram and some form of the wrap dress (I think they mentioned they have a patterned one and a black one).
I'm in the same boat.  I ordered 2 totes on cyber monday and have only gotten shipping notification for the larger tote.  If I log in to Goldentote it says my smaller tote is "processing" so I don't think it was bundled into my larger tote!


----------



## jmcaldwe (Dec 13, 2013)

I think they do bundle them. I ordered the larger tote last Monday morning and then a smaller tote later the same day. I emailed Rosemary and she said she would make a note and they would ship together. So far I've only received tracking info for the larger tote. I'm pretty sure they are shipping them together. Also, I should also be receiving the sweater and dress that were pictured on Instagram. I'm super excited. My tote(s) will not be arriving until Wednesday. With that being said, I'm relying on you ladies to provide plenty of pictures so I won't go completely crazy wondering what will be in my tote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tara1012 (Dec 14, 2013)

Got my tote! This is my second tote (first was October) and I'm really impressed again. Please excuse the awful lighting in the pics - the only full length mirror in my apartment is in an area with no direct light. For reference, I am 5'6" and generally a size 6. These were all size Mediums.





Collective Concepts shirt. This was a surprise item. It's not something I would have picked out on my own, but it's really not bad once I tried it on. I'd definitely wear it to work with jeans (I work in a casual office). It kind of looks like the print is little ducks from a distance, but they're really not. It's a silky, thin material and the banding around it is a soft jersey type fabric. 





Cefian top. Another surprise item. This is SOO soft. I love baseball type tees, so this is right up my alley. I love how the sleeves can be rolled up to show some navy at the cuff OR you can unroll them and have THUMB HOLES. I used to wear shirts in high school with thumb holes and LOVED them (my hands are always cold), so I was super excited to see that. 





Peach Love Cream dress. This was one of my pics - I think it was called the Fun and Flirty dress. This was the only item I wasn't crazy about. It just doesn't fit me right and I'm not as into the pattern as I thought when I saw it online (those darn models make everything look so nice!). It's a really nice dress though - fully lined and made of a silky material. I just wish it looked better on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This will probably go up for trade if anyone is interested. 





Ellison "Grandpa" sweater. This was one of the picks from last month and I requested it in my notes with this order if they had any available that I'd love to get it as an extra. I love that they really seem to read the notes I leave. I think I got this in place of the sweater vest thing they showed on instragram as an extra. I have on my style profile that I don't like short sleeved sweaters, so that's probably why I didn't get that one. It's super cute in the pictures they showed, but I'd probably not get much wear out of it, so I'm glad they sent this instead. This sweater is really soft and comfortable. I really liked it when they released last month's tote, but it was only available in the bigger tote and there wasn't anything else I really wanted. It didn't seem like a lot of people got it last month, so I was hoping they had some extras and might throw one in my tote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Hourglass Lilly wrap dress. I LOVE THIS DRESS. It's so flattering and I think it would work on just about any body type. It's also SO SOFT. It's super low cut, so I'll definitely have to wear a cami under it (I just wore the white in the pic so you could see how it's cut, but I have one of those lacy black bandeau bras that would probably work really well under this). It also has pockets!





Potter's Pot blazer "Faux Tweed Striped Blazer". This was my second pick. It's actually much softer that I figured it would be. I love the zipper detailing on the wrists and it looks really cute on. The shoulders are a little boxy, so I don't think I'd like it as much if I was broad-shouldered. 





This was my extra accessory for ordering on Cyber Monday. I know some people were impressed with it, but I really like it. It's adjustable and just my style. I was afraid I was going to get some huge piece of statement jewelry that seems to be pretty trendy now, but I just can't pull that type of jewelry off. 

Overall, I really liked everything except for the black and white dress that I picked out (so not their fault!). This was a great tote for me. Can't wait to see more pics from the rest of you. I love to see the variety in the totes!


----------



## jmcaldwe (Dec 14, 2013)

Tara1012, thank you for sharing! I love your tote, it only makes me more excited. You and I seem to be built the about same (I'm 5'5, size 6). I ordered the blazer and the metallic dress in size medium. The blazer is super cute. I wasn't sure about the fit from the pictures on the website, but decided to go with it anyway. I also ordered the fun and flirty dress in blue. However, it might become a gift. But thats the great thing about Golden Tote. Plenty of treats to go around.

Tara 1012, the wrap dress is amazing. Is your dress black or eggplant/purplish? I heard that they were offering this dress in various colors and patterns. 

I plan on getting more totes. I love the concept. I ordered two totes this month. I have also had excellent experiences when contacting them. Rosemary found an item that had been previously sold out and included it last months tote. I tried Stitchfix a couple months ago, but I wasn't sold. Everything they sent was way too expensive and did not fit properly.


----------



## tara1012 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmcaldwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tara1012, thank you for sharing! I love your tote, it only makes me more excited. You and I seem to be built the about same (I'm 5'5, size 6). I ordered the blazer and the metallic dress in size medium. The blazer is super cute. I wasn't sure about the fit from the pictures on the website, but decided to go with it anyway. I also ordered the fun and flirty dress in blue. However, it might become a gift. But thats the great thing about Golden Tote. Plenty of treats to go around.

Tara 1012, the wrap dress is amazing. Is your dress black or eggplant/purplish? I heard that they were offering this dress in various colors and patterns. 

I plan on getting more totes. I love the concept. I ordered two totes this month. I have also had excellent experiences when contacting them. Rosemary found an item that had been previously sold out and included it last months tote. I tried Stitchfix a couple months ago, but I wasn't sold. Everything they sent was way too expensive and did not fit properly.
The wrap dress is black. The patterns I saw were really cute, but I'm glad I got the black. It's more versatile, I think. I've seen at least two different patterns of it already - a black/white print and a brown/black print (that one was pictured on the little card I got with the dress). 

I was considering Stitchfix, but everything does seem really expensive. I'm afraid I'd really love something and it be crazy expensive! And I kind of like the surprise element with Golden Tote too. The fact that they really seem to listen to the comments/style profile really makes a difference as well.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Dec 14, 2013)

@tara1012 Thanks for posting! I ordered the Blazer as well, and I wasn't expecting the shoulders to look so boxy either. Everything else you posted looks fantastic! I had seen the Collective Concepts shirt on someone else's review and thought it was a bit funny looking, but seeing it on you, it looks great! It kinda has an 80's vibe to it

It will be interesting to see if we all get similar totes this time around. The other item I picked was the Metallic Shift dress, since I am intending to wear it to an office party in the new year. I had written a note to let them know that I really liked the headbands on their model this month, so it would be neat to receive one instead of the bracelet, though the bracelet you received is pretty too.

I can't wait to see more posts here of everyone else's totes!


----------



## tara1012 (Dec 14, 2013)

@supercanadian1 The shift dress looked really cute - I kind of wish I'd gotten it now instead of the black/white dress.

Thanks for the compliment on the Collective Concepts shirt! I thought it was a bit odd at first too, but it kind of grows on you and it looks much better on than you'd think! It's pretty comfy too. Maybe they were going for an 80s theme with that shirt and the the boxy shoulder blazer? Ha. I'm just impressed with how soft the blazer is. Tweed (even though this is "faux") makes me think of a rougher type of material. It's easy to move in, unlike some blazers.


----------



## greer (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok, wore the metallic shift dress tonight (they shipped it early for me) and I have CRAZY compliments on it. Literally people just walking down the street saying they love it. I am obsessed. Iay wear it around the house when I'm cleaning!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, wore the metallic shift dress tonight (they shipped it early for me) and I have CRAZY compliments on it. Literally people just walking down the street saying they love it. I am obsessed. Iay wear it around the house when I'm cleaning!I 
 
I picked this dress to wear to an office event too. I can't wait to get it.

I found the same dress on this site if anyone is interested:

http://shopruche.com/after-dark-metallic-lace-dress.html

I still like Golden Tote's silver one better. Oddly enough, that site also had the jaquard dress listed, but in silver instead of the Gold one GT had.

Can't wait to see more Totes! Mine doesn't come in until tomorrow, but I won't have it in hand until Saturday.

Is there anyone here that buys Golden Tote from Canada? I'm wondering if you get charged duty fees. I'm able to have a family member bring it up to me from the US this time, but will have to ship to Canada in the future.


----------



## andie kar (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I picked this dress to wear to an office event too. I can't wait to get it.

I found the same dress on this site if anyone is interested:

http://shopruche.com/after-dark-metallic-lace-dress.html

I still like Golden Tote's silver one better. Oddly enough, that site also had the jaquard dress listed, but in silver instead of the Gold one GT had.

Can't wait to see more Totes! Mine doesn't come in until tomorrow, but I won't have it in hand until Saturday.

Is there anyone here that buys Golden Tote from Canada? I'm wondering if you get charged duty fees. I'm able to have a family member bring it up to me from the US this time, but will have to ship to Canada in the future.
I'm from Canada! It costs $25 to ship and there aren't any duty charges. It also says on the box when it gets delivered that it actually costs them $40 to ship. I'm extremely grateful to them that they don't charge that full amount.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *andie kar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm from Canada! It costs $25 to ship and there aren't any duty charges. It also says on the box when it gets delivered that it actually costs them $40 to ship. I'm extremely grateful to them that they don't charge that full amount. 
This makes me like them even more. I think I'll be buying every month (if I can afford it).


----------



## rozzypants (Dec 16, 2013)

I"m ready to see some of your totes! I didn't get one this month, nothing really grabbed me, except maybe the vest (it grew on me). I'm still excited to see what people get, though. It's kinda ridiculous. If anyone gets that vest, I want to know what you think! I might go for a late tote.  Oddly enough the 2 things I do like are still available.


----------



## greal21 (Dec 16, 2013)

Evening ladies! I got my tote today, and I have to say I think it's my favorite yet! I left comments in my order this time, and I fell like they listened to them well. I requested no 3/4 sleeves and easily layered pieces. I do kind of regret not getting the cute wrap dress, but I probably couldn't wear it for a while anyways. So without further ado, my tote:

First up is the gorgeous Metallic lace shift dress! Words can't even describe how awesome this dress is! It seems well made and the detail is pretty amazing. I haven't actually tried it on yet, but will be doing that this evening after dinner. So so pretty! Super win on this one.





Second item I got was the Ellison Everything jacket. I picked this last month, but ended up sending my last tote back. I was happy to get this once again. I'll be getting lots of use out of it. &lt;3





3rd I got this Under Skies wool blend Blazer. I'm not completely sold on this one yet, and would love to trade for the faux tweed blazer if anyone is interested? It's really nice though and fits nicely.





 4th was the Mak B short sleeve layering sweater/vest thing. I'm not quite sure about this one either. I've tried wearing it a few different ways, and think maybe it will look nicer belted? Could trade this one as well if anyone was interested. It is nice though for a layering piece.





5th I got this amazing Puella Top. It's an A line top which is super soft and comfy and will be a great layering piece. I'm in love with this top!





Next I'm SO excited about this one! I had left Sarah a note on instagram I wanted this jacket, and was so happy to see it in my tote! Love the look and the fit is spot on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOVE it!





 I also added the chunky knit sweater onto my order. I was a little nervous about this one being too big as the size was small/medium, but it's actually a snug fit on me. It's really cute and cozy and I will get a ton of use from it. &lt;3





Last but not least may be my sleeper favorite. I added on the owl sweater, and it's SO cute! It's not entirely my style, but I'm glad I took a chance on it. Its SUPER soft and it fits really nicely!





 I also got the little bracelet for ordering on Cyber Monday. I was kind of hoping for a more functional piece like a scarf or something. I'll probably give the bracelet to my daughter. Overall though, I'm REALLY happy with this tote this month! Excited to try out all the pieces.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Dec 16, 2013)

@greal 21 I love your tote!!! The lace dress looks amazing can't even begin to think how many types of shoes would go with it LOL endless choices) I love the Puella top and the layering vest looks pretty interesting actually maybe over a long top and with a belt as you suggested LOVE your sweaters so adorable both of them are Enjoy!!!


----------



## tara1012 (Dec 17, 2013)

@greal21 I love the Puella top! I've heard such great things about their line, but haven't gotten any Puella items yet.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh ladies! Everything looks great so far, ya'll had me wishing I had the metallic dress for a corporate party!

More tote pictures please!!


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 17, 2013)

I just got my tote today - I opted for the $49 tote because I just couldn't justify the $149 after all the black friday shopping I did, but I reaaallllyyy wanted it! Here is what I got: 

The Owl Sweater, which I picked: 





and then my surprise item which was: 





I really liked both of this items so I will be keeping the bag. I do wish they included one more, like a scarf or something, but oh well! I also got the bracelet because I ordered on Cyber Monday and I'm just "meh" about it. Do I think these two items were worth the $57 I paid? Not really, but I like them and I'm impressed with their customer service (I asked for a sweater dress or flannel) so I'll probably order again. I think the $149 tote is a greater value though, so I'll have to order one of those soon!!


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Evening ladies! I got my tote today, and I have to say I think it's my favorite yet! I left comments in my order this time, and I fell like they listened to them well. I requested no 3/4 sleeves and easily layered pieces. I do kind of regret not getting the cute wrap dress, but I probably couldn't wear it for a while anyways. So without further ado, my tote:

First up is the gorgeous Metallic lace shift dress! Words can't even describe how awesome this dress is! It seems well made and the detail is pretty amazing. I haven't actually tried it on yet, but will be doing that this evening after dinner. So so pretty! Super win on this one.





Second item I got was the Ellison Everything jacket. I picked this last month, but ended up sending my last tote back. I was happy to get this once again. I'll be getting lots of use out of it. &lt;3





3rd I got this Under Skies wool blend Blazer. I'm not completely sold on this one yet, and would love to trade for the faux tweed blazer if anyone is interested? It's really nice though and fits nicely.





 4th was the Mak B short sleeve layering sweater/vest thing. I'm not quite sure about this one either. I've tried wearing it a few different ways, and think maybe it will look nicer belted? Could trade this one as well if anyone was interested. It is nice though for a layering piece.





5th I got this amazing Puella Top. It's an A line top which is super soft and comfy and will be a great layering piece. I'm in love with this top!





Next I'm SO excited about this one! I had left Sarah a note on instagram I wanted this jacket, and was so happy to see it in my tote! Love the look and the fit is spot on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOVE it!





 I also added the chunky knit sweater onto my order. I was a little nervous about this one being too big as the size was small/medium, but it's actually a snug fit on me. It's really cute and cozy and I will get a ton of use from it. &lt;3





Last but not least may be my sleeper favorite. I added on the owl sweater, and it's SO cute! It's not entirely my style, but I'm glad I took a chance on it. Its SUPER soft and it fits really nicely!





 I also got the little bracelet for ordering on Cyber Monday. I was kind of hoping for a more functional piece like a scarf or something. I'll probably give the bracelet to my daughter. Overall though, I'm REALLY happy with this tote this month! Excited to try out all the pieces.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I LOVE your tote!!!!!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Dec 17, 2013)

I apologize for the pics of everything in bags. I won't have my tote in hand until the weekend, but here goes: My two pics were the tweed blazer and Metallic shift dress:






And I got the long sleeve shirt withthumb holes, the shift dress, sleeveless cardigan, and the polka dot blazer.












I also received the same bonus bracelet everyone else got. This is my second tote and I honestly think I will wear everything they sent, which for $149 is so amazing! I wasn't expecting to like everything they picked. Now I'll have to make room in my budget to buy every month..and ship to Canada! Super happy with this month!


----------



## greer (Dec 18, 2013)

My tote is out for delivery! Cannot wait. Have loved all your totes!!!


----------



## roskandy (Dec 18, 2013)

Yay! My tote came last night and I love the items! I ended up with the small tote, b/c I didn't like more than one item in the larger tote.

I always look for pics of clothes on actual people, b/c sometimes they are weird when you wear them but look fine on the hanger (and vice versa). So here's some pics of me, haha:



Spoiler







The owl sweater in grey (my pick!) super soft &amp; comfy, and totally a style that I wear ALL THE TIME. Perfect!





Wrap dress in black - this is very flattering and made of a nice thick fabric that you could probably wear to work. It isn't too short on me, but I'm 5'4". It's pretty low cut and you'll need to wear a tank top underneath, unless you're going for a booby look. (I have a nude tank on in the pic because I happened to be already wearing it, but I'd probably wear something colorful or black.)





Bracelet from cyber monday promo. It's cute, but not super awesome or anything. I appreciate them adding it, though!


----------



## greer (Dec 18, 2013)

Got my totes!!!! Pardon the dirty mirror. Here is my first tote ($49). I chose the mother of pearl blouse.



It is truly stunning. I am in love. My surprise item for this tote was a wrap dress. I'm a bit hippy but I plan to Spanx the shit out of it and wear it Saturday:


----------



## greer (Dec 18, 2013)

So , for my $149 tote I hose the metallic dress and the black lace shirt. They sent me the dress early and I already wore it to a party so I don't have a picture of it but it's incredible. I also added on the owl sweater.



This is unreal. I plan to live in it for eternity. It fits beautifully and is so awesome!



This top is the only thing I'm not in love with. It seems to make me look super boxy and it's 3/4 sleeves and I'm kin of over those. May put this up for trade.



This was my pick. I LOVE this. And it is totally year round. I can see wearing this tomorrow with skinny jeans and boots or in the summer with cuts-off. It's great!



I, agin, LOVE THIS. The fit is perfect. The sleeves are a bit long but I love the thumb holes!



This is AMAZING. Crazy functional layering piece that I can see wearing ALL the time but with a touch of funky.



I was so excited to see this! I love it. Not something I would pick for myself but can totally see wearing it. The upper arms are a bit snug but it's really cool and casual looking. I also got the bracket seen in other totes. My daughter loves it. Good enough for me. This is BY FAR my favorite totes. I got more than my money's worth and almost all of the pieces are perfect fit and will be wardrobe staples. LOVE GOLDEN TOTE!!!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my totes!!!! Pardon the dirty mirror. Here is my first tote ($49). I chose the mother of pearl blouse.





It is truly stunning. I am in love.

My surprise item for this tote was a wrap dress. I'm a bit hippy but I plan to Spanx the shit out of it and wear it Saturday:




So nice  you look great .. love the stuff you got


----------



## greer (Dec 19, 2013)

> So niceÂ  you look great .. love the stuff you got


 Thank you!!!


----------



## emmoconnor (Dec 20, 2013)

Still curious to see what other folks got -- I like to see all the options!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got:

- the fun &amp; flirty patterned dress (selected) -- which I love and which fits perfectly;

- the faux tweed striped blazer (selected) -- perfect &amp; the shouldres don't seem particularly boxy as others have complained about;

- hollywood glam dress (add on) -- it's okay, but it's only piece that doesn't fit correctly, as it's weirdly loose at the waist (all the stranger because they emphasized that the waist might be a tight fit &amp; my waist is not disproportionately small);

- the gray version of the short-sleeved cardigan in the instagram photos (surprise) -- i love it (even if it took me a little while to figure out how to put it on!), though it's a bit big and thus inclined to slip off my shoulders;

- the collective concepts shirt w/ the neon heart-like pattern (surprise) -- i don't love this item &amp; it's the only one that doesn't fit with the profile/notes i left for them; that said, it's super comfy and actually looks better on than it does in the box &amp; perhaps it's not terrible to have some pieces that are totally different than my usual wardrobe;

- the wrap dress from the instagram photos in black w/ the pattern in gray (surprise) -- i love it, though I'm still looking for the right tank top to go under it as it's completely unwearable without one;

- a puella swing dress w/ stripes that I haven't seen anyone else mention (surprise), so here's what it looks like:





Though you can't tell from the above photo, it has patches on the elbows (completely adorable -- as depicted in the gray swing dress in the instagram photos) with a slightly different stripe pattern on them. I completely love this piece.

Overall, I LOVE my tote &amp; think it was great value. *I'd be up for trading both the hollywood glam dress and the creative concepts shirt (both small), if anyone is interested*; but I won't be unhappy if I end up keeping them. I really appreciated that the GT folks seemed to follow my note re: color preferences and that there were no complete misses.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 20, 2013)

I got the gray owl sweater (love!) and the long sleeve striped swing dress pictured above. The elbow patches are adorable. It would be cute belted but right now I am using it for sleeping bc it is just that comfy!


----------



## greer (Dec 21, 2013)

So ... Was in a boutique this afternoon and saw the wrap dress most of us got in our totes for $65!!!! I LOVE GOLDEN TOTE!!!


----------



## KeepBreathing (Dec 22, 2013)

It seems that the surprise items in this month's tote were really good - better than most of the selection items in my opinion!  I didn't order this month, but looking forward to next month!


----------



## lissar (Dec 29, 2013)

I asked for and got the grandpa sweater for my surprise! I'm very impressed they do take into account our comments. I don't know If I'll buy a tote every single month but they sure have me as a repeat customer!


----------



## greer (Jan 3, 2014)

Am I missing something or has there really been no spoilers???


----------



## tara1012 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm dying for spoilers too! I did get an email that said they are changing things up in 2014 and they'll release details later. I'm really curious. The only hint they gave was "out with the old, in with the new".


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Am I missing something or has there really been no spoilers???
Nope..no spoilers other than the brief message on their Facebook page about "Out with the Old, in with the New". I keep checking their instagram too and I haven't seen anything.

I checked their webpage, and it looks like they've removed everything from the boutique except for gift cards and the Jewelry and Accessory totes. So maybe that means that some of us will get some of the older stock items as surprise items in upcoming totes? It will be interesting to see if/how they are changing the Tote format. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they don't increase the price.

They should be posting spoilers soon if the January tote is going on sale on Monday.


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like its a secret grab bag of previous things!


----------



## tara1012 (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe it will be cheaper since they're all older items they're trying to get rid of???


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa3243* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Looks like its a secret grab bag of previous things!
Hmmm, this could be dangerous!! Shall we guess on the pricing??


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm hoping the pricing is cheaper or stays the same! I can't wait until Sunday! It explains the empty store, only doing it for January and mystery grab bag


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe same price but with more items?


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 5, 2014)

> Yea, I can't seem to figure out how they go about shipping. I literally ALWAYs order right when the sale starts (midnight Pacific time) and my totes always seem to be shipped in the last batch (I'm in the Midwest). Ordered a large and small this time and still haven't got tracking numbers but like someone else said, so excited for te Instagram surprise items! And ... They shipped me my lace metallic dress early so I could get it for Saturday. Go it and love it!


 So 3 am on the east coast? Do they go on sale right at midnight west coast time?


----------



## greer (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm not sure because honestly I've always set my alarm to wake me up at 3 am to get the sale. It's always up when I get up though so I assume yes.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought they would have sent an email out by now with more details. Hope the sale isn't delayed. I want to set my alarm for 3, but I have to work tomorrow too.


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 6, 2014)

> I thought they would have sent an email out by now with more details. Hope the sale isn't delayed. I want to set my alarm for 3, but I have to work tomorrow too.


 I know! I'm like do I drink this mountain dew and stay awake or do I go to bed and check at 7 when I get up for work. They said they were sending out an e mail tonight. But its already midnight


----------



## centaur74 (Jan 6, 2014)

Bags are up! Only $50 for a mystery tote of 4 previous items. I ordered two, lol.


----------



## pbpink (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *centaur74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bags are up! Only $50 for a mystery tote of 4 previous items. I ordered two, lol.

just bought two as well! fingers crossed as i live in a warm climate so i'm a bit scared of 2 totes of sweaters but we will see soon!!


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 6, 2014)

I ordered 2 as well ha ha


----------



## pixie015 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm tempted, I do love the owl sweater you guys got!! I'm trying hard to be good since I just purged a bunch of clothes and trying to downsize my wardrobe. Will have to live vicariously through you guys!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jan 6, 2014)

I've never ordered from here before but was really wanting to try. I'm normally an XS in tops, but XS was sold out so I went for the S hoping that it would be better for a dress anyways since my hips are larger and tend to fall on the Medium side. Has anyone who is normally an XS in tops had luck with their smalls? Hopefully if something doesn't fit I'll be able to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never ordered from here before but was really wanting to try. I'm normally an XS in tops, but XS was sold out so I went for the S hoping that it would be better for a dress anyways since my hips are larger and tend to fall on the Medium side. Has anyone who is normally an XS in tops had luck with their smalls? Hopefully if something doesn't fit I'll be able to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I've bought two $149 totes in Small before. I am somewhere between an XS and Small for tops, and a small for bottoms. I have a smaller chest and I'm shorter (5'3"), and found that everything in small fit me well, or a little on the looser side, with the exception of a couple items (dresses) that fit snug on my arms (I don't have big arms either).

For the mystery totes, I ordered one in XS, and one in Small. It will be interesting to see what items  they send for the XS totes, because many of their items didn't come in the XS size when they originally offered them as selections in the $149 totes.

For reference, I also found Puella dresses to run a bit bigger. Small for me is a bit roomy.

Hope this helps!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've bought two $149 totes in Small before. I am somewhere between an XS and Small for tops, and a small for bottoms. I have a smaller chest and I'm shorter (5'3"), and found that everything in small fit me well, or a little on the looser side, with the exception of a couple items (dresses) that fit snug on my arms (I don't have big arms either).

For the mystery totes, I ordered one in XS, and one in Small. It will be interesting to see what items  they send for the XS totes, because many of their items didn't come in the XS size when they originally offered them as selections in the $149 totes.

For reference, I also found Puella dresses to run a bit bigger. Small for me is a bit roomy.

Hope this helps!
Thanks so much, that does help! I'm about 5' 2" and smaller chest as well so it sounds like the tops should be okay, if not maybe a little loose which I'm okay with. I was hesitant to order knowing I could return or exchange but couldn't pass up the price since I had been contemplating purchasing a tote anyways, I didn't realize they would go on sale at such an early time or I would ordered first thing when I woke up and not waited to check until I got to work!


----------



## pbpink (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've bought two $149 totes in Small before. I am somewhere between an XS and Small for tops, and a small for bottoms. I have a smaller chest and I'm shorter (5'3"), and found that everything in small fit me well, or a little on the looser side, with the exception of a couple items (dresses) that fit snug on my arms (I don't have big arms either).

For the mystery totes, I ordered one in XS, and one in Small. It will be interesting to see what items  they send for the XS totes, because many of their items didn't come in the XS size when they originally offered them as selections in the $149 totes.

For reference, I also found Puella dresses to run a bit bigger. Small for me is a bit roomy.

Hope this helps!
that was so smart of you to do XS + S! i wish i did that with S + M! i just went for 2 M's to be on safe side!!

THEY ARE SOLD OUT ALREADY! WOW!


----------



## pbpink (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pixie015* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm tempted, I do love the owl sweater you guys got!! I'm trying hard to be good since I just purged a bunch of clothes and trying to downsize my wardrobe. Will have to live vicariously through you guys!
it must feel so good to downsize + purge!! i need to do the same!


----------



## pbpink (Jan 6, 2014)

post on FB from 9am EST:

Good morning! We launched our mystery tote last night on Facebook and never expected to sell so many!! People, we are currently sold out of all sizes except size medium and it's just 6 am! We had physically packed up most of the totes last week but there's a small chance we could pack a couple more and have more available. I'm starting a waiting list. If you tried to order and were sold out, please email us at [email protected] with your size and it will be first come first serve IF our inventory changes today.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow! Sold out already? I wonder how many they made available? Looks like most people ordered 2. At $50, I couldn't resist. 8 items for $100 is amazing! Even if I have ot pay another $25 to ship to Canada. 





I'm really hoping to get some warmer weather clothes. I'm actually sick of sweaters, even though it is freezing here.


----------



## messylaughter (Jan 6, 2014)

I ordered two as well, I kind of freaked out as it wouldn't let me get past the Shipping info stage from my phone, so I thought, meh I ll just wait till I get to work in the morning, but I found a work around and was able to make my order last night, what a fluke that I checked facebook at that time, since normally I would be asleep by then but I was waiting for laundry!

8 Items for less that a regular tote?  done done done!! though I am a tad worried I will end up with items I have already received in previous totes, I have seen stuff about a swap function? Anyone know about that?


----------



## greer (Jan 6, 2014)

I couldn't sleep last night and am so glad I couldn't!!!! I grabbed 2 totes but am super worried about receiving duplicate items. There is a place here that is for golden tote trading items.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I couldn't sleep last night and am so glad I couldn't!!!! I grabbed 2 totes but am super worried about receiving duplicate items.

There is a place here that is for golden tote trading items.

I'm a little worried about receiving duplicates as well. I wouldn't mind receiving them if they are items that are a different colour from what I have now. Can't wait to see people post their totes. 

Is there anyone else here from Canada that ordered? If so, I might be interested in trading.


----------



## AnnaMK (Jan 6, 2014)

On Facebook, they said they would send no duplicates if you ordered multiple January totes; however you may receive something you got in a previous tote. Also, the limited edition lace dress included as a surprise in the November tote is on anthropologie's website for $118 under the Puella brand. Pretty amazing value even if the tag says in clover instead of puella.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 6, 2014)

waaah, I was planning on staying up for this and then fell asleep at 11:30 lol. Oh well, wasn't meant to be!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 6, 2014)

I ordered 1 last night. Their site needs some serious work on mobile! The buttons to continue the order process were hidden until I went in and allowed my phone to orientate itself to landscape mode. I was just going to wait until morning so I could order from my computer but now I'm glad I didn't!


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 6, 2014)

> I ordered 1 last night. Their site needs some serious work on mobile! The buttons to continue the order process were hidden until I went in and allowed my phone to orientate itself to landscape mode. I was just going to wait until morning so I could order from my computer but now I'm glad I didn't!


 I had the same problem it made me nuts! Also glad I didn't wait


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm soooo sad...it's always on my first thing PST list to check the Monday it starts and it was already sold out all sizes!!!! I'm a M or a L (I sew so often can modify things down)...if anyone wants to resell their tote...


----------



## messylaughter (Jan 7, 2014)

I am from Canada, I live in B.C.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## messylaughter (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered 1 last night. Their site needs some serious work on mobile! The buttons to continue the order process were hidden until I went in and allowed my phone to orientate itself to landscape mode. I was just going to wait until morning so I could order from my computer but now I'm glad I didn't!
Same here,  I had to choose "New Address" to get it to process, so glad I didn't wait until morning


----------



## jenniferrose (Jan 7, 2014)

Shipped!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shipped!
Did you get your shipping notice already? If so..please post pics when you receive your tote. So excited!


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 7, 2014)

> Shipped!


 Lucky! Yes please show us as soon as you get it. I got an e mail asking if I wanted to cancel before the totes get shipped. No way Jose


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 7, 2014)

My shipping label was created as well...I'm so excited!! This is only my second Golden Tote (I did one $149 tote back in September, but haven't gotten one since). I'm a little nervous about the sizing - I got a small tote but I'm really between a small-medium. The last tote I got with them, I got small as well and only one item was a smidge too tight so hopefully it will be fine!

I'll be sure to share what comes in the tote! The only thing I'm crossing my fingers for is that I don't get the grey drop-waist Puella dress that I got in my $149 tote as my Puella item - the dress felt divine but looked HORRIBLE on my body type!


----------



## jenniferrose (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you get your shipping notice already? If so..please post pics when you receive your tote. So excited!


Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa3243* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lucky! Yes please show us as soon as you get it. I got an e mail asking if I wanted to cancel before the totes get shipped. No way Jose
 Shipping notice received and it only takes a day to get to me (live nearby). So hopefully they will actually drop it off with UPS or it has already been since it doesn't yet say so.


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 7, 2014)

> I'm on the east coast so I'm expecting a few weeks for mine! Â Shipping notice received and it only takes a day to get to me (live nearby). So hopefully they will actually drop it off with UPS or it has already been since it doesn't yet say so.


----------



## lerue (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm super excited for this! Luckily I saw this on Pinterest and got one! I was going to go for 2- one S and one M, but I clicked med first and by the time I got a second they only had med left so I just ended getting only one since I lost weight and ya.. Still excited tho!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmcaldwe (Jan 8, 2014)

I just happened to wake up at 4am and decided to check the site. I saw it was up and bought two medium totes. I'm super excited. 50.00 alone for a Puella dress is a great deal. I really hope that I get the vest from last month. The more I thought about it, the more I wished I had picked it.


----------



## xolalaox (Jan 8, 2014)

Woohoo, I got my shipping notice as well!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xolalaox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woohoo, I got my shipping notice as well!
Which part of the country do you live in? I'm in Canada, ordered about 15 mins after the sale started, but didn't receive my notice yet.


----------



## greer (Jan 8, 2014)

I promise, I ALWAYS order as soon as the sales start and I am ALWAYS one of the late ones shipped. I live in the Midwest.


----------



## andie kar (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Which part of the country do you live in? I'm in Canada, ordered about 15 mins after the sale started, but didn't receive my notice yet.
I'm in Canada and I usually get my shipping notice, on average, 2 days after they actually ship it. Not sure why that is. I have also figured out that it takes exactly 8 days (unless there's a holiday) to get to me in Saskatchewan from the day they ship it and it goes through customs in B.C. So depending on where you live that may give you a bit of an idea when to expect it!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info, Andie Kar. This is the first time I'm shipping to Canada, and I live near Toronto, so it will probably take a little longer to get to me. Can't wait!


----------



## AnnaMK (Jan 8, 2014)

> I promise, I ALWAYS order as soon as the sales start and I am ALWAYS one of the late ones shipped. I live in the Midwest.


 Same here...I'm always one of the last as well. I think they send them by geography, and Midwest must be one of the last areas. Last month mine didn't ship until Saturday of the second week.


----------



## natashaia (Jan 8, 2014)

i've been wanting to try golden tote for ages! i am bummed that i keep missing it! I gotta stay on my toes for this!


----------



## jmcaldwe (Jan 8, 2014)

I live on the east coast. I've ordered my totes on the first day of the sale each month. They always ship on the Thursday the week after the sale. I'm hoping I get my tracking info tomorrow.


----------



## kvanhat (Jan 9, 2014)

I got my tracking info a couple days ago, but when I check it, it says the label was created and it doesn't appear to be dropped off at UPS yet. Does anyone else have this same issue? I'm so excited for this tote that I had a dream about it the other night, haha.


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kvanhat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my tracking info a couple days ago, but when I check it, it says the label was created and it doesn't appear to be dropped off at UPS yet. Does anyone else have this same issue? I'm so excited for this tote that I had a dream about it the other night, haha.
Yup, same here! I keep obsessively checking to see if it has started moving yet, but it still just says a label has been created. I'm hoping to see it start moving today or tomorrow!


----------



## greer (Jan 9, 2014)

Anyone still waiting on their tracking number? Still haven't gotten mine ...


----------



## jmcaldwe (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't have mine yet either.


----------



## messylaughter (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't have mine, but Canada tends to ship last  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 9, 2014)

> Anyone still waiting on their tracking number? Still haven't gotten mine ...


 Ditto I haven't gotten mine yet either. I'm in Boston and have the east coast takes forever. I did get an e mail saying by Friday I would get it so fingers crossed.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *messylaughter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't have mine, but Canada tends to ship last  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL
 Don't have mine either..shipping to Canada (Eastern) as well. The last 2 totes I ordered, I had shipped to a family member in the South East US, and I didn't get my shipping notice until 2 days after people starting receiving them. Both times I ordered very late at night, within about an hour or so of the sale starting.


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 9, 2014)

Based on one of their replies on FB today, it looks like they've started printing the shipping labels but nothing has actually shipped yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Booo - I'm so over-eager, haha!


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just got my shipping notification! I'm beyond excited. So next Thursday the latest I should have my hands on my tote!


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks like my package is finally starting to move!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is estimated for delivery on Wednesday - woohoo!!


----------



## valmi9 (Jan 10, 2014)

My tracking says mine should get to me tomorrow even though it only shipped today. I live 2 hours away from LA so it is within the realm of possibility. Will post pics UPS tracking doesn't let me down.


----------



## kvanhat (Jan 10, 2014)

Mine is finally moving too, with an expected delivery of Thursday.


----------



## greer (Jan 10, 2014)

Sheesh. I still haven't gotten my tracking info.


----------



## rozzypants (Jan 10, 2014)

If anyone gets that white sweater coat and doesn't like it, I would be interested in buying it..... It's kind of grown on me. I missed out on the sale since it sold out in the dang middle of the night.


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sheesh. I still haven't gotten my tracking info.
same.


----------



## euripus (Jan 10, 2014)

Ah! Mine should be delivered today!  I'll try to post pics if it does arrive.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I live in southern California, just FYI.


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 10, 2014)

> If anyone gets that white sweater coat and doesn't like it, I would be interested in buying it..... It's kind of grown on me. I missed out on the sale since it sold out in the dang middle of the night.


 If I get it deal!


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 10, 2014)

Just got shipping notice.

I'm in the midwest.


----------



## greer (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm dying for the arrowhead top (in M or L) Hawaiian maxi dress (in L) or that Puella dress (in M) wth the elbow patches from last tote. Will buy/trade/whatever!


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 10, 2014)

> I'm dying for the arrowhead top (in M or L) Hawaiian maxi dress (in L) or that Puella dress (in M) wth the elbow patches from last tote. Will buy/trade/whatever!





> If anyone gets that white sweater coat and doesn't like it, I would be interested in buying it..... It's kind of grown on me. I missed out on the sale since it sold out in the dang middle of the night.


 If I get it deal! I'm dying for the cafe blouse or the black and white lace top. I got two totes one med and one large so I'm sure to get some things I don't want and some things I â™¡. I just can't wait until they get here!!


----------



## JennyLa (Jan 10, 2014)

I am wanting one of the baseball/colorblock sweaters in size M.  I ordered 2 Medium surprise totes!


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 10, 2014)

Since we're sharing our wish lists...I'd love the Puella swing dress (seems like they had a lot in stock *crosses fingers*) and especially the black sweater with the open knit at the collar/shoulders from a few totes back. In my dreams I'd like the cheetah jacket but I think they completely sold out of those!


----------



## shabs (Jan 10, 2014)

My tote:



Spoiler



THML Bold Print Embroidered blouse

Hourglass Lilly blue/black wrap dress

Puella blue/white striped spheghetti strap maxi dress

Puella blue/tan striped sweater rouching on the sides


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shabs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tote:



Spoiler



THML Bold Print Embroidered blouse

Hourglass Lilly blue/black wrap dress

Puella blue/white striped spheghetti strap maxi dress

Puella blue/tan striped sweater rouching on the sides


 If you don't mind sharing, please let us know what size tote you ordered.


----------



## shabs (Jan 10, 2014)

I got the size xsmall tote


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 10, 2014)

> I got the size xsmall tote


 Love your tote. Thanks for sharing! I ordered an xs tote also. 2 Puella items! ? Awesome! Can't wait to see more spoilers! I still haven't received my shipping notice. Hopefully tonight.


----------



## euripus (Jan 10, 2014)

I got my XS GT bag! I received:



Spoiler



-Puella grey/white striped spaghetti strap maxi dress (I'm wearing it right now so here is a link to the back of the dress..)

http://â€‹http://www.ronherman.com/images/products/1_1186872_TH_GRYIVY_3.JPG

-Puella jersey stretch grey dress





-Collective collections black and white patterned fit and flare style dress?

 



-Collective collections funky blouse that people got in the December bag.





This was an amazing bag!!  I've never had a Puella item before and to get two amazing dresses for about $12 each?  Holy cow!  I'm wearing the maxi dress right now and it is sooo comfy.  BUT I think my favorite dress ON me is the collective collections dress... its just so perfect!  I was iffy on the blouse, but after pairing it with a navy pencil skirt, I think its definitely growing on me.  I told my boyfriend it's funky fresh.  




  





(excuse the cat)


 

I honestly thought I would be wanting to trade at least one item with a grab bag like this, so I am exceedingly ecstatic about my bag! Golden Tote has me hooked for a long time.


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *euripus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my XS GT bag! I received:

I honestly thought I would be wanting to trade at least one item with a grab bag like this, so I am exceedingly ecstatic about my bag! Golden Tote has me hooked for a long time.
GREAT tote! The only thing I'm praying that I don't get is the grey jersey Puella dress...already got it in my one other tote and traded it away because it looked HORRIBLE on me (just my body shape!). But I loooooove the Collective Concepts dress and the blouse does look adorable paired with the navy skirt!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## euripus (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshleyCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GREAT tote! The only thing I'm praying that I don't get is the grey jersey Puella dress...already got it in my one other tote and traded it away because it looked HORRIBLE on me (just my body shape!). But I loooooove the Collective Concepts dress and the blouse does look adorable paired with the navy skirt!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Yeah the jersey dress is definitely clingy... I'll probably be wearing shapewear with it...



 And thanks!  Good luck with your tote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 11, 2014)

> Yeah the jersey dress is definitely clingy...Â I'll probably be wearing shapewear with it... :s: Â And thanks! Â Good luck with your tote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay more photos please! I'm so excited to see what everyone got while I wait for mine


----------



## jenniferrose (Jan 11, 2014)

I received mine!



Spoiler



Peach Love Cream Black and White Dress





Puella Dress





Potter's Pot Blazer





St Grace Long Sleeve


----------



## looloo62 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *euripus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my XS GT bag! I received:

I honestly thought I would be wanting to trade at least one item with a grab bag like this, so I am exceedingly ecstatic about my bag! Golden Tote has me hooked for a long time.

Awesome tote!  I really love how you paired that blouse/sweater with a skirt.  I didn't like it at first until I saw how you wore it.  Now I hope I get it too!


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 11, 2014)

> I received mine!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I love that blazer uber cute!


----------



## roskandy (Jan 11, 2014)

Gah I'm super sad and kind of angry that the mystery box sold out before they even sent the email. I usually place my order like the second they send out emails, and I guess there's no January tote? Grrrr.

I mean it's good, since I won't be spending money, but still annoying that a bunch of people got great deals on past items and other loyal subscribers didn't even get a chance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rozzypants (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah I'm super sad and kind of angry that the mystery box sold out before they even sent the email. I usually place my order like the second they send out emails, and I guess there's no January tote? Grrrr.

I mean it's good, since I won't be spending money, but still annoying that a bunch of people got great deals on past items and other loyal subscribers didn't even get a chance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
me too. I'm bummed as well. ahhh well.... next month you can have what you know you want! and maybe even add on extra goodies since you saved $ this month! my coping skill for this disappointment was to go and treat myself to a really cool vintage pendant from etsy.


----------



## xolalaox (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Which part of the country do you live in? I'm in Canada, ordered about 15 mins after the sale started, but didn't receive my notice yet.
I'm in Kansas, so pretty far from Canada! I ordered a few hours after the sale began, maybe 3/4 AM my time.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 11, 2014)

For Canadians...do they usually ship via USPS? I just received my tracking info and they are not shipping by UPS for me. That has me a little worried because that may mean that I have to pay duty, right?


----------



## andie kar (Jan 11, 2014)

I've always had it ship via usps then once it hits customs it transfers to Canada Post. I've never had to pay customs all the times I've ordered so far. You can also use the USPS tracking number on Canada Post to keep updated on its progress.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jan 13, 2014)

I keep checking my tracking..it still doesn't work but when I log into my account it shows it's still in CA and I'm in PA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone gets the black/white collective concepts dress posted previously in an XS or S I'd be interested in trading for it/purchasing it if I don't get it mine...it's so pretty!


----------



## messylaughter (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For Canadians...do they usually ship via USPS? I just received my tracking info and they are not shipping by UPS for me. That has me a little worried because that may mean that I have to pay duty, right?

Mine is shipping though USPS, then once it gets across the border it will be picked up my Canada Post, feeling very very impatient!!!


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 13, 2014)

Two more days! I'm dying to see what I get.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *messylaughter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine is shipping though USPS, then once it gets across the border it will be picked up my Canada Post, feeling very very impatient!!! 
I'm showing that mine left LA last night and is on it's way to Canada, but there is no time estimate as to when it will get here. I'm dying to see what I get too, but it's also fun seeing everyone else's spoilers.

February is going to be tough for me! I so want to order a $149 tote, but the exchange rate is so bad for us Canadians lately.


----------



## roskandy (Jan 13, 2014)

[edit] Aghhh, I posted this in the wrong thread. Ignore me, haha.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 13, 2014)

My tote should arrive on Wednesday


----------



## looloo62 (Jan 13, 2014)

Spoiler



Here's what I got in my s bag.  Good thing I live in Ca, it won't be long before I can wear this stuff.  Unfortunately, this bag did not contain a puella item.  I'm going to have to email them.







 


 


 


Below is what I got in my xs bag.



 


 (this is a very long sweater dress) 


 


 
 



Got my totes today.  I like most of the items, a couple will be up for trade.


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 13, 2014)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Got my totes today. Â I like most of the items, a couple will be up for trade. wow what a mix! I can't wait until wed. I haven't seen most of what you got yet in others bags. Weird It is supposed to have 1 puella and at least 1 of the 149 options I don't see either in yours. I hope I don't get to many summertime outfits I live in the north east and it will be ages before I get to wear anything


----------



## messylaughter (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *looloo62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



Here's what I got in my s bag.  Good thing I live in Ca, it won't be long before I can wear this stuff.  Unfortunately, this bag did not contain a puella item.  I'm going to have to email them.







 


 


 


Below is what I got in my xs bag.



 


 (this is a very long sweater dress) 


 


 
 



Got my totes today.  I like most of the items, a couple will be up for trade.
It looks like you got two Puella dresses in the xs one (the top two if I am not mistaken), maybe thats why? gaaaaaahhh I won't have mine till the end of next week, so impatient!!!!!


----------



## lerue (Jan 14, 2014)

Interesting mix.. I also saw what the girl from "my subscription addiction" got and she had a nice mix too.  I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## AnnaMK (Jan 14, 2014)

> Iteresting mix.. I also saw what the girl from "my subscription addiction" got and she had a nice mix too. Â I can't wait to get mine!


 The zebra cardigan on the "my subscription addiction" is fabulous! I haven't seen that one yet in others' posts but can hope, right!


----------



## centaur74 (Jan 14, 2014)

Got both my size medium totes today. Unfortunately I'm only planning to keep three items because of fit/style, but hopefully a trade will work out for the rest. Here is what I got:



Spoiler



First bag:





1. Grandpa sweater from Ellison (fits but not my style)

2. Puella maxi dress (one of my keepers)





3. Gray uneven Renee C skirt (a keeper, either that or it is a poncho, lol)

4. White Ellison brocade mini skirt (doesn't fit)

Bag no. 2





1. Ellison jewel detail striped sweater (not my style)

2. Orange silky tank by Lush (I'm too busty for this, but like it)





3. Black stretchy zipper pants by Cotton Candy (too tight)

4. Black Puella mini swing dress (keeper)



So all in all a lot of fun and worth it I think even if I only like three items. Will be hitting up the swap thread. Pm me if you want to trade.


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 14, 2014)

Mine is supposed to come tomorrow, as well, although my package was last scanned Friday in California...so hopefully it won't be delayed!

I was keeping my fingers crossed for an early delivery (for whatever reason, a lot of my packages that I get delivered to my office end up arriving a day ahead of schedule) but it doesn't look like that's going to happen - I'm so impatient, haha!


----------



## jmcaldwe (Jan 14, 2014)

I see that several bags have bottoms. When I ordered my tote, I was under the impression that we were ordering our size in tops. I know that it's a mystery bag, but I did not know that bottoms were going to be included. I specifically remember reading somewhere that the totes were going to include a mix of tops and dresses.


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmcaldwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I see that several bags have bottoms. When I ordered my tote, I was under the impression that we were ordering our size in tops. I know that it's a mystery bag, but I did not know that bottoms were going to be included. I specifically remember reading somewhere that the totes were going to include a mix of tops and dresses.

I'm concerned about this as well. I actually asked on their FB page right after ordering my tote about this - I'm a small in dresses and tops, but a medium in skirts/bottoms. They said that I should be fine with a small and then after that (maybe in the mailer that was sent out after the sale closed?) it did specifically say it was a mix of tops and dresses.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmcaldwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I see that several bags have bottoms. When I ordered my tote, I was under the impression that we were ordering our size in tops. I know that it's a mystery bag, but I did not know that bottoms were going to be included. I specifically remember reading somewhere that the totes were going to include a mix of tops and dresses.
You are correct, it says "The totes are all sized x-small, small, medium, and large and will contain a mix of dresses and tops so choose your tote according to the size you wear in tops and dresses." but it seems they've included skirts and bottoms


----------



## centaur74 (Jan 14, 2014)

Feel the same way about the bottoms situation. I got three bottoms! One skirt fit, but two were too small. I would have maybe sized up for bottoms. The two were pretty small too IMO. My teen daughter who is usually a small, sometimes a medium, didn't fit in the bottoms I got either.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 14, 2014)

How does this work? If I get the 49 dollar one they send 3 items and I keep all for the 49 or do I pay to keep items?


----------



## jmcaldwe (Jan 14, 2014)

Also, I have noticed that the smaller totes (xs) seem to have multiple puella items (I ordered a medium) Makes me kinda jealous, lol. I can't wait for my tote to get here, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Eeek! I'm surprised to see so many people getting bottoms, especially after posted that they were including tops/dresses only. I also bought thinking everything would be dresses/tops, and sized down since Puella dresses usually fit very loose on me. 

I guess I'll see next week when I get my 2 totes.


----------



## jmcaldwe (Jan 14, 2014)

You get to keep all of the items, it's not like stitch fix. 49.00 for a 2-3 item tote (so far I've only recieved two items with this option), and 149 for 5-7 items. I have gotten both totes and the 149 tote is a way better deal in my opinion. If you want to return something you have to return the entire tote.


----------



## messylaughter (Jan 14, 2014)

Question, 

I have checked out the trade thread, and most of the items/people seem to be U.S. Only, any Canadians up for our own swap group?  

ADMIN- I apologize in advance if this is not allowed


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 14, 2014)

> Question,Â  I have checked out the trade thread, and most of the items/people seem to be U.S. Only, any Canadians up for our own swap group? Â  ADMIN- I apologize in advance if this is not allowed


 You can add me to a Canadian group.


----------



## centaur74 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *messylaughter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question, 

I have checked out the trade thread, and most of the items/people seem to be U.S. Only, any Canadians up for our own swap group?  

ADMIN- I apologize in advance if this is not allowed
I'm in the US, but open to Canada trades FYI.

Also, the more I think about the Renee C "skirt" I got in my box, the more I think maybe my daughter was right and that it's actually a wrap/cape/poncho-type thing? It's the gray "skirt" pictured in the above spoiler. Did anyone else get this? What is it? It looked ridiculous when I tried it on a poncho so I tried it as an asymetrical skirt. The waist is a little loose, but the asymetrical points on it and the soft fabric make it look interesting as a skirt. It's also marked "one size" which makes me think it's not a skirt.


----------



## JennyLa (Jan 14, 2014)

Where is the trade thread?  I get my totes on Thursday!!


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 14, 2014)

> Mine is supposed to come tomorrow, as well, although my package was last scanned Friday in California...so hopefully it won't be delayed! I was keeping my fingers crossed for an early delivery (for whatever reason, a lot of my packages that I get delivered to my office end up arriving a day ahead of schedule) but it doesn't look like that's going to happen - I'm so impatient, haha! Â





> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Got my totes today. Â I like most of the items, a couple will be up for trade. I just checked my tote is in town on the truck! Gimmie! I won't get it until tomorrow though.


----------



## greal21 (Jan 14, 2014)

I am SO bummed I missed out on the mystery totes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone got a Puella maxi dress in xs or s and want to swap, I have a TON of things I'd love to swap you! Fun to see everyone else post their hauls, just wish I could be a part of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## centaur74 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennyLa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where is the trade thread?  I get my totes on Thursday!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *messylaughter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question, 

I have checked out the trade thread, and most of the items/people seem to be U.S. Only, any Canadians up for our own swap group?  

ADMIN- I apologize in advance if this is not allowed

The trade list is here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137162/golden-tote-trade-list


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 15, 2014)

there are no clothes up, is that normal if so when can I see what they have?


----------



## centaur74 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  there are no clothes up, is that normal if so when can I see what they have?
They won't put more totes up until next month. I believe it is usually the first Monday of the month, though the site is usually live late Sunday night the day before. If you watch this thread or get on Golden Tote's e-mail list it will be easy to track when new totes go up. HTH!


----------



## JennyLa (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks so much!!  I'm between a medium and large (I didn't get my 1st tote until after I ordered the 2 mediums), so I may have some things that just don't fit!!  Some of the medium tops work and some don't.  Its a bummer.

Can't wait to see what everyone else got!!  One more day for me, I hope!


----------



## makeupandmud725 (Jan 15, 2014)

AHH I get mine today! It sat at the post office the town over and I had half a mind to drive to the post office and beg for it now! Cant wait to post pics!


----------



## lerue (Jan 15, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmcaldwe (Jan 15, 2014)

[/img] Two items that other people received and blogged about. I love both of these. I hope I have something like either item in mine. My totes are on the truck for delivery today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmcaldwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Two items that were in other peoples totes. I love both of these. I hope I have something like this in mine. My totes are in the truck for delivery today




 
 
The Owl sweater is AWESOME! Do you have a link to that person's Tote pictures? I haven't seen that yet. I love the variety of things that were sent out to everyone.---***Edit*** Never mind..I found it!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jan 15, 2014)

What is the weight on all of your tracking say? Mine is only showing as 1lb which seems pretty light for 4 articles of clothing and a tote bag...anyone else have something similar?


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is the weight on all of your tracking say? Mine is only showing as 1lb which seems pretty light for 4 articles of clothing and a tote bag...anyone else have something similar?
Yes.  My tote is also 1 pound per UPS.  My black Friday tote purchase was also 1lb per UPS but I got a large and small tote in that box, so clearly the weights on UPS are incorrect.


----------



## greer (Jan 15, 2014)

Ugh Mine is still for tomorrow. I cannot wait. That owl sweater is not like the others I have seen. It's not a pullover is it? And ahhhh I love that zebra sweater!


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 15, 2014)

Yay, my tote came!! I'm SO happy with the entire bag (as long as they fit - won't get to try them on 'til tonight!). SO glad to see no skirts/pants in the mix! Sorry that the picture is kind of dark/blurry - I had to take it in my office, LOL!

I got:

1. Creative concepts tank dress in red/black houndstooth ($149 pick a few months ago)
2. Hour Glass Lily wrap dress in black and brown (from last month)
3. Renee C sweater that was an extra a few months back - this is SOOOOO unbelievably soft
4. Puella swing dress in black

If everything fits, I definitely see myself wearing everything I got!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshleyCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Yay, my tote came!! I'm SO happy with the entire bag (as long as they fit - won't get to try them on 'til tonight!). SO glad to see no skirts/pants in the mix! Sorry that the picture is kind of dark/blurry - I had to take it in my office, LOL!

I got:

1. Creative concepts tank dress in red/black houndstooth ($149 pick a few months ago)
2. Hour Glass Lily wrap dress in black and brown (from last month)
3. Renee C sweater that was an extra a few months back - this is SOOOOO unbelievably soft
4. Puella swing dress in black

If everything fits, I definitely see myself wearing everything I got!
Love these! I'm hoping for that same Creative Concepts dress! Love that sweater too!


----------



## tiffanys (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshleyCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Yay, my tote came!! I'm SO happy with the entire bag (as long as they fit - won't get to try them on 'til tonight!). SO glad to see no skirts/pants in the mix! Sorry that the picture is kind of dark/blurry - I had to take it in my office, LOL!

I got:

1. Creative concepts tank dress in red/black houndstooth ($149 pick a few months ago)
2. Hour Glass Lily wrap dress in black and brown (from last month)
3. Renee C sweater that was an extra a few months back - this is SOOOOO unbelievably soft
4. Puella swing dress in black

If everything fits, I definitely see myself wearing everything I got!
What size tote was this?  XS, S, M, or L?


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What size tote was this?  XS, S, M, or L?
Sorry, I should have mentioned! It was size S.


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 15, 2014)

> [/img] Two items that other people received and blogged about. I love both of these. I hope I have something like either item in mine. My totes are on the truck for delivery today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine is on the truck 2! I keep running outside every time a truck drives by! I hope they came before I leave for work at 4


----------



## natashaia (Jan 15, 2014)

> Yay, my tote came!! I'm SO happy with the entire bag (as long as they fit - won't get to try them on 'til tonight!). SO glad to see no skirts/pants in the mix! Sorry that the picture is kind of dark/blurry - I had to take it in my office, LOL! I got: 1. Creative concepts tank dress in red/black houndstooth ($149 pick a few months ago) 2. Hour Glass Lily wrap dress in black and brown (from last month) 3. Renee C sweater that was an extra a few months back - this is SOOOOO unbelievably soft 4. Puella swing dress in black If everything fits, I definitely see myself wearing everything I got!


 I love your tote!


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 15, 2014)

I got my totes! A medium and a large






this I â™¡ and am wearing






this is a poncho and super soft


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Also


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 15, 2014)

I took better pics some things for trade on the trade board


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa3243* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I took better pics some things for trade on the trade board 


So pretty! I especially love the dress on the top right! What is the item on the bottom right?


----------



## sammyp056 (Jan 15, 2014)

I received my medium tote today. This was my first golden tote and I was pleasantly surprised with what I got. I was also disappointed a little too because I received 2 black maxi dresses. I really like the puella dress I'm wearing in the photo and the Renee c dress I'm wearing in the other one. I don't care for the pencil skirt (not my style) and I did like the other maxi dress, however it's a little too short on me (hits just above the ankles). Overall a fun tote and I look forward to next month and more variety. I think I might try to trade the 2 items that didn't work for me in the trade thread.


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 15, 2014)

> I got my totes! A medium and a large
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> So pretty! I especially love the dress on the top right! What is the item on the bottom right?


 Its a beautiful skirt. Unfortunately its really small


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa3243* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Its a beautiful skirt. Unfortunately its really small
Will you reach out to CS since they said only tops/dresses were being sent, or just trade? I think if I get a bottom that doesn't fit I'll be upset because I'm a completely different size on top than on the bottom and ordered based on the description of only tops/dresses being included


----------



## looloo62 (Jan 15, 2014)

I thought this was a skirt, but it's a pair of shorts.  Luckily it has an elastic band so it fits.  Feeling happy about this now.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 15, 2014)

Thrilled with my tote.. I got  a puella  black and white maxi dress , 2  cute blouses  one has hearts on it. the other is a tunic with bright colors. and a black stretch mini skirt.. I am so so happy. I ordered the med and needed the large .. Everything fits great ..


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 15, 2014)

> I received my medium tote today. This was my first golden tote and I was pleasantly surprised with what I got. I was also disappointed a little too because I received 2 black maxi dresses. I really like the puella dress I'm wearing in the photo and the Renee c dress I'm wearing in the other one. I don't care for the pencil skirt (not my style) and I did like the other maxi dress, however it's a little too short on me (hits just above the ankles). Overall a fun tote and I look forward to next month and more variety. I think I might try to trade the 2 items that didn't work for me in the trade thread.


 Loooove that skirt!


----------



## jmcaldwe (Jan 15, 2014)

[/img][/img]I got my totes. I will have to say I'm on the fence about this one. I got two medium totes I recieved: 1 puella maxi dress navy/white (love!) 1 puella swing dress black 1 collective concepts boho dress with belt green (love!) 1 Renee c. Jaquard dress grey/white 1 kerisma t shirt navy (Kashmir blend) 1 olivaceous body con dress black/white 2 Renee c asymmetrical poncho grey I love the boho dress and the maxi dress. I'm on the fence about everything else. I did not recieve anything from previous totes, so that's a win. I did recieve two Renee c ponchos. I thought they said that shouldn't happen.


----------



## jmcaldwe (Jan 15, 2014)

Oops here are the pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## andie kar (Jan 15, 2014)

I should either get my tote Friday or Monday. I'm loving sing what everyone gets, tons of awesome stuff! I'm getting nervous about the possibility of getting bottoms. I hadn't realized there wasa chance of that and large bottoms typically don't make it past my thighs!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jan 15, 2014)

Got my S tote and am really happy with 3 of 4 itemsotter's Pot Lace Top, Peach Love Dress, Renee C Poncho. Puella maxi dress. The maxi dress is just way too long on me so off to the trade thread!


----------



## jmcaldwe (Jan 15, 2014)

What size is the maxi, I'll trade you lucyskeeper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jan 15, 2014)

Its a small, looking for another dress size xs or s


----------



## jmcaldwe (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh darn. All my items are medium.


----------



## lerue (Jan 15, 2014)

Got my tote today, I'm loving some of the totes I see on here! I love 2 of my items and am not a fan of two. Overall though I'm super happy with the two I like.. Item 1 - Puella striped maxi dress



Item 2- creative concepts 3/4 sleeve top



Item 3- black peasant sleeve button up dress thing



Item 4- tunic tank



I love items 1 and 4, and meh on the others.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Jan 15, 2014)

Hopefully my tote will be here tomorrow! I am super excited but a little trepidatious at the same time as I am seeing quite a few sleeveless items. My upper arms are like the size of tree trunks so I don't love showing them off..sigh. On the bright side, may be high time I invest in some cardigans!haha I will post pics of my bag  when it gets here, that is if I can figure out how in the heck to do it!! In the meantime I am really enjoying seeing what everyone has received-definitely something to look forward to 



.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 15, 2014)

So, I got my tote. I didn't take pictures because I didn't like anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Win some, lose some but I got the most hideous sweatshirt I have ever seen! It looks like something someone's aunt would have worn in 1992. It's off white with a native American type print (which Ok, that's kinda trendy now) but then it's like they cut it in a U shape from one shoulder to the other, poked holes it each side, and tied it back together with this thick white rope. WTF?! My husband didn't believe I got it from somewhere new. It's completely ridiculous!


----------



## JennyLa (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I got my tote. I didn't take pictures because I didn't like anything.



Win some, lose some but I got the most hideous sweatshirt I have ever seen! It looks like something someone's aunt would have worn in 1992. It's off white with a native American type print (which Ok, that's kinda trendy now) but then it's like they cut it in a U shape from one shoulder to the other, poked holes it each side, and tied it back together with this thick white rope. WTF?! My husband didn't believe I got it from somewhere new. It's completely ridiculous!
You should take pictures!  Maybe it's someone else's style and they'll want to trade.  I love the black and white sweater with the jeweled neckline and some people hated it--just goes to show everyone's different.  Post your tote and see if someone wants to trade.

  I don't get my tote until this afternoon--I'm so excited--maybe there's something in there I don't like, that you'll love.


----------



## JennyLa (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshleyCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Yay, my tote came!! I'm SO happy with the entire bag (as long as they fit - won't get to try them on 'til tonight!). SO glad to see no skirts/pants in the mix! Sorry that the picture is kind of dark/blurry - I had to take it in my office, LOL!

I got:

1. Creative concepts tank dress in red/black houndstooth ($149 pick a few months ago)
2. Hour Glass Lily wrap dress in black and brown (from last month)
3. Renee C sweater that was an extra a few months back - this is SOOOOO unbelievably soft
4. Puella swing dress in black

If everything fits, I definitely see myself wearing everything I got!
I LOVE your whole tote!!!  It is awesome, you are so lucky!


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennyLa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I LOVE your whole tote!!!  It is awesome, you are so lucky!

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only thing that ended up not working out was the sweater, it's just a little too snug and short, but I already found a trade for it so that's a win!


----------



## greer (Jan 16, 2014)

Got my totes and am super happy!!!! Will have a few items up for trade. Am looking for one of those ponchos and the zebra cardigan.




Tote 1. AWESOME. Two Mak B sweaters. LOVE the stripped one. It's longer so great with leggings. The other will be up for trade. A Puella stripped maxi dress in black and white ... Love. And something I REALLY wanted, the floral maxi dress. Yay!! Tote 2:



Kerisma sweater dress in L. Doesn't fit me well. From October tote. Will be up for trade. A leu and gray stripped Puella maxi. Not sure if I'll keep. A shift dress from collective concepts. Looks awesome on, just don't really have anywhere to wear it to, will be up for trade. A white and neon underskies blouse. Really like this. I got more than my monies worth. LOVE GT!!!


----------



## messylaughter (Jan 16, 2014)

Mine are waiting for me at home!!!! omg like a week before I was expecting them!!!


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Jan 16, 2014)

Got my bag today! I got some really cute pieces but it wasn't as much of a success as I had hoped for.

I got: the Pol-Confetti Sweater in the December tote already

The floral Vijo Couture Maxi dress is lovely (but my boyfriend told me I looked like an old woman in it...grrrr)

The striped Puella dress (which the size is LP so I am assuming that is a Large Petite? I am SO not petite!!LOL So I look ridiculous in it..haha!)

The Cream/Grey/Black renee c. sweater which is incredibly soft and probably my only keeper! My tote was a L.


----------



## pbpink (Jan 16, 2014)

got my two totes, both in M! they also read my note as I live in warm climate and asked for no sweaters or warm items! they are amazing! I have 4 dresses!! got: puella maxi in aqua, gray + yellow (love) saint grace henley shirt black collective concepts floral maxi w/black, green + salmon + blue potters pot metallic jacket cefian navy long sleeve light shirt with gray thumb collective concepts houndstooth dress in black + white collective concepts shirt in navy + green pattern w/slight peplum puella maxi dress in gray + blue pretty happy but may want to do a trade! I will post pics soon! I felt like I bought a dress and the others were an amazing bonus!! such a great surprise!!


----------



## AnnaMK (Jan 17, 2014)

For the January mystery tote, I ended up getting two M totes for as a friend who is going through a rough divorce and has a suprise bday party tomorrow (what's better than two Puella dresses) and two M for me as I have never gotten any Puella items in my tote. Overall the quality of the items are great, but I know about 50% won't work for her or I due to style or fit.



The four Puella items... going to let her pick her favorite two.



Other items... -the Jacquard dress I already have and love (to trade) -A great black Ellison skirt with pockets (to trade- too short for us) -porridge gray/white carrot tee -Collective Concepts Houndstooth Dress -Under Skies white blouse with black lace detail (love this but our little ones would stain this in a heartbeat)



These are all for trade: -Line and Dot Taupe blouse with black ribbon detailing -Cerian Navy/Gray long sleeve thumb hole shirt (already own this one!) -Collective Concepts colorful dress -Collective Concepts colorful tunic -Renee C gray poncho (traded) -Uniq black/blue/white blouse -THML shorts Overall, the dresses made it worthwhile. My friend and I will get lots of wear for those and she hasn't bought anything for herself in a long time. The others will be up on the trade soon. If someone didn't get a tote this month but wants to trade, I'll give them first dibs.


----------



## AnnaMK (Jan 17, 2014)

Dang! Need a few more posts before I can post in trade.. here are some close ups of the items above.



Ink and Blot blouse



Ellison skirt (with pockets!)



Under skies blouse



Collective concepts dress



Uniq blouse



Collective concepts tunic


----------



## JennyLa (Jan 17, 2014)

Edited to say-- Ooops!  Meant to PM Anna!!  I still haven't had my coffee!!


----------



## greer (Jan 17, 2014)

> For the January mystery tote, I ended up getting two M totes for as a friend who is going through a rough divorce and has a suprise bday party tomorrow (what's better than two Puella dresses) and two M for me as I have never gotten any Puella items in my tote. Overall the quality of the items are great, but I know about 50% won't work for her or I due to style or fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sent you a pm!


----------



## kdris152 (Jan 17, 2014)

Got my tote last night, overall very happy!

1. Potters Pot jacket- LOVE





2. Puella Maxi Dress- This is definetly growing on me, I am not usually a maxi dress girl but I think it would be perfect with a cropped jean jacket in the spring/summer





A. Peach- Black maxi- Love this. The top is fitted and super comfy!





4. I also received renee c poncho- difficult to photograph. Not sure how I feel about that one but I am sure I can find someone who will!


----------



## pbpink (Jan 17, 2014)

here are the pics!! i guess i will post in trade thread as well - i am happy to keep all or trade a few of the items, all are size M!! i really like maxi dresses so if anyone does not want, please PM me! can't wait to see what everyone else got!! happy friday!! collective concepts houndstooth dress in black + white



cefian navy long sleeve light shirt with gray thumb (KEEP, wearing now!)



potters pot metallic jacket



saint grace henley shirt black (w/my scarf)



collective concepts shirt in navy + green pattern w/slight peplum



puella maxi in aqua, gray + yellow (KEEP + my fave!!)



puella maxi dress in gray + blue



collective concepts floral maxi w/black, green + salmon + blue


----------



## greer (Jan 17, 2014)

> For the January mystery tote, I ended up getting two M totes for as a friend who is going through a rough divorce and has a suprise bday party tomorrow (what's better than two Puella dresses) and two M for me as I have never gotten any Puella items in my tote. Overall the quality of the items are great, but I know about 50% won't work for her or I due to style or fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sent you a pm!


----------



## AnnaMK (Jan 17, 2014)

I have close ups of a lot of the tops in the last picture but got a "waiting on moderation" message. Anyone know how long it takes for the moderators to yay or nay a post? I tried to post late last night. Things just look much different on a hangar.


----------



## pbpink (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AnnaMK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have close ups of a lot of the tops in the last picture but got a "waiting on moderation" message. Anyone know how long it takes for the moderators to yay or nay a post? I tried to post late last night.

Things just look much different on a hangar.
i am having trouble posting pics in trade thread perhaps there is a glitch going on!!


----------



## AnnaMK (Jan 17, 2014)

> Sent you a pm!


 Greer, updated the post above to add pics.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 17, 2014)

A bit sad about my totes. 



  After reading some posts from Canadians on shipping/duty, I found out that my order is being held at the Post Office and I have to pay an additional $28 in duty fees. Has this happened to anyone before or is it just random?


----------



## andie kar (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A bit sad about my totes. 



  After reading some posts from Canadians on shipping/duty, I found out that my order is being held at the Post Office and I have to pay an additional $28 in duty fees. Has this happened to anyone before or is it just random?
That's never happened to me before. It's always just been left for me at my door. I wonder if they filled out the customs paper different this time. Normally for the dollar amount they put the amount of the items you pick and then the total including shipping under that, which would put the value under the amount that you have to pay duties. They must have just put the dollar amount of how ever many totes you bought. That's disappointing! I can definitely assure you though that's not a regular thing.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks Andie! I hope it's not a regular issue. Do you usually order the $149 totes? My friends at work are also telling me that Canada post usually doesn't charge duty if the amount is less than $100. I'll post again later after I pick up my totes and let you know how the customs papers were filled out. Paying Duty + Extra shipping + our weak Canadian dollar...I really wanted to try to order every month from them this year but I may have to re-think it.


----------



## andie kar (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks Andie! I hope it's not a regular issue. Do you usually order the $149 totes? My friends at work are also telling me that Canada post usually doesn't charge duty if the amount is less than $100. I'll post again later after I pick up my totes and let you know how the customs papers were filled out. Paying Duty + Extra shipping + our weak Canadian dollar...I really wanted to try to order every month from them this year but I may have to re-think it. 
Not including this January tote I have ordered from them 4 times, all $149 ones and I've never had duty. The shipping and exchange rate definitely add up quite a bit. As long as you love most of the items it's definitely worth it, especially since duty isn't normally charged, at least from my experience, though almost $200 a month still adds up quite a bit! I'm really crossing my fingers now for good surprises and no bottoms in my totes!


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 17, 2014)

Would anyone be able to tell me the brand of the owl sweater? I'm really, really sad that I missed out on it last month - I just couldn't swing it with pre-holiday expenses but I'm having tote-remorse now! Might see if I can find it - or something like it - online. But without more detail, putting just 'owl sweater' in Google brings up wayyyy too many results - LOL!

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jmcaldwe (Jan 17, 2014)

Morning Apple I believe is the brand.


----------



## AnnaMK (Jan 17, 2014)

February spoiler pictures are on the Golden Tote instagram. Looks like a lot of prints, trim and denim.


----------



## andie kar (Jan 17, 2014)

@supercanadian1  I just checked my tracking info and it says that it was successfully delivered..which means there was no duty owed on mine. I'm at work so I can't check what the customs paper says but I'd be interested to see what was difference was between our two. I had even gotten three totes (some friends and I went in together to save on shipping), so that would have been a $150 value.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 17, 2014)

> @supercanadian1 Â  I just checked my tracking info and it says that it was successfully delivered..which means there was no duty owed on mine. I'm at work so I can't check what the customs paper says but I'd be interested to see what was difference was between our two. I had even gotten three totes (some friends and I went in together to save on shipping), so that would have been a $150 value.Â


 Rosemary had shipped my package to me. Her name is listed on the customs paperwork. She had listed the price/value of the 2 totes I ordered as $125. So I guess she included the cost of the shipping. That was the value that was used to calculate my duties plus Canada Post adds their $9.95 fee. What was the value listed on yours? Maybe the customs office here in Ontario that reviewed my package is just really strict? Their was a lady in front of my at the post office that ordered a $40 photo booklet from Shutterfly and she had to pay $16!


----------



## andie kar (Jan 17, 2014)

> Rosemary had shipped my package to me. Her name is listed on the customs paperwork. She had listed the price/value of the 2 totes I ordered as $125. So I guess she included the cost of the shipping. That was the value that was used to calculate my duties plus Canada Post adds their $9.95 fee. What was the value listed on yours? Maybe the customs office here in Ontario that reviewed my package is just really strict? Their was a lady in front of my at the post office that ordered a $40 photo booklet from Shutterfly and she had to pay $16!


 The total on mine was $175 with the shipping and sent by rosemary as well. It must just be your customs. I'm surprised they would charge for a $60 item. I once ordered just over $100 worth of stuff from shutterfly and didn't pay duties. That's so weird! It must because of wherever it went through customs!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Jan 17, 2014)

After a bit of a letdown from having to pay Duty taxes, I'm totally thrilled with what I got! Here are my totes: The XS had 2 Puella items, the striped maxi dress and the striped shirt. Everything except for the blue and white tank dress were size XS and I was glad the tank dress was Small and not Xs because it fit quite well and for sure an XS would have been too small for me. The blue and yellow shirt is really nice in person too! Didn't think I'd like it at first, but it is a nice, thin and soft polyester and looked great on.




In the Small sized tote, I got a duplicate Cefian long sleeved shirt But that's ok because I loved the one I got in the December tote which was the exact same shirt but blue trimmed in gray. I also received the tan striped Puella maxi, and the confetti sweater with black stretch pleather leggings. I didn't think I'd like the sweater at first, but wearing it with the leggings like they showed on the style card looked great!






Super happy with everything, because everything fit so well!


----------



## kotoko (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sammyp056* /img/forum/go_quote.gif







 
OMG SO JELLY. If someone finds this dress online, please link me!


----------



## Raven2918 (Jan 22, 2014)

My first Goldentote and overall I think I faired pretty well. Too bad the dress just isn't right for me 





1. Endless Rose jeweled quilted blazer ( S )

2. Puella long sleeve top ( S )

3. THML skort ( S )

4. Puella black swing dress ( S )


----------



## AshleyCT (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Raven2918* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first Goldentote and overall I think I faired pretty well. Too bad the dress just isn't right for me 





1. Endless Rose jeweled quilted blazer ( S )

2. Puella long sleeve top ( S )

3. THML skort ( S )

4. Puella black swing dress ( S )

 














Raven, you may have already tried this, but if you haven't, try belting the swing dress - it makes it about a thousand times more flattering!


----------



## kvanhat (Jan 22, 2014)

Ooooh I love that dress! If you would rather have this sequin blazer (I received it in an earlier tote), I'd be willing to trade. It's a size small. I love it, but it was one of my picks for my November tote and then I also received it in my January Mystery Tote. Let me know if you'd be interested. You can private message me if you'd like.

Thanks,

Kristie


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 22, 2014)

I totally need to snatch up one of those mystery totes next time!


----------



## Stemarber (Jan 23, 2014)

Not sure if this had been posted before (I am a little behind on this thread...), but F21 has the same Aztec sweater. If you're interested: http://www.forever21.com/Product/Product.aspx?BR=f21&amp;Category=sweater_printed&amp;ProductID=2000066361&amp;VariantID=


----------



## andie kar (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure if this had been posted before (I am a little behind on this thread...), but F21 has the same Aztec sweater. If you're interested: http://www.forever21.com/Product/Product.aspx?BR=f21&amp;Category=sweater_printed&amp;ProductID=2000066361&amp;VariantID=
Thanks for sharing! It's even on sale in Canada for $15! There goes my plan of not buying more clothes this month..


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 2, 2014)

Question, as February will be my first non-mystery tote. They said selections are available at 9am/ noon est, is that what it always is? I thought I saw people saying they set their alarm for 3am est


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question, as February will be my first non-mystery tote. They said selections are available at 9am/ noon est, is that what it always is? I thought I saw people saying they set their alarm for 3am est
The site 'officially' goes live at 9am/noon est, but sometimes it actually launches at midnight pst/3am est. 

I live in EST, and I usually check the site before I go to work in the morning - if the sale launched at midnight pst, everything has still been available at 7:30am est. The mystery tote sold out INCREDIBLY fast. While things run out in the monthly sale pretty fast, there's usually at least a few days to make your selection, especially if there are multiple items you'd be happy with choosing.


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 2, 2014)

I am new makeuptalk. I have been reading through this thread and I can't wait to try golden tote. I wanted a little advice before I got started and I thought this would be a good place to ask. First sizing, I'm 5'5" and usually a small/ medium on top but "hippy" on bottom (10 jeans). Thinking I'll get a medium tote. Anyone with similar body type ? Also quite a few items are up in the shop, those are the ones you get to pick from for the tote, correct ? What is everyone excited about ? I really like the flirty girl top, the breezy wrap and asymmetrical shoulder top. I want to buy the $149 tote, will some of the surprise items be from the ones shown in the shop? I get that some will be mystery, but I pretty much like everything listed except that dress that looks short... Thanks for helping me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Feb 2, 2014)

> I am new makeuptalk. I have been reading through this thread and I can't wait to try golden tote. I wanted a little advice before I got started and I thought this would be a good place to ask. First sizing, I'm 5'5" and usually a small/ medium on top but "hippy" on bottom (10 jeans). Thinking I'll get a medium tote. Anyone with similar body type ? Also quite a few items are up in the shop, those are the ones you get to pick from for the tote, correct ? What is everyone excited about ? I really like the flirty girl top, the breezy wrap and asymmetrical shoulder top. I want to buy the $149 tote, will some of the surprise items be from the ones shown in the shop? I get that some will be mystery, but I pretty much like everything listed except that dress that looks short... Thanks for helping me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i think a M would be good b/c it seems it is usually more tops + dresses, better to be a smidgen bigger than too small - make sure you fill out your style profile and let them know how things fit you so they are aware - i live in a warm climate and put no sweaters and such - HTH also, they revealed one of the surprise items for $149 tote, it is a short dress like this http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/30517007.jsp?cm_vc=SEARCH_RESULTS the pic is on their FB site, if you don't like short dresses make sure you tell them!!


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow, thanks for the quick response. I actually love that dress with some tights. And boots. That sealed the deal for me. I'll be checking at midnight to see if the sale goes live early and if not '7am central.


----------



## centaur74 (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, I can't even get their site to load to see the totes.


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 3, 2014)

I figured it would crash... everyone got all whipped into a frenzy without a Jan tote.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 3, 2014)

I have been logged in to my golden tote account and can view the items it loads pick your tote and freezes. Has anyone actually been able to pick there tote?


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 3, 2014)

Nope. Time out central! Last update on FB was about an hour ago. They are dealing with host issues now.


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 3, 2014)

According to their FB page, looks like the homepage of the website now says the sale will be launching tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they don't run into the same problem!


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 3, 2014)

From the swap group - Hello Everyone! We apologize for the unfortunate events of today. We received more traffic to our site than our servers could handle and much more than we could have anticipated or tested for. Therefore, we have taken the site down to insure that nobody will miss out on quantities of items being sold out. We are working today to add more servers to that we can relaunch as soon as possible. We don't know exactly when that will be but will make posts and send a mailer as soon as we know. We thank you for being such loyal customers. Please bear with us as we are a small company that is obviously growing faster that we anticipated. We will be giving everyone a $10 coupon to use this month once the site is live....DETAILS TO FOLLOW IN A MAILER AND FACEBOOK.


----------



## roskandy (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From the swap group - Hello Everyone! We apologize for the unfortunate events of today. We received more traffic to our site than our servers could handle and much more than we could have anticipated or tested for. Therefore, we have taken the site down to insure that nobody will miss out on quantities of items being sold out. We are working today to add more servers to that we can relaunch as soon as possible. We don't know exactly when that will be but will make posts and send a mailer as soon as we know. We thank you for being such loyal customers. Please bear with us as we are a small company that is obviously growing faster that we anticipated. We will be giving everyone a $10 coupon to use this month once the site is live....DETAILS TO FOLLOW IN A MAILER AND FACEBOOK.
Gah. Super annoying. This happened in Dec, too. And I'm still irked that the Jan tote sold out before I even knew it was up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 3, 2014)

This is not the first time this has happened they need to get there act together with the servers...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## centaur74 (Feb 3, 2014)

Just curious for anyone who was actually able to see the totes: What were the $49 tote options vs the $149 tote options?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 3, 2014)

Someone said I think on facebook that they had the items in the tote and then couldn't  check out.


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 3, 2014)

just fyi to anyone following along here, the February tote got pushed back tomorrow at 9am PST. disappointed, as I was refreshing every few minutes for about an hour and a half this morning after missing last month's mystery tote.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## supercanadian1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *centaur74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just curious for anyone who was actually able to see the totes: What were the $49 tote options vs the $149 tote options?
@centaur74 If I remember correctly, most of the shirts were available in the $49 tote, as well as the Printed dress (the one that is mint and black patterned). All of the items that were listed as being over $60 were part of the $149 tote only. Like the denim jacket, the cardigan that looks like the tile wrap sweater from a few months back, and the Box Knit sweater/cardigan. I had gotten as far as the second selection page where you add additional items, and I had seen the patterned v-neck top and was a bit disappointed because they listed the value in the boutique as $32, but to purchase as an add on, it was only dropped in price to $30..so $2 less. =( 

I'm wondering with all the new customers they are getting, if they will have to eventually go on a wait-list system like some other subscriptions do. Like maybe offer totes to past customers first, and if you go 2-3 month skipping totes, newer people get off the wait list and have a chance to buy.  It must be tough securing that much product if the demand every month is greatly exceeding what they think they are going to sell. It seems like the past few months, they've been having to re-order a lot of items and so many people are getting disappointed when their size sells out.

I've subscribed to a few makeup subscriptions here in Canada, and a few of them (glossybox canada and Glymm for instance) went out of business because it seemed that once they got too many subscribers, the quality and value went way down. I really hope this doesn't happen to Golden Tote.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 4, 2014)

I was ready to get my first GT this month -- but the dresses are so short! I don't even mind some short dresses, but wow! I realize the models are tall, but these are still more like tunics to me. So, I'm conflicted....


----------



## roxysurfajk (Feb 4, 2014)

> I was ready to get my first GT this month -- but the dresses are so short! I don't even mind some short dresses, but wow! I realize the models are tall, but these are still more like tunics to me. So, I'm conflicted....


so I pay the 50 bucks and they dont charge me for keeping everything I like? Its just a flat 50 and you keep the 2- 3 items? Its confusing cause stich fix makes you buy what you like as does other clothing boxes

are they back up? The sites still down for me.


----------



## jmcaldwe (Feb 4, 2014)

you either keep everything, or return everything. It's different than stitch fix. I have yet to return a tote.


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Still not working for me, argghhh!


----------



## jmcaldwe (Feb 4, 2014)

I wish they were a little better at communicating with us. I'm really confused as to when the site is suppose to open. Yesterday it was changed to today, now it's "unknown". I kinda wish they would get it together. I agree with others, they might have to go to a wait list deal. I really don't want the quality of the items to go down, just so they can order a higher quantity. The items this month are just "meh" in my opinion. The only item I'm slightly crazy about is the striped sweater. There are no "big" dollar items in my opinion. I hope this means that the surprise items are super awesome.


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Any updates on facebook?  I can't log in to that from work.  I'm on pins and needles over here.  I haven't bought a tote before and I saved enough money for the $149 one and now it's not working


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 4, 2014)

They just updated Facebook to say that it won't be open today. No specific date was given. They keep saying they are growing much faster than anticipated. Happy for them, but kind of bummed. This has happened to me several times with small etailers (not monthly boxes) - they grow too fast, then end up being impossible to get anything from the mad rushes when they DO open, then they eventually shut down because they can't handle it all. Hope that doesn't happen here.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 4, 2014)

I've completely lost interest now for this month. It's great that they are growing, but this really should have been addressed a long time ago.


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 4, 2014)

I really do think it was unexpected for them. I ordered back in October I think and didn't order until like the 22nd or something and only one or two popular items were sold out. They always had stock even at the end of the month. I've ordered 3 totes so far and never ordered on opening day and always got the items I wanted. I'm just not a huge fan of the whole setting an alarm and refreshing the page every 3 seconds to place a rush order to beat everyone else. Too much for me.


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm still a little bummed about the fiasco with the mystery tote, how it just suddenly went live and they allowed people to order multiples and only announced it on Facebook. I had only followed them on Twitter/Instagram/email, so I didn't know it went live until it was sold out.

Now with this month's fiasco, its getting harder for me to want to purchase from them. I really like a few of the items and was really looking forward to purchasing from them, but I've already wasted at least 3 hours refreshing their page to only find out hours later from them that they're having issues. :/


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't care that they are saying there will be enough for everyone on  facebook for the last 3 months everything I wanted was sold out in my size so I know that's not true.  They need to get there act together this is not the first time they couldn't handle the amt of people ordering.  I was all ready to order on Monday now its a big pain to watch for when they might have the sale up.  It is getting to the point I am not sure I even want the tote at this point way to stressful.


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Seems like at least their page is working.  Nothing for the tote, but we can see the boutique.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 5, 2014)

They posted a note saying that they expected to be up and that people could order at 2 pm est    still nothing. They said on facebook that they site was up. I still cant see anything to order and the site not working well. They are so mixed up and its so frustrating


----------



## greer (Feb 5, 2014)

I have been ordering from them since August. I have to say, I am getting beyond frustrated with this month's tote. Almost debating not getting one.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They posted a note saying that they expected to be up and that people could order at 2 pm est    still nothing. They said on facebook that they site was up. I still cant see anything to order and the site not working well. They are so mixed up and its so frustrating
She just sent the mailer saying the totes will be open within an hour. You can look through the boutique now, but totes aren't up yet. WELCOMEBACK10 is the code for $10 off.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Feb 5, 2014)

never bought a tote yet, where will the totes show up. in the botique or on the shop tote tab?


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 5, 2014)

I was going to skip this month, but just saw the patterned tunic is actually jersey...for some reason the picture make it look polyester-y...but ooooh jersey...and with a $10 off coupon...

Might just have to take the plunge after all!


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 5, 2014)

I like the jersey tunic/dress too. I'm trying to figure out if the mint one is black or navy though. It's most likely going to be too short without leggings, so I may have to go find a pair of navy ones!


----------



## natashaia (Feb 5, 2014)

I was buying thee 49 dollar tote when the site crashed again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, I was able to pick the piece I wanted, put it in the cart, proceeded to check out and got a message saying the site was having technical problems..


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 5, 2014)

site crashed again.. I got the items in my tote now they closed the site down...


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: I like the jersey tunic/dress too. I'm trying to figure out if the mint one is black or navy though. It's most likely going to be too short without leggings, so I may have to go find a pair of navy ones!
Ooh, good point. I had assumed it was black but it could be navy, too.

Ugh, I can't believe the site is acting up again. I have a Stitch Fix coming early next week - I may wait and see how that works out before picking up a tote. And if they run out of dresses before then, oh well. I do really like the tunic/dress, but if I missed it, I don't think I'd be heartbroken.

The problems with the sites really killed the sale buzz that leads to impulse buys! I was planning on originally getting a tote with an add-on, now I might not get anything at all this month.


----------



## teenyfish (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh bummer, finally when the site is working the piece I wanted isn't in my size. Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you think they will restock?


----------



## natashaia (Feb 5, 2014)

i didn't realize we had to pay shipping too. is the ship rate the same for both totes?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 5, 2014)

they ran out of the tunic and cardigan I wanted within min....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I ordered other things though


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 5, 2014)

The jersey tunic is still showing as available in all sizes and colors. So maybe they are restocking already? The only thing completely sold out is the Chevron Sweater. Glad I got that one in time! Kinda shocked. Usually the stuff I pick is the last to go and not really the most popular.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The jersey tunic is still showing as available in all sizes and colors. So maybe they are restocking already? The only thing completely sold out is the Chevron Sweater. Glad I got that one in time! Kinda shocked. Usually the stuff I pick is the last to go and not really the most popular.
wow it was sold out when I tried to order it so  I guess that's good for others in some way that things come back into stock, I am sure I  will love the other stuff I got. Ordered the crochet top in off white and the flowered blazer both in large


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The jersey tunic is still showing as available in all sizes and colors. So maybe they are restocking already? The only thing completely sold out is the Chevron Sweater. Glad I got that one in time! Kinda shocked. Usually the stuff I pick is the last to go and not really the most popular.
wow it was sold out when I tried to order it so  I guess that's good for others in some way that things come back into stock, I am sure I  will love the other stuff I got. Ordered the crochet top in off white and the flowered blazer both in large

I really liked the crochet top - I was debating getting it, but went with the tunic dress instead. I got the Jersey Tunic dress in mint and the Chevron Sweater.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really liked the crochet top - I was debating getting it, but went with the tunic dress instead. I got the Jersey Tunic dress in mint and the Chevron Sweater.
That's what I wanted the jersey tunic and chevron sweater both in large... Oh well the other stuff will be nice got to move faster next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greer (Feb 5, 2014)

They never had the jersey tunic in large, onlyedoum as the biggest size. I'm finding it funny everyone upset about the website (I was too!) ... Wait until they realize how long it takes for them to ship!!!!


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 5, 2014)

I thought I didn't see Large for the tunic, but I wasn't sure. However, I ordered a Medium and on my email confirmation is is listed as medium/large. So I hope it's not too big.


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally got to order...but they didn't have either of my 1st choices.  I ended up getting the sequins asymmetrical sweater and the crocheted top in the 149 tote.  This is my first tote and I'm very excited to receive.  I saw the previous post about ship times...how long does it usually take?


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 5, 2014)

I wouldn't count on receiving it for a couple of weeks. They'll ship this month, but probably not until at least mid-month. I do give them a little bit of a pass with the slow shipping because in my experience they really do take your comments and style profile into account and tailor each box to every person. I'm sure that takes a lot of work. I hope that doesn't change with all the new orders. I'm not sure I would take the plunge with the surprise items for a box this expensive if they start just throwing random stuff in there and ignoring style profiles.


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really do think it was unexpected for them. I ordered back in October I think and didn't order until like the 22nd or something and only one or two popular items were sold out. They always had stock even at the end of the month. I've ordered 3 totes so far and never ordered on opening day and always got the items I wanted. I'm just not a huge fan of the whole setting an alarm and refreshing the page every 3 seconds to place a rush order to beat everyone else. Too much for me.
Seriously... I don't think I enjoyed this one bit. I ordered kinda late in the month too with no issues... I am glad for them, but honestly I don't want to race frantically either. It's totally crappy of me, but I hope it dies down just a smidge.


----------



## greal21 (Feb 5, 2014)

OMG, both the items I wanted sold out before I even knew the site was live. I'm devastated. This will be the 2nd month in a row for no tote for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They never had the jersey tunic in large, onlyedoum as the biggest size.

I'm finding it funny everyone upset about the website (I was too!) ... Wait until they realize how long it takes for them to ship!!!!
FOR REAL!!! I was thinking the same. They're gonna be going nuts.


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, both the items I wanted sold out before I even knew the site was live. I'm devastated. This will be the 2nd month in a row for no tote for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That stinks!


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The jersey tunic is still showing as available in all sizes and colors. So maybe they are restocking already? The only thing completely sold out is the Chevron Sweater. Glad I got that one in time! Kinda shocked. Usually the stuff I pick is the last to go and not really the most popular.
Chevron's back in all sizes...


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 5, 2014)

I guess the Jan tote created a bunch of buzz, because HOLY crap. And the FB page is mayhem... people trying trade what they ordered for re-stocked items... in the comments on FB. They're gonna be some busy ladies... wow.


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 5, 2014)

They announced restocks on FB and they are getting all kinds of requests to switch stuff out. I feel bad for people who missed stuff just to have it restock 20 minutes later, but I feel like this is going to be a MESS with late shipping and mixed up orders if they exchange stuff for everyone. I kind of have a feeling this month is going to be a mess anyways...


----------



## greal21 (Feb 5, 2014)

I know! I', super bummed about it. I'm happy their business is growing and they're having more sales, I just wish there was a way to give previous customers first dibs. Probably just wishful thinking though, lol! If anyone happens across the short sleeve open knit or the wrap sweater on another site, please let me know. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They announced restocks on FB and they are getting all kinds of requests to switch stuff out. I feel bad for people who missed stuff just to have it restock 20 minutes later, but I feel like this is going to be a MESS with late shipping and mixed up orders if they exchange stuff for everyone. I kind of have a feeling this month is going to be a mess anyways...
Yeah, I bet it's a mess... Since there were clearly so many new buyers, they maybe should have said that re-stocks could happen... they usually do in my experience. Except for the limited stock items they're up front about. Seems like a LOT of confusion. I hope they go back to the old launch, where it's mid-nightish....


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They announced restocks on FB and they are getting all kinds of requests to switch stuff out. I feel bad for people who missed stuff just to have it restock 20 minutes later, but I feel like this is going to be a MESS with late shipping and mixed up orders if they exchange stuff for everyone. I kind of have a feeling this month is going to be a mess anyways...
What?  I'm stuck at work, I already ordered...I didn't want  to wait too long and miss everything, but I wish I would have known they were going to restock...It's silly why not put all your stock out there at once.... isn't it more work to keep restock?


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I bet it's a mess... Since there were clearly so many new buyers, they maybe should have said that re-stocks could happen... they usually do in my experience. Except for the limited stock items they're up front about. Seems like a LOT of confusion. I hope they go back to the old launch, where it's mid-nightish....
I would like a midnight launch, that is secret, that only we know about, wink, wink...


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amydz1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What?  I'm stuck at work, I already ordered...I didn't want  to wait too long and miss everything, but I wish I would have known they were going to restock...It's silly why not put all your stock out there at once.... isn't it more work to keep restock?
I think they actually re-order stock.... they get some up front and then if that goes the re-order from the brand.


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amydz1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They announced restocks on FB and they are getting all kinds of requests to switch stuff out. I feel bad for people who missed stuff just to have it restock 20 minutes later, but I feel like this is going to be a MESS with late shipping and mixed up orders if they exchange stuff for everyone. I kind of have a feeling this month is going to be a mess anyways...
What?  I'm stuck at work, I already ordered...I didn't want  to wait too long and miss everything, but I wish I would have known they were going to restock...It's silly why not put all your stock out there at once.... isn't it more work to keep restock?

I would think so, but from what I've seen in their comments on FB (and older restocks) they call their different suppliers for different items and see if they can purchase more stock and once they do, they go ahead and restock those online. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would think so, but from what I've seen in their comments on FB (and older restocks) they call their different suppliers for different items and see if they can purchase more stock and once they do, they go ahead and restock those online. I may be wrong though.
Oh, ok I guess that makes sense.  I just didn't know and I really wanted that wrap sweater.


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amydz1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, ok I guess that makes sense.  I just didn't know and I really wanted that wrap sweater.




It'll probably end up on the trade page... bet you money...


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Is the trade page on facebook or here?


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amydz1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is the trade page on facebook or here?
there's one on Facebook, and here... but it seems like most trading is going on on FB... since it's GT's page...  https://www.facebook.com/groups/Goldentotetrades/


----------



## susanleia (Feb 5, 2014)

Just ordered my first tote! I've wanted to order one for awhile but when I saw that embroidered dress I just knew I'd regret not buying it. Also the black and white sweater is just what I've wanted for some time. I'm excited for the other items too, but I'm not getting my hopes up that it'll ship anytime soon.


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just ordered my first tote! I've wanted to order one for awhile but when I saw that embroidered dress I just knew I'd regret not buying it. Also the black and white sweater is just what I've wanted for some time. I'm excited for the other items too, but I'm not getting my hopes up that it'll ship anytime soon.
me too and that's exactly what i ordered! what a fiasco though, all the waiting from their site issues... i hope its worth it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## susanleia (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  me too and that's exactly what i ordered! what a fiasco though, all the waiting from their site issues... i hope its worth it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Same! I think it will be. Also the $10 credit paid for shipping, which was nice. I'm excited to see what the surprise items are!


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 5, 2014)

> > Â  me too and that's exactly what i ordered! what a fiasco though, all the waiting from their site issues... i hope its worth it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Same! I think it will be. Also the $10 credit paid for shipping, which was nice. I'm excited to see what the surprise items are!


 Lucky! It didn't even cover CA sales tax  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 5, 2014)

I just ordered my first Golden Tote. I ordered the easy Oxford shirt which looks to be out of stock now. I have a question since I am a newbie




 to GT. I ordered the 49 bag. Will the other items in my bag be from the $49 options or the $149 option or either or neither???? Thank you all.


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 5, 2014)

> I just ordered my first Golden Tote. I ordered the easy Oxford shirt which looks to be out of stock now. I have a question since I am a newbie :wink: Â to GT. I ordered the 49 bag. Will the other items in my bag be from the $49 options or the $149 option or either or neither???? Thank you all.Â :g:


 Neither. They're complete surprises. Sometimes they will show spoilers for surprise items on FB or Instagram though.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Neither. They're complete surprises. Sometimes they will show spoilers for surprise items on FB or Instagram though.
Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG THAT IS EVEN MORE EXCITING!!! I LOVE SURPRISES Yayay!!!!


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 5, 2014)

> > Neither. They're complete surprises. Sometimes they will show spoilers for surprise items on FB or Instagram though.
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG THAT IS EVEN MORE EXCITING!!! I LOVE SURPRISES Yayay!!!!Â :inlove3:


 I've loved almost everything I've gotten as a surprise too (and I'm kinda picky).


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know! I', super bummed about it. I'm happy their business is growing and they're having more sales, I just wish there was a way to give previous customers first dibs. Probably just wishful thinking though, lol! If anyone happens across the short sleeve open knit or the wrap sweater on another site, please let me know. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
They have more wrap sweaters up, but in different colors...not sure if you knew...


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same! I think it will be. Also the $10 credit paid for shipping, which was nice. I'm excited to see what the surprise items are!
I really like that swing dress spoiler they posted, kind of was the clincher for me to be so patient with ordering! i also liked the spoiler fabric photos they posted on their instagram so fingers crossed some of those items will be making it into the tote too!


----------



## greal21 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They have more wrap sweaters up, but in different colors...not sure if you knew...
Thanks for the heads up! I really like the blue. I want to order, but now the other items I was looking at are gone in small. This has been the most stressful of any month I've ordered! They did say on my post on facebook I could buy something and put a note for the short sleeve knit in case they had a spare. I don't wanna get my hopes up though. That was the one shirt I wanted most from the sale. :/


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 5, 2014)

I emailed them with a request for the striped wrap, we'll see if they are able to put one in for me. I liked the blue one way more than the mint or yellow version.


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 5, 2014)

> Thanks for the heads up! I really like the blue. I want to order, but now the other items I was looking at are gone in small. This has been the most stressfulÂ of any month I've ordered! They did say on my post on facebook I could buy something and put a note for the short sleeve knit in case they had a spare. I don't wanna get myÂ hopes up though. That was the one shirt I wanted most from the sale. :/


 I agree super stressful...jeez


----------



## centaur74 (Feb 5, 2014)

Went with the $49 tote with the simple chic knit top in gray. This is my first small tote. I usually get the big one, but just didn't love any of the items in the big tote enough to splurge, though I was a bit tempted by the chevron sweater and the simple striped cardigan. I would have got the cardigan for sure if I knew more about the fabric. I do wish they described the fabrics a little more. A silky type fabric would be awesome for spring and it would be different enough from the tile wrap sweater I already have. But I'm also a sweater junkie and trying to behave myself, lol. So don't tell me if it is soft and awesome, because I've actually upgraded to the big tote from a small one before after hanging out in this forum too much. This place is really a bad influence for a shopaholic, lol.


----------



## katie4747 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a question-does everyone get the same mystery items? Because I don't wear dresses, so do they send a lot of dresses as mystery items and would it be worth it for me to buy a tote then?


----------



## centaur74 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie4747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question-does everyone get the same mystery items? Because I don't wear dresses, so do they send a lot of dresses as mystery items and would it be worth it for me to buy a tote then?
In the notes section when you order you can specify that you do not want dresses. In the big tote (other than the January tote) I only recall getting dresses twice -- one in each of two different totes. And no, everyone does not get the same mystery items.


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie4747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question-does everyone get the same mystery items? Because I don't wear dresses, so do they send a lot of dresses as mystery items and would it be worth it for me to buy a tote then?
I've only gotten one dress as a mystery item in the two totes I've gotten (not counting a dress that I picked for one tote). They do read your style profile and the notes you write at checkout. My profile says that I don't like short-sleeved sweaters and they didn't include that sweater/shrug with the buttons on the back that most people got in December. I think I remember people requesting not to get that lace dress from a few months ago as well and didn't. Generally the surprise items differ, but the last few months they've been releasing a "spoiler" surprise item that everyone gets (unless you request not to) - the lace dress, the sweater shrug, the wrap dress. I also put any prints (I hate animal prints) or colors that I won't wear in my profile. So far, I haven't gotten anything I requested NOT to get.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie4747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question-does everyone get the same mystery items? Because I don't wear dresses, so do they send a lot of dresses as mystery items and would it be worth it for me to buy a tote then?
In your profile section there is a little box that asks what you don't ever wear. I wrote in that please no pants ( I am really hard to fit in them )  write that you don't  want dresses .. they are really nice. I have never got pants


----------



## supercanadian1 (Feb 5, 2014)

It will be really interesting how they handle this month's sales. In the 2 totes I ordered last year, I felt like they really listened to the comments I wrote in my profile, and they absolutely try to tailor each tote to the individual. That said though, it must be an extremely time consuming process and I am really hoping this doesn't effect the quality of their products. I'm not sure how many people work for them, but it seems like I've only ever correspded with 1 person there. If they don't hire more staff, I hope they switch over to having past customers allowed to buy first, then allow others to be on a wait list. I would rather that then have the quality go way down, or have tech issues every single month. Kinda wish they'd go back to night launches too. Many of us have to work and it sure does suck trying to work and refresh a web page all day.


----------



## trin0183 (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't know if anyone else noticed this, but the puella surprise items (now priddy brand) seem to be super closely aligned with what's selling (or about to be sold) at anthropologie. That being said, I really hope for a soft skinny striped hoodie like the anthropologie puella one!


----------



## lissa3243 (Feb 5, 2014)

> Thanks for the heads up! I really like the blue. I want to order, but now the other items I was looking at are gone in small. This has been the most stressfulÂ of any month I've ordered! They did say on my post on facebook I could buy something and put a note for the short sleeve knit in case they had a spare. I don't wanna get myÂ hopes up though. That was the one shirt I wanted most from the sale. :/ I'm beyond pissed that I was at work all day and didn't get notification until right now. The midnight launch seemed to be the best way to spread out ordering. I wish they went back to the usual way. They were sold out of the embroidered cream shirt the only thing I wanted and was going to add on. I ended up with a navy tunic/dress in medium. I asked if they got any to give me that instead. I couldn't justify a 149 tote if they didn't have any larges left


----------



## pbpink (Feb 5, 2014)

while i rec'd the jan mystery tote this was my first time ordering the regular tote - the two items i picked were both from the $49 options (both tunic dresses, mint + striped ones) but i choose them in the $149 option - was that a big mistake? GT also said the swing dress (LOVE) was in the $149 tote, so that swayed me as well it was so crazy with the ordering i just wanted to get order in and the only other items i liked were the black/white box sweater + floral blazer (i think, hard to tell from those pics!) for those that know the system, should i have ordered two $49 totes if i am not choosing an option from the $149 section? thanks for any help guys and i hope everyone gets awesome surprises, hopefully they will ship faster b/c of the nightmare with the website!!


----------



## pbpink (Feb 5, 2014)

> I don't know if anyone else noticed this, but the puella surprise items (now priddy brand) seem to be super closely aligned with what's selling (or about to be sold) at anthropologie. That being said, I really hope for a soft skinny striped hoodie like the anthropologie puella one!


 i saw that, it is so cute! i had my bday discount in jan and ordered some puella items online, they have not arrived yet as they were backordered but i love the red + cream stripe shirt that they had in store! the colors are so pretty, def keep your eye on that too if it goes on sale! i may end up returning the anthro items as i ordered the swing dress in both colors before i knew GT was doing one!!


----------



## greal21 (Feb 5, 2014)

> > Thanks for the heads up! I really like the blue. I want to order, but now the other items I was looking at are gone in small. This has been the most stressfulÂ of any month I've ordered! They did say on my post on facebook I could buy something and put a note for the short sleeve knit in case they had a spare. I don't wanna get myÂ hopes up though. That was the one shirt I wanted most from the sale. :/ I'm beyond pissed that I was at work all day and didn't get notification until right now. The midnight launch seemed to be the best way to spread out ordering. I wish they went back to the usual way. They were sold out of the embroidered cream shirt the only thing I wanted and was going to add on. I ended up with a navy tunic/dress in medium. I asked if they got any to give me that instead. I couldn't justify a 149 tote if they didn't have any larges left
> 
> 
> I really think once they got the site running, they should have sent an email saying the site would launch tomorrow at a certain time. If they solved the problem it shouldn't matter the traffic right? I just think giving an hour notice wasn't sufficient for everyone who wanted a tote to be notified. Not everyone can be glued to their computer all day unfortunately. Unless they get the top I really wanted back in I'm afraid I'll be passing this month again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 6, 2014)

I think it's probably going to be nutty for awhile.. either people will love it and continue, or drop off and the ole die hards will be left.... it was definitely a much different and unpleasant experience this time around... not because of the immediate site glitches but the manic race to refresh, refresh, omg I'm gonna miss it all kinda feel. I love GT, but I am not gonna sit and refresh my browser for 2 days.  I love that they are growing, but the transition might be less than ideal for older customers used to a different pace. It gave me headache, to be honest.

That said.... I ordered a 149, and a 49 this time around... my tastes are maybe odd because my faves usually dont' sell out immediately.


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 6, 2014)

I asked on FB if they would be getting more of the mint jersey tunic, and they said they thought they could and would call the vendor around 9:30 PST. Just went and checked the site and it was restocked, so guess I am getting a tote this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do wish there was a better way to know if an item was going to be restocked or not, though. A lot of people 'settle' for a different item than an out-of-stock one that they really want, only to see it come back in-stock...but if you wait to see if something will be restocked, you may miss out on your second, third, fourth choices!

They also mentioned that they were beginning to toss around ideas of setting up a subscription service, which I think is a great idea. As they grow and get more popular, something needs to change!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 6, 2014)

Is the mint dress mint and navy?


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is the mint dress mint and navy?
I still can't tell - I asked on their FB page but no response yet (it's only been an hour or so). In the pictures it looks black to me but it is listed as 'mint multi' which makes me think it's mint/navy.


----------



## greal21 (Feb 6, 2014)

So I finally caved and bought a tote. I got the simple stripe cardigan in mint and the chic chevron sweater. I'm disappointed I missed the Simple Chic Knit Top, but hopefully I can trade for it once everyone gets theirs in. I found out I'm pregnant recently so I think these 2 tops will work during the maternity phase ok. I also hope I wasn't too late for the swing dress, as I know they made a limited supply of those as well. This month was definitely the most stressful to order as they fix their growing pains. I hope they do start a subscription based program and give veterans a step up on orders. May be hard to do though.


----------



## greer (Feb 6, 2014)

> So I finally caved and bought a tote. I got the simple stripe cardigan in mint and the chic chevron sweater. I'm disappointed I missed the Simple Chic Knit Top, but hopefully I can trade for it once everyone gets theirs in. I found out I'm pregnant recently so I think these 2 tops will work during the maternity phase ok. I also hope I wasn't too late for the swing dress, as I know they made a limited supply of those as well. This month was definitely the most stressful to order as they fix their growing pains. I hope they do start a subscription based program and give veterans a step up on orders. May be hard to do though.Â  [/quote Congratulations!!!! Hope the first few months are easy on you and you are feeling well!


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is the mint dress mint and navy?
Got a reply from them - it is mint and navy. That means I'll have to get some navy tights, but it'll be a nice change from my black, black, black wardrobe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greal21 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I finally caved and bought a tote. I got the simple stripe cardigan in mint and the chic chevron sweater. I'm disappointed I missed the Simple Chic Knit Top, but hopefully I can trade for it once everyone gets theirs in. I found out I'm pregnant recently so I think these 2 tops will work during the maternity phase ok. I also hope I wasn't too late for the swing dress, as I know they made a limited supply of those as well. This month was definitely the most stressful to order as they fix their growing pains. I hope they do start a subscription based program and give veterans a step up on orders. May be hard to do though. 
[/quote




Congratulations!!!! Hope the first few months are easy on you and you are feeling well!
Thanks so much! I'm actually about 12 weeks now, so the nausea/fatigue is starting to die down a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 7, 2014)

I ordered my first ever tote with that great coupon. Are they usually pretty good about honoring item requests? I honestly doubt I will get what I asked for but figured it couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered my first ever tote with that great coupon. Are they usually pretty good about honoring item requests? I honestly doubt I will get what I asked for but figured it couldn't hurt to try.
I made a request once, and got it. I asked for a blouse that had been a surprise item the previous month and they obliged. From what I can tell, if they have it in stock, they typically will. I have never requested a boutique item as a surprise for the same month that it's  choice, but I have seen people request older boutique items as "surprise" items and get them.  So yes, I think they do try.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info! Can't wait to see what I get.


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 9, 2014)

OK, so now can we start freakin out about when we're getting these? I am so bad... I can't wait to see what we get.  I wonder if the instagram pics are surprise item spoilers.....


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 9, 2014)

I asked for one of the boutique items as one of my surprises... the embroidered white dress..... we'll see. This is really too much fun, even with the crazy start they had. I have loved about 80% of my past totes. I kinda hate spring/summer clothes, mostly because my wardrobe palette is pretty black/grey/neutral.


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 9, 2014)

That's what I was wondering too. You're not alone I can wait for my order to get here.


----------



## jmcaldwe (Feb 9, 2014)

It takes forever to get the totes. I heard, through Facebook, they might start shipping them out next Friday at the earliest. We will probably be lucky to get them before the end of the month, especially since so many people ordered.


----------



## teenyfish (Feb 9, 2014)

I still haven't gotten an conformation email - when I look at my order on my account it says processing, anyone have this as well?


----------



## jmcaldwe (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, it says processing until it ships. Did you check your junk folder for the email?


----------



## supercanadian1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like my credit card was charged over the weekend. I had emailed Rosemary to ask if she could apply the 10 coupon to my order, but I didn't hear back from her and was charged the full amount. I know they must be swamped with emails and super busy.


----------



## kvanhat (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm already getting antsy about getting my tote. I can't stop thinking about what my surprise items will be. I know they probably won't ship this week, but I'm hoping! I've ordered a lot in the past, but I'm most excited for this month. I really hope I get the navy swing dress they showed will be a surprise in the $149 tote. What is everyone else hoping for?


----------



## supercanadian1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kvanhat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm already getting antsy about getting my tote. I can't stop thinking about what my surprise items will be. I know they probably won't ship this week, but I'm hoping!

I've ordered a lot in the past, but I'm most excited for this month. I really hope I get the navy swing dress they showed will be a surprise in the $149 tote. What is everyone else hoping for?
I am really excited for the swing dress as well. To be honest, if they hadn't posted it as a spoiler, I probably would have skipped this month and waited until March.

Someone had posted on their Facebook page the day after the sale and asked if they still had the swing dresses available and they didn't answer on the page. I really hope I get one since I ordered almost as soon as the sale started.

I can't wait to see the other surprise items though. With demand being more than what they expected, they will have to also order additional surprise items as well, and I really hope the quality of them is as good as past totes.


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like my credit card was charged over the weekend. I had emailed Rosemary to ask if she could apply the 10 coupon to my order, but I didn't hear back from her and was charged the full amount. I know they must be swamped with emails and super busy. 
I got charged the full amount also, but Rosemary sent me an email on Friday letting me know that they processed all of the $10 credit refunds that day. She said it may take 3-4 days to show up on your transaction list. I would wait a few days and if you don't see it shoot them another message!


----------



## lauren2828 (Feb 13, 2014)

I got an email from UPS saying my package from Golden Tote is scheduled for tomorrow!!! I hope it really does come tomorrow!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 13, 2014)

> I got an email from UPS saying my package from Golden Tote is scheduled for tomorrow!!! I hope it really does come tomorrow!


 I am half excited for you and half insanely jealous!


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am half excited for you and half insanely jealous!
Same here - my order still says processing, so it'll be awhile before I see it, as shipping across the country takes a few days! I'm itching to see some totes, though!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 14, 2014)

I got a call today that my item from the 49 bag is sold out!!! They told me I could pick any item from the 49 or 149 bag so I emailed them back that I wanted the asymmetrical beaded shirt in black. Is that a good choice? I am so bummed my item was sold out. It was the blue button up shirt with elbow pads.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a call today that my item from the 49 bag is sold out!!! They told me I could pick any item from the 49 or 149 bag so I emailed them back that I wanted the asymmetrical beaded shirt in black. Is that a good choice? I am so bummed my item was sold out. It was the blue button up shirt with elbow pads. 
I didn't even realize that shirt had elbow pads!! I wish I had known


----------



## camel11 (Feb 14, 2014)

Yay! Shipping email.... should be here Wednesday!


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a call today that my item from the 49 bag is sold out!!! They told me I could pick any item from the 49 or 149 bag so I emailed them back that I wanted the asymmetrical beaded shirt in black. Is that a good choice? I am so bummed my item was sold out. It was the blue button up shirt with elbow pads. 
Awwww! I wonder how things like that happen. It isn't the first time I've heard of this with GT. I wonder if it is an issue of their vendor having less available than they were initially told. I'm sorry you're missing out on your pick! At least they let you choose from either the 49 tote or the 149 tote - that's good customer service, in my opinion. 

I also didn't know the blue shirt had elbow patches and went to go look at it, and saw that they took it completely off the site. I wonder why some items only get greyed out with an 'Out of Stock' slapped on top of it and others get pulled completely off the website.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 14, 2014)

I got my shipping email last night! This is my first Golden Tote... I'm so excited!! It looks like it's shipping from CA and I live in KY so it may be a while before I receive it, though. I picked the mint multi-colored shirt from the $49 bag... I pray I get 2 other items and love them both or I may have to send it back, as I wouldn't normally pay $49 for one shirt. That would bum me out for my first bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Feb 14, 2014)

Apparently they called and left me a message last night about one of my items being out of stock as well.  Not sure which one, because my husband listened to the message.  Maybe I'm just in a bad mood this morning, but I'm almost ready to cancel my tote.  Just not feeling it anymore.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *AshleyCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Awwww! I wonder how things like that happen. It isn't the first time I've heard of this with GT. I wonder if it is an issue of their vendor having less available than they were initially told. I'm sorry you're missing out on your pick! At least they let you choose from either the 49 tote or the 149 tote - that's good customer service, in my opinion.Â 

I also didn't know the blue shirt had elbow patches and went to go look at it, and saw that they took it completely off the site. I wonder why some items only get greyed out with an 'Out of Stock' slapped on top of it and others get pulled completely off the website.Â 


I didn't realize it had elbow pads either, and also noticed it was completely gone when I went to check it out! That's odd.


----------



## greer (Feb 14, 2014)

Ugh â€¦ why am I always one of the last ones to ship. I know for a fact this month I was one of the first 5 to place their order. I get so annoyed with this! I WANT MY TOTE!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauren2828 (Feb 14, 2014)

My tote is out for delivery! I got the $49 tote with the mint multi button down blouse. I'm excited to see what surprise item(s) I get. I live in Southern California and it is shipped from here, so that explains why I am getting it so quickly.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 14, 2014)

> My tote is out for delivery! I got the $49 tote with the mint multi button down blouse. I'm excited to see what surprise item(s) I get. I live in Southern California and it is shipped from here, so that explains why I am getting it so quickly.


 Make sure you immediately post a spoiler for us very impatient muters!


----------



## lauren2828 (Feb 14, 2014)

> Make sure you immediately post a spoiler for us very impatient muters!


 I will!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tote is out for delivery! I got the $49 tote with the mint multi button down blouse. I'm excited to see what surprise item(s) I get. I live in Southern California and it is shipped from here, so that explains why I am getting it so quickly.


This is the same tote I selected! I wonder if our extras will be the same? This is my first month ordering Goldent Tote. Can't wait to see the spoiler! Post ASAP!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kvanhat (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm so excited to see some spoilers, but jealous of all that have received shipping notifications. I ordered as soon as the sale went live and am still waiting for an email saying mine shipped. I'm so nervous I won't get the swing dress they showed as a surprise for the $149 totes. I NEED that dress!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kvanhat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so excited to see some spoilers, but jealous of all that have received shipping notifications. I ordered as soon as the sale went live and am still waiting for an email saying mine shipped.

I'm so nervous I won't get the swing dress they showed as a surprise for the $149 totes. I NEED that dress!
SAME! I placed an order almost immediately but still no shipping notification  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I'm all the way in NYC so shipping will take forever. Hope you ladies post up some pics/spoilers soon!


----------



## greer (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SAME! I placed an order almost immediately but still no shipping notification  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I'm all the way in NYC so shipping will take forever. Hope you ladies post up some pics/spoilers soon!
I can beat that. I was actually able to place an order on the Monday the sale was supposed to start. I was one of 6 orders that actually went through that day. And no shipping notification. I'm in OH so it usually takes forever to get here anyway. Wonder their method for shipping. Spoilers please!


----------



## valmi9 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm so jealous of everyone that got their shipping notices. I keep checking my email like every 5 minutes like a crazy person.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tote is out for delivery! I got the $49 tote with the mint multi button down blouse. I'm excited to see what surprise item(s) I get. I live in Southern California and it is shipped from here, so that explains why I am getting it so quickly.


What time are your packages usually delivered?? I'm going crazy for a spoiler here!! Haha


----------



## roskandy (Feb 14, 2014)

Gah. I wasn't going to, but the coupon from the site issues made me get the 49 tote. Haha. I'm jealous that other people have totes shipping!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't even realize that shirt had elbow pads!! I wish I had known
Yeah, I think they were more decorative which is why I wanted it so I am bummed I am not getting it. I hope I made a good choice with the assymetrical beaded sweater.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshleyCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awwww! I wonder how things like that happen. It isn't the first time I've heard of this with GT. I wonder if it is an issue of their vendor having less available than they were initially told. I'm sorry you're missing out on your pick! At least they let you choose from either the 49 tote or the 149 tote - that's good customer service, in my opinion. 

I also didn't know the blue shirt had elbow patches and went to go look at it, and saw that they took it completely off the site. I wonder why some items only get greyed out with an 'Out of Stock' slapped on top of it and others get pulled completely off the website. 
The message they left me stated that they sold more than expected and ordered more from their vendor, but the vendor was out of stock. How can they sell more than expected? Shouldn't it just stop selling once you reached the amount you have. It sounds like they thought they could get more. It's all good though. It's just clothes. I am just hoping I made a good choice with the beaded assymetrical sweater.


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 14, 2014)

I wonder if they're sending out the $49 totes first? I ordered a $149 one within the first couple of minutes and haven't gotten a shipping notice yet either. Luckily, I live in Southern CA and it only takes about 1 business day to get here!


----------



## lauren2828 (Feb 14, 2014)

My tote came!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My first surprise item was this wrap sweater. It is light weight and perfect for spring!



I picked out this mint multi blouse. It is really soft



My second surprise item was this scarf. I probably wouldn't have picked this pattern, but I love scarves and will definitely use this!





I think these totes are a great value!


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if they're sending out the $49 totes first? I ordered a $149 one within the first couple of minutes and haven't gotten a shipping notice yet either. Luckily, I live in Southern CA and it only takes about 1 business day to get here! 
I ordered a $49 on the first official day of the sale (not as quick as @greer above, though, hehe! ;-) ), and I still don't have shipping notification.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 14, 2014)

Omg! Id love that sweater! Great tote!


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 14, 2014)

I love, love that beige sweater! I hope I get one...

Thanks so much for the spoiler pics. They'll hold me over until I get my tote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tote came! My first surprise item was this wrap sweater. It is light weight and perfect for spring!


I picked out this mint multi blouse. It is really soft



My second surprise item was this scarf. I probably wouldn't have picked this pattern, but I love scarves and will definitely use this!



I think these totes are a great value! 
Aww I love both the surprise items!! I hope I get the same ones. I was kind of hoping for some jewelry but I love accessories in general and that sweater looks really nice!

Thank you thank you thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## centaur74 (Feb 14, 2014)

My $49 tote will be here Tuesday. Wonder what it will include as my profile notes that I hate scarves.


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 14, 2014)

Still waiting on a shipment notification ($149 tote) but loving what I see in the spoiler a few posts back. Crossing my fingers mine is shipped today and I receive it next week since I'm on the west coast.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tote came! My first surprise item was this wrap sweater. It is light weight and perfect for spring!


I picked out this mint multi blouse. It is really soft



My second surprise item was this scarf. I probably wouldn't have picked this pattern, but I love scarves and will definitely use this!



I think these totes are a great value! I love your tote     ... enjoy it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## susanleia (Feb 14, 2014)

Love those spoiler pictures! Everything looks so cute and spring-y.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 14, 2014)

Mine shipped today but I never got an email. Should arrive on Friday.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Feb 14, 2014)

How long does it take to ship? mine still says processing and this was my first time buying from them.


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 16, 2014)

Just got my shipping email today! According to tracking, should be arriving on Thursday! 

Eagerly awaiting to see other tote spoilers!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 17, 2014)

Never got a shipping email but ups said it is out for delivery. I'll post pictures after work.


----------



## greer (Feb 17, 2014)

Still waiting for mine to ship.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 17, 2014)

I  ordered 3 totes one for my daughter and 2 for me. Ordered them the day they went on sale. My card was charged immediately for all the totes but I never got a single email from them confirming the purchase or info in shipping.


----------



## greal21 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I  ordered 3 totes one for my daughter and 2 for me. Ordered them the day they went on sale. My card was charged immediately for all the totes but I never got a single email from them confirming the purchase or info in shipping.
Check your spam folder. For some reason my confirmation email went there. If not, email them, and they can send another. I haven't received shipping either yet. I'm sure they'll finish up shipping this week though. They're always worth the wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 17, 2014)

I haven't gotten a shipping email yet, but I checked my account on Golden Tote's website and mine shipped today. I should get it tomorrow then, as I'm only about an hour away from LA. I'll post pics when I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Never got a shipping email but ups said it is out for delivery. I'll post pictures after work.
Yay! do share!


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine shipped today, too" Can't wait to see everyone's pictures.


----------



## pitrpat94 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi! I'm new to golden tote and just checked my order on the website and it used to say processing but now it changed to pending...does this mean its shipping?


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pitrpat94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi! I'm new to golden tote and just checked my order on the website and it used to say processing but now it changed to pending...does this mean its shipping?
Usually when it is shipping it says "complete" and there is a tracking number when you click through to your full invoice.


----------



## emwdz (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a growing interest in Golden Tote and I have a couple of questions I would love to ask you ladies! 

1.) What is the quality like on the Golden Tote branded items?

2.) Do you feel like they definitely cater to your own personal style?

Thank you


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 17, 2014)

I received my $49 tote. The mint dress, a sweater, and a scarf (below). I love the dress. I'm a little disappointed in the sweater and scarf. I wish they would take location into account. Living in LA (same as Golden Tote) I won't be able to wear these until possibly next December.


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emwdz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a growing interest in Golden Tote and I have a couple of questions I would love to ask you ladies! 

1.) What is the quality like on the Golden Tote branded items?

2.) Do you feel like they definitely cater to your own personal style?

Thank you



 
The quality varies, in my opinion.... have gotten things I love and a couple of things that were lacking in quality. I also don't feel like the profile is very descriptive, so we get a lot of the same surprise items... _have been very happy with my picks though and the Puella items. Not sure how I got into italics.... haha!! It's hit or miss for me. They also honor requests when they can.. I like the surprise element but I am mostly basing my purchases on the boutique items. _


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my $49 tote. The mint dress, a sweater, and a scarf (below). I love the dress. I'm a little disappointed in the sweater and scarf. I wish they would take location into account. Living in LA (same as Golden Tote) I won't be able to wear these until possibly next December.




 


I ordered the $49 tote with the mint dress, too. Almost positive I'll end up getting this sweater, as I requested no short sleeve blouses. Not sure how I feel about it - it seems like a lot of bulk in front? But I'm so glad to hear you were happy with the dress! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## kvanhat (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm still waiting for a shipping notice and getting really antsy. My order on my account now says complete, but it appears like the shipping label was printed, but hasn't shipped yet. I really can't wait to see what I get for surprise items. I'm loving the sweater everyone is receiving!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 17, 2014)

I really hope I get this sweater... I like it much better than the dolman option.  Thankfully, if doesn't as much because of swapping!!


----------



## Clackey (Feb 17, 2014)

Did the mint dress seem really short?  I ordered it.  I'm only 5'6" so I was hoping to wear it this summer on the beach.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my $49 tote. The mint dress, a sweater, and a scarf (below). I love the dress. I'm a little disappointed in the sweater and scarf. I wish they would take location into account. Living in LA (same as Golden Tote) I won't be able to wear these until possibly next December.


----------



## pbpink (Feb 18, 2014)

> I received my $49 tote. The mint dress, a sweater, and a scarf (below). I love the dress. I'm a little disappointed in the sweater and scarf. I wish they would take location into account. Living in LA (same as Golden Tote) I won't be able to wear these until possibly next December.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



did you put in profile that you lived in warm climate or no sweaters? if you did, you should def contact them! thx for pics too, is mint dress cute, good length? at least it gets chilly in LA a little, florida barley for a day! i did put in profile, will not be happy if they send me sweaters! i also ordered the 149 tote even though both my items were in the 49 section, i was not really thinking, in rush just to purchase the tote b/c of the issues they had! glad you love dress, can't wait to see IRL!!


----------



## kristinhaase (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pbpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


did you put in profile that you lived in warm climate or no sweaters? if you did, you should def contact them! thx for pics too, is mint dress cute, good length? at least it gets chilly in LA a little, florida barley for a day! i did put in profile, will not be happy if they send me sweaters! i also ordered the 149 tote even though both my items were in the 49 section, i was not really thinking, in rush just to purchase the tote b/c of the issues they had! glad you love dress, can't wait to see IRL!!
This is my first order and both items I got (classic meets modern shift dress and retro jersey tunic) were in the $49, but I got the $149.  In the future, if that happens, should I buy TWO $49 instead?  Do you get better surprise items with $149?


----------



## supercanadian1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristinhaase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first order and both items I got (classic meets modern shift dress and retro jersey tunic) were in the $49, but I got the $149.  In the future, if that happens, should I buy TWO $49 instead?  Do you get better surprise items with $149?
The blue Puella swing dress that was reveled as a surprise item before the sale was the reason why I purchased the $149 tote instead this month. Sarah had mentioned that it would only be available in the $149 totes. I know they had done that for November with the lace swing dress that was a surprise item too. For December, the sweater/cardigan with the buttons on the back and the wrap dress were revealed early as surprise items, and those were sent in both the $49 and $149 totes.


----------



## mcgregg1 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm new to Golden Tote too. I placed my order for the $149 tote on the 5th and still haven't gotten my tracking number yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping the wait is worth it!! I ordered the chevron sweater and the striped shift dress. Does it typically take this long? I'm on the East Coast too so I'm not expecting anything to arrive this week.


----------



## mcgregg1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Everything looked short! I'm 5'7 and really hoping I can wear the dresses without tights or leggings...


----------



## pbpink (Feb 18, 2014)

> This is my first order and both items I got (classic meets modern shift dress and retro jersey tunic) were in the $49, but I got the $149. Â In the future, if that happens, should I buy TWO $49 instead? Â Do you get better surpriseÂ items with $149?


 i am new too and bought exact same items - TWINS!! i did mint and both in M! btw, i saw an almost exact version of the shift dress in anthro! After i rushed to make order, I was like why am i paying $50 more to get items that are in the 49 tote?!?! i emailed GT after the craze! they just explained the bags and said the 149 tote was a better deal so I just went with it - she also said surprise items are based on value of the item you pick - i wanted the swing dress too - sarah did say on FB at one point that it may be in 49 totes, they were not sure BUT with all of the orders i am sure it's not so i guess ordering the 149 was def way to go if anyone wanted that dress!! i would think perhaps if you pick two items from the 49 tote, we may get 7 items and if you pick from 149 tote 6 or 5 items...... also, it did not seem to make sense to do an add on, as for a few dollars more you could just buy another tote! mine is flying on plane now, will be here friday! did you get ship update? can't wait to see everyone's pics!! EDIT: just saw this posted on FB by GT: "we have the surprise items for the $49 that some $149 are getting too"


----------



## pbpink (Feb 18, 2014)

> Everything looked short! I'm 5'7 and really hoping I can wear the dresses without tights or leggings...


 same height! i ordered too and it did look short, hoping it will be ok, i held up the look alike in anthro and it was ok - just rec'd my ship info last night and i am in FL..... was trying to find online at anthro, it def was a more cotton material then what this one is but found this blog, looks pretty close http://stripesandpeonies.blogspot.com/2013/05/outfit-little-striped-dress.html and http://www.mackenziehoran.com/2013/04/outfit-striped-shift.html and these are both from Club Monaco leather-pocket striped dress, $130, shopbop.com


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcgregg1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everything looked short! I'm 5'7 and really hoping I can wear the dresses without tights or leggings...


I'm 5'6" and the mint dress was actually longer than I expected. Definitely wearable without leggings but not by a whole lot.


----------



## jmcaldwe (Feb 18, 2014)

Anyone who bought a 149 tote, have you recieved it or your shipping info? I ordered a 149 and 49 tote and have not recieved tracking info. I've ordered before and it always takes forever, but it seems like I might not recieve my tote before the next one is up for sale.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcgregg1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everything looked short! I'm 5'7 and really hoping I can wear the dresses without tights or leggings...
I feel like all their dresses are short! I got one back in November that hardly covers my bum. I am 5'5.5 and it feels a little trashy when I wear it without something underneath.


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I'm 5'6" and the mint dress was actually longer than I expected. Definitely wearable without leggings but not by a whole lot.
As someone who ordered the mint dress and is 5'2, that's good to hear! I was hedging on it being long enough for a shortie like me!

For those asking about ordering 2 $49 totes vs. 1 $149 tote, in addition to having exclusive surprise items in the larger tote, in one of the last few totes (December maybe?), Golden Tote also emailed the $149 buyers and they were able to pick one of their surprise items from anything in the boutique, which is a pretty great deal! So it depends on how much you like the exclusive items and how important little perks are to you. I also do think the surprise items are a higher quality.


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 18, 2014)

> Anyone who bought a 149 tote, have you recieved it or your shipping info? I ordered a 149 and 49 tote and have not recieved tracking info. I've ordered before and it always takes forever, but it seems like I might not recieve my tote before the next one is up for sale.


 I got at 49 and a 149, got ship notice for the 149 but not the 49.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 18, 2014)

I ordered 2  149 totes and one  49 dollars tote none of them have shipped according to my account. I have emailed them but have not heard back yet


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pbpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


did you put in profile that you lived in warm climate or no sweaters? if you did, you should def contact them! thx for pics too, is mint dress cute, good length? at least it gets chilly in LA a little, florida barley for a day! i did put in profile, will not be happy if they send me sweaters! i also ordered the 149 tote even though both my items were in the 49 section, i was not really thinking, in rush just to purchase the tote b/c of the issues they had! glad you love dress, can't wait to see IRL!!

I need to check exactly what I put in my profile. But to be honest, my profile includes my shipping address so it would be very easy to take that into account. Plan on checking my profile though!


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 18, 2014)

> I ordered 2Â  149 totes and oneÂ  49 dollars tote none of them have shipped according to my account. I have emailed them but have not heard back yet





> As someone who ordered the mint dress and is 5'2, that's good to hear! I was hedging on it being long enough for a shortie like me! For those asking about ordering 2 $49 totes vs. 1 $149 tote, in addition to having exclusive surprise items in the larger tote, in one of the last few totes (December maybe?), Golden Tote also emailed the $149 buyers and they were able to pick one of their surprise items from anything in the boutique, which is a pretty great deal! So it depends on how much you like the exclusive items and how important little perks are to you. I also do think the surprise items are a higher quality.


 Shipping always takes them awhile. They said on FB that that would try to get them all out this week.


----------



## jmcaldwe (Feb 18, 2014)

> I got at 49 and a 149, got ship notice for the 149 but not the 49.


 Normally I get the shipping notice for one but not the other. They typically ship them together if you order 2.


----------



## jmcaldwe (Feb 18, 2014)

I was thinking maybe they sent all the 49 tote out first and they are sending the 149 later.


----------



## jmcaldwe (Feb 18, 2014)

I found the white eyelet blouse from this months tote on ruche. shopruche.com/park-view-eyelet-blouse.html It's 58.00 on ruche, so through golden tote it's definitely a great deal! I also found something very similar to the wrap sweater that everyone has been recieving as a surprise item. It's in navy. http://shopruche.com/word-to-the-wise-draped-sweater.html


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 18, 2014)

> Normally I get the shipping notice for one but not the other. They typically ship them together if you order 2.





> As someone who ordered the mint dress and is 5'2, that's good to hear! I was hedging on it being long enough for a shortie like me! For those asking about ordering 2 $49 totes vs. 1 $149 tote, in addition to having exclusive surprise items in the larger tote, in one of the last few totes (December maybe?), Golden Tote also emailed the $149 buyers and they were able to pick one of their surprise items from anything in the boutique, which is a pretty great deal! So it depends on how much you like the exclusive items and how important little perks are to you. I also do think the surprise items are a higher quality.


 Oh, cool, thank you. I've only ever ordered one.


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Shipping always takes them awhile. They said on FB that that would try to get them all out this week.
I'll be interested to see if/how this changes as they continue to grow. Right now, even people who ordered on the first day of the sale are worrying about getting their totes before the start of next month's sale.

I loooove Golden Tote but their shipping schedule has always been not the best. I understand they get a ton of orders, but they don't even start shipping until almost two weeks after the sale opens...that's a long time.


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 18, 2014)

Got my shipment notification ($149 tote) yesterday afternoon and see it'll be here Thursday. Can't wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Clackey (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I'm 5'6" and the mint dress was actually longer than I expected. Definitely wearable without leggings but not by a whole lot.
Thanks...I get mine tomorrow.  I already have the perfect shoes and necklace to go with it.  This has been a bad winter and I can't wait for summer.


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 18, 2014)

> Got my shipment notification ($149 tote) yesterday afternoon and see it'll be here Thursday. Can't wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


I am using my phone, sorry mine is to arrive Thursday too!


----------



## craigster (Feb 18, 2014)

I ordered the $149 tote on the 7th. It says processing... Hopefully that means it'll ship soon? Virgin tote here, always missed the sale since I signed up for emails in SEPTEMBER!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 18, 2014)

Got my tote today! I want to apologize ahead of time for the crappy lighting - the only full length mirror in my apt. is in a short hall with no direct lighting. For size reference, these are all size Medium and I am 5'6" and generally a medium/size 6.



Spoiler



Surprise item #1:









Brand: Under Skies. This is a navy blue peasant-type shirt with a cut-out design on the back. The front has some embroidery (same color as shirt, so it's hard to see).  It's cute, but not really my style. This will probably go up for trade.

Pick #1:









Brand: Renee C. This is the Chevron Knit Top. It's really lightweight (so will definitely work for spring). The front is a little shorter than I anticipated, but I still really like it.

Surprise item #2:









Brand: Renee C. This is the sweater that has came in a few $49 totes already. It's really soft and a more open/lightweight knit, so I think it's spring appropriate (I live in a warmer climate, but I work in a cold office, so I like lighter long sleeved tops for work). It's a little awkward to get it to hang right at first, but lays fine and isn't too bulky if you place it right, although I think I would have liked it even better if it was an open cardigan style.

Pick #2 (unbelted):





Belted:









Brand: Hourglass Lily. This is the same brand as the wrap dress that was sent as a surprise item in December, so it's a similar material. It's SUPER soft and actually really flattering belted or unbelted (it isn't a straight cut - has a little bit of a waist cut into it, but is still loose and flowy). I was worried about the length on this one (as some of you were), but surprisingly it isn't really that short. I'm 5'6" and I think it's work-appropriate length - stops about 3/4 of the way to my knees. It's slightly shorter belted though. I'm planning on getting a pair of navy leggings to wear under it for colder days too though.

Surprise item #3:





Brand: Jolie. This one is a mid-calf length skirt. It's really soft and comfy, but this length just does nothing for me. I would have loved it if it was a maxi. Will probably trade this one.

Surprise item #4 (unbelted):













Brand: Priddy by Puella. This is the spoiler swing dress that they said was going to be a surprise item. Unbelted, it looks like a nightshirt, but it looks much better belted. It has elbow patches that are slightly lighter than the navy dress. It's really comfortable as well. 

Can't wait to see what everyone else got!


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 18, 2014)

Trying to edit my post above to hide under the spoiler tag, but I can't find the spoiler box anymore??

NVM: Got it to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## supercanadian1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Tara! Loved your pics, but I'm honestly a little underwhelmed by the surprise picks this month. I guess with Spring just around the corner, I was expecting more color. Can't wait to see more spoilers.


----------



## Clackey (Feb 18, 2014)

@tara1012 I think everything looks great on you.  Thanks for taking the time to model everything.  We are about the same size so I feel much better about the length of the print dress.  Probably not long enough to teach 4th grade but perfect for the summer.  I really hope I get that wrap sweater!!!!!


----------



## Disneyfan (Feb 18, 2014)

@tara1012   Thanks for sharing. I loved everything in your tote. Have high hopes for my first tote now. If only they would ship it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 19, 2014)

This is my $49 tote. I had originally ordered the easy oxford shirt but it went OOS so they allowed me to substitute for any item in the $49 or $149 tote and I picked the black sweater. It is cute but somewhat cropped. I have not tried it on yet but I think it will be ok. The shirt is a loose fit with a a-line shape. Cute but very casual. The scarf is very low quality but I don't have anything like it so it's ok.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif










 

I don't think Puella will ever make something I wouldn't love to wear, ha! Love that scarf too! Looks like a great box!


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my $49 tote. I had originally ordered the easy oxford shirt but it went OOS so they allowed me to substitute for any item in the $49 or $149 tote and I picked the black sweater. It is cute but somewhat cropped. I have not tried it on yet but I think it will be ok. The shirt is a loose fit with a a-line shape. Cute but very casual. The scarf is very low quality but I don't have anything like it so it's ok.



















Oh wow, your tote looks great! That's my favorite scarf out of the ones I've seen so far. LOVE the striped Puella dress. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think Puella will ever make something I wouldn't love to wear, ha! Love that scarf too! Looks like a great box!
I agree the PUELLA is my fave and even though the whole box is rather casual, it is very comfortable and cute and I will wear it. I may gift the scarf honestly because I have soooo many but who knows, I may keep it. LOL


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh wow, your tote looks great! That's my favorite scarf out of the ones I've seen so far. LOVE the striped Puella dress. Thanks for the pics!
I do like this scarf better than others I have seen so far too.


----------



## valmi9 (Feb 19, 2014)

Here are my 4 surprise items from the 149 tote. Sorry for the bathroom shower rod pic but it is the easiest way for me to display everything in one picture. From left to right: Underskies blouse - Fits great and is really soft but I'm not sure how they picked this for me based on my style profile since it is a bit too Bohemian for me; the Priddy by Puella dress clearly needs to be belted to avoid looking like a nightgown. The floral blouse is the In Clover brand and runs a bit too short because it is synched a the bottom but I think it can be fixed by wearing something more high wasted on the bottom. The skirt is Jolie and something I will probably trade since its an awkward 3/4 length that looks a bit too matronly on me. I also got the chevron sweater which I love and the navy wrap cardigan which I thought was a bit too thin but since I live in Southern California its not that big of a deal.


----------



## kvanhat (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm so glad everyone is posting spoiler pictures! I'm a bit disappointed in the surprise items for the $149 tote. My tote should be delivered Monday and now I'm not so sure I'll love it. I think the surprise items are better in the $49 tote this month.


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my $49 tote. I had originally ordered the easy oxford shirt but it went OOS so they allowed me to substitute for any item in the $49 or $149 tote and I picked the black sweater. It is cute but somewhat cropped. I have not tried it on yet but I think it will be ok. The shirt is a loose fit with a a-line shape. Cute but very casual. The scarf is very low quality but I don't have anything like it so it's ok.



















Oooooh, so happy to see that striped top! I actually requested a Puella long-sleeve top, haha, so I'm hoping they'll put that in my tote! I like the wrap sweater on others in the pictures we've seen, but I'm always super self-conscious about tops that have a lot of material in front. 

This is actually the first $49 tote that I've seen with a different item other than the sweater; have there been any other surprise items in the small tote that I've missed?


----------



## supercanadian1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kvanhat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so glad everyone is posting spoiler pictures! I'm a bit disappointed in the surprise items for the $149 tote. My tote should be delivered Monday and now I'm not so sure I'll love it. I think the surprise items are better in the $49 tote this month.
I think the same too. This is the first month that I've seen several people post their surprise items and I don't really like any of them (other than the Puella swing dress). I would actually prefer a scarf to another clothing item in my $149 tote. Now I'm kinda wishing I went for 2 $49 totes instead of the $149 I got.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *AshleyCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooooh, so happy to see that striped top! I actually requested a Puella long-sleeve top, haha, so I'm hoping they'll put that in my tote! I like the wrap sweater on others in the pictures we've seen, but I'm always super self-conscious about tops that have a lot of material in front.Â 

This is actually the first $49 tote that I've seen with a different item other than the sweater; have there been any other surprise items in the small tote that I've missed?Â 


So far I have seen 3 different scarves in the $49 tote. My tote should be waiting for me today when I get home from work, I'm very anxious to see what I got! I'm ok with the bulky sweater, sometimes I like a shirt that is just comfy and hides my belly if I'm having a fat day. I love scarves, too.. So as long as everything fits then I think I'm going to be really pleased with my first Golden Tote!


----------



## mcgregg1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pbpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


same height! i ordered too and it did look short, hoping it will be ok, i held up the look alike in anthro and it was ok - just rec'd my ship info last night and i am in FL.....

was trying to find online at anthro, it def was a more cotton material then what this one is but found this blog, looks pretty close

http://stripesandpeonies.blogspot.com/2013/05/outfit-little-striped-dress.html

and

http://www.mackenziehoran.com/2013/04/outfit-striped-shift.html

and these are both from Club Monaco leather-pocket striped dress, $130, shopbop.com
Thanks for the info! That dress does look very similar.

I just got my tracking number last night too, they must be moving to the east coast. Expected delivery on Monday. Yay!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 19, 2014)

I got 2 149 dollar totes and from what I can see the  49 dollar totes are way better . There is no more expensive items in the 149 dollar tote that I can see and I would have been better getting 2  or even 3    49 dollar totes than the 149 dollar one.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got 2 149 dollar totes and from what I can see the  49 dollar totes are way better . There is no more expensive items in the 149 dollar tote that I can see and I would have been better getting 2  or even 3    49 dollar totes than the 149 dollar one.
I'm a little sad about this really. After the whole mess with the start of the sale, and the number of people that purchased totes this month, I was afraid the quality of items would start to go down and that the girls at GT wouldn't be able to keep up with demand and provide the same personalized service that they did last year. It looks like the downturn may be starting. I really hope you see some great items in your 2 totes. $300 is a lot to spend only to receive surprise items you don't like. I'll wait to see more pics of what everyone gets, but I'm leaning towards only buying a $49 tote (or 2) next month.


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got 2 149 dollar totes and from what I can see the  49 dollar totes are way better . There is no more expensive items in the 149 dollar tote that I can see and I would have been better getting 2  or even 3    49 dollar totes than the 149 dollar one.
I think it is rare to see dresses as a surprise item in the $49 tote - it is usually tops or MAYBE leggings/a skirt - and there is the surprise swing dress in the $149 tote. That said, there seems to be a lot more blouses in these $149 totes.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshleyCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it is rare to see dresses as a surprise item in the $49 tote - it is usually tops or MAYBE leggings/a skirt - and there is the surprise swing dress in the $149 tote. That said, there seems to be a lot more blouses in these $149 totes.
Yes, there were 2 blouses that they made as surprise items under their 'In Clover' brand, and I saw people post them as surprise items in their $149 totes but not the $49 ones. Although I loved pretty much everything Puella put out last year either in the totes or at Anthropologie, with this new In Clover label they've made, the style of the line seems a little different. I don't really like the 2 blouses they made for the totes..not really my style but maybe they look better in person?


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got 2 149 dollar totes and from what I can see the  49 dollar totes are way better . There is no more expensive items in the 149 dollar tote that I can see and I would have been better getting 2  or even 3    49 dollar totes than the 149 dollar one.


As a new subscriber to GT, my understanding was that the two totes had the same quality of items, and even shared some of the same exact items, but that you get MORE items with the $149 tote (5-6 as opposed to 2-3) and that is why it cost more? Am I wrong in that?


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 19, 2014)

I must be in the minority here but I'm loving what @valmi9 received as surprises. I saw that floral blouse in the spoiler picture and have been crossing my fingers I see something with florals in my tote. I still think $149 is a good deal - that makes each piece about $25 which to me, seems totally reasonable. I do really like the puella top that @AshleyCTposted too!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshleyCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooooh, so happy to see that striped top! I actually requested a Puella long-sleeve top, haha, so I'm hoping they'll put that in my tote! I like the wrap sweater on others in the pictures we've seen, but I'm always super self-conscious about tops that have a lot of material in front. 

This is actually the first $49 tote that I've seen with a different item other than the sweater; have there been any other surprise items in the small tote that I've missed?

Two of my friends got there 49 dollar totes today and both had that scarf in it. They  both got the same scarf and the wrap in the front sweater and the printed blouse. They both hate the scarf and I saw it and its not so great. The tops seem really nice though.  I hope I don't get that blaa scarf in all my totes. Its not for me


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kvanhat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so glad everyone is posting spoiler pictures! I'm a bit disappointed in the surprise items for the $149 tote. My tote should be delivered Monday and now I'm not so sure I'll love it. I think the surprise items are better in the $49 tote this month.
Seems like my friends all got the scarf in the tote that was pictured  and are thinking of returning the tote because neither of them like it.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 19, 2014)

My $49 tote comes today and I'm hoping to not to get a scarf, I have so many scarves! I like the sweater people have gotten a lot and wouldn't mind that though, especially the mint color! I did make a note that I loved a dress from a prior tote that I know was also included in a few mystery totes and that I was working on building up my dress collection, but given that I had the smaller tote I wasn't too hopeful I'd actually get one, but figured it was worth noting just in case.


----------



## valmi9 (Feb 19, 2014)

I started my Golden Tote addiction back in February of 2013 so it has been a year for me now. I have only gotten the 149 totes because I feel that shipping for a 49 tote makes the tote not worth it for me. In comparing what I received in my February 2013 tote to my February 2014 tote, I think the quality of the items have remained the same. I do have to say that the items they send now are a bit more wearable... I remember getting a lace bralette to wear under a sheer sweater as my 2 surprise items in a 149 tote. However, I think that the 149 totes are a much better value during the summer months especially if you like dresses. I do have to say though that I hope that they continue including Puella items in the tote because I noticed that the dress they sent is Priddy by Puella and while it is nice I think that it is not up to the quality of Puella items. I wonder if Anthropologie is getting mad that people are getting Puella items much cheaper through Golden Tote and ruining the brand's value....


----------



## greer (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seems like my friends all got the scarf in the tote that was pictured  and are thinking of returning the tote because neither of them like it.
I will say this is the first time in a few months that the $49 tote has been three items. It has recently just been what you have picked and one more additional surprise. So the scarf, to me after seeing so many 2 item $49 totes, is an added bonus.


----------



## pbpink (Feb 19, 2014)

> Thanks for the info! That dress does look very similar. I just got my tracking number last night too, they must be moving to the east coast. Expected delivery on Monday. Yay!


 yeah!! i am so dying to see if they read my profile with the no scarves, no sweaters, no warm clothes!!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

I got my tote!!!!!

Here is the blouse I chose for my $49 tote:





I'm so happy with this shirt. It's really nice in person and fits well. I wasn't sure how the sizing was going to go since it's just really generic S-M-L but so far so good. I am 5'1 and about 120lbs and this shirt was loose in all the right places and fitted in all the right places. I ordered size S.

And here are the surprise items I received:



Spoiler







I love this scarf. I like the texture of the material and the way it lays.. It's thin not heavy, and will be perfect for spring. The print is really fun too! It's a pale blue-green color with magenta bicycles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I think pretty much everyone must be getting this sweater, and I think it's really nice. The bulk in the front is interesting and it is nicely fitted in my arms so it doesn't look frumpy. The fabric is pretty thin so even for those in warmer climates it is perfect for a somewhat cool day. It does feel as though it will snag incredibly easy, though... So I have to be careful with my rings!



I'm really pleased with my first Golden Tote!!


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my tote!!!!!

Here is the blouse I chose for my $49 tote:





I'm so happy with this shirt. It's really nice in person and fits well. I wasn't sure how the sizing was going to go since it's just really generic S-M-L but so far so good. I am 5'1 and about 120lbs and this shirt was loose in all the right places and fitted in all the right places.

And here are the surprise items I received:



Spoiler







I love this scarf. I like the texture of the material and the way it lays.. It's thin not heavy, and will be perfect for spring. The print is really fun too! It's a pale blue-green color with magenta bicycles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I think pretty much everyone must be getting this sweater, and I think it's really nice. The bulk in the front is interesting and it is nicely fitted in my arms so it doesn't look frumpy. The fabric is pretty thin so even for those in warmer climates it is perfect for a somewhat cool day. It does feel as though it will snag incredibly easy, though... So I have to be careful with my rings!



I'm really pleased with my first Golden Tote!!





I love the print on your scarf!


----------



## pbpink (Feb 19, 2014)

> I started my Golden Tote addiction back in February of 2013 so it has been a year for me now. I have onlyÂ gotten the 149 totes because I feel that shipping for a 49 toteÂ makes the tote not worth it for me.Â In comparing what I received in my February 2013 tote to my February 2014 tote, I think the quality of the items have remained the same. I do have to say that the items they send nowÂ are a bit more wearable... I remember getting a lace bralette to wear under a sheer sweater as my 2 surprise items in a 149 tote. However, I think that the 149 totes are a much better value during the summer months especially if you like dresses. I do have to say though that I hope that they continue including Puella items in the tote because I noticed that the dress they sent is Priddy by Puella and while it is niceÂ I think that it is not up to the quality of Puella items. I wonder if Anthropologie is getting mad that people are gettingÂ Puella items much cheaper throughÂ Golden ToteÂ and ruining the brand's value....


 picked up the new puella swing dresses in jan but i just rec'd today as my store had to order + used my bday discount - i'll def compare and see how they are - GT said on FB that they sewed more of the swing dresses quickly so everyone could get one as they didn't make enough, worries me a little! is the priddy line sold at anthro too? so excited for everyone's totes!!


----------



## pbpink (Feb 19, 2014)

> I got my tote!!!!! I'm really pleased with my first Golden Tote!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOVE your scarf!!! what size did you order btw? thx!! so happy for ya! is that shirt made from cotton?


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love the print on your scarf!

Thanks, me too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pbpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOVE your scarf!!! what size did you order btw? thx!! so happy for ya!

Thank you! I ordered size S.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my tote!!!!!

Here is the blouse I chose for my $49 tote:





I'm so happy with this shirt. It's really nice in person and fits well. I wasn't sure how the sizing was going to go since it's just really generic S-M-L but so far so good. I am 5'1 and about 120lbs and this shirt was loose in all the right places and fitted in all the right places. I ordered size S.

And here are the surprise items I received:



Spoiler







I love this scarf. I like the texture of the material and the way it lays.. It's thin not heavy, and will be perfect for spring. The print is really fun too! It's a pale blue-green color with magenta bicycles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I think pretty much everyone must be getting this sweater, and I think it's really nice. The bulk in the front is interesting and it is nicely fitted in my arms so it doesn't look frumpy. The fabric is pretty thin so even for those in warmer climates it is perfect for a somewhat cool day. It does feel as though it will snag incredibly easy, though... So I have to be careful with my rings!



I'm really pleased with my first Golden Tote!!




Your scarf is adorable!!!! How do you like the quality of it? Mine seemed pretty cheap but the print was cute so I can't complain too much. I think mine was 100% polyester made in china.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my tote!!!!!

Here is the blouse I chose for my $49 tote:





I'm so happy with this shirt. It's really nice in person and fits well. I wasn't sure how the sizing was going to go since it's just really generic S-M-L but so far so good. I am 5'1 and about 120lbs and this shirt was loose in all the right places and fitted in all the right places. I ordered size S.

And here are the surprise items I received:



Spoiler







I love this scarf. I like the texture of the material and the way it lays.. It's thin not heavy, and will be perfect for spring. The print is really fun too! It's a pale blue-green color with magenta bicycles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I think pretty much everyone must be getting this sweater, and I think it's really nice. The bulk in the front is interesting and it is nicely fitted in my arms so it doesn't look frumpy. The fabric is pretty thin so even for those in warmer climates it is perfect for a somewhat cool day. It does feel as though it will snag incredibly easy, though... So I have to be careful with my rings!



I'm really pleased with my first Golden Tote!!




now that scarf I would really like... I just don't like the stripped one that much


----------



## greer (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my tote!!!!!

Here is the blouse I chose for my $49 tote:





I'm so happy with this shirt. It's really nice in person and fits well. I wasn't sure how the sizing was going to go since it's just really generic S-M-L but so far so good. I am 5'1 and about 120lbs and this shirt was loose in all the right places and fitted in all the right places. I ordered size S.

And here are the surprise items I received:



Spoiler







I love this scarf. I like the texture of the material and the way it lays.. It's thin not heavy, and will be perfect for spring. The print is really fun too! It's a pale blue-green color with magenta bicycles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I think pretty much everyone must be getting this sweater, and I think it's really nice. The bulk in the front is interesting and it is nicely fitted in my arms so it doesn't look frumpy. The fabric is pretty thin so even for those in warmer climates it is perfect for a somewhat cool day. It does feel as though it will snag incredibly easy, though... So I have to be careful with my rings!



I'm really pleased with my first Golden Tote!!




LOVE that scarf!!!!!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your scarf is adorable!!!! How do you like the quality of it? Mine seemed pretty cheap but the print was cute so I can't complain too much. I think mine was 100% polyester made in china.

The scarf I got is 100% cotton (also made in China) and is a sort of soft gauzy material, if that makes sense. I like it a lot b/c it's soft and breezy but still a nice full scarf. I think I got really lucky here!

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  now that scarf I would really like... I just don't like the stripped one that much

I think I would've been ok with that one but I wasn't thrilled about it from the pics I saw, either. I don't know what makes them choose which to send out? They need to expand the profile to include more details in my opinion. I just got lucky with this one!

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOVE that scarf!!!!!

TY!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 19, 2014)

SO I got my tote... the scarf in mine must be different because it's 100% cotton! (But made in China)

I also got the Renee C Dolman sweater on instagram -- LOVE it. I was upset at first, but I'm OBSESSED and never want to take it off.  It is Made in the USA and 60% cotton/40% modal.  It's perfect for what I need in my life -- I think I'm always looking for this sweater and haven't ever found it.

Also, my pick was the patterned dress. Very soft!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

> SO I got my tote... the scarf in mine must be different because it's 100% cotton! (But made in China) I also got the Renee C Dolman sweater on instagram -- LOVE it. I was upset at first, but I'm OBSESSED and never want to take it off. Â It is Made in the USA and 60% cotton/40% modal. Â It's perfect for what I need in my life -- I think I'm always looking for this sweater and haven't ever found it. Also, my pick was the patterned dress. Very soft!


 My scarf is cotton too! What's the pattern on it?


----------



## lauren2828 (Feb 19, 2014)

> Thank you! I ordered size S.


 I got the same top and sweater, but a different scarf. I like your scarf way better than mine! I figured for $49, I got 2 tops that I like and the scarf is just extra.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My scarf is cotton too! What's the pattern on it?
It's white with a blue aztec-esque-floraly type pattern.  I like it alot, but I'm a scarf fiend!


----------



## Clackey (Feb 19, 2014)

Mine came today.  I got the print dress...it is perfect!!!  I also got the wrap sweater but I'm not sure if I like it.  And I got this scarf.  I'm not crazy about it although it is soft and flowy.


----------



## jmcaldwe (Feb 19, 2014)

My tote hasn't even shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like I'm always one of the last to recieve my tote.


----------



## lissa3243 (Feb 20, 2014)

My tote is out for delivery and I should get it some time today. I'm on the east coast so I'm super excited.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine came today.  I got the print dress...it is perfect!!!  I also got the wrap sweater but I'm not sure if I like it.  And I got this scarf.  I'm not crazy about it although it is soft and flowy.






Ohh I think that scarf is BEAUTIFUL!! I am wearing the wrap sweater today, and I really like it. I asked my hubby what he though of it and this is how the convo went: Me: What do you think of this sweater? Him: It looks bulky in the front Me: Like in an odd way or like it's supposed to be that way? Him: Like it's supposed to be that way Me: So does it look bad... ? Him: No I don't know what that means in guy speak, honestly, but I like it! I wore it with black skinnies and leopard print flats. I have a cream colored tank underneath it. EDIT: Just FYI, I have now gotten 2 compliments on my sweater, girls!


----------



## flushblush (Feb 20, 2014)

Got my $49 tote last night! I ordered the Classic Meets Modern striped shift dress, and it looks super cute on, but I'm on the fence about the quality - it's made from a thick, spongy, almost 70s-style polyester. I hope it's breathable enough to wear in the summertime because I want to bring it on vacation with me! The faux leather pockets seem pretty nice, though - they're soft and don't have that chemical smell that some faux leather has.

My surprises were what everyone else has been getting: a scarf and the Renee C wrap sweater. The scarf is a pale mint with bright coral dip-dyed ends; I like it but am a bit jealous of the bicycle print scarf! The wrap sweater isn't my usual style, but it's quite flattering on my pear figure as it balances out my hips and gives me the illusion of a bust. My husband's reaction to the sweater was "Samantha on Sex and the City." He did not mean it as a compliment. I don't have any lightweight summer sweaters though, and I kinda like it - I think I might keep! And the material is really nice, too - it's a flax blend.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's white with a blue aztec-esque-floraly type pattern. Â I like it alot, but I'm a scarf fiend!


It sounds very pretty, is it like the scarf that @Clackey posted right after your comment? I am also a scarf fiend! I would take just about any scarf and be happy with it haha, and the funny thing is that I am usually the last one to get onto a trend... So I hesitated for a very long time to wear a scarf. I never felt like I could pull the look off! Now I'm wearing scarves every other day.


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 20, 2014)

My $49 tote came! Can't wait to try on my pieces tonight! In love with the mint/navy retro dress at first glance. I got the Puella long sleeve top posted a page or so ago. It has a little pull in the sleeve but I think I'm just going to try and weave it through rather than mess with returns. My scarf is very light pastel green and mauve butterflies, 100% polyester. It feels delicate but not unwearably so. I do like it and it feels very spring-y.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 20, 2014)

My tote came. I'm so sad. The sweater everyone has been getting looks awful on me lol. The dress I picked also looks really unflattering on me (modern shift dress). Even my scarf is fugly lol. Oh well, can't win em all.


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tote came. I'm so sad. The sweater everyone has been getting looks awful on me lol. The dress I picked also looks really unflattering on me (modern shift dress). Even my scarf is fugly lol. Oh well, can't win em all.
Verissmd - check out the Golden Tote Trading Group on FB! There are people who ordered the $149 tote chomping at the bit for that wrap sweater - I bet you could get a good trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiffanys (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tote came. I'm so sad. The sweater everyone has been getting looks awful on me lol. The dress I picked also looks really unflattering on me (modern shift dress). Even my scarf is fugly lol. Oh well, can't win em all.
You can always return the whole tote for a refund.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks! I'll check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pitrpat94 (Feb 20, 2014)

So I got my tracking number email but it hasn't been updated at all on the UPS website and on the Golden tote website it still says pending...should I be worried or does this happen a lot?? Thanks


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pitrpat94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my tracking number email but it hasn't been updated at all on the UPS website and on the Golden tote website it still says pending...should I be worried or does this happen a lot?? Thanks




My 2  totes are pending and have not shipped either.

LOS ANGELES, CA, US Feb 18, 2014 6:18 PM ORIGIN SCAN US Feb 17, 2014 2:39 PM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## AnnaMK (Feb 20, 2014)

Got my $49 one today. Got the navy/white jersey dress which I love! The length was not as short as it looked thank goodness. Also got the ReneeC dolman sweater in cream/oatmeal (someone posted a pic on instagram) and this scarf.



. I apologize for the blueness of the picture. The dress and sweater are great and the scarf, while not my favorite, seemed infinitely better than many I've seen. I'm so glad I got the dolman sweater and not the draped one. Another excellent tote!


----------



## mckyla (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm kind of confused. This is my first gt ever so I just ordered the $49 tote and got a puella swing dress as my surprise item... I thought the swing dresses were only supposed to be in the $149 totes! (or at least that's what I've gathered from reading this thread).

I chose the mint/navy Retro Chic jersey tunic and got this really cute feather scarf, along with the previously mentioned Puella swing dress, which is a charcoal-grey color with black stripes


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckyla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kind of confused. This is my first gt ever so I just ordered the $49 tote and got a puella swing dress as my surprise item... I thought the swing dresses were only supposed to be in the $149 totes! (or at least that's what I've gathered from reading this thread).

I chose the mint/navy Retro Chic jersey tunic and got this really cute feather scarf, along with the previously mentioned Puella swing dress, which is a charcoal-grey color with black stripes




dang! I say you scored. That's an awesome tote. I love your scarf and that swing dress is super cute!


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 20, 2014)

My $149 tote came today. Here's what I got:





From top to bottom, left to right....

English Rose Square Knit Cozy Cardigan (up for trade on FB group)

Beautifully Rose Tank Top

Under Skies Creme Embroidered Dress

Puella Foldover Ruffle Leggings

In Clover Embroidered Collar Top 

Priddy by Puella Swing Dress


----------



## axolotl (Feb 20, 2014)

Well after checking here for spoilers for the longest time I decided it was time to become a contributing member of society  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wasn't expecting to to be in love with my tote after seeing a few things other people posted, I don't know why since mine have always turned out great.  This one was definitely amazing!
 

My picks were the Cool Rider Jacket and the Simple Stripe Cardigan.  The Cool Rider jacket is a little big but I sized up to get longer sleeves.  I think a denim jacket should be kinda slouchy anyway, and I'll never be buttoning it up.  The stripe cardigan is really thin and a little itchy, but cute nonetheless.  The yellow would have been nice but I snagged the blue before they introduced the other colors.  Love 'em both but my surprise items were the real winners here!  

I received the Chic Chevron Sweater but in gray!  I really wanted the white one that was a choice this time around but decided not to order it, so I was thrilled when I pulled it out of my tote.  Also two 'Under Skies' tops.  One black with embroidery detail at the chest and cute buttons on the sleeves, the other is the same navy top with the back cut outs and front embroidery that was posted earlier.  The navy one has button tabs to roll up the sleeves and it gives it a super cute shape.  I probably wouldn't have picked either but I'm actually really happy with both.  Last item was the Priddy swing dress, looks great on top for me, almost good enough to not look for a belt with it.  I was afraid I wouldn't get this one since I asked for no short dresses or skirts (I'm tall), but here it is!



 Photo is a little blurry, but you get the idea...
I was giddy when my tote arrived at the office today!  The hardest part was waiting to go home to try everything on.


----------



## mckyla (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *axolotl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well after checking here for spoilers for the longest time I decided it was time to become a contributing member of society  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wasn't expecting to to be in love with my tote after seeing a few things other people posted, I don't know why since mine have always turned out great.  This one was definitely amazing!
 

My picks were the Cool Rider Jacket and the Simple Stripe Cardigan.  The Cool Rider jacket is a little big but I sized up to get longer sleeves.  I think a denim jacket should be kinda slouchy anyway, and I'll never be buttoning it up.  The stripe cardigan is really thin and a little itchy, but cute nonetheless.  The yellow would have been nice but I snagged the blue before they introduced the other colors.  Love 'em both but my surprise items were the real winners here!  

I received the Chic Chevron Sweater but in gray!  I really wanted the white one that was a choice this time around but decided not to order it, so I was thrilled when I pulled it out of my tote.  Also two 'Under Skies' tops.  One black with embroidery detail at the chest and cute buttons on the sleeves, the other is the same navy top with the back cut outs and front embroidery that was posted earlier.  The navy one has button tabs to roll up the sleeves and it gives it a super cute shape.  I probably wouldn't have picked either but I'm actually really happy with both.  Last item was the Priddy swing dress, looks great on top for me, almost good enough to not look for a belt with it.  I was afraid I wouldn't get this one since I asked for no short dresses or skirts (I'm tall), but here it is!



 Photo is a little blurry, but you get the idea...
I was giddy when my tote arrived at the office today!  The hardest part was waiting to go home to try everything on.


your tote is literally SO perfect! I'm very very jealous lol


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *axolotl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well after checking here for spoilers for the longest time I decided it was time to become a contributing member of society  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wasn't expecting to to be in love with my tote after seeing a few things other people posted, I don't know why since mine have always turned out great.  This one was definitely amazing!
 

My picks were the Cool Rider Jacket and the Simple Stripe Cardigan.  The Cool Rider jacket is a little big but I sized up to get longer sleeves.  I think a denim jacket should be kinda slouchy anyway, and I'll never be buttoning it up.  The stripe cardigan is really thin and a little itchy, but cute nonetheless.  The yellow would have been nice but I snagged the blue before they introduced the other colors.  Love 'em both but my surprise items were the real winners here!  

I received the Chic Chevron Sweater but in gray!  I really wanted the white one that was a choice this time around but decided not to order it, so I was thrilled when I pulled it out of my tote.  Also two 'Under Skies' tops.  One black with embroidery detail at the chest and cute buttons on the sleeves, the other is the same navy top with the back cut outs and front embroidery that was posted earlier.  The navy one has button tabs to roll up the sleeves and it gives it a super cute shape.  I probably wouldn't have picked either but I'm actually really happy with both.  Last item was the Priddy swing dress, looks great on top for me, almost good enough to not look for a belt with it.  I was afraid I wouldn't get this one since I asked for no short dresses or skirts (I'm tall), but here it is!



 Photo is a little blurry, but you get the idea...
I was giddy when my tote arrived at the office today!  The hardest part was waiting to go home to try everything on.

Wow! Your tote is so fantastic!! So jealous of the chevron sweater!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa3243 (Feb 20, 2014)

> Yes, there were 2 blouses that they made as surprise items under their 'In Clover' brand, and I saw people post them as surprise items in their $149 totes but not the $49 ones. Although I loved pretty much everything Puella put out last year either in the totes or at Anthropologie,Â with this new In Clover label they've made, the style of the line seems a little different. I don't really like the 2 blouses they made for the totes..not really my style but maybe they look better in person? I got the $49 tote and got the floral blouse as my surprise item. I'm sad I didn't get a scarf as well. But the blouse is super flattering to my body type.


----------



## lissa3243 (Feb 20, 2014)

> your tote is literally SO perfect! I'm very very jealous lol


 I love that black tunic super cute!


----------



## pbpink (Feb 21, 2014)

mine is out for delivery today!! don't usually get this excited for a package! ha!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 21, 2014)

> Well after checking here for spoilers for the longest time I decided it was time to become a contributing member of society  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't expecting to to be in love withÂ my tote after seeing a few things other people posted, I don't know why since mine have always turned outÂ great. Â This one was definitely amazing! Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was giddy when my toteÂ arrived at the office today! Â The hardest part was waiting to go home to try everything on. Nice!! That's a really great tote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Feb 21, 2014)

> Well after checking here for spoilers for the longest time I decided it was time to become a contributing member of society  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was giddy when my toteÂ arrived at the office today! Â The hardest part was waiting to go home to try everything on.


 amazing! hope we are all as lucky as you!!! enjoy!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Feb 21, 2014)

@axolotl  Love your tote! I think it's awesome that they included the Chevron shirt (one of the other picks) as a surprise item. They don't do that often.

What size tote did you get? I hoping mine is as great as yours! Fingers crossed!


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My $149 tote came today. Here's what I got:





From top to bottom, left to right....

English Rose Square Knit Cozy Cardigan (up for trade on FB group)

Beautifully Rose Tank Top

Under Skies Creme Embroidered Dress

Puella Foldover Ruffle Leggings

In Clover Embroidered Collar Top 

Priddy by Puella Swing Dress
How do you like the embroidered dress? I tried to add it on but my order went through the first day and was wonky. I asked if they'd be so kind as to include it as a surprise item.


----------



## greal21 (Feb 21, 2014)

I finally had my tracking number update, and my tote should be here Monday! Hope it's a good one like some of the ones I've seen so far, fingers crossed!


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 21, 2014)

I get mine later today! I haven't been really wowed by the surprise items... I like the black skirt... leggings are always good, but the ruffles are a bit silly for me. I like that floral blouse that no one else seems to love...there's gonna be a whole lot of trading going one, looks like.


----------



## DrOpossum (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get mine later today! I haven't been really wowed by the surprise items... I like the black skirt... leggings are always good, but the ruffles are a bit silly for me. I like that floral blouse that no one else seems to love...there's gonna be a whole lot of trading going one, looks like.

If you don't get the skirt in your tote, I would be happy to trade it, as I already have one just like it!


----------



## euripus (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get mine later today! I haven't been really wowed by the surprise items... I like the black skirt... leggings are always good, but the ruffles are a bit silly for me. I like that floral blouse that no one else seems to love...there's gonna be a whole lot of trading going one, looks like.

If you don't get the skirt or the floral blouse, I have both available for trade or sale in a size small.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Feb 21, 2014)

i think i was way to excited, i did request no warm weather items + any puella surprise items if possible in profile not sure how i feel...... bought the 149 tote in M but chose two items from 49 tote choices Retro Chic Jersey Tunic Classic meets Modern Shift Dress i got: priddy navy dress beautifully floral top under skies floral-ish top jolie black skirt




what do y'all think? i like what i picked but pretty sure that may be it, will try on..... EDIT: tried on everything and as i thought i LOVE the tunic, LIKE the shift dress a lot but nothing else, bummed as the priddy dress is so short on me that putting a belt with it did not seem to help the cause! so i would say i am a 1.5 out of 6...........


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *euripus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you don't get the skirt or the floral blouse, I have both available for trade or sale in a size small.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Cool, thanks! I get it today and will post.


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pbpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i think i was way to excited, i did request no warm weather items + any puella surprise items if possible in profile

not sure how i feel......

bought the 149 tote in M but chose two items from 49 tote choices

Retro Chic Jersey Tunic
Classic meets Modern Shift Dress

i got:

priddy navy dress
beautifully floral top
under skies floral-ish top
jolie black skirt







what do y'all think? i like what i picked but pretty sure that may be it, will try on.....
I like most of it... I usually consider 3 outta 5 in my totes being about my norm and a success. I have never loved every piece... Style/size issues mostly.


----------



## pbpink (Feb 21, 2014)

> I like most of it... I usually consider 3 outta 5 in my totes being about my norm and a success. I have never loved every piece... Style/size issues mostly.Â


 thank you, you are making me feel better! am not having a good day so perhaps i am just being a grump about it! haha!


----------



## euripus (Feb 21, 2014)

So usually I'm the one to be pretty happy about anything I get in a subscription service (seeing as how its a good price for most things), but I have to say I was pretty disappointed with my tote.  I got the $149 one and selected the English Rose Square Knit Cozy Cardigan and the yellow striped cardigan.  I love the yellow striped cardigan (I'm wearing it now!), but the English Rose Square Knit Cozy Cardigan was so big and bulky.  The material was wonderful and it felt great, but it was wayyy too heavy for a San Diegan.  I already traded it for a dress and a necklace on a trade site, so I'm fine with that.

The first surprise item I got was the In Clover Embroidered Collar Top, which I also absolutely love. Very soft, flowy fabric and I love the design.  

I also got the Priddy Swing Dress, which I adore.  It does look like a maternity dress without the belt, but belted its super cute.  I wore it to a nice dinner with my boyfriend last night and it was great for sitting out on the patio on a cooler night.

Then.. the two items I PRAYED I wouldn't get, I of course got.  Right after I was thinking wow I really hope I don't get these items, I was like well now I'm going to get at least one.  AND... I got both.  Womp womp.  But that's the way the cookie crumbles.

I got the long black skirt (that I'm forgetting the name of).  I just knew this would look funky on me because I'm short.. and it did.  Otherwise, its a soft, nice material and I know it would look great on someone else.

Then... the In Clover Floral blouse.  Can anything be further from my style? Oh god.  The moment I saw that pattern when it was first posted I was like NOPE. NOT FOR ME!  And now I have it in my hands.  I honestly didn't even try it on, but I know it would be someone else's style.  Just not mine.

So.. I like 3/6, which is sorta sad because I'm pretty easy to please.  This was my first $149 tote, so I guess I was expecting to like more since I've gotten 3 $49 totes and the mystery tote and out of all of them I have only been iffy on one item.  Oh well, can't win em all!

I am actually DYING to get the Under Skies bohemian style embroidered? shirt that is blue with darker design all over it?  I need it so bad!!  If anyone has this in a size small I would trade or buy it in a heartbeat.

EDIT:  this one


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *euripus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So usually I'm the one to be pretty happy about anything I get in a subscription service (seeing as how its a good price for most things), but I have to say I was pretty disappointed with my tote.  I got the $149 one and selected the English Rose Square Knit Cozy Cardigan and the yellow striped cardigan.  I love the yellow striped cardigan (I'm wearing it now!), but the English Rose Square Knit Cozy Cardigan was so big and bulky.  The material was wonderful and it felt great, but it was wayyy too heavy for a San Diegan.  I already traded it for a dress and a necklace on a trade site, so I'm fine with that.

The first surprise item I got was the In Clover Embroidered Collar Top, which I also absolutely love. Very soft, flowy fabric and I love the design.  

I also got the Priddy Swing Dress, which I adore.  It does look like a maternity dress without the belt, but belted its super cute.  I wore it to a nice dinner with my boyfriend last night and it was great for sitting out on the patio on a cooler night.

Then.. the two items I PRAYED I wouldn't get, I of course got.  Right after I was thinking wow I really hope I don't get these items, I was like well now I'm going to get at least one.  AND... I got both.  Womp womp.  But that's the way the cookie crumbles.

I got the long black skirt (that I'm forgetting the name of).  I just knew this would look funky on me because I'm sort.. and it did.  Otherwise, its a soft, nice material and I know it would look great on someone else.

Then... the In Clover Floral blouse.  Can anything be further from my style? Oh god.  The moment I saw that pattern when it was first posted I was like NOPE. NOT FOR ME!  And now I have it in my hands.  I honestly didn't even try it on, but I know it would be someone else's style.  Just not mine.

So.. I like 3/6, which is sorta sad because I'm pretty easy to please.  This was my first $149 tote, so I guess I was expecting to like more since I've gotten 3 $49 totes and the mystery tote and out of all of them I have only been iffy on one item.  Oh well, can't win em all!

I am actually DYING to get the Under Skies bohemian style embroidered? shirt that is blue with darker design all over it?  I need it so bad!!  If anyone has this in a size small I would trade or buy it in a heartbeat.
If I get it, I'll trade you for the floral blouse... I'm a weirdo and I like it... granny style... I actually do NOT want to get  that Under Skies top, I think.... Unless it just blows me away when I try it on.... I'm getting my tote this evening.


----------



## pbpink (Feb 21, 2014)

> So usually I'm the one to be pretty happy about anything I get in a subscription service (seeing as how its a good price for most things), but I have to say I was pretty disappointed with my tote. Â I got the $149 one and selected the English RoseÂ Square Knit Cozy Cardigan and the yellow striped cardigan. Â I love the yellow striped cardigan (I'm wearing it now!), but the English RoseÂ Square Knit Cozy Cardigan was so big and bulky. Â The material was wonderful and it felt great, but it was wayyy too heavy for a San Diegan. Â I already traded it for a dress and a necklace on a trade site, so I'm fine with that. The first surprise itemÂ I got was the In Clover Embroidered Collar Top, which I also absolutely love.Â Very soft, flowy fabric and I love the design. Â  I also got the Priddy Swing Dress, which I adore. Â It does look like a maternity dress without the belt, but belted its super cute. Â I wore it to a nice dinner with my boyfriend last night and it was great for sitting out on the patio on a cooler night. Then.. the two items I PRAYED I wouldn't get, I of course got. Â Right after I was thinking wow I really hope I don't get these items, I was like well now I'm going to get at least one. Â AND... I got both. Â Womp womp. Â But that's the way the cookie crumbles. I got the long black skirt (that I'm forgetting the name of). Â I just knew this would look funky on me because I'm short.. and it did. Â Otherwise, its a soft, nice material and I know it would look great on someone else. Then... the In Clover Floral blouse. Â Can anything be further from my style? Oh god. Â The moment I saw that pattern when it was first posted I was like NOPE. NOT FOR ME! Â And now I have it in my hands. Â I honestly didn't even try it on, but I know it would be someone else's style. Â Just not mine. So.. I like 3/6, which is sorta sad because I'm pretty easy to please. Â This was my first $149 tote, so I guess I was expecting to like more since I've gotten 3 $49 totes and the mystery tote and out of all of them I have only been iffy on one item. Â Oh well, can't win em all! I am actually DYING to get the Under Skies bohemian style embroidered? shirt that is blue with darker design all over it? Â I need it so bad!! Â If anyone has this in a size small I would trade or buy it in a heartbeat.


 good for you for trading already! you have a good attitude, can i borrow some from you just for today? ha! good luck finding the shirt, i sure don't have it! haha!


----------



## euripus (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I get it, I'll trade you for the floral blouse... I'm a weirdo and I like it... granny style... I actually do NOT want to get  that Under Skies top, I think.... Unless it just blows me away when I try it on.... I'm getting my tote this evening. 
Yay!  That would be amazing.  It's funny how different people's styles can be.  A lot of people seem to not like that under skies top, but I love it haha!


----------



## pbpink (Feb 21, 2014)

> If I get it, I'll trade you for the floral blouse... I'm a weirdo and I like it... granny style... I actually do NOT want to get Â that Under Skies top, I think.... Unless it just blows me away when I try it on.... I'm getting my tote this evening.Â


 you do not want under skies top but i tried it on by accident backwards and it uh looks better with the criss cross in front instead of the back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Feb 21, 2014)

> Yay! Â That would be amazing. Â It's funny how different people's styles can be. Â A lot of people seem to not like that under skies top, but I love it haha!


 it really does look cuter with the back in front!! just realized you are talking about a different under skies top, i love that one too!!


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 21, 2014)

@euripus  are you talking about this one?


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you like the embroidered dress? I tried to add it on but my order went through the first day and was wonky. I asked if they'd be so kind as to include it as a surprise item.
I love it! It's by far my favorite item, but that's why I picked it! I hope you get it in your tote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## euripus (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @euripus  are you talking about this one? 


Yes!


----------



## hellopengy (Feb 21, 2014)

I LOVE the puella ruffle leggings! Anyone know where I can find a pair?? I don't see it online anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 21, 2014)

Does GT have a referral rewards program. I have family in Canada and they always complain that clothes are so expensive in Canada. I wonder if they ship there?


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 21, 2014)

Here's my 49... Happy with all. Love the dress, the navy under skies top and I'm perfectly happy with feather scarf.


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 21, 2014)

My 149... Plus the ruffled leggings which I have on.... Not in love with the black in clover, wish I had gotten the skirt. Overall , I'm happy with it... Don't give two shits if I look preggo in the swing dress! Nothin new here...


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does GT have a referral rewards program. I have family in Canada and they always complain that clothes are so expensive in Canada. I wonder if they ship there? 
They do, I think there's a link on their homepage... and they do ship to Canada.


----------



## euripus (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ruedebelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What size are you? I have a set of black ruffled leggings in S I would totally trade for the skirt!
If this was directed at me, then I think I'll have to pass... I'm honestly more of a medium in pants, even though the skirt is a small.  D;


----------



## axolotl (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckyla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
your tote is literally SO perfect! I'm very very jealous lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshleyCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! Your tote is so fantastic!! So jealous of the chevron sweater!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nice!! That's a really great tote





Quote: Originally Posted by *pbpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


amazing! hope we are all as lucky as you!!! enjoy!

Thanks all!!  This one was definitely my best yet. I hope you guys that are still waiting get great totes too!


----------



## axolotl (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @axolotl  Love your tote! I think it's awesome that they included the Chevron shirt (one of the other picks) as a surprise item. They don't do that often.

What size tote did you get? I hoping mine is as great as yours! Fingers crossed!

I know, I was so surprised when I saw it!  I know other people have put in special requests to get one of the picks as a surprise, but I've always been afraid to ask just in case I miss out on something awesome that I would have received otherwise.

I got the size S tote.  Hope you love yours too!!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Feb 21, 2014)

> I know, I was so surprised when I saw it! Â I know other people have put in special requests to get one of the picks as a surprise, but I've always been afraid to ask just in case I miss out on something awesome that I would have received otherwise. I got the size S tote. Â Hope you love yours too!!


 I ordered a small tote too. They always seem to have a lot of items left over in small sizes, and hardly any in large. I think that's why I've been really fortunate with my surprise items when I make requests.


----------



## daynapc (Feb 21, 2014)

This was my first tote and I thought GT picks items they think you would like off of your style profile. I was surprise to see so many totes similar. Can someone shed light here. My bag was alright, but I was hoping I would love it.


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 21, 2014)

The surprise items do not vary by much in my experience.


----------



## trin0183 (Feb 21, 2014)

It seems that most of us with $149 only got 5 items even though the website said 6-7. Has anyone asked them about this? I just emailed them about it.


----------



## trin0183 (Feb 21, 2014)

> It seems that most of us with $149 only got 5 items even though the website said 6-7. Has anyone asked them about this? I just emailed them about it.


 Haha nm. I got confused for a minute. Oops


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trin0183* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It seems that most of us with $149 only got 5 items even though the website said 6-7. Has anyone asked them about this? I just emailed them about it.
my totes have not even shipped....

This will be my third tote the other three I loved they were the 49 dollar ones. I am concerned about this tote being as good as the others.  I don't see them personalized the way they once  were. I am judging from a few friends who have got there totes they all got almost the same items.


----------



## mckondik (Feb 22, 2014)

Can't wait to get my first tote next week, I'm a bit nervous though.   I'd originally tried for a $49 tote but my first choice shirt was sold out after I'd had website troubles.  Then I said screw it and got the $149 tote but settled for items that weren't my 1st choice  just so I could get a tote. Of course a couple of days after I ordered my first choice shirt was back in stock! I didn't try to e-mail them to make a swap ... so yeah... now I wait and hope things are magically awesome in my tote!


----------



## kristinhaase (Feb 22, 2014)

> i think i was way to excited, i did request no warm weather items + any puella surprise items if possible in profile not sure how i feel......
> 
> 
> > i think i was way to excited, i did request no warm weather items + any puella surprise items if possible in profile not sure how i feel...... bought the 149 tote in M but chose two items from 49 tote choices Retro Chic Jersey Tunic Classic meets Modern Shift Dress i got: priddy navy dress beautifully floral top under skies floral-ish top jolie black skirt
> ...


 Hmmm... You and I both ordered the same thing and I don't particularly like your bag either. I was hoping for the navy tunic top with cut outs at least. I'm 5'3" but have a big butt... Hope at least the priddy dress works as an extra.


----------



## kvanhat (Feb 22, 2014)

My tote is expected for delivery on Monday. It is currently sitting in my town, but UPS doesn't deliver on Saturday here. Awwww. I'm very nervous about what will be in it. I haven't been crazy about anything I've seen as surprise items in the $149 tote. So, I'm hoping I at least like the items I chose for myself, and I'm still hoping I get the navy swing dress and it looks good on me. Monday can not come soon enough for me, though I really hate to wish away this weekend.


----------



## pbpink (Feb 22, 2014)

> Hmmm... You and I both ordered the same thing and I don't particularly like your bag either. I was hoping for the navy tunic top with cut outs at least. I'm 5'3" but have a big butt... Hope at least the priddy dress works as an extra.


 my bag is by far the worst!! haha! the priddy was way too short for me and i did compare to my new puella swings and the puella are WAY nicer, i know someone mentioned this before and they were 100% correct! i am a little upset b/c i asked for any puella anything too in profile! to see puella pants + puella shirts is a bummer BUT i am super happy for those that received! i also picked both my items from the $49 section so i thought i might get an extra piece then if someone picked from the $149 section but i guess it does not work that way..... i will send back and i NEVER send anything back! i am hoping i can get a $49 tote with the tunic as they are still in stock, will have to see what they say........if i order a new tote then by the time i pay all of the shipping it may not be worth it!! what is best/cheapest way to send back if anyone has done? just regular mail with tracking? what are you thinking? are you keeping? btw, the band of the skirt i rec'd is all wonky, it is all twisted inside the fabric - may have just gotten a bad one


----------



## smontgom (Feb 22, 2014)

I received my tote yesterday and was pleased. The only thing that I would have passed on are the leggings- but they're still usable.  I received a blouse that I haven't seen pictured yet. I picked the:

Chevron Sweater

Striped Cardigan in Navy

My surprises were the:

Priddy swing dress

Under Skies embroidered top in navy

Under Skies cream blouse

Puella leggings


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 22, 2014)

> I received my tote yesterday and was pleased. The only thing that I would have passed on are the leggings- but they're still usable.Â Â I received a blouse that I haven't seen pictured yet.Â I picked the: Chevron Sweater Striped Cardigan in Navy My surprises were the: Priddy swing dress Under Skies embroideredÂ top in navy Under Skies cream blouse Puella leggingsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> [/url I really like the cream top. I hope I get that one.


----------



## pbpink (Feb 22, 2014)

> I received my tote yesterday and was pleased. The only thing that I would have passed on are the leggings- but they're still usable.Â Â I received a blouse that I haven't seen pictured yet.Â I picked the: Chevron Sweater Striped Cardigan in Navy My surprises were the: Priddy swing dress Under Skies embroideredÂ top in navy Under Skies cream blouse Puella leggingsÂ


 love it! how do you the cardigan you picked?


----------



## smontgom (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks- the cardigan is cute. Very lightweight, so it will be good for the spring and cold movie theaters in the summer.


----------



## greer (Feb 22, 2014)

I have been so loyal to GT. Getting something from them since July. Got two totes this month and for the first time am returning both. 

$49:

Got the retro jersey tunic: LOVED this but they sent the wrong size (chose)

Got a scarf with feathers as the print (love it)

Got the Renee C criss-cross cardigan (love it but again they sent the wrong size)

$149:

Chose: pretty embroidered blouse (LOVE but sent me the wrong size â€¦ I'm a L and they sent me S0

Chose: creme dress: looks terrible

got the maxi skirt (like but have some so can live with out)

got the Priddy dress but too big on me in L

got black t-shirt top with embroider on the front (like but with all the wrong sizes in my totes too angry to keep)

got the in clover floral blouse (didn't even bother opening this as I've seen it and didn't like it

So upset. I had so many wrong sizes in my tote and I know that there are no more retro tunics in my size available. Returning both.


----------



## pbpink (Feb 22, 2014)

> I have been so loyal to GT. Getting something from them since July. Got two totes this month and for the first time am returning both.Â  $49: Got the retro jersey tunic: LOVED this but they sent the wrong size (chose) Got a scarf with feathers as the print (love it) Got the Renee C criss-cross cardigan (love it but again they sent the wrong size) $149: Chose: pretty embroidered blouse (LOVE but sent me the wrong size â€¦ I'm a L and they sent me S0 Chose: creme dress: looks terrible got the maxi skirt (like but have some so can live with out) got the Priddy dress but too big on me in L got black t-shirt top with embroider on the front (like but with all the wrong sizes in my totes too angry to keep) got the in clover floral blouse (didn't even bother opening this as I've seen it and didn't like it So upset. I had so many wrong sizes in my tote and I know that there are no more retro tunics in my size available. Returning both.


 oh sweetie, i'm sorry - i totally feel you - if it is their mistake, can they perhaps fix it? they do say on FB that they keep extras of everything so perhaps they have extras of the tunic, fingers crossed


----------



## vainilla (Feb 22, 2014)

I thought I was the only one who had got the cream blouse!! I hated it at first, now I am thinking of keeping it just to get out of my comfort zone. I am just not sure how to style it since it is not me at all. Perhaps with high waisted jeans or shorts... I work at home so I really do not need anything professional looking.


----------



## greer (Feb 22, 2014)

> I thought I was the only one who had got the cream blouse!! I hated it at first, now I am thinking of keeping it just to get out of my comfort zone. I am just not sure how to style it since it is not me at all. Perhaps with high waisted jeans or shorts... I work at home so I really do not need anything professional looking.


 I love the blouse, wish they gave it to me in my size. It would love great with skinny jeans and boots, I think!


----------



## vainilla (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love the blouse, wish they gave it to me in my size. It would love great with skinny jeans and boots, I think!

Yeah! That could work, thanks for the suggestion!! I guess that is what happens when you stalk other people's reviews and then you get disappointed. However, in my opinion, that is the fun with clothing subscriptions, getting to try new things you would not pick for yourself. Definitely will give it a shot.

This was my first Tote and I was hoping they would advise on how to style mystery items too. The styling cards are super fun!!


----------



## lauren2828 (Feb 22, 2014)

> I have been so loyal to GT. Getting something from them since July. Got two totes this month and for the first time am returning both.Â  $49: Got the retro jersey tunic: LOVED this but they sent the wrong size (chose) Got a scarf with feathers as the print (love it) Got the Renee C criss-cross cardigan (love it but again they sent the wrong size) $149: Chose: pretty embroidered blouse (LOVE but sent me the wrong size â€¦ I'm a L and they sent me S0 Chose: creme dress: looks terrible got the maxi skirt (like but have some so can live with out) got the Priddy dress but too big on me in L got black t-shirt top with embroider on the front (like but with all the wrong sizes in my totes too angry to keep) got the in clover floral blouse (didn't even bother opening this as I've seen it and didn't like it So upset. I had so many wrong sizes in my tote and I know that there are no more retro tunics in my size available. Returning both.


 I ordered the $49 tote and the criss cross cardigan was a size smaller. I didn't mind because even though it is a little snug it looks ok, but it is annoying that they ask for your size and then send you something different. I'm sorry and I hope they fix it for you!


----------



## mckyla (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered a small tote too. They always seem to have a lot of items left over in small sizes, and hardly any in large. I think that's why I've been really fortunate with my surprise items when I make requests.
I ordered an xs tote and ended up getting a striped puella that I haven't seen in any other totes this month! lol I feel like the selection for surprise items is definitely better with the smaller sized totes


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 23, 2014)

In case any of you picked up the baseball sweater last year, make sure you dust it off for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Ps what was their code for $10 off February? Does it still work till the end of the month?


----------



## tnorth1852 (Feb 24, 2014)

I've been eyeballing golden tote for a while -- Not sure if I should jump in or not! Is returning the bag a hassle? My concern is sometimes I'm a L (14) and sometimes I'm an XL (16)... I don't want to sign myself up for disappointment. Do y'all find that the clothes run pretty true to size?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been eyeballing golden tote for a while -- Not sure if I should jump in or not! Is returning the bag a hassle? My concern is sometimes I'm a L (14) and sometimes I'm an XL (16)... I don't want to sign myself up for disappointment. Do y'all find that the clothes run pretty true to size?
You have to pay for returns .. sending it back cost me about 12 dollars.  The clothes don't run true to size . Some are huge and some I find are cut very small like a jr size


----------



## valmi9 (Feb 24, 2014)

I would say that their Size Large is more of size 12, maybe 14 on the looser items. However, I am 5'8" so I base these off my height. I am a size 8 now and am on the larger spectrum of the Medium totes. However, last year I was a size 10 and ordered a Large tote and would say that 2 of the 6 items fit a just right and 4 of the 6 were a tad too large. I think that if you are a shorter than me, then most of the items in the large tote should work for you. Plus you could put in the style profile that you want looser items just to be on the safe side.  _  _


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 24, 2014)

My tote is arriving today.  I can't wait to get home and open it up.  I'll post pictures as soon as I have them ready.  I bought the $149 tote.  I said I was size s on top and size 30 for bottoms.  I'm not sure what size they will send me in this case. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Disneyfan (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anyone know - 

The info that came with my first golden tote mentioned there is a facebook swap group. Does anyone know how to access that group?

Is there a golden tote swap thread here anywhere?


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 24, 2014)

@Disneyfan 

FB group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/Goldentotetrades/

MUT GT swap thread - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137162/golden-tote-trade-list/210#post_2291886


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 24, 2014)

do a search on facebook for golden tote swap group... than apply to the administrator for appoval


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *valmi9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would say that their Size Large is more of size 12, maybe 14 on the looser items. However, I am 5'8" so I base these off my height. I am a size 8 now and am on the larger spectrum of the Medium totes. However, last year I was a size 10 and ordered a Large tote and would say that 2 of the 6 items fit a just right and 4 of the 6 were a tad too large. I think that if you are a shorter than me, then most of the items in the large tote should work for you. Plus you could put in the style profile that you want looser items just to be on the safe side.  _  _
The sizing is tricky...I'm a size 6 (only 5'2) and have ordered three small totes (a $149 tote, the mystery tote, and a $49 tote), and I'd say only two of the twelve items I received were too snug. However, I'm definitely bottom heavy and usually tell them to avoid pants and to size up to medium for skirts.


----------



## Disneyfan (Feb 24, 2014)

@hellorigby, @sparklesgirlxox

 - thanks so much!


----------



## greer (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been eyeballing golden tote for a while -- Not sure if I should jump in or not! Is returning the bag a hassle? My concern is sometimes I'm a L (14) and sometimes I'm an XL (16)... I don't want to sign myself up for disappointment. Do y'all find that the clothes run pretty true to size?
Yea, their sizing is very tricky. I'm a 36D, 8/10 in bottoms and tried a M tote as my first and everything was way too snug. with the L totes I am usually OK but some things are too big.


----------



## pbpink (Feb 24, 2014)

left msg @ GT's voicemail on friday + today and sent an email on friday and no response yet! cant wait to see all of the monday girls goodies tonight!!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshleyCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The sizing is tricky...I'm a size 6 (only 5'2) and have ordered three small totes (a $149 tote, the mystery tote, and a $49 tote), and I'd say only two of the twelve items I received were too snug. However, I'm definitely bottom heavy and usually tell them to avoid pants and to size up to medium for skirts. 
I'm about the same size, and Small fits me well, but I believe that is because I am small-chested. I try to really pay attention to any measurement details given in the boutique/monthly selection items. Being shorter, there were quite a few times that I saw dresses I liked, but didn't order them because the measurements way too long. I'd say out of 20 or so items i've received, only 2 didn't fit that well, and there were a couple that the arms were very snug for me, and I'm not that big.  Put a note in your profile if you are smaller/bigger on the bottom or top.

I'm really glad that the trade board is so active, and I've traded/purchased 4 things in the last month.If anything doesn't fit, you should have no problems finding other people to trade with.


----------



## andie kar (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been eyeballing golden tote for a while -- Not sure if I should jump in or not! Is returning the bag a hassle? My concern is sometimes I'm a L (14) and sometimes I'm an XL (16)... I don't want to sign myself up for disappointment. Do y'all find that the clothes run pretty true to size?
I'm between a size 12/14 and I've had great luck. I did specify  that I didn't want any bottoms as I'm a 34 waist so I know a Large won't fit. I also said nothing form fitting. Out of the 4 or 5 totes I've gotten so far only a couple of items haven't fit to my liking, and usually it's items that I picked out myself. I have better luck with the surprise items then what I pick. Some items have been a bit tight in the chest (34DD) but not in such a way that I can't wear it. I also sent them a facebook message a while ago asking that I not receive the wrap dress (just not a style that I like). They asked what I wanted instead and I mentioned that I'm often an XL and they said they actually had an item that was XL that they would send me. It ended up being a Puella 'Daytripper Hoodie' (link below) that I absolutely love. They are definitely as accommodating as they can be with things like this. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/30939458.jsp?cm_vc=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## DrOpossum (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *andie kar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm between a size 12/14 and I've had great luck. I did specify  that I didn't want any bottoms as I'm a 34 waist so I know a Large won't fit. I also said nothing form fitting. Out of the 4 or 5 totes I've gotten so far only a couple of items haven't fit to my liking, and usually it's items that I picked out myself. I have better luck with the surprise items then what I pick. Some items have been a bit tight in the chest (34DD) but not in such a way that I can't wear it. I also sent them a facebook message a while ago asking that I not receive the wrap dress (just not a style that I like). They asked what I wanted instead and I mentioned that I'm often an XL and they said they actually had an item that was XL that they would send me. It ended up being a Puella 'Daytripper Hoodie' (link below) that I absolutely love. They are definitely as accommodating as they can be with things like this. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/30939458.jsp?cm_vc=SEARCH_RESULTS
Post the rest of your tote Andie! I'm jealous of that hoodie - I wish I had gotten it!


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 24, 2014)

some march golden tote pics are up on their instagram page already. I was looking at the Februar spoilers and I haven't seen anyone get a lot of the items from the spoilers. IS that usual?


----------



## jmcaldwe (Feb 24, 2014)

They often post "spoilers" and actual photo shoot pictures. It looks like they have just posted photo shoot pictures on Instagram. They are probably the actual items, these photoshoots are the pictures they use on the website. The "spoilers" are items that they pull inspiration from or items that are popular for the season, ie prints and embroidery for the February tote. It doesn't mean those exact pieces will be in the tote.


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 24, 2014)

HOW CUTE IS THAT ELEPHANT PRINT DRESS??? 

I'm *dying*! 

I had no plans to get a tote in March...but if that's in the $49 tote, I may have to change my mind! March is my birthday month, after all! ;-)


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 24, 2014)

oh geez that stuff looks cute. i may have to get a $49 tote even though i was trying to hold off until late-spring/summer.


----------



## valmi9 (Feb 24, 2014)

I love that jeweled sweater. I hope it is in the 49 bag because I really need to stop with those 149 bags or my credit card will start hating me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 24, 2014)

I hope one of the animal print items is in the 49 dollar tote


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 24, 2014)

Got my bag today, and it is similar enough to others I have seen to not post pics. My thoughts - 

Chevron Sweater - This was the one I was most excited about and I am so disappointed it didn't fit. I need it to be just a tad bit smaller. As it is, I look like I am wearing a sack. Hoping I can get a trade, but not holding out much hope :/

Floral Blouse - I was really hoping not to get this one. I love the cut and make of the shirt, but the print is just not my thing at all.

Priddy Dress - I can get away without a belt with this dress! But I also like dresses that flow exactly like that. Love!

Under the Skies Grey/Blue - My favorite item in the tote! Fits great, love the sleeves and it feel so comfortable on!

Fun &amp; Flirty in Mint - I knew this was going to be a love or a hate, but it ended up somewhere in between. I think I'll keep it, but the ruching at the neck makes the neckline fit a bit weird. I can never have enough work appropriate shirts though.

Leggings - I am a total sucker for leggings and I love these! They would have gone great with the Chevron top... Sigh.

But, girls... Lets talk about that elephant dress for March! If that is one of the actual options available, I will be stalking that website all night!!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my bag today, and it is similar enough to others I have seen to not post pics. My thoughts - 

Chevron Sweater - This was the one I was most excited about and I am so disappointed it didn't fit. I need it to be just a tad bit smaller. As it is, I look like I am wearing a sack. Hoping I can get a trade, but not holding out much hope :/

Floral Blouse - I was really hoping not to get this one. I love the cut and make of the shirt, but the print is just not my thing at all.

Priddy Dress - I can get away without a belt with this dress! But I also like dresses that flow exactly like that. Love!

Under the Skies Grey/Blue - My favorite item in the tote! Fits great, love the sleeves and it feel so comfortable on!

Fun &amp; Flirty in Mint - I knew this was going to be a love or a hate, but it ended up somewhere in between. I think I'll keep it, but the ruching at the neck makes the neckline fit a bit weird. I can never have enough work appropriate shirts though.

Leggings - I am a total sucker for leggings and I love these! They would have gone great with the Chevron top... Sigh.

But, girls... Lets talk about that elephant dress for March! If that is one of the actual options available, I will be stalking that website all night!!
OMG what elephant dress??? Is there a pic somewhere??? Please share!! Good bag btw.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG what elephant dress??? Is there a pic somewhere??? Please share!! Good bag btw. 
From their instagram:


----------



## ribox22 (Feb 24, 2014)

Received my $149 tote! It was pretty good - just a few items will go up for trade, so I say that is a success! I picked: retro jersey tunic in mint/navy. Too short to wear as a dress for me (I am 5'8) but it looks cute with leggings. Second pick: crocheted gray sweater with lace trim. At first I thought it was too big. But it is really cute so I am going to make it work. Surprise items: Puella maxi in white/blue stripe. Soooo happy with this item! Ruffle top leggings. Eh fine. If I fold them up the ruffles aren't obvious. In Clover black top with embroidery. Will put up for trade. It's ok but I am not a fan of the embroidery colors. Under Skies cream blouse in small. Definitely going up for trade! It's cute but blousy items are one of those things that look so cute on others - but not me. Overall - happy!


----------



## jmcaldwe (Feb 24, 2014)

The elephant dress is made by porridge. It was sold at anthropologie a few seasons ago.


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 24, 2014)

My tote finally arrived.  Here is what I received: The crochet top (my choice) which is really stretchy and pretty. I think it is a tad too big but it will work.  I also got the In Clover black embroidered 3/4 sleeve top, which I absolutely love.  It is a medium but fits more like a small, which is good for me.  I like the feel of the fabric and stretch.   The Priddy dress fits just right on top.  I tried on a bunch of belts and can't figure out exactly how to wear it.  I'm showing it below with no belt, just my hands in the way.  My daughter took the pick and she caught me off guard.  I'll post in a bit with different belt options and maybe you guys can tell me what you think works best.  This dress feels really nice and soft and I love the feel of it.  I got the asymmetrical beaded sweater (choice item) in black which I love also.  I also got the floral tank top which I haven't seen many close ups of.   I thought at first glance, no way I'm going to like this.  But it is really cute paired with my blue jean jacket.  I'll post separately the details of this shirt, it has nice cut outs where the inner lining shows through.  Last item are the Pruella leggings in medium.  These fit just right and are nice and thick.  I included a close up of the ruffle detail at the band.


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Here are some different belt options.  And I included more pics of the floral tank so you could see the details better.  It was really awkward taking pics of the tank because I was trying not to showcase my underarm, lol.


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 24, 2014)

@Amydz1 I felt the same way about that floral tank top until I put a black blazer over it. So cute, and super easy to wear! I think the Priddy dress looks best with a thinner belt personally (like the size of the first photo). I styled mine with a braided leather belt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 24, 2014)

> Here are some different belt options. Â And I included more pics of the floral tank so you could see the details better. Â It was really awkward taking pics of the tank because I was trying not to showcase my underarm, lol.


 Ooh, I like it with the flower belt! I was trying wider belts earlier and not liking them, so maybe I need to try small ones. Also, I really wish I had gotten that tank! So cute!


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 24, 2014)

> @Amydz1 Â I felt the same way about that floral tank top until I put a black blazer over it. So cute, and super easy to wear! I think the Priddy dress looks best with a thinner belt personally (like the size of the first photo). I styled mine with a braided leather belt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! I have a thinner belt that is brown that I'll try as well.


> Ooh, I like it with the flower belt! I was trying wider belts earlier and not liking them, so maybe I need to try small ones. Also, I really wish I had gotten that tank! So cute!


 Thanks! I think the tank will be versatile and go well with many things.


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 24, 2014)

I like the second and third belts best - the brown looks great, the flower detail is so cute on the small belt, and I think the large brown one goes great too!

And I LOVE the flower tank under the jean jacket!!


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 25, 2014)

> I like the second and third belts best - the brown looks great, the flower detail is so cute on the small belt, and I think the large brown one goes great too! And I LOVE the flower tank under the jean jacket!!Â


 Thanks! I think those are my favorites as well.


----------



## kdris152 (Feb 25, 2014)

My tote finally arrived. Not my favorite to date but still some good pieces.













I wish the priddy dress fit like this (I was holding all the extra material in the back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)













Plus I got the puella leggings. (Figured I didnt need to take a pic of black leggings)


----------



## roskandy (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey guys,

Cypress &amp; Fifth (another clothing sub) is having a 72h flash sale and some of the GT items are in it, if you wanted to pick them up... And most of them are pretty cheap.

http://www.shopcypressand5th.com/collections/all?page=2

The floral tank top, the floral print top (I think it was a pick?). There's also a dress that's similar to the shoulder studded sweater, if it's your style.


----------



## roskandy (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From their instagram: 


Ok. I need this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mckyla (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm so sad, the March tote goes on sale literally the day before I get paid!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 25, 2014)

> Hey guys, Cypress &amp; Fifth (another clothing sub) is having a 72h flash sale and some of the GT items are in it, if you wanted to pick them up... And most of them are pretty cheap. http://www.shopcypressand5th.com/collections/all?page=2 The floral tank top, the floral print top (I think it was a pick?). There's also a dress that's similar to the shoulder studded sweater, if it's your style.


 Thanks for the heads up. I went to order the floral tank but they only have smalls left.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks so cute on you all!


----------



## rozzypants (Feb 25, 2014)

@Amydz1... I'm gonna be a loner here and say I like that swing dress unbelted... it looks cute on you. I am small framed but with double d's and it looks RIDICULous  on me. It's a trapeze style dress, so it only looks right on certain people. 

@kdris152 ... holy shit, you're a glamazon. you could walk out in a trash bag and kill it with that stance and those shoes!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 25, 2014)

So I am regretting not getting the Retro Jersey dress and it is still avail in my size in the 49 tote... Tell me I am crazy to even be considering it!


----------



## AnnaMK (Feb 25, 2014)

I love the retro jersey dress! One of my favorites from golden tote and the fabric is so soft and luxurious feeling.


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Feb 25, 2014)

I had the same thought--the swing dress looks great unbelted on @amydz1. Alas, I must wait until Thursday to see my tote.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 25, 2014)

I received my tote and am very happy.  

I chose the simple chic grey knit top and the square knit cardigan.

Love the grey chic knit top.

The cardigan is a one size and it is big on me.  I would never have bought this if i tried it on in the store.  I chose the large tote and this cardigan seems really big.  I am 5'7".  I can't imagine anyone shorter wearing this.  It is comfortable so maybe it will grow on me.

I also receivedâ€¦.

-Priddy swing dress - Really like it.  Surprised I liked it.  I thought it would be too short.  I do like it unbelted.  But, I am smaller on top and I am 5'7".  It falls nicely on me.  But, I can see how someone would think it is a tent.

-Under Skies embroidered top in navy.  Very comfortable.  Like it.

-Under Skies cream top - Like this.  I received a navy/cream print maxi skirt in my mystery golden tote in January and this will be perfect with it.

-Black Puella leggings  I was going to buy leggings and haven't found any that I like.  I like the fabric thickness but, not too sure about the ruffle fold over.

Overall, I am thrilled with my Feb Golden Tote.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 25, 2014)

The animal prints in the March spoilers are not exciting to me.  Am I the only one?


----------



## JennyLa (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The animal prints in the March spoilers are not exciting to me.  Am I the only one?
I like the elephant dress, but I don't care for the shirt too much.  As a rule, animals on clothes don't thrill me, but I'm also 42 so I want to make sure I'm dressing close to my age and sometimes those prints can look "youngish."


----------



## kdris152 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks @rozzypants


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 26, 2014)

I am in my 40s and I love animal prints, However I am not sure I could wear the dress because it is strapless and I have a small chest . Not sure how that would fit .I have loved all my totes so far  and probably will order the 149 dollar one  again.


----------



## lissa3243 (Feb 26, 2014)

> My tote finally arrived. Not my favorite to date but still some good pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> your tote is literally SO perfect! I'm very very jealous lol


 I love that black tunic super cute! You are my work out inspiration. Everythin looks so good on you


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennyLa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the elephant dress, but I don't care for the shirt too much.  As a rule, animals on clothes don't thrill me, but I'm also 42 so I want to make sure I'm dressing close to my age and sometimes those prints can look "youngish."

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennyLa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the elephant dress, but I don't care for the shirt too much.  As a rule, animals on clothes don't thrill me, but I'm also 42 so I want to make sure I'm dressing close to my age and sometimes those prints can look "youngish."
I like the dress too.  Just not for me.  You are right that it can look youngish.  I too am in my 40's.  It would be really cute on my niece.


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 27, 2014)

Just traded for the chevron sweater, and I'm totally in love! It isn't the most flattering cut, but it is just SO cozy and the design is SO cute. Definitely going to be a staple in my closet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amydz1 (Feb 27, 2014)

The facebook spoilers look AMAZING! . I want everything! Well except the short dresses, but the jacket, sweaters, etc. look great. I wonder what will be in the $49 tote.


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Feb 27, 2014)

I just got my tote today. I got the two tops above--the striped cardi was a pick along with the white linen embroidered blouse. I am a size 10 with 32DD bra so I was worried M would be too small. I love them all. I also got the pregnancy dress (looks awful on me) the old lady floral print blouse I thought I would hate but it fits really nicely. Lastly I got black yoga pants with a stripe foldover waist. These fit my size 0-3 12-year-old daughter perfectly. She is wearing them which is why no pic. My first bag and I am really happy.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lizzie8398* /img/forum/go_quote.gif








I just got my tote today. I got the two tops above--the striped cardi was a pick along with the white linen embroidered blouse. I am a size 10 with 32DD bra so I was worried M would be too small. I love them all. I also got the pregnancy dress (looks awful on me) the old lady floral print blouse I thought I would hate but it fits really nicely. Lastly I got black yoga pants with a stripe foldover waist. These fit my size 0-3 12-year-old daughter perfectly. She is wearing them which is why no pic.

My first bag and I am really happy.
I got the top cardigan too its amazing I didn't know it would have metallic in it but It was a nice surprise. I also got the second item and a maxi skirt that it looks amazing with. The pruella dress and mint wrap cardigan... everything was awesome


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lizzie8398* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my tote today. I got the two tops above--the striped cardi was a pick along with the white linen embroidered blouse. I am a size 10 with 32DD bra so I was worried M would be too small. I love them all. I also got the pregnancy dress (looks awful on me)* the old lady floral print blouse I thought I would hate but it fits really nicely. *Lastly I got black yoga pants with a stripe foldover waist. These fit my size 0-3 12-year-old daughter perfectly. She is wearing them which is why no pic.

My first bag and I am really happy.
That floral print shirt surprised the heck out of me. When I started seeing it in peoples bags I really hoped it wouldn't be in mine, but of course it was. I hated it at first, but then when I got dressed for work the next morning I ended up wearing it instead of the fun&amp;flirty, and I really liked it on. I'm still surprised how much I like it now. And I ended up trading the other shirt instead!


----------



## LisaRenee (Feb 28, 2014)

I am brand new to Golden Tote. I'd still like to grab a February tote but wondering how the Bold &amp; beautiful blazer is in person. Anyone choose it for your tote this month and have feedback?


----------



## jmcaldwe (Feb 28, 2014)

I got the bold and beautiful blazer in the feb tote. I think it fits tts, I'm a medium in everything and the medium fit fine. It's ok quality, it's a lighter blazer, good for spring. There are no buttons, just a little hook closure. It's as bright as it is online and the colors are nice. Overall it's a nice piece, I wouldn't have picked it in the store but that's why I do golden tote. Honestly, today is the last day to buy the feb tote. I would just wait until Monday for the new tote. You can always request it as a surprise or send Rosemary an email asking for it as an add on. I've never had any problem doing that in the past as long as they have whatever it is in stock. She has even found items for me that were supposedly sold out.


----------



## jmcaldwe (Feb 28, 2014)

Oops, the email is [email protected] I would email her as soon. Monday all hell is gonna break loose with the new tote and it might take her a while to get back to you.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 28, 2014)

Ahhhh, they have some items up already in the boutique! Including some I didn't see in spoilers...


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 28, 2014)

Ahhh I wasn't going to get a tote this month based on spoilers...and now I want 4 things in the boutique. You'd all appreciate this, my husband bet me I wouldn't drink a spoonful of this hot sauce at a Mexican restaurant and I told him I would do it if he'd be me a Golden Tote. He said okay and I did it, and it wasn't even hot....looks like it may be time to cash in my winnings!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhh I wasn't going to get a tote this month based on spoilers...and now I want 4 things in the boutique. You'd all appreciate this, my husband bet me I wouldn't drink a spoonful of this hot sauce at a Mexican restaurant and I told him I would do it if he'd be me a Golden Tote. He said okay and I did it, and it wasn't even hot....looks like it may be time to cash in my winnings!
Clearly you're a genius! What items do you want?!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Clearly you're a genius! What items do you want?!
haha yeah he was pretty mad that it wasn't even hot. I like the Chic V-neck dress, Eyelet Dress, Breezy Blouse and Maxi Dress. I'm only 5'2" though so I don't think the maxi dress would work, and even the V-neck dress may be too long, but I'd have to measure.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha yeah he was pretty mad that it wasn't even hot. I like the Chic V-neck dress, Eyelet Dress, Breezy Blouse and Maxi Dress. I'm only 5'2" though so I don't think the maxi dress would work, and even the V-neck dress may be too long, but I'd have to measure.
I've had length issues before too -- if it looks ok I tie the skirt into a knot &amp; no one can tell I look awkward in the dress! For me the issue is I usually need a couple more inches of length though. Maybe the knot would pull the hem up some for you?

That eyelet dress...man. want.


----------



## LisaRenee (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmcaldwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the bold and beautiful blazer in the feb tote. I think it fits tts, I'm a medium in everything and the medium fit fine. It's ok quality, it's a lighter blazer, good for spring. There are no buttons, just a little hook closure. It's as bright as it is online and the colors are nice. Overall it's a nice piece, I wouldn't have picked it in the store but that's why I do golden tote.
Honestly, today is the last day to buy the feb tote. I would just wait until Monday for the new tote. You can always request it as a surprise or send Rosemary an email asking for it as an add on. I've never had any problem doing that in the past as long as they have whatever it is in stock. She has even found items for me that were supposedly sold out.
Thanks for this info! As long as I can still get the blazer as one of my items next month, that seems like the way to go! Thank you!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 28, 2014)

Anyone else feel like there are going to be a lot more items in the boutique this month, maybe because of the craziness in February? There are 13 items right now and four of their already released spoilers aren't listed yet...love the Spring Midday Dress that just got put up....


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else feel like there are going to be a lot more items in the boutique this month, maybe because of the craziness in February? There are 13 items right now and four of their already released spoilers aren't listed yet...love the Spring Midday Dress that just got put up....
I was totally unexcited about pretty much anything until that dress!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else feel like there are going to be a lot more items in the boutique this month, maybe because of the craziness in February? There are 13 items right now and four of their already released spoilers aren't listed yet...love the Spring Midday Dress that just got put up....
Is that a Puella or sister company brand? Puella has a 'midday' dress at anthro...


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was totally unexcited about pretty much anything until that dress!
this for me too! i love it. fingers crossed its in the $49 tote, i'm not ready to spend $149 again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## supercanadian1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Interesting..the striped cardigan and the elephant dress that they showed on their fb page aren't up in the boutique yet. I wonder why?


----------



## Melbert (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Interesting..the striped cardigan and the elephant dress that they showed on their fb page aren't up in the boutique yet. I wonder why?
I was wondering the same thing. I have seen them post photos before of items on their facebook and they would actually appear in later months. I wonder if they decided to push those items until April?


----------



## pbpink (Mar 1, 2014)

> Ahhh I wasn't going to get a tote this month based on spoilers...and now I want 4 things in the boutique. You'd all appreciate this, my husband bet me I wouldn't drink a spoonful of this hot sauce at a Mexican restaurant and I told him I would do it if he'd be me a Golden Tote. He said okay and I did it, and it wasn't even hot....looks like it may be time to cash in my winnings!


 you my dear, are brilliant!! love it!!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Mar 1, 2014)

> I was wondering the same thing. I have seen them post photos before of items on their facebook and they would actually appear in later months. I wonder if they decided to push those items until April?Â


 You could be right. The Chic V-neck dress was on their instagram prior to the Feb tote being launched, and is up as a March pick instead. There are 4 other things that I'm trying to decide between, but the Elephant dress was top on my list.


----------



## Melbert (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You could be right. The Chic V-neck dress was on their instagram prior to the Feb tote being launched, and is up as a March pick instead. There are 4 other things that I'm trying to decide between, but the Elephant dress was top on my list.
Yeah, I was looking at that cardigan since I teach a community college and could totally get away with wearing that for work. This may be the first month I do add ons. That's a delight for my closet and a sad thing for my wallet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hellorigby (Mar 1, 2014)

I saw Sarah say on the GT trade group page that the elephant dress would show up in the boutique, they just hadn't put it up yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 2, 2014)

They just posted this on their FB Page! Wonder what the other prints are for the duck shirt... Cause I like the ducks.


----------



## AshleyCT (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, I'm not crazy about the duck tee and the elephant dress is in the $149 tote which I don't think I can swing this month (not after spending $300 on new tires, not even with March being my birthday month, wahhh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )...so I might be sitting this month out. PAINFUL AS THAT WILL BE. XD


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh my gosh I'm so excited!! I have the day off tomorrow so I'm going to stalk that elephant dress!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They just posted this on their FB Page! Wonder what the other prints are for the duck shirt... Cause I like the ducks.




Ohhhh, does that mean the first 1,000 will get that tee as an extra or as one of the set items in the totes?


----------



## tara1012 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They just posted this on their FB Page! Wonder what the other prints are for the duck shirt... Cause I like the ducks.




Ohhhh, does that mean the first 1,000 will get that tee as an extra or as one of the set items in the totes? 

That's kinda what I was wondering. Since the $49 totes generally only have 2 items (plus maybe an accessory sometimes) that sort of takes the surprise element out of it if that's the second item. 

I was going to skip this month, but might get a small tote if the Open Chevron Cardigan is in it.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's kinda what I was wondering. Since the $49 totes generally only have 2 items (plus maybe an accessory sometimes) that sort of takes the surprise element out of it if that's the second item. 

I was going to skip this month, but might get a small tote if the Open Chevron Cardigan is in it. 
Actually I would kind of love it if they had it as a guaranteed second item because I really like the concept of that tee-shirt! But I guess we'll have to wait and see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (and yeah that open chevron cardigan looks gorgeous!!)


----------



## tara1012 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's kinda what I was wondering. Since the $49 totes generally only have 2 items (plus maybe an accessory sometimes) that sort of takes the surprise element out of it if that's the second item. 

I was going to skip this month, but might get a small tote if the Open Chevron Cardigan is in it. 
Actually I would kind of love it if they had it as a guaranteed second item because I really like the concept of that tee-shirt! But I guess we'll have to wait and see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (and yeah that open chevron cardigan looks gorgeous!!)

I actually kinda like the duck shirt too - although I'm interested to see what other prints they have. If they had another color that would be awesome. I'm a redhead and don't look so hot in orange :/ I would love one in a blue or dark green color.


----------



## mcgregg1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Really loving multiple items this month! Considering purchasing a small &amp; large tote...might be more cost effective (&amp;fun!) to get both. I'm wondering how short the white eyelet dress will be on me. I'm typically a 4/6 but sometimes I teeter between a S &amp; M. Mediums can give an extra inch or so in length but then the the top might be too big. Glad it has an adjustable waist! Ugh, decisions... Lol


----------



## greer (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm really upset about the elephant dress as it's only being offered in sizes 2, 4, 6, or 12. Of course I'm an 8. May he sitting this one out too. My first!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really upset about the elephant dress as it's only being offered in sizes 2, 4, 6, or 12. Of course I'm an 8. May he sitting this one out too. My first!
Well the sizing counts me out as well. That's really not fair   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />      I want the chevron cardigan if its in the  49 dollar tote I will get it . If not I think I will not get a tote this time. I have spent to much recently on clothes.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 3, 2014)

They've added the elephant dress and others to the boutique.  I was going to skip this month (LOVE the elephant dress, but I know I'll never wear it), but I'm really feeling the vibe of the new stuff.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 3, 2014)

BTW: I was in Atlanta this weekend, and the boutiques in the city WERE Golden tote.  For instance, I found the chevron sweater from this month in multiple stores, in case anyone lives there!


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to this site and to Golden Tote (just ordered my Feb bag last week). I'm excited for today's launch! Questions, is this the dress from the February tote on Zulily today? Or are my eyes deceiving me??? Navy &amp; Gray Stamp Out Scoop Neck Tunic http://www.zulily.com/invite/khuget986/p/navy-gray-stamp-out-scoop-neck-tunic-75296-6499642.html?tid=social_email_ipad_shareviaicon_na_modal_e1b854f682e8543ca2a07579560a1a94&amp;pid=6499642


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rubybeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi,

I'm new to this site and to Golden Tote (just ordered my Feb bag last week). I'm excited for today's launch!

Questions, is this the dress from the February tote on Zulily today? Or are my eyes deceiving me???

Navy &amp; Gray Stamp Out Scoop Neck Tunic
http://www.zulily.com/invite/khuget986/p/navy-gray-stamp-out-scoop-neck-tunic-75296-6499642.html?tid=social_email_ipad_shareviaicon_na_modal_e1b854f682e8543ca2a07579560a1a94&amp;pid=6499642
It is very similar put the patterns are different. The Golden Tote version has more variety/different sized diamonds while the Zulily one is all one size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 3, 2014)

Zulily has the cross front sweater at well $14 http://www.zulily.com/p/beige-crisscross-drape-top-72129-7048081.html?pos=16&amp;e=1&amp;ns=ns_207649097|1393861711474


----------



## xstine (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really upset about the elephant dress as it's only being offered in sizes 2, 4, 6, or 12. Of course I'm an 8. May he sitting this one out too. My first!
I found this on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porridge-Elephant-Corset-Dress-NEW-with-Pink-Green-or-Gold-Sash-/251199392581?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&amp;var=&amp;hash=item3a7ca68b45

"We have all sizes 0-12 available, so if you do not see your size listed as available simply send us a message to double check."


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 3, 2014)

Did this run true to size? I see there's only a small left, I'm usually a medium.


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 3, 2014)

Ahhh!! So excited! I got the Elephant Dress, Fun &amp; Funky Sweatshirt &amp; Chevron Sweater as an add on. Now I can't spend a DIME for the rest of the month.


----------



## greer (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks! I was able to grab an elephant dress in a bigger size than I typically am so I'll trade and get it from there if it doesn't fit!


----------



## camel11 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yay!! Got the eyelet dress, the chic v-neck dress, and added-on the elephant dress! I wasn't going to get it, but the price is fab for the quality!! YAY.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!! Got the eyelet dress, the chic v-neck dress, and added-on the elephant dress! I wasn't going to get it, but the price is fab for the quality!! YAY.
I got the elephant dress too! I don't remember if it runs large or small though. I picked a size 4 and hope it fits ok. I got the aztec print midi skirt at my second item. Eeeeeek So excited.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hmm I'm so nervous about the elephant dress size! I got a 4.  I have a small rib cage, but definitely have boobs, so I'm nervous to order a strapless without trying it on. Oh wel! Now I have to wait which doesn't seem fear!


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh!! So excited! I got the Elephant Dress, Fun &amp; Funky Sweatshirt &amp; Chevron Sweater as an add on. Now I can't spend a DIME for the rest of the month. 
Ha, you aren't kidding! I went for the Elephant Dress and Button-Down in kelly green. And now, we wait!


----------



## mcgregg1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone having trouble placing their order?? I keep getting an error message from their website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tara1012 (Mar 3, 2014)

Darn it! Really wanted the chevron cardigan, but it's only in the larger tote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Didn't really see anything else I wanted, so I guess I'll skip this month. If anyone sees it for sale somewhere else, please share!!


----------



## valmi9 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcgregg1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone having trouble placing their order?? I keep getting an error message from their website.





I had the error message too but, then I waited a minute and clicked place order again and it worked.


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes, it took me forever to checkout!


----------



## supercanadian1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Darn it! Really wanted the chevron cardigan, but it's only in the larger tote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Didn't really see anything else I wanted, so I guess I'll skip this month. If anyone sees it for sale somewhere else, please share!!
 I was really surprised that they had so few items available for the $49 tote. Last month, it seems like they had more.

I put my order through and have the order number, but this is the first time that I didn't receive an order confirmation email right away.  I ended up getting the Elephant dress in size 4 (I have a smaller chest, so I am hoping this will fit well with a padded bra, though I usually wear XS-S in tops or size 4-6), and the white Eyelet dress in size S. 

I just checked and they only have the Elephant dress in size 2,4 now.


----------



## kvanhat (Mar 3, 2014)

I really only wanted the chevron cardigan and I'm bummed it's only in the $149 tote. I wanted to buy the $49 tote this month. I'm debating about getting the maxi dress, but I just keeping staring at it and going back and forth with myself. Not sure if I should press the button to make the purchase. Decisions, decisions?!?


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 3, 2014)

Just bit the bullet and bought my first ever tote! (can't believe I spent $168 after shipping and taxes on clothes I haven't even seen yet!) I originally wanted to try the $49 tote first but sadly it didn't have any of the items I was eying. Ended up getting the denim jacket and the open chevron cardigan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just really hope that I'm one of the first 1,000 orders because I really, really want one of those Porridge tees!


----------



## mcgregg1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yay! Ordered a large tote with the eyelet dress &amp; the elephant dress. I ordered a size small in eyelet &amp; a 6 in the elephant. I had a hard time choosing between a 4 &amp; a 6. I figured if the 6 is a little big Ivan have it altered... Better than getting one too small. Also got a small tote with the not so basic button down in navy. Now the 2-3 week wait begins....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## euripus (Mar 3, 2014)

I didn't really care for a lot of the items this month, mostly because I own very similar items, but I did get the $49 tote with the Button-Down in navy/green and I'm REAAAAALY hoping for the duck shirt.  I would have liked the elephant dress if it wasn't strapless as I don't really have many areas in my life where I would wear a strapless dress.


----------



## Andi B (Mar 3, 2014)

I ordered a $149 tote with the Fun &amp; Funky Sweatshirt &amp; the Midday Dress.  I hope I don't regret it, because I really only wanted a $49 tote with the sweatshirt.  After 6+ totes, I returned one for the first time in February, because I only liked 1 out of the 6 items.  The rest were terribly unflattering.  Maybe I was just having a bad day.

Speaking of returns, has anyone else done one recently? Any idea how long it takes? It kind of bugs me that they don't send any sort of email letting you know that they've received it and will process it soon.  Guess I'll give it another week &amp; then contact them.


----------



## tara1012 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm a little confused as to how they choose the items for the smaller tote. On their Facebook, they said it's due to price - which makes sense: more expensive items go in the more expensive tote. However, the Chevron Cardigan is listed in the boutique for $50 and the and it's only available in the $149 tote and the jersey knit tunic dress from last month was in the $49 tote (and again this month) and it's listed for $52.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a little confused as to how they choose the items for the smaller tote. On their Facebook, they said it's due to price - which makes sense: more expensive items go in the more expensive tote. However, the Chevron Cardigan is listed in the boutique for $50 and the and it's only available in the $149 tote and the jersey knit tunic dress from last month was in the $49 tote (and again this month) and it's listed for $52. 

I was wondering the same thing. The only thing I've been able to figure out is that anything that lists as $55 or more in the boutique will only be in the larger tote, and if it's $40 or under it will be in both. I was really surprised that they didn't offer less surprise items (3-4 instead of 4-5) if the Elephant dress was picked, like they did for the Green jacket in one of last year's totes.


----------



## flushblush (Mar 3, 2014)

I chose the exact same items! I'm between a 4 and a 6, but had to go with a 4... really hoping it fits because it's too cute. Kinda wish I'd added on the denim jacket, too.


----------



## flushblush (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha, you aren't kidding! I went for the Elephant Dress and Button-Down in kelly green. And now, we wait!
Was referring to this post... got the same tote, hope everything fits. Too excited!


----------



## greer (Mar 3, 2014)

I am so excited for this tote! Promising myself (and hubby) tha I'm taking a break next month. Trying to give up shopping for Lent, among other things.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 3, 2014)

I went with the $49 tote and got the v neck dress! Hopefully it's not too short. I also requested not to get the porridge shirt bc with my big boobs, I would look like a tent haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully they have the items I put in my comments in stock to throw in as my surprise


----------



## Amydz1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I ended up getting a $49 tote with the maxi dress. I hope it fits. I'm not well endowed and I hope it looks flattering on top. I definitely need a medium for the hips. I hope I end up with the duck shirt too. I ordered at about 9:30 est. Surely they didn't have a 1,000 orders already, right? Crossing fingers.


----------



## greer (Mar 3, 2014)

I keep thinking te elephant dress would look great with a headband like the one that was a spoiler for the FabFitFun box


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 3, 2014)

I actually liked pretty much all of the items offered this month, only bad thing is that I like so many I ended up buying the $149 tote with the Open Chevron Cardigan and the Fun and Funky Sweatshirt, and added on the Halter Maxi Dress... So I just spent a fortune! I'm worried I will be disappointed in the rest of my items and have to send the whole thing back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I realllly hope I love everything, or at least MOST of it, b/c I am looking forward to the dress and cardigan!


----------



## mckyla (Mar 3, 2014)

Got the Sporty Denim Jacket and the Spring Midday dress. So bummed about the chevron cardi being out of my size when I checked out but then I looked at the boutique maybe 10 mins later and they had my size! The cardi was definitely #1 on my list lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckyla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the Sporty Denim Jacket and the Spring Midday dress. So bummed about the chevron cardi being out of my size when I checked out but then I looked at the boutique maybe 10 mins later and they had my size! The cardi was definitely #1 on my list lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Send an email to [email protected], they should be able to help you out!


----------



## mckyla (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Send an email to [email protected], they should be able to help you out!

I requested it as a surprise item if they managed to get more in stock that were my size. Hopefully they save me one lol!


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Mar 3, 2014)

I chose the white cutout dress and the aztec print skirt. I added on an elephant dress in size 4 for my daughter. My strapless days are long gone but she will be so cute in it.


----------



## had706 (Mar 3, 2014)

I broke down and bought this one - just couldn't pass up the chevron cardi.  I didn't see the spoiler shirt until after I ordered and not really sure it's my style so if I was in the first 1,000 might have to trade that!  Super excited for my first golden tote as I've been wanted to order one for a while!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Mar 3, 2014)

I ordered 2 $49 totes. Got the navy/white button down (can't wait to throw this over swimsuits!) and the coral tunic. Requested some boutique items instead of a duplicate shirt. One of my totes I got as a giveaway! So excited to review &amp; do a guest post. 

Can't wait to see everyone's totes (oh the agony).


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered 2 $49 totes. Got the navy/white button down (can't wait to throw this over swimsuits!) and the coral tunic. Requested some boutique items instead of a duplicate shirt. One of my totes I got as a giveaway! So excited to review &amp; do a guest post. 

Can't wait to see everyone's totes (oh the agony).
Ooooh, what's you blog so we can follow each other? The worst part of GT is waaaaaiting. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *had706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I broke down and bought this one - just couldn't pass up the chevron cardi.  I didn't see the spoiler shirt until after I ordered and not really sure it's my style so if I was in the first 1,000 might have to trade that!  Super excited for my first golden tote as I've been wanted to order one for a while!
You should try emailing Sarah/Rosemary at the [email protected] address. They are usually really great at requests. I asked them NOT to give me that shirt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooooh, what's you blog so we can follow each other? The worst part of GT is waaaaaiting.

You should try emailing Sarah/Rosemary at the [email protected] address. They are usually really great at requests. I asked them NOT to give me that shirt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks - I will try emailing them!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 3, 2014)

I had some trouble this morning and ended up missing out on the eyelet dress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was trying to add the chevron cardigan as an add-on.  It said it was $30 but, the total was $189 making the add on $40.  While playing around, it said some items were no longer there.  The dress was out of stock.  Maybe it was a good thing.  The maxi dress is really cute but, I ended up getting a few maxi dresses in the Jan mystery boxes.  The breezy blouse and midi skirt were cute but, they are made out of polyester.  I prefer more breathable materials.  I ended up getting the white denim jacket and the white chevron cardigan.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooooh, what's you blog so we can follow each other? The worst part of GT is waaaaaiting. 

You should try emailing Sarah/Rosemary at the [email protected] address. They are usually really great at requests. I asked them NOT to give me that shirt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I don't have a b.log myself, but I may be doing a guest appearance on WheelChair Mommy's. She is who I won the tote from! (I hope it's ok to mention the name)

I hope they can help me out, it's crazy to me to think they have 1000 of those shirts just hanging out right now.


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 3, 2014)

I found the jersey shift dress from February if anyone is interested, they have it in the navy &amp; a grey color. 

http://www.sidelinesweetie.com/hourglass-lilly-500sqqnvywh.html


----------



## Amydz1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Not sure if this is exactly the same, but it looks right on the money. Denim jacket http://www.francescas.com/product/jun+%26+ivy+hooded+denim+jacket.do?sortby=ourPicks&amp;from=Search I ended up buying this in the weekend. THEY are having a buy one get 50% off the second item. They have some cute stuff. I justify all this since it's my birthday month.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 3, 2014)

I ordered within 20 min of 9 am PST. I hope I get the extra Porridge print shirt for being part of the first 1000 orders. It looks cute.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered within 20 min of 9 am PST. I hope I get the extra Porridge print shirt for being part of the first 1000 orders. It looks cute.
its not an extra its the other item in the bag .. that's what was said on facebook


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  its not an extra its the other item in the bag .. that's what was said on facebook
Oh boooo! I thought it was an extra item. Thats the way the email made it seem anyways.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered within 20 min of 9 am PST. I hope I get the extra Porridge print shirt for being part of the first 1000 orders. It looks cute.
You should! At 9:30AM, they said they only had around ~500 orders.


----------



## trin0183 (Mar 3, 2014)

I didnt get the confirmation email either. I was super nervous and checked my golden tote account orders. haha.  I really really liked my order!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered within 20 min of 9 am PST. I hope I get the extra Porridge print shirt for being part of the first 1000 orders. It looks cute.
the had a post about 7 hours ago on facebook saying they were only at 600 orders and anyone who has ordered so far gets the shirt, you you dont want the shirt email them.


----------



## roskandy (Mar 3, 2014)

Any ideas on sizing in the elephant tote? I'm kind of worried now because I found this post:

http://behindthedressingroomdoor.blogspot.com/2011/07/anthropologie-product-reviews-round-1.html

She's wearing a size 4 in the pic and it looks like it fits her, but she wears most dresses in a size 0. Then again, in terms of proportions, she looks like she has a larger waist compared to her hips, and since I'm hippy, maybe it will be fine?

I'm going to cry if the dress is too small on me, even though the GT size chart makes it seem like it will fit.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 4, 2014)

> IÂ broke downÂ and bought this one - just couldn't pass up the chevron cardi.Â  I didn't see the spoiler shirt until after I ordered and not really sure it's my style so if I was in the first 1,000 might have to trade that!Â  Super excited for my first golden tote as I've been wanted to order one for a while!


 What spoiler shirt? I must've missed that!?


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 4, 2014)

@Rachel S it's this


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 4, 2014)

> @Rachel S Â it's this Â


 Oh yeah, I saw that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't even notice it wasn't in the options to purchase haha woops. So I guess that is something we're expecting to get as a "surprise" in our tote? I think it's cute... It doesn't blow me away but I'll take it!


----------



## natashaia (Mar 4, 2014)

i just ordered my first tote! i wanted the 149, but there wasn't a second item that i liked. so i got the 49 tote with the chic v dress.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 4, 2014)

I ordered my first yesterday. For some reason the 49 tote wouldn't go through so I went with the 149 cause I really wanted the duck shirt .


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 4, 2014)

How many items do you normally get in the 149 tote.


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 4, 2014)

On the email it says prints will vary with the duck shirt and I looked at the other prints and none of them have animals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh yeah, I saw that




I didn't even notice it wasn't in the options to purchase haha woops. So I guess that is something we're expecting to get as a "surprise" in our tote? I think it's cute... It doesn't blow me away but I'll take it!
I personally didn't care for it so I requested NOT to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can always do the same, just email them. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How many items do you normally get in the 149 tote.
I think 5-7 depending on the items you picked. Some are more expensive, so you may only get 3 additional pieces.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On the email it says prints will vary with the duck shirt and I looked at the other prints and none of them have animals




Yeah that facebook post didnt come out til I bought that149 tote, I emailed them so fingers crossed I get it, I am not a fan of them sending a misleading email that the first 1000 will get this shirt. Made it seem like a bonus item and not a suprise item. Granted it did say in very small print prints will vary, but it was misleading in that fact they made it seem like it was an extra ontop of your normal tote.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On the email it says prints will vary with the duck shirt and I looked at the other prints and none of them have animals




Where are the other prints?


----------



## supercanadian1 (Mar 4, 2014)

> Where are the other prints?Â


 Someone had posted pictures on Facebook. Here's a link to one of them: http://www.polyvore.com/porridge_surprise_ending_tee/thing?id=90068060


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.polyvore.com/porridge_surprise_ending_tee/thing?id=90068068

http://www.polyvore.com/porridge_surprise_ending_tee/thing?id=90068083

http://www.polyvore.com/porridge_surprise_ending_tee/thing?id=90068085

those were the others that were posted on FB.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 4, 2014)

An arrow print a dot print and a paisly I think.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.polyvore.com/porridge_surprise_ending_tee/thing?id=90068068

http://www.polyvore.com/porridge_surprise_ending_tee/thing?id=90068083

http://www.polyvore.com/porridge_surprise_ending_tee/thing?id=90068085

those were the others that were posted on FB. 
Thank you! I actually like all of them, so I would be happy with anyone of them, but I still feel that it was a misleading email. I keep reading it and it is very much implying that it is a bonus item IN ADDITION to our tote, but clearly this is not the case now. I don't understand the perk of getting this t shirt now, but I don't mind it. I just wish it was an EXTRA item.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 4, 2014)

I feel the same way very misleading. I rushed to my computer at 11 to make sure I got this extra shirt. For some reason the 49 tote wasn't working so I got the 149 because I wanted this short. Sad when I found out its a surprise item. Whatever. I'll not get suckered into that again.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Mar 4, 2014)

> Thank you! I actually like all of them, so I would be happy with anyone of them, but I still feel that it was a misleading email. I keep reading it and it is very much implying that it is a bonus item IN ADDITION to our tote, but clearly this is not the case now. I don't understand the perk of getting this t shirt now, but I don't mind it. I just wish it was an EXTRA item.


 I felt especially bad for people that got the $49 tote, as that took out the surprise aspect of the tote. It seems that 1/2 of their customers really love the shirt. I personally don't like the duck one, and even though the other prints are nice, it seems really baggy.


----------



## axolotl (Mar 4, 2014)

So this is how I saw it when they first announced the first 1000 customers thing:

In the past when they've given us a spoiler for one of the surprise items (the swing dress last month and the lace dress from a few months back), they get bombarded with requests on Facebook to know how many people are getting the dress and how to know if they'll be getting it.  And then GT rushes to make or acquire more to meet all of the demand.  The shirt as a spoiler this time around isn't as fancy and doesn't seem as high value as dresses in the past but they're probably trying to promote their friend's brand.  Since they've had a lot of interest in the shirt they preemptively let everyone know how many they have and how to know if you will receive one (or how to not receive one and get a regular surprise item).  

GT never said it was an extra item, and the spoilers they announced in the past were never extras.  I see how it could be confusing though, especially if it's your first tote.


----------



## Amydz1 (Mar 4, 2014)

I got the $49 tote and I really hope they include a 3rd item like an accessory. I know that isn't every month but maybe they will to keep the complaints down about the extra shirt turning out to be the surprise item. It might ease the tension for some unhappy customers. I'd love some sunglasses for spring. How many times in the past have they included 3 items in the smaller tote?


----------



## kvanhat (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amydz1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the $49 tote and I really hope they include a 3rd item like an accessory. I know that isn't every month but maybe they will to keep the complaints down about the extra shirt turning out to be the surprise item. It might ease the tension for some unhappy customers. I'd love some sunglasses for spring. How many times in the past have they included 3 items in the smaller tote?
I've received $49 totes from previous months and the last one I received 3 items in was June 2013. The 3rd item is usually a scarf from what I've seen. I tend to order the $149 tote, because I've been really pleased with the surprise items. But, I was in love with all the $49 totes last month (February) and decided to opt for the $49 tote this month. I'll be honest though, I'll be a little sad if the only item in the tote is the spoiler t-shirt and the item I chose. It really takes the surprise out of the tote and I like the spoiler shirt, but feel like the value of the $49 tote won't be there with just 2 items this month. Just my opinion though.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I felt especially bad for people that got the $49 tote, as that took out the surprise aspect of the tote. It seems that 1/2 of their customers really love the shirt. I personally don't like the duck one, and even though the other prints are nice, it seems really baggy.
This is why I requested NOT to get the shirt in my $49 tote. I just didn't care for the shirt and didn't like that it would be the other 1/2 of my tote. I keep telling people EMAIL THEM if you don't like it. They are great with taking your requests. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *axolotl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif GT never said it was an extra item, and the spoilers they announced in the past were never extras.  I see how it could be confusing though, especially if it's your first tote.
AMEN. I never read it as an additional item including the typical 2-3/5-7.


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 5, 2014)

I just ordered my first golden tote but never received a confirmation e mail or anything. I didget charged for it because it showed up in my bank account. Is this normal?? I can hardly wait!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just ordered my first golden tote but never received a confirmation e mail or anything. I didget charged for it because it showed up in my bank account. Is this normal?? I can hardly wait!
Mine has also been charged but I did not get a confirmation email either.


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 5, 2014)

> Mine has also been charged but I did not get a confirmation email either.Â


 Is this your first golden tote also? I wonder if this is normal


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is this your first golden tote also? I wonder if this is normal
No. this is my second and I think this happened with my first order too. I don't know if it is normal for everyone but it is for me. I did get a shipping notice when my tote finally shipped though.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 5, 2014)

@Jaime Kaiser @RenoFab they switched servers after last month and no one has gotten their confirmation email. If your account says processing &amp; your card has been charged, you're good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 5, 2014)

They said on facebook emails were not going out and if it says processing on your account your good.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is why I requested NOT to get the shirt in my $49 tote. I just didn't care for the shirt and didn't like that it would be the other 1/2 of my tote. I keep telling people EMAIL THEM if you don't like it. They are great with taking your requests. 

AMEN. I never read it as an additional item including the typical 2-3/5-7. 
if this is your first tote you can see why there is confustion for us newbes.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  if this is your first tote you can see why there is confustion for us newbes.


there is confusion for non newbies too  I  have got at least one tote for months and this month I am sitting it out. I wanted the 49 dollar tote with the chevron sweater and its not in there and there is nothing I like in the tote.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 5, 2014)

That was the only other thing I wanted.


----------



## tara1012 (Mar 5, 2014)

I would have gotten a $49 tote if the Chevron Sweater was offered in it too. Couldn't justify $149 (+20 dollars for tax/shipping for CA residents) for one sweater. Didn't see anything else I really wanted.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 5, 2014)

I emailed them today that if I qualified for the Porridge tee, I would prefer any other color combo other than the orange one in the email. I also asked if they had any Square Knit Cozy Cardigans from February, I would love one. Is that too much to ask? Did anyone that got the cardigan in February hate it or love it? It looks nice and cozy and work appropriate. I think I would like it.


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 6, 2014)

> I emailed them today that if I qualified for the Porridge tee, I would prefer any other color combo other than the orange one in the email. I also asked if they had any Square Knit Cozy Cardigans from February, I would love one. Is that too much to ask? Did anyone that got the cardigan in February hate it or love it? It looks nice and cozy and work appropriate. I think I would like it.Â


 That's funny because I really want the orange one AMD I have red hair but I love the ducks


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 6, 2014)

How long does it take for GT to respond to emails? Is it just taking awhile because of the release (which is understandable)


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How many items do you normally get in the 149 tote.


I know this post is a couple days old and has already been answered, but the website promises 5-7 items in the $149 tote. So considering you pick 2 of them, you can expect at least 3 additional items and up to 5 additional items. I went with this tote this month-- last month I did the $49 tote and was pleasantly surprised with my additional items. I'm hoping this month is at least as good if not better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Someone had posted pictures on Facebook. Here's a link to one of them:
http://www.polyvore.com/porridge_surprise_ending_tee/thing?id=90068060
Quote:Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

http://www.polyvore.com/porridge_surprise_ending_tee/thing?id=90068068

http://www.polyvore.com/porridge_surprise_ending_tee/thing?id=90068083

http://www.polyvore.com/porridge_surprise_ending_tee/thing?id=90068085

those were the others that were posted on FB. 


Ohh I love all of them!! I realllllly love the red one with the arrows, and the white and black polka dots! I seriously wish I had seen those so I could've requested one in the comments when I checked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel kinda bad emailing them. Edit: I went ahead and sent them a very sweet email expressing how much I'd love to receive one of those two shirts in my tote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If they can accomodate that request then awesome but if not I'm okay with whatever!


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rubybeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How long does it take for GT to respond to emails? Is it just taking awhile because of the release (which is understandable)
Usually they respond very quickly. I have a feeling because of the server switch &amp; lack of confirmation emails, they have been bombarded with emails this release. If you haven't heard back by Monday, I would try emailing or calling again. Also, they seem to be faster on Facebook too! 

It's hard to believe, but the company is really just Sarah and Rosemary. I think there is probably some people that help them out with shipping, but I can understand why it takes a bit for them to respond at times.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed them today that if I qualified for the Porridge tee, I would prefer any other color combo other than the orange one in the email. I also asked if they had any Square Knit Cozy Cardigans from February, I would love one. Is that too much to ask? Did anyone that got the cardigan in February hate it or love it? It looks nice and cozy and work appropriate. I think I would like it. 
If you don't end up with the cardi, check the trade group on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/groups/Goldentotetrades/ I've been a bunch of people trying to trade theirs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## supercanadian1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's hard to believe, but the company is really just Sarah and Rosemary. I think there is probably some people that help them out with shipping, but I can understand why it takes a bit for them to respond at times.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Really? Does the other Sarah help out too? If it's just the 2 of them, they must work non-stop all month to get shipments out. I know when I received my Jan. totes, it was sent out from a local post office with customs forms filled out and signed by Rosemary on a Saturday! I was shocked!

Every time I've ever emailed, it's been Rosemary that responded.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered my first yesterday. For some reason the 49 tote wouldn't go through so I went with the 149 cause I really wanted the duck shirt .



I know this post is a couple days old and has already been answered, but the website promises 5-7 items in the $149 tote. So considering you pick 2 of them, you can expect at least 3 additional items and up to 5 additional items. I went with this tote this month-- last month I did the $49 tote and was pleasantly surprised with my additional items. I'm hoping this month is at least as good if not better!





I have got the 149 dollar tote a few times and got 6 items each time. I pretty much loved everything


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have got the 149 dollar tote a few times and got 6 items each time. I pretty much loved everything


I'm glad to hear that! I also added on the halter maxi dress for $30 eeeek... ! I justified it like this, if I get a total of 6 items in my tote (2 picked items + 3 surprise items + 1 add-on maxi dress) then I spent $31 per item. I'm usually a little more frugal than that, but that is not unreasonable. If I get more than 3 surprises then all the better! Hopefully I can trade or sell anything I don't love and it will still be totally worth it for the things I do love.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you don't end up with the cardi, check the trade group on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/groups/Goldentotetrades/ I've been a bunch of people trying to trade theirs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I wonder why ppl didn't like it?!?!? Does anyone have any input on this item? I hope I did not ask for a bad item. It looks cute to me from the pics but maybe the quality is not good. FEBRUARY GT People, did any of you get the SQUARE KNIT COZY CARDIGAN and have any input?


----------



## Melbert (Mar 6, 2014)

I got the cardigan and I LOVED it. But I had to trade it. I am a small and it was sooo big on me. It was like a cross between a blanket and like a panda-colored cosplay outfit on me.

If you are taller than I am (I am 5'2), then it can work. It is amazingly soft and lovely but the one size really didn't work for a lot of us that picked it I think.

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder why ppl didn't like it?!?!? Does anyone have any input on this item? I hope I did not ask for a bad item. It looks cute to me from the pics but maybe the quality is not good. FEBRUARY GT People, did any of you get the SQUARE KNIT COZY CARDIGAN and have any input?


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder why ppl didn't like it?!?!? Does anyone have any input on this item? I hope I did not ask for a bad item. It looks cute to me from the pics but maybe the quality is not good. FEBRUARY GT People, did any of you get the SQUARE KNIT COZY CARDIGAN and have any input?


I saw a girl wearing it on Instagram and she seemed to like it! I thought it was really cute but I didn't get it :/


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Melbert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the cardigan and I LOVED it. But I had to trade it. I am a small and it was sooo big on me. It was like a cross between a blanket and like a panda-colored cosplay outfit on me.

If you are taller than I am (I am 5'2), then it can work. It is amazingly soft and lovely but the one size really didn't work for a lot of us that picked it I think.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder why ppl didn't like it?!?!? Does anyone have any input on this item? I hope I did not ask for a bad item. It looks cute to me from the pics but maybe the quality is not good. FEBRUARY GT People, did any of you get the SQUARE KNIT COZY CARDIGAN and have any input?



I saw a girl wearing it on Instagram and she seemed to like it! I thought it was really cute but I didn't get it :/ Thank you all. I am 5'6" 124 lbs so I think it will work for me and I like bulky things because I like layering. Here's hoping I get it.


----------



## euripus (Mar 6, 2014)

Ditto to this.  I'm 5'3" and it was a huge blanket on me.  Super cute, but huge.  The material was amazing, but it was also too warm for someone in San Diego.  That's why I traded mine.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Melbert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the cardigan and I LOVED it. But I had to trade it. I am a small and it was sooo big on me. It was like a cross between a blanket and like a panda-colored cosplay outfit on me.

If you are taller than I am (I am 5'2), then it can work. It is amazingly soft and lovely but the one size really didn't work for a lot of us that picked it I think.


Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder why ppl didn't like it?!?!? Does anyone have any input on this item? I hope I did not ask for a bad item. It looks cute to me from the pics but maybe the quality is not good. FEBRUARY GT People, did any of you get the SQUARE KNIT COZY CARDIGAN and have any input?


----------



## hellorigby (Mar 6, 2014)

Ditto to the above about the square knit cardi. I loved it, but it was totally a blanket on me. I'm 5'3" and it was much longer on me than on the model. I think it would look great on someone taller!


----------



## mckyla (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Jaime Kaiser @RenoFab they switched servers after last month and no one has gotten their confirmation email. If your account says processing &amp; your card has been charged, you're good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I got my confirmation email right away!


----------



## daynapc (Mar 6, 2014)

Wonder why some people got a confirmation right away and others didn't. I did not get a confirmation and my acct still says processing.


----------



## daynapc (Mar 6, 2014)

On another note, has anyone tried cypress and 5th, I-ella, and /or le tote. What was your experience? How were the quality of clothes and brands?


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *euripus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto to the above about the square knit cardi. I loved it, but it was totally a blanket on me. I'm 5'3" and it was much longer on me than on the model. I think it would look great on someone taller!
I hope I am tall enough. I hope I get it. I am 5'6" so kinda average. Thanks for the input all.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daynapc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wonder why some people got a confirmation right away and others didn't. I did not get a confirmation and my acct still says processing.
I thought I didn't get a confirmation, but then I checked my spam and there it was! However, GT has said that there were server issues with emails so who knows?


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daynapc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wonder why some people got a confirmation right away and others didn't. I did not get a confirmation and my acct still says processing.
If I remember, it says processing until it ships out...Might be wrong though. 

I am planning on calling GT tmrw just to confirm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If I remember, it says processing until it ships out...Might be wrong though.Â 

Â 

I am planning on calling GT tmrw just to confirm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got an email confirmation right after placing my order, but mine also still says processing. It is strange that some got confirmations and others didn't?


----------



## mckyla (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I remember, it says processing until it ships out...Might be wrong though. 

I am planning on calling GT tmrw just to confirm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It will say processing until it ships! Then it will say "shipped" lol. I'm so antsy for them to start shipping already!!


----------



## andie kar (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daynapc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On another note, has anyone tried cypress and 5th, I-ella, and /or le tote. What was your experience? How were the quality of clothes and brands?
I've tried I-Ella. I'm on the fence about it. There was some complications with my style profile so I'm giving it one last shot now that it has been sorted out. I think it depends on what you're looking for. If you go for their middle bag it's the same price as GT. If you're looking for one or two high valued items then I-Ella could be a great one for you. Personally I like to feel as though I got my moneys worth and not just get one or two items for that price, which is why I prefer GT.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 7, 2014)

If y'all are worried about not getting a confirmation, I just emailed and asked Rosemary to double check and got back to me within 5 minutes! Wahoo, v-neck dress come to mama!!

@daynapc I've looked into Cypress and 5th, but I don't really ever seem to like the options they have in my closet. I also don't like that I have to pick a top, bottom, and accessory. Somtimes, I only like the top but not the bottom from the closet etc and don't want to spend $80 on 3 pieces when I don't really like 1. As for I-Ella, I have heard some crazy horror stories with them and it seems like unless you go with the higher priced bag, you're more than likely to end up with kind of crap items.


----------



## daynapc (Mar 7, 2014)

> If y'all are worried about not getting a confirmation, I just emailed and asked Rosemary to double check and got back to me within 5 minutes! Wahoo, v-neck dress come to mama!! @daynapc Â I've looked into Cypress and 5th, but I don't really ever seem to like the options they have in my closet. I also don't like that I have to pick a top, bottom, and accessory. Somtimes, I only like the top but not the bottom from the closet etc and don't want to spend $80 on 3 pieces when I don't really like 1. As for I-Ella, I have heard some crazy horror stories with them and it seems like unless you go with the higher priced bag, you're more than likely to end up with kind of crap items.Â


 Haha! I am getting that v neck dress too! I also sent email and am waiting to hear back. I'm on the fence with I-ella b/c in theory it sounds good, but I read a few people having problems with shipment it no reply emails. Thanks for everyone's input. I have searching all over the internet and trades groups but can't find this sweater. The name brand is Mak B.




Can you guys help, or tell me the sweater sucks. Lol so, I give up looking.


----------



## euripus (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daynapc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On another note, has anyone tried cypress and 5th, I-ella, and /or le tote. What was your experience? How were the quality of clothes and brands?

I've gotten Cypress and 5th twice and liked it a lot.  If you don't like the options in your dressing room and notice other people posting other items you like, then you can ask and they get back to you really fast.  I asked them about possibly adding a cardigan to my dressing room and they got back to me in a day and had it in my dressing room.  I think it's fun.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did skip this month just because I couldn't afford it and I liked my golden tote options better.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 7, 2014)

So I had thought I remember reading on here that others have been able to request items from the boutique as their "surprise" items...but I just received the following email from Rosemary

Quote:  The picked items/boutique items are not a part of the surprise items. I am sorry for the inconvenience. The items we have for surprise are completely different than the ones on our website.

Am I remembering completely wrong?


----------



## hellorigby (Mar 7, 2014)

@jennwzhu89 I don't think so, I remember people asking for certain items as their surprise items and getting them or being told they were no longer available. Perhaps they don't have what you asked for, or maybe are discontinuing that as an option to encourage more people to buy from the boutique?


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 7, 2014)

@hellorigby That's what I remembered too. I don't think the items are unavailable. I asked for the button-down they have for this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's sad if they're continuing to change their policy. Then you can't really write them to request anything right?


----------



## greer (Mar 7, 2014)

I keep thinking te elephant dress would look great with a headband like the one that was a spoiler for the Fab



> So I had thought I remember reading on here that others have been able to request items from the boutique as their "surprise" items...but I just received the following email from Rosemary Am I remembering completely wrong?


 I've been getting GT since August. ONCE, they asked anyone who purchased the $149 tote to pick something from the boutique as an add-on (I think it was November). None of the surprise items are ever available in the boutique. Even after the month they have been given to customers.


----------



## AnnaMK (Mar 7, 2014)

> I've been getting GT since August. ONCE, they asked anyone who purchased the $149 tote to pick something from the boutique as an add-on (I think it was November). None of the surprise items are ever available in the boutique. Even after the month they have been given to customers.


 They have sent me a boutique item from a previous month as a surprise (the under skies linen moto jacket) and I didn't request it. It looks as though they are now trying to push getting the boutique items sold by discounting them the next month. Though honestly I often like the surprise items more than most boutique items.


----------



## jmcaldwe (Mar 8, 2014)

They are changing their policy. Now during the first week of every sale, they offer the previous months' items for 30 or 40 bucks as add on items. Then the item goes back to boutique price.


----------



## rozzypants (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed them today that if I qualified for the Porridge tee, I would prefer any other color combo other than the orange one in the email. I also asked if they had any Square Knit Cozy Cardigans from February, I would love one. Is that too much to ask? Did anyone that got the cardigan in February hate it or love it? It looks nice and cozy and work appropriate. I think I would like it. 
I bought the cardigan and it's huge. I have tried to wear it, but it's like wearing an afghan blanket on me, anyway. It's high quality, it looks great, but has a very wide cut in the shoulder and the pockets are bulky. It IS cozy, though.


----------



## rozzypants (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @hellorigby That's what I remembered too. I don't think the items are unavailable. I asked for the button-down they have for this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's sad if they're continuing to change their policy. Then you can't really write them to request anything right?
The only time I requested and received something, it was a surprise item from the previous month. I think requesting and getting a current boutique item as a surprise item has always been pretty unlikely.  Your requests are meant to be style type requests, I think. ONce, I saw them give a boutique item as a surprise/request but it was months later... if that helps.


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 9, 2014)

> The only time I requested and received something, it was a surprise item from the previous month. I think requesting and getting a current boutique item as a surprise item has always been pretty unlikely. Â Your requests are meant to be style type requests, I think. ONce, I saw them give a boutique item as a surprise/request but it was months later... if that helps.Â


 I have before it was a month later. It's sad that it seems they grew so fast they are a bit overwhelmed and personal service will be sacrificed a bit. They said shipping starts at the end of next week though so yay.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder why ppl didn't like it?!?!? Does anyone have any input on this item? I hope I did not ask for a bad item. It looks cute to me from the pics but maybe the quality is not good. FEBRUARY GT People, did any of you get the SQUARE KNIT COZY CARDIGAN and have any input?

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed them today that if I qualified for the Porridge tee, I would prefer any other color combo other than the orange one in the email. I also asked if they had any Square Knit Cozy Cardigans from February, I would love one. Is that too much to ask? Did anyone that got the cardigan in February hate it or love it? It looks nice and cozy and work appropriate. I think I would like it. 
Just letting you all know that I got a response to my email from ROSEMARY. Some of you mentioned her name and said she was so sweet and I was happy to see her respond. Anywho, here is the email. So thrilled with their response which is professional, fair and appropriate. Great CS GT!!!

*Hi VXXX,*   *No problem, I will make note of your request and if we are able to acomodate we will happy too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*   *Golden Tote* *Rosemary*
  *On Wed, Mar 5, 2014 at 8:12 PM, VXXX wrote:* 
*Hi there,*   *I recently purchased the March 149 tote. *   *I was somewhat confused about the Porridge Print tee. I purchased within 30 minutes of the tote window opening so I believe I qualify for this item, but am not a fan of orange and grey together. If I do, in fact, qualify for this item and you have another variation in colors, could I get this instead?*   *Also, if you happen to have any left over Square Knit Cozy Cardigans from February, I really enjoyed those too. *   *Thanks again for taking this into consideration. I can't wait for my tote. *   *VXXX*


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Just letting you all know that I got a response to my email from ROSEMARY. Some of you mentioned her name and said she was so sweet and I was happy to see her respond. Anywho, here is the email. So thrilled with their response which is professional, fair and appropriate. Great CS GT!!!

Â 


*Hi VXXX,*Â *No problem, I will make note of your request and if we are able to acomodate we will happy too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*Â *Golden Tote**Rosemary*
Â *On Wed, Mar 5, 2014 at 8:12 PM, VXXXÂ wrote:*
*Hi there,*Â *I recently purchased the March 149 tote.Â *Â *I was somewhat confused about the Porridge Print tee. I purchased within 30 minutes of the tote window opening so I believe I qualify for this item, but am not a fan of orange and grey together. If I do, in fact, qualify for this item and you have another variation in colors, could I get this instead?*Â *Also, if you happen to have any left over Square Knit Cozy Cardigans from February, I really enjoyed those too.Â *Â *Thanks again for taking this into consideration. I can't wait for my tote.Â *Â *VXXX*





Aww good! I emailed them about a week ago also regarding the Porridge tee but no one responded to my email. Maybe b/c I did it through the contact form on the site rather than sending a personal email? Or maybe because I was just making a request and not actually asking a question. Idk but hopefully they got it and take mine into consideration also!


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 11, 2014)

I submitted my request through the contact form and got a response yesterday. I'm sure they are just systematically going through everything.


----------



## rozzypants (Mar 11, 2014)

I submitted my request and got response right away, but it took two or three tries to get them to deal with a damaged item. They shipped a replacement and gave me a return label. Also, I emailed about adding on an item after I had already bought a tote (did not notice that the denim jacket came in denim and gray!) and Rosemary called me and just placed my additional order. In my experience they're very nice/accommodating but sometimes slow to respond. In the case of the damaged item. it was three weeks/ 3 emails. 

@RenoFab , are you still trying for the square knit sweater?


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I submitted my request through the contact form and got a response yesterday. I'm sure they are just systematically going through everything. 
I submitted mine through the contact form as well, but it's been a couple of days and I still haven't gotten a response. I guess I'll just keep waiting since I didn't actually request for anything - just wanted to add on more likes/dislikes, so IDK if they'll actually respond. XD


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Aww good! I emailed them about a week ago also regarding the Porridge tee but no one responded to my email. Maybe b/c I did it through the contact form on the site rather than sending a personal email? Or maybe because I was just making a request and not actually asking a question. Idk but hopefully they got it and take mine into consideration also!

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I submitted mine through the contact form as well, but it's been a couple of days and I still haven't gotten a response. I guess I'll just keep waiting since I didn't actually request for anything - just wanted to add on more likes/dislikes, so IDK if they'll actually respond. XD 
I feel like I always had better luck just emailing them directly at [email protected] I am sure it goes to that email address anyway, so I figured why bother with the contact form. Regardless, I am sure they've seen your emails and if it wasn't a direct question, they may not respond. Let's hope they are starting to ship soooooon!


----------



## roskandy (Mar 11, 2014)

Yup, I also just got a response today--took 4 days, which is longer than usual.  If people aren't getting responses for about 4+ days, I'd email again. I think they're just flooded.


----------



## Amydz1 (Mar 12, 2014)

I can't wait for them to start shipping.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 12, 2014)

I think I read on FB that they will be starting shipping late this week!! I hope that means I'll get mine early next week as I'm in AZ, only a state away!!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I read on FB that they will be starting shipping late this week!! I hope that means I'll get mine early next week as I'm in AZ, only a state away!! 


Yay!! Which tote did you get? I'm dying for some spoilers!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I read on FB that they will be starting shipping late this week!! I hope that means I'll get mine early next week as I'm in AZ, only a state away!! 
That's awesome! I live in CA so hopefully mine will get to me quickly since I had to pay all that extra tax.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I read on FB that they will be starting shipping late this week!! I hope that means I'll get mine early next week as I'm in AZ, only a state away!! 



Yay!! Which tote did you get? I'm dying for some spoilers! 
I got the $49 with the v-neck dress! I can't waaaait. I requested a few of older tote dresses, but not sure if they'll include them. I'd love any dress though. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's awesome! I live in CA so hopefully mine will get to me quickly since I had to pay all that extra tax.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Fingers crossed you get yours ASAP! Did you get the $49 or $149?


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Fingers crossed you get yours ASAP! Did you get the $49 or $149? 
Hehe, thanks! I hope so too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the $149 tote with the open chevron cardigan and the sporty denim jacket.


----------



## greer (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh I can't wait. Mine always take forever to get to me (I'm in the midwest). I got a $149 with the elephant dress and the navy shift dress and added on the boho maxi skirt. Can't wait for the weather to change to be able to wear these things!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh I can't wait. Mine always take forever to get to me (I'm in the midwest). I got a $149 with the elephant dress and the navy shift dress and added on the boho maxi skirt. Can't wait for the weather to change to be able to wear these things!


I'm in the midwest too and it's agony waiting for my sub boxes! It's also agony having a 70 degree sunny day on Tuesday, and then 30 degrees and snow on Wednesday. I don't know if you experienced that as well but that is what we got this week! Bleh.


----------



## greer (Mar 13, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I can't wait. Mine always take forever to get to me (I'm in the midwest). I got a $149 with the elephant dress and the navy shift dress and added on the boho maxi skirt. Can't wait for the weather to change to be able to wear these things!
> 
> ...


 Ugh .. Tuesday was 68. I actually went running in shorts and had my kids at the park without coats. Yesterday: snow and 18 degrees. What a tease.


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Mar 13, 2014)

I bought a February tote the night before the March sale opened--was getting ready for March and saw they had the tunic back in stock that I wasn't able to get in February. It arrived on March 7!!! Very lightweight scarf (everyone is teasing me about Portlandia...), pair of skinny black cotton stretch pants (like a khaki fabric) with zippers also at ankle, and the tunic. LOVE all of it--tunic is definitely short enough that I'm seeking out some navy leggings.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *SkeletonOfTrust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought a February tote the night before the March sale opened--was getting ready for March and saw they had the tunic back in stock that I wasn't able to get in February. It arrived on March 7!!! Very lightweight scarf (everyone is teasing me about Portlandia...), pair of skinny black cotton stretch pants (like a khaki fabric) with zippers also at ankle, and the tunic. LOVE all of it--tunic is definitely short enough that I'm seeking out some navy leggings.














Ohh you got pants!? I would love to get pants!


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 13, 2014)

Awww, I just got an email saying that the Green/Ivory buttondown I ordered with my $149 tote is out of stock indefinitely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Disappointing... They refunding my shipping and asked if I want another color or a different item. Man, I really wanted that color!


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 13, 2014)

> Awww, I just got an email saying that the Green/Ivory buttondown I ordered with my $149 tote is out of stock indefinitely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Disappointing... They refunding my shipping and askedÂ if I want another color or a different item. Man, I really wanted that color!


 I got the same email. I'm bummed. I really wanted that color too. I asked for the same shirt in navy/mint instead.


----------



## flushblush (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awww, I just got an email saying that the Green/Ivory buttondown I ordered with my $149 tote is out of stock indefinitely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Disappointing... They refunding my shipping and asked if I want another color or a different item. Man, I really wanted that color!

I just got the same email; I loved that color (and it would have looked so good on me too, ha ha)! I chose the navy/mint with the pink/white as a backup option. I placed my order within the hour of the sale opening, so I really thought I had it clinched; disappointed to hear that wasn't the case. At least they let us know and refunded our shipping.


----------



## greer (Mar 13, 2014)

Any get a shipping notification yet? Really hoping they start shipping soon.


----------



## Disneyfan (Mar 13, 2014)

Someone posted spoilers on the Golden Tote Facebook trade group. They were pretty unhappy, but I liked her surprise items.


----------



## Disneyfan (Mar 13, 2014)

Another spoiler. The facebook poster had $49 tote. This is the $149 tote.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.sixsistersstuff.com/2014/03/golden-tote-review.html


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Another spoiler. The facebook poster had $49 tote. This is the $149 tote. http://www.sixsistersstuff.com/2014/03/golden-tote-review.html

Hm...why does the last item look like the puella swing dress from last month's surprise item? I hope i don't get a repeat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Another spoiler. The facebook poster had $49 tote. This is the $149 tote. http://www.sixsistersstuff.com/2014/03/golden-tote-review.html
OHHHH I love all of her surprise items except the first one.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone posted spoilers on the Golden Tote Facebook trade group.
They were pretty unhappy, but I liked her surprise items.
 I love her teal bralette and the Porridge top is adorable in that color combo.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 13, 2014)

I wish I didn't see this... I'll be super bummed if I don't get the swing dress! I think my profile mentions it as a preference, but I didn't want to make a specific request this month...


----------



## mckyla (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm not very excited about any of the surprise items except the porridge shirt.... hopefully mine is good! I'm so antsy for it to be shipped!!


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flushblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

I just got the same email; I loved that color (and it would have looked so good on me too, ha ha)! I chose the navy/mint with the pink/white as a backup option. I placed my order within the hour of the sale opening, so I really thought I had it clinched; disappointed to hear that wasn't the case. At least they let us know and refunded our shipping.
Yeah, I placed my order within minutes of it opening, so I really don't understand how it is unavailable, unless they don't go by first-come-first-served. Or they just didn't get any of that color at all. Weird. But I had also been eyeing the white denim jacket so I took this as a sign that I was meant to order that all along!


----------



## kvanhat (Mar 13, 2014)

Now I can't wait to get my tote. The spoilers always get me excited! It looks like mine shipped yesterday, though I didn't get an email. It usually takes about a week to get to me. I can't wait!


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 14, 2014)

I just looked and mine hasn't shipped yet boo. I ordered within the first 5 minutes of the sale and got two totes. I got a 49 and 149 because I couldn't decide. I'm really not loving any of the surprises except the porridge tea that is super cute!


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 14, 2014)

Mine still says "processing" even though I ordered mine the first few minutes of the sale and the money was charged to my credit card. I still haven't received any sort of email from them either. This is my first experience with golden tote and I'm not very satisfied right now.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Hm...why does the last item look like the puella swing dress from last month's surprise item? I hope i don't get a repeat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


A lot of people ask for past items as surprises so she may have done that!


----------



## CSCS (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine still says "processing" even though I ordered mine the first few minutes of the sale and the money was charged to my credit card. I still haven't received any sort of email from them either. This is my first experience with golden tote and I'm not very satisfied right now.
They said on their Facebook page that shipping e-mails won't be sent out and that if it looks like it's 'processing' that means it went through. I think there are definitely issues with their website and handling of customer service e-mails but I think it's due to them growing so quickly. I imagine they're probably going to/are currently working on those issues but they still seem to be sending the packages in a relatively timely fashion so I'd have a little patience.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine still says "processing" even though I ordered mine the first few minutes of the sale and the money was charged to my credit card. I still haven't received any sort of email from them either. This is my first experience with golden tote and I'm not very satisfied right now.


Mine is still processing as well. Each month it seems like it takes forever for them to ship out the totes and everyone starts to worry, but there are just 2 girls putting all these totes together so I imagine it takes some time get everything in order. I wouldn't worry yet! I received last month's tote on Feb 19th. Once the shipping email goes out it should only take a few days to get your tote, I'm expecting that email any day now!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine still says "processing" even though I ordered mine the first few minutes of the sale and the money was charged to my credit card. I still haven't received any sort of email from them either. This is my first experience with golden tote and I'm not very satisfied right now.
Yeah it's my first tote too, but I'm trying to stay positive because so many people have said such great things about Golden Tote's customer service. So hopefully my status will update from processing to shipped/complete. I'd hope it won't take long to ship from SoCal to NorCal...


----------



## greer (Mar 14, 2014)

FYI, I checked my GT account and my tote has shipped (at least the shipping label has been created and this usually means it's get to UPS today/tonight). I did not receive a shipping notification. Nor did I receive an order confirmation. I think they are trying to work out the glitches with their new server. May want to check your account to see if your totes have shipped.


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 14, 2014)

Whoo, mine is shipped too! Too bad that means I still have over a week to wait, ha.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 14, 2014)

Yay! Mine shipped! Considering how small the company is, I'm impressed at the shipping times.  They must never sleep because of GT.


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Mar 14, 2014)

I haven't received a shipment notice but I checked my account and the tracking information says Billing Information Received and then there is a line that says Delivered On Mar 14, 2014 at 7:12 pm. Does that mean the package is delivered or is that when the billing information was delivered? I am now a neurotic mess imagining that my golden tote is on someone else's porch.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lizzie8398* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't received a shipment notice but I checked my account and the tracking information says Billing Information Received and then there is a line that says Delivered On Mar 14, 2014 at 7:12 pm. Does that mean the package is delivered or is that when the billing information was delivered?

I am now a neurotic mess imagining that my golden tote is on someone else's porch.
They haven't even actually shipped it. UPS just has the shipping information. Enter the information into the UPS website instead of their annoying built-in system and you'll see that it hasn't actually even shipped yet... as in, it hasn't been handed to the shipper.


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Mar 14, 2014)

> They haven't even actually shipped it. UPS just has the shipping information. Enter the information into the UPS website instead of their annoying built-in system and you'll see that it hasn't actually even shipped yet... as in, it hasn't been handed to the shipper.


 Thanks a bunch. I can sleep now.


----------



## euripus (Mar 15, 2014)

I got my $49 tote! I picked the green/navy button up and got the duck porridge shirt (which I specifically asked for) and a light blue bralette.  I actually love my bag.  It's not a "woah surprise!" bag like most, but its nice to get something I asked for and a nice bralette (which I've been wanting to get regardless).  Now I need to figure out how to wear one? Haha!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *euripus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my $49 tote! I picked the green/navy button up and got the duck porridge shirt (which I specifically asked for) and a light blue bralette.  I actually love my bag.  It's not a "woah surprise!" bag like most, but its nice to get something I asked for and a nice bralette (which I've been wanting to get regardless).  Now I need to figure out how to wear one? Haha!  
I hope I get the bralette too. I ordered the 149 tote and so far I have only seen it in the 49 tote so here is hoping. I specifically requested NO MORE SCARVES! LOL


----------



## mckyla (Mar 15, 2014)

I just read on their website that "The orders that we receive during the first week of the sale will be shipped by no later than Friday of the following week." Mine hasn't been shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greer (Mar 15, 2014)

> I just read on their website that "The orders that we receive during the first week of the sale will be shipped by no later than Friday of the following week." Mine hasn't been shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My shipping label has been created but they haven't given it to UPS yet ... Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *euripus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my $49 tote! I picked the green/navy button up and got the duck porridge shirt (which I specifically asked for) and a light blue bralette.  I actually love my bag.  It's not a "woah surprise!" bag like most, but its nice to get something I asked for and a nice bralette (which I've been wanting to get regardless).  Now I need to figure out how to wear one? Haha!  


I'm happy to hear that you got 2 surprise items!! Last month they handed out 2 surprises in the $49 tote as well, which was my first month, but people were saying that that is uncommon. But maybe that will become the norm now?? I hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ohhh I need a good bralette for under my low back dresses and sheer shirts. They make me excited about warm weather! Hopefully I can swap for one if it's not in the 149 tote.


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 15, 2014)

Mine is still processing. Gurr!!! :icon_eek: Getting super annoyed. I ordered mine the minute the sale went up! Ahhh patience is not my strong suit


----------



## kvanhat (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *euripus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my $49 tote! I picked the green/navy button up and got the duck porridge shirt (which I specifically asked for) and a light blue bralette.  I actually love my bag.  It's not a "woah surprise!" bag like most, but its nice to get something I asked for and a nice bralette (which I've been wanting to get regardless).  Now I need to figure out how to wear one? Haha!  

I'm really liking the sounds of these $49 totes this month and can't wait to get mine. I chose the Halter Maxi Dress and am hoping for a porridge tee and bralette as my surprise items also! I'll be so happy, but will also need to figure out how to style the bralette! Does anyone have any suggestions?

I should receive my tote wednesday and I can't wait! I'm so happy I opted for the $49 tote this month!!!


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 15, 2014)

Has anyone ordered two at time? Like two $150 totes or one of each. I'm contemplating adding another to my order (never can have enough clothes). I just worried about getting doubles of items and it being a waste of money.


----------



## euripus (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope I get the bralette too. I ordered the 149 tote and so far I have only seen it in the 49 tote so here is hoping. I specifically requested NO MORE SCARVES! LOL

Especially living in Southern California... scarves aren't really needed haha.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone ordered two at time? Like two $150 totes or one of each. I'm contemplating adding another to my order (never can have enough clothes). I just worried about getting doubles of items and it being a waste of money.


I haven't done it personally, but I don't think you will get dupes. It is just 2 ladies putting the boxes together and they take requests into consideration, so it seems unlikely that they'd prepare 2 totes for someone with dupe items! You could always comment and say please no dupes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 15, 2014)

Mine's still processing. SIGH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 15, 2014)

SO impatient. Mine should be here Monday.


----------



## CSCS (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *euripus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my $49 tote! I picked the green/navy button up and got the duck porridge shirt (which I specifically asked for) and a light blue bralette.  I actually love my bag.  It's not a "woah surprise!" bag like most, but its nice to get something I asked for and a nice bralette (which I've been wanting to get regardless).  Now I need to figure out how to wear one? Haha!  
Could you post a picture of the bralette or do you know where to find it online? So excited for my first tote (which is the $49 too) !!


----------



## zzsmom (Mar 15, 2014)

Does anyone know the weight of the $49 and $149 tote? I noticed both of mine have the same weight. I found that hard to believe. Or is that a standard weight they just enter to ship out the box. Idk?


----------



## natashaia (Mar 15, 2014)

> Does anyone know the weight of the $49 and $149 tote?Â I noticed both of mine have the same weight. I found that hard to believe. Or is that a standard weight they just enter to ship out the box. Idk?Â


 My 49 dollar tote is 2 pounds.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 15, 2014)

149 tote is also 2 pounds.


----------



## euripus (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Could you post a picture of the bralette or do you know where to find it online? So excited for my first tote (which is the $49 too) !!




I got mine in a size small and I was worried because I'm usually a medium for sports bras, but it's roomy and could fit a size up a down it seems.  Its really nice soft material.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The flash made it whiter than it is.  It's more of a lavender/blue color.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zzsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know the weight of the $49 and $149 tote? I noticed both of mine have the same weight. I found that hard to believe. Or is that a standard weight they just enter to ship out the box. Idk?

That does seem odd, considering the 149 tote should have double the amount inside it?? Hmm...


----------



## zzsmom (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That does seem odd, considering the 149 tote should have double the amount inside it?? Hmm...
That's what I'm thinking! I mean I don't see how the $149 tote could weigh 2lbs and the $49, especially if their is a bralette in some of them!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmcaldwe (Mar 16, 2014)

They always weigh "2.0 lbs".


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello, Hoping you can help a newbie understand the shipping process. My account says "Processing" on both my orders (Feb and March), yet, I've received Feb (which I loved!). Is this the norm? Does it usually say "shipped" or "completed"? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rozzypants (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zzsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I'm thinking! I mean I don't see how the $149 tote could weigh 2lbs and the $49, especially if their is a bralette in some of them! :

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rubybeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello,

Hoping you can help a newbie understand the shipping process.

My account says "Processing" on both my orders (Feb and March), yet, I've received Feb (which I loved!). Is this the norm? Does it usually say "shipped" or "completed"?

Thanks





It does usually say "completed" when it has shipped.


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 16, 2014)

> It does usually say "completed" when it has shipped.


 Thank you. I figured that's what it should say, but maybe there's just a glitch with my account.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rubybeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello,

Hoping you can help a newbie understand the shipping process.

My account says "Processing" on both my orders (Feb and March), yet, I've received Feb (which I loved!). Is this the norm? Does it usually say "shipped" or "completed"?

Thanks




People on the Facebook Trading Group have said that if you live in Canada, the "processing" usually does not change to "shipped" or "completed" due to the fact that they ship via USPS instead of UPS. (though I can't attest to that because I live in the USA)


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok, thanks. I'm in Canada so that would make sense.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CSCS (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *euripus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I got mine in a size small and I was worried because I'm usually a medium for sports bras, but it's roomy and could fit a size up a down it seems.  Its really nice soft material.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The flash made it whiter than it is.  It's more of a lavender/blue color.

Yay, thank you!! It looks beautiful and I love bralettes like those, so I'd be so excited to get something like that!!


----------



## andie kar (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  People on the Facebook Trading Group have said that if you live in Canada, the "processing" usually does not change to "shipped" or "completed" due to the fact that they ship via USPS instead of UPS. (though I can't attest to that because I live in the USA)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rubybeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, thanks. I'm in Canada so that would make sense.




I'm in Canada and it is true. Best I can figure the American ones change status because of how the shipping label is printed through that. Since USPS isn't done through that it will just always say Processing. The 6 of so totes that I've bought all still say processing.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *andie kar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm in Canada and it is true. Best I can figure the American ones change status because of how the shipping label is printed through that. Since USPS isn't done through that it will just always say Processing. The 6 of so totes that I've bought all still say processing. 

The last time I ordered, I was sent an email from Rosemary on a Saturday letting me know that she shipped my tote. It seems that she was the one that personally went to the post office to send it, since the declaration form was signed by her. She also emailed me the USPS tracking number. I live in Ontario, and by Thursday I received it. For a parcel, that was super fast. Plus, it got inspected at customs AND I was charge duty! 

Usually when I send a letter to the US, it takes a week and a day for my family members to receive it.


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks Andie and SuperCanadian. The shipping costs on all these boxes kill me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope it's all worth it!


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 17, 2014)

Man, I feel bad for you Canadian ladies! The regular shipping for the US annoying me and it's only $7.95!

I had a dream that I got a pink bralette last night in my tote, while cute, I was le sad because my D/sometimes DD when they are angry at me will NOT be contained by that precious piece haha! Hopefully I don't get it! If I do, off to sales/trades it goes.


----------



## mcgregg1 (Mar 17, 2014)

I think maybe someone addressed a similar question but.... my account says "complete" on my $149 tote but there is no shipping information or tracking number attached to my order. I haven't gotten a shipping email/notice either. My $49 tote still says "processing" so I know it hasn't shipped yet.  What's the deal? If complete means it's shipped I wonder where my tracking number is. Anyone noticed a similar situation?


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 17, 2014)

@mcgregg1 Click on View Order --&gt; Track Shipment --&gt; (scroll down the page) Track all shipments


----------



## andie kar (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The last time I ordered, I was sent an email from Rosemary on a Saturday letting me know that she shipped my tote. It seems that she was the one that personally went to the post office to send it, since the declaration form was signed by her. She also emailed me the USPS tracking number. I live in Ontario, and by Thursday I received it. For a parcel, that was super fast. Plus, it got inspected at customs AND I was charge duty! 

Usually when I send a letter to the US, it takes a week and a day for my family members to receive it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rubybeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks Andie and SuperCanadian. The shipping costs on all these boxes kill me



hope it's all worth it!
@supercanadian1 I still don't understand why you get charged duty, I find that so strange. You definitely receive yours a lot faster than I do though! It takes a minimum of 8 days to get to me in Saskatchewan, February's tote sat in customs in Vancouver for over a week before moving at all too. That was just painful! 

@Rubybeach I definitely find it worth it. I subscribe to quite a number of boxes from the States and some definitely kill once you factor in taxes/duty/shipping/exchange but Golden Tote I find to be one of the most worth it. Especially since once you factor in all the additional charges it averages out to just over $30 an item. Still a bit more than I usually spend on clothes but for how much I love most of my items and for what they would cost in stores I definitely find the value to be there.


----------



## mcgregg1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @mcgregg1 Click on View Order --&gt; Track Shipment --&gt; (scroll down the page) Track all shipments
The option to track shipment isn't there at all. It says "complete" but there isn't a track shipment link under the order.  I ordered last month and at the bottom of the page there is a link where I can access my tracking number and information but not on this one. It's been like this for a few days now.


----------



## Amydz1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Mine should be arriving Wednesday.  I can't wait to see it!  I ended up getting the $49 tote with the Maxi dress.  I keep peeking in on this site hoping for more spoilers.  Anyone else gotten their tote?


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 17, 2014)

My totes still say the packing slip has been printed. Pick it up ups!!!


----------



## CSCS (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amydz1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine should be arriving Wednesday.  I can't wait to see it!  I ended up getting the $49 tote with the Maxi dress.  I keep peeking in on this site hoping for more spoilers.  Anyone else gotten their tote?
I (should) get mine tomorrow and I got the $49 tote with the maxi dress too. I'll post pictures in here if I can!


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa3243* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My totes still say the packing slip has been printed. Pick it up ups!!!
Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 17, 2014)

Mine says it was delivered on 3/14/14 at 6:47 pm. Hmmmmm that is weird. I checked my mail on that date and nothing. I did not check it over the weekend but I supposed it will likely be there today when I get home!!! Super excited.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 17, 2014)

YESSSSS. My order finally went from processing to complete! DD

Now just for GT to send the actual shipment to UPS so it can start shipping...!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcgregg1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The option to track shipment isn't there at all. It says "complete" but there isn't a track shipment link under the order.  I ordered last month and at the bottom of the page there is a link where I can access my tracking number and information but not on this one. It's been like this for a few days now.

Here is a photo of my order from last month after clicking "view order". This little link can be overlooked easily so just trying to help out. If it's not there on yours then idk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine still says "processing" and I'm dying!


----------



## greal21 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yippee! Finally got shipping info!! What a looooong wait it's been. Hopefully I'll have it by the end of the week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> dying for more spoilers!


----------



## mcgregg1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Mine did look like that last month. Unfortunately this month, it's just isn't there at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It still only shows items ordered no 'track order' link at all. It does give me a shipment number at the top of my order, I don't get it...maybe it hasn't been picked up? Or I'm thinking maybe they just didn't update my order with a tracking # on the admin end of things? I emailed them through their site but no response yet. Ugh, I hate waiting! Golden Tote is serious business! Lol


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 17, 2014)

Someone on the GT trade page on fb got their tote and posted spoiler pics... She got a version of the Porridge tee that I hadn't seen yet, (gray front with blue and red flowers on the back), a black striped dress with back cut outs, a lacey cardigan, and a cute embroidered tank. I didn't like the lacey shirt so crossing my fingers I don't get that... But the rest was cute!


----------



## CSCS (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on the GT trade page on fb got their tote and posted spoiler pics... She got a version of the Porridge tee that I hadn't seen yet, (gray front with blue and red flowers on the back), a black striped dress with back cut outs, a lacey cardigan, and a cute embroidered tank. I didn't like the lacey shirt so crossing my fingers I don't get that... But the rest was cute!
I guess that was the $149 tote? So excited for my first ($49) tote! It's supposed to be arriving tomorrow so I'll post pics here if I get it!


----------



## kristab94 (Mar 17, 2014)

Really frustrated with my order I just received.  The duck shirt came to me STAINED - ugh.  And I got a size small in my tote, despite having an order profile listing all larges.  So annoyed.  Anyone deal with customer service before?


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on the GT trade page on fb got their tote and posted spoiler pics... She got a version of the Porridge tee that I hadn't seen yet, (gray front with blue and red flowers on the back), a black striped dress with back cut outs, a lacey cardigan, and a cute embroidered tank. I didn't like the lacey shirt so crossing my fingers I don't get that... But the rest was cute!
I like the look of her entire tote! I neeeed that dress! Too cute. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really frustrated with my order I just received.  The duck shirt came to me STAINED - ugh.  And I got a size small in my tote, despite having an order profile listing all larges.  So annoyed.  Anyone deal with customer service before?
Oh no!! Their customer service is generally really helpful, but since they are busy shipping out orders right now it might be a little bit before you get a response. Usually contacting them through social media if your email isn't answered in a few days is a good idea.

Edit - Also @kristab94, the puppy in your picture is so adorable!


----------



## kristab94 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the look of her entire tote! I neeeed that dress! Too cute. 

Oh no!! Their customer service is generally really helpful, but since they are busy shipping out orders right now it might be a little bit before you get a response. Usually contacting them through social media if your email isn't answered in a few days is a good idea.

Edit - Also @kristab94, the puppy in your picture is so adorable!
Thanks for the advice and the puppy compliment!


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 17, 2014)

My package has finally been picked up!

Scheduled Delivery Updated To:

Thursday, 03/20/2014, By End of Day

I'm super excited!!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My package has finally been picked up!

Scheduled Delivery Updated To:

Thursday, 03/20/2014, By End of Day

I'm super excited!!
Me too, yay! And mine's scheduled for Wednesday 3/19!


----------



## valmi9 (Mar 18, 2014)

My 149 tote is scheduled to arrive tomorrow! So excited!!! Will post pics when I get home from work.


----------



## mckyla (Mar 18, 2014)

I am so annoyed that mine hasn't even been shipped yet. I've literally been checking every day and it's so disappointing lol


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 18, 2014)

Arghh, poo on all of you with your shipping and arrival dates scheduled!! I'm going crazy here. I was getting so antsy for new clothes, I went shopping yesterday haha woops but at least now my closet will be fully stocked with new clothes for spring!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 18, 2014)

Just an FYI, someone on the Golden Tote trade page asked if anyone has had a case where they got their tote the following month, as she is going on vacation at the end of this month and was hoping to pack some GT items but it still says processing. Sarah, I'm assuming from GT, said they are still shipping like crazy and would check on her status tomorrow.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just an FYI, someone on the Golden Tote trade page asked if anyone has had a case where they got their tote the following month, as she is going on vacation at the end of this month and was hoping to pack some GT items but it still says processing. Sarah, I'm assuming from GT, said they are still shipping like crazy and would check on her status tomorrow.
I can imagine they must be super busy! They are probably rushing to get everything out ASAP this week so they can start focusing on next month's sale. Usually by about the 20th of the month or so, they start posting spoilers for the upcoming tote, so we should start seeing some by this time next week. 

That said, I really hope I get mine before the end of next week. What I get will determine if I am buying an April tote or not.


----------



## CSCS (Mar 18, 2014)

Got my first Golden Tote!! I love it!! It's the $49 tote and I got the tee (in a variation I hadn't seen), a teal bralette and the maxi dress.


----------



## CSCS (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## kristab94 (Mar 18, 2014)

Did anyone else get the bralette in a smaller size than on their profile?  I'm wondering if it's just me.


----------



## CSCS (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine was a small, which is my size/size on my profile.


----------



## kristab94 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was a small, which is my size/size on my profile.
Yeah, mine was a small too...but I'm a large.  So, not super excited about that.


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 18, 2014)

My 149 is due on Friday. Rosemary called me yesterday and my 49 won't be here until the end of next week. I'm OK with that because at least I'm aware of when its coming.


----------



## cmello (Mar 18, 2014)

my order still says processing!!! i ordered the first day also


----------



## flushblush (Mar 18, 2014)

Argh, I ordered within the first hour and my order is still processing, too! This is my third tote and my past two (January and February 2014) have both arrived by this time each month. I understand that it's just the two of them, so they are extremely busy, but it's obvious Goldent Tote is growing and I hope they'll consider hiring some more help in the very near future. It would keep their customers happy and keep their own sweet stylish selves from burning out! Ordering new merch, shooting it, promoting it, dealing with customer service inquiries/bazillions of specific requests, and then packing and shipping hundreds of orders (at least!), sounds like just an insane amount of work.

I do wonder if maybe those of us who ordered the kelly/ivory plaid shirt are the ones who'll be waiting the longest? Maybe they're still working out the kinks?


----------



## greer (Mar 18, 2014)

It really has nothing to do with what time/when you order. I used to wake up at 3am to order when the sale launched and would do so within minutes if not seconds of the sale going live. I ordered again within minutes of when this sale went live. Mine just shipped yesterday. I am thinking it has more to do with what you order. People on Facebook brought up good points that only certain items seem to have been received already. I ordered the elephant dress, navy shift dress, and boho skirt and haven't seen anyone get those yet. I'm also in the Midwest and it takes FOREVER to get here!


----------



## flushblush (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It really has nothing to do with what time/when you order. I used to wake up at 3am to order when the sale launched and would do so within minutes if not seconds of the sale going live. I ordered again within minutes of when this sale went live. Mine just shipped yesterday. I am thinking it has more to do with what you order. People on Facebook brought up good points that only certain items seem to have been received already.

I ordered the elephant dress, navy shift dress, and boho skirt and haven't seen anyone get those yet.

I'm also in the Midwest and it takes FOREVER to get here!

Ah, okay, I was just going by the shipping schedule posted on their faq, which does state that orders go out depending on when you order. I did notice that certain items don't seem to have been received yet, though. I ordered the elephant dress too; it's just hard to wait because it's so darn cute!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 18, 2014)

I just checked the status again and it changed to SHIPPED!!!  Yay!  I might get it by Friday.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It really has nothing to do with what time/when you order. I used to wake up at 3am to order when the sale launched and would do so within minutes if not seconds of the sale going live. I ordered again within minutes of when this sale went live. Mine just shipped yesterday. I am thinking it has more to do with what you order. People on Facebook brought up good points that only certain items seem to have been received already.

I ordered the elephant dress, navy shift dress, and boho skirt and haven't seen anyone get those yet.

I'm also in the Midwest and it takes FOREVER to get here!

This does make sense, except that I ordered the maxi dress and open chevron cardigan which someone on fb posted they got both of those already, and the fun &amp; funky sweatshirt which was posted on a blog as being received. Now idk if maybe bloggers get their stuff first? But I wouldn't think that would be the case. I am starting to get really antsy for my tote especially since it's now been 15 days since I placed my order and I've had no correspondence what-so-ever. I emailed them a while back and never got a reply. I'm starting to worry I'm going to get the call like some others did that one of my items is sold out and I have to pick something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just checked the status again and it changed to SHIPPED!!!  Yay!  I might get it by Friday.

I am willing that to happen to me too! I've probably checked my account a dozen times today hoping to see the change in status haha

Edit: OMG no sooner had I posted this than I went to go check (again) and it now says completed!!!! The shipping info hasn't been received yet but I don't even care I'm so happyyy


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 18, 2014)

Got mine yesterday!!! I ordered first day, $49 tote!! Here's what I got: 





My pick - The chic v-neck dress. The fit is allright. I wish the v-neck was actually lower and the waist sits a tad awkwardly. I am going to play around with it. Maybe after I lose a few more pounds / with a thick belt I'll love it. 





Surprise pick #1 - Dress by renee c. When I first pulled it out, I didn't like it. Fell in love once I put it on. Fits a tad tight on my booty, but it's sexy! 





Back detailing on surprise dress. There are two open slits and a button with faux diamond at the top. 





Surprise item #2 the bralette we've been seeing! I got a large, which is what I ordered everything else in (and specified that I have huge boobs in my profile). When I pulled this out, I thought no way in HELL would my bb's be contained by this, but once again, fell in love once it was on. It's so dainty and precious. 

Overall, I am happy! Somewhat meh with my actual pick, but not enough to send back the whole tote. I may trade the v-neck away if I could get my hands on the creme dress from last month or the maxi from this month but otherwise, YAY GT!


----------



## camel11 (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow I'm sooo tempted to buy a 49 tote and request that dress... its perfection!


----------



## CSCS (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow, that dress is really nice! I LOVE the tee I got but would love to get that dress in a future tote. I think I may be hooked on Golden Tote after this first one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## valmi9 (Mar 18, 2014)

Got my 149 tote. I picked the jeweled sweatshirt and the white eyelet dress, both of which I like but didn't post pictures of. The following are my surprise items. I got the Porridge shirt, Renee C tank, Priddy dress with black and grey stripes and a Puella swing top.


----------



## daynapc (Mar 18, 2014)

> Got my 149 tote. I picked the jeweled sweatshirt and the white eyelet dress, both of which I like but didn't post pictures of. The following are my surprise items. I got the Porridge shirt, Renee C tank, Priddy dress with black and grey stripes and a Puella swing top.


 So how do your items fit and do you love what you got?


----------



## valmi9 (Mar 18, 2014)

> So how do your items fit and do you love what you got?


 I loved everything and everything fit perfectly. This is definitely my most favorite tote out of the several I have received in the past.


----------



## daynapc (Mar 18, 2014)

I get my tote tomorrow!


----------



## camel11 (Mar 18, 2014)

I LOOOVE that tank and dress -- I hate spoilers (but can't resist them), because if I don't have both in my tote, I know I'll be sad!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *valmi9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my 149 tote. I picked the jeweled sweatshirt and the white eyelet dress, both of which I like but didn't post pictures of. The following are my surprise items. I got the Porridge shirt, Renee C tank, Priddy dress with black and grey stripes and a Puella swing top. 


I would love your surprise items!

Quote: Originally Posted by *daynapc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I get my tote tomorrow!
Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mcgregg1 (Mar 19, 2014)

I ordered within minutes of the sale opening and still no tracking information. Both of my orders are complete now. One has been complete for nearly a week and no tracking information yet. No email notification of shipping and the link to a tracking number hasn't been updated on my orders in my account. I guess my orders are just sitting there. I love the clothes but the service is terrible so far... no one will respond to my customer service requests.

Can someone tell me if complete only means that they have packed my box not actually shipped it??


----------



## natashaia (Mar 19, 2014)

I ordered the v neck dress in 49 tote. I hope I get the same surprise item!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *valmi9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my 149 tote. I picked the jeweled sweatshirt and the white eyelet dress, both of which I like but didn't post pictures of. The following are my surprise items. I got the Porridge shirt, Renee C tank, Priddy dress with black and grey stripes and a Puella swing top. 


Love your tote.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 19, 2014)

Last night my oldest daughter said "The UPS truck is in the driveway."  I had received my golden tote shipping notice yesterday.  I got all excited and thought "Maybe the shipping notice is wrong!"  "Maybe that is the Golden Tote"  I knew it was just sent out by my crazy mind said "Maybe...maybe..."  I paced while waiting for the guy to come up my walk.  I was so excited.  I then realized the box was the K-cups I ordered online.  Ha!  

Shipping notice says I will get box next Monday the 24th.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm depressed!  I ordered within a few minutes of the new tote opening and was excited to see when mine was coming so I just went to check tracking and the order never went through.  Of course the items I had initially chosen are no longer available in my size and I am totally jealous of what people are getting.


----------



## rozzypants (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last night my oldest daughter said "The UPS truck is in the driveway."  I had received my golden tote shipping notice yesterday.  I got all excited and thought "Maybe the shipping notice is wrong!"  "Maybe that is the Golden Tote"  I knew it was just sent out by my crazy mind said "Maybe...maybe..."  I paced while waiting for the guy to come up my walk.  I was so excited.  I then realized the box was the K-cups I ordered online.  Ha!  

Shipping notice says I will get box next Monday the 24th.
It's always the K cups for me! I get excited about lots of pkgs and its always coffee or diapers.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mcgregg1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered within minutes of the sale opening and still no tracking information. Both of my orders are complete now. One has been complete for nearly a week and no tracking information yet. No email notification of shipping and the link to a tracking number hasn't been updated on my orders in my account. I guess my orders are just sitting there. I love the clothes but the service is terrible so far... no one will respond to my customer service requests.

Can someone tell me if complete only means that they have packed my box not actually shipped it??


When my order completed I got a "track your order" link at the same time. You don't have that link? From there I have to copy the tracking number and paste it at UPS to see the correct tracking and that took a full day to show up. Now today, I'm getting an estimated delivery of Monday the 24th.


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 19, 2014)

My order is still processing! I emailed them and never heard anything. If this tote doesn't blow me away I doubt I'll be ordering another one. It's too much anxiety waiting weeks for the tote! So much for rushing to order as soon as the sale posted.


----------



## mcgregg1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My order is still processing! I emailed them and never heard anything. If this tote doesn't blow me away I doubt I'll be ordering another one. It's too much anxiety waiting weeks for the tote! So much for rushing to order as soon as the sale posted.

Agreed! I'm really starting to get upset that they haven't called me back or emailed to address the tracking number issue. I have emailed twice since Saturday and I just tried to call the number they have listed on their website but no one picks up &amp; the voicemail isn't an option unless you have a mailbox number. Terrible.


----------



## mcgregg1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mcgregg1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered within minutes of the sale opening and still no tracking information. Both of my orders are complete now. One has been complete for nearly a week and no tracking information yet. No email notification of shipping and the link to a tracking number hasn't been updated on my orders in my account. I guess my orders are just sitting there. I love the clothes but the service is terrible so far... no one will respond to my customer service requests.

  
  Can someone tell me if complete only means that they have packed my box not actually shipped it??



When my order completed I got a "track your order" link at the same time. You don't have that link? From there I have to copy the tracking number and paste it at UPS to see the correct tracking and that took a full day to show up. Now today, I'm getting an estimated delivery of Monday the 24th. No, no link at all. I got the shipment email notification but the tracking number isn't attached and the link isn't available in my account either. It just says complete. No tracking number any where. So Jealous you have a delivery date soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mcgregg1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No, no link at all. I got the shipment email notification but the tracking number isn't attached and the link isn't available in my account either. It just says complete. No tracking number any where. So Jealous you have a delivery date soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


See now I never got an email!? It's very inconsistent! Maybe you'll be surprised and your tote will show up in the next few days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kvanhat (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *valmi9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my 149 tote. I picked the jeweled sweatshirt and the white eyelet dress, both of which I like but didn't post pictures of. The following are my surprise items. I got the Porridge shirt, Renee C tank, Priddy dress with black and grey stripes and a Puella swing top. 



I'm loving all the spoilers I'm seeing.I ordered the $49 tote, but that Priddy striped dress everyone is getting makes me want to order a $149 tote right away. I can't spend the money right now, though. I don't think I've seen a single item that anyone has posted, that I wouldn't love to get in my tote. This has been a great month!!!


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 19, 2014)

My tote is just at "Origin Scan" and hasn't moved...

I'm a little worried, like it got lost or something. :/


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 19, 2014)

Have you all tried posting on Facebook? I know it's frustrating, they usually have fantastic customer service. I think they are just getting far bigger than they anticipated and need to hire more people. Growing too fast for their own good. They are also spending all their time right now filling orders and shipping them. Still, they shouldn't be ignoring CS inquires. 

Still, I wouldn't be too worried about your package. If you were charged and your Golden Tote account has your order as processed, they received it and are working on fulfilling it. You will receive the tote before April. I remember my first tote I ordered in November, I didn't receive until RIGHT before Thanksgiving. It's kind of like Glossybox in that respect. You order at the beginning of the month, but can't expect the goods until closer to the end of the month. 

**Also, remember, they may have created your shipping label online but not yet taken it to UPS yet, that could be why you have an origin scan @LadyManah


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 19, 2014)

> Have you all tried posting on Facebook? I know it's frustrating, they usually have fantastic customer service. I think they are just getting far bigger than they anticipated and need to hire more people. Growing too fast for their own good. They are also spending all their time right now filling orders and shipping them. Still, they shouldn't be ignoring CS inquires.Â  Still, I wouldn't be too worried about your package. If you were charged and your Golden Tote account has your order as processed, they received it and are working on fulfilling it. You will receive the tote before April. I remember my first tote I ordered in November, I didn't receive until RIGHT before Thanksgiving. It's kind of like Glossybox in that respect. You order at the beginning of the month, but can't expect the goods until closer to the end of the month.Â  **Also, remember, they may have created your shipping label online but not yet taken it to UPS yet, that could be why you have an origin scan @LadyManah Â


 Mine is still in the processing phase. I ordered within the first few minutes of the sale. Guess I'll just stop checking the website and wait until it shows up on my front porch (if it ever does!!!).


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 19, 2014)

Mine's on the UPS and out for delivery! Hopefully it'll get to me soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Mar 19, 2014)

Emailed them three days in a row now for my totally message up order - no response.  Tried Facebook and Twitter too.  Needless to say, not impressed with their customer service.  Anyone have any other tips/tricks to getting them to respond?


----------



## daynapc (Mar 19, 2014)

Just got my tote today. Love everything, but I can't fit in bralette. Gonna try to trade it. It is made for cup size A thru C.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daynapc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Just got my tote today. Love everything, but I can't fit in bralette. Gonna try to trade it. It is made for cup size A thru C.
What size did you get? Mine is a large and it fit my D/DD's.


----------



## daynapc (Mar 19, 2014)

I got a medium.


----------



## rozzypants (Mar 19, 2014)

Got my 149 tote and I LOVE it. There is only one thing that isn't "me"... I got the spring midday dress (adore!! so so cute on! the details on it are so cute!), the chevron cardi and added the denim jacket... My surprises were the Priddy stripe dress, the porridge tee (sooooooft), the embroidered tunic top (didn't love it until I tried it on) and (not pictured) the white sweater with the lace panel in back.


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Mar 19, 2014)

Received my Tote... Very similar to the above... LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVEEEEE everything in it. My favorite is the Denim Jacket, and the Priddy stripped dress!


----------



## flushblush (Mar 19, 2014)

Woo hoo! My order has finally been promoted to "complete" status! Now here's hoping it gets on the truck sooner rather than later. :yay: Everyone's totes are looking good, by the way! Kinda hoping I don't get that lace top, but so far there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of variation in the surprise items.


----------



## flushblush (Mar 19, 2014)

I just took another look at the Facebook group and it seems there IS quite a variation of surprises! The possibilities!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 19, 2014)

Just got my tote and I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My two items were the open chevron cardigan and the sporty denim jacket. My surprise items were all amazing! Except for the white open knit sweater that isn't really my style but it's so soft and so pretty! (I'll probably head over to the trade thread and see if anyone wants it). Super happy with my first Golden Tote experience!


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Mar 19, 2014)

I was a little nervous about the white lace top, but it is super pretty on, and has a really good weight to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope yours comes soon!


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 19, 2014)

Such great stuff! Kinda wish I got the $149 tote now!


----------



## camel11 (Mar 19, 2014)

That blue top is perfection! Now I'm sad my profile inexplicably says no blouses! I hope they ignore it......


----------



## vainilla (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Emailed them three days in a row now for my totally message up order - no response.  Tried Facebook and Twitter too.  Needless to say, not impressed with their customer service.  Anyone have any other tips/tricks to getting them to respond?
They used to be awesome at customer service, and to some extent they still are, like the way they try to accommodate requests. However, after last monthÂ´s huge sale improvement they may be experiencing a work overload. They seemed so overwhelmed last month that I did not dare to get a tote this month thinking that perhaps it would be a miss. Apparently I was wrong, but I always have next month!!!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That blue top is perfection! Now I'm sad my profile inexplicably says no blouses! I hope they ignore it......
I told them no blouses too, haha. But I did say that dark blue is my favorite color and that I like solid colors/subtle patterns so who knows?


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 19, 2014)

Here's my tote: I picked the elephant dress (not pictured) and the Aztec skirt. I also got the porridge top in the red floral variation (not pictured). I ordered a size 4 in the elephant dress but got a size two. I squeezed into it but wish I would have gotten the size I ordered.


----------



## greal21 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Here's my tote: I picked the elephant dress (not pictured) and the Aztec skirt. I also got the porridge top in the red floral variation (not pictured). I ordered a size 4 in the elephant dress but got a size two. I squeezed into it but wish I would have gotten the size I ordered.


 I love the last top you got! Very cute! That stinks about the dress though. It seems there's been a few mistakes like that this month. Add that to the poor CS some people have gotten, and unfortunately while they're growing they're also scaring some customers off. I really really hope they get help soon. It's become way too much for only 2 people to take on. :/


----------



## Amydz1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Got my tote today! i picked the maxi dress. I also got the duck tee pictured above and a magenta bralette. I ordered my tote in a medium, but received a small bra. It doesn't fit. I'm hoping to swap it for a medium bralette in any color or for something else. Please pm me if interested. It seems odd that they would send a small, I wonder if they just didn't have another surprise item to send out for the $49 tote?


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my tote:

I picked the elephant dress (not pictured) and the Aztec skirt. I also got the porridge top in the red floral variation (not pictured).
I ordered a size 4 in the elephant dress but got a size two. I squeezed into it but wish I would have gotten the size I ordered.
















 
I love the Aztec skirt. It is really well made and falls like a dream. Also, the wide band is very comfy and flattering.

The last two pics are the same item from the front and then the back. The picture does not do it justice. The quality of the print on the back of the sweater is a little brighter than the pic and the quality is almost like a thick silk. Very high quality.


----------



## daynapc (Mar 19, 2014)

> Got my 149 tote and I LOVE it. There is only one thing that isn't "me"... I got the spring midday dress (adore!! so so cute on! the details on it are so cute!), the chevron cardi and added the denim jacket... My surprises were the Priddy stripe dress, the porridge tee (sooooooft), the embroidered tunic top (didn't love it until I tried it on) and (not pictured) the white sweater with the lace panel in back.Â


 Your tote bag is great. I have that jacket from free people and paid 90 for it on sale. It is so comfortable and fits nice. When I saw GT had something similar, i was kicking myself. Do you ladies know how the inclover floral shirt fits?


----------



## rozzypants (Mar 19, 2014)

I have the floral inclover in small, it's true to size on me..has an elastic waist band and a kind of blousy fit.


----------



## daynapc (Mar 19, 2014)

> I have the floral inclover in small, it's true to size on me..has an elastic waist band and a kind of blousy fit.


 I just traded for it. It seems loose, so I hope my girls fit. I usually wear a medium, but traded for a small.


----------



## rozzypants (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daynapc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just traded for it. It seems loose, so I hope my girls fit. I usually wear a medium, but traded for a small.
I am a 32DD and i have some room to spare in it...


----------



## daynapc (Mar 19, 2014)

> I am a 32DD and i have some room to spare in it...Â


 I'm 36 D so it sounds promising enjoy your tote! This round of gt has a lot more variation. I love seeing all the different items.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 20, 2014)

where do I find the swap thread for golden tote?


----------



## jmcaldwe (Mar 20, 2014)

How does the denim jacket in this month's tote fit? Does it fit small?


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 20, 2014)

Man I am LOVING the look of that denim jacket! I should've picked that instead of the fun &amp; funky sweater I think... I'll have to wait and see when I get my tote though! Mine is expected to arrive Monday. The only thing I've seen so far that I really don't like is the lace panel sweater but I think I'm going to end up with it based on what I've seen so far. To everyone who has received your totes, would you mind telling me which style profile you chose?? Just for my own curiosity! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 20, 2014)

Wish I didn't say no denim in my profile. I love love love that jacket!


----------



## flushblush (Mar 20, 2014)

I know; I love that jacket too and wish I'd either added it on or chosen it instead of the elephant dress, which I'm almost certain will be too small for me (ordered a size smaller than my usual, which I should _know _not to do by now)! I am also curious to know people's style profiles.

My tote is coming Wednesday; why didn't I pay for faster shipping?!


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 20, 2014)

One more sleep until mine arrives!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

where do I find the swap thread for golden tote?


https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137162/golden-tote-trade-list


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 20, 2014)

Mine isn't coming until next Friday!!! Ahhhhhhh. I could cry.


----------



## sammyp056 (Mar 20, 2014)

This is by far my most favorite tote I will wear every piece I got!


----------



## mcgregg1 (Mar 20, 2014)

I finally got a call back about my tracking situation.... They are holding my large tote because they ran out of the easy eyelet dress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have no idea how I didn't end up with one, I literally placed my order in the first ten minutes. The small tote is still just showing 'printed label' &amp; no more feed back on when I'll get the large one. I requested an alternate item but no one responded with a confirmation that they received my request. I've had such a crappy experience this month that I'm kinda turned off the whole thing. I also don't like that they tell you you're order will ship the next Friday after the sale... Way misleading. I'm just hoping they show up before April!


----------



## tiffanys (Mar 20, 2014)

Did anyone else notice the change in totes this month (the actual tote that the clothes come in)?  The drop is a lot shorter and there's no way I could comfortably carry it over my shoulder as a tote filled with items.  Too bad, as I liked having a load of reusable tote bags around.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else notice the change in totes this month (the actual tote that the clothes come in)?  The drop is a lot shorter and there's no way I could comfortably carry it over my shoulder as a tote filled with items.  Too bad, as I liked having a load of reusable tote bags around.
Yeah I was really disappointed with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This was my first tote and one of the reasons why I ordered (other than the fact that I liked this month's options) was the tote itself! I wish I could have gotten the "old" tote instead.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 21, 2014)

Desperately looking for the Puella Blue Striped Empire Maxi dress. SMALL.

Have the Porridge floral red tee or the Blue Skies blue lace top for trade. SMALL.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my tote:

I picked the elephant dress (not pictured) and the Aztec skirt. I also got the porridge top in the red floral variation (not pictured).
I ordered a size 4 in the elephant dress but got a size two. I squeezed into it but wish I would have gotten the size I ordered.
















I am willing to trade the BLUE SKIES BLUE LACE TOP above or the PORRIDGE RED FLORAL TEE (not pictured) for the Puella Striped Empire Blue Maxi dress. All size small.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 21, 2014)

Super happy with my tote!! I got the duck shirt!! ^____^ I got all Medium, which fits me. I loved everything, except for the black Puella Striped dress. The back opening is a no-go for me. &gt;__&lt; I wish I would have gotten a different puella dress!

I'm trying to trade on MSA. Maybe I'll get lucky and get another Porridge tee in a different print in a trade for the puella dress!


----------



## jmcaldwe (Mar 21, 2014)

Thread and supply sell directly from their website. I bought the denim jacket since gt is sold out.


----------



## flushblush (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmcaldwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thread and supply sell directly from their website. I bought the denim jacket since gt is sold out.
Thanks for the tip!! The prices are pretty good, too! Unfortunately, they also have a lot of other cute styles and colors, so now I have a whole new problem on my hands.

Also, Sara from Golden Tote mentioned on the Facebook page that they may be able to order more of those jackets for the GT boutique, so perhaps if enough people ask they'll get more in? Probably won't happen, but it'd be nice to be able to add it on to my next tote for even cheaper.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 21, 2014)

Also, Nordstrom sells T&amp;S if anyone likes free ship and return  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My tote is out for delivery!! I work at home Friday, and I know I'll just be stalking the UPS truck, instead!


----------



## Lizw88 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm new here, I found this thread through googling about Golden Totes. Anywho, I'm anxiously awaiting my first Gt and alas it finally shipped(the printing label was made on the 12th) and will be here by the 26th. I must say though I am a bit frustrated thus far because 1) I put my order in on the 3rd within the first hour so shouldn't it have shipped sooner?!, and 2.) The button down I ordered apparently is back-ordered indefinitely(according to them) and I never got a confirmation about whether my second choice color was available. I'm nervous about getting something else or another size. I keep reading about others receiving items in the wrong size!  I'm also hoping I don't get the bralette I keep seeing. It is a cute option for regular boobed ladies but I'm currently a 34 H so I don't think I could squeeze these monsters into one of those. Ok deep breath it will all be ok. Just feels good to let my anxieties out with people that may understand



 Happy friday all!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lizw88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everyone! I'm new here, I found this thread through googling about Golden Totes. Anywho, I'm anxiously awaiting my first Gt and alas it finally shipped(the printing label was made on the 12th) and will be here by the 26th. I must say though I am a bit frustrated thus far because 1) I put my order in on the 3rd within the first hour so shouldn't it have shipped sooner?!, and 2.) The button down I ordered apparently is back-ordered indefinitely(according to them) and I never got a confirmation about whether my second choice color was available. I'm nervous about getting something else or another size. I keep reading about others receiving items in the wrong size!  I'm also hoping I don't get the bralette I keep seeing. It is a cute option for regular boobed ladies but I'm currently a 34 H so I don't think I could squeeze these monsters into one of those. Ok deep breath it will all be ok. Just feels good to let my anxieties out with people that may understand



 Happy friday all!


Hi, and WELCOME!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you order the $49 tote? It appears that everyone who ordered that tote is getting the bralette unfortunately.. You aren't alone in the issue with the button down, a few girls here complained that that happened to them as well. I believe it was the turqoise color that sold out quickly? YES the totes should've shipped out a long time ago! I think the subscription is growing and the two ladies running the whole thing just cannot keep up anymore. Hopefully they hire on some extra help soon, 'cause the poor shipping times and inconsistent customer service (some get responses to their emails and some don't, some get shipping emails and order confirmation emails and some don't) is almost enough to make people stop subscribing. Luckily, I was really wow'd by last month's tote and by the spoilers for this month so I'll probably stick around a little while longer. Hope you get your items soon and love what you got!


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 21, 2014)

Ahhh my tote has been delivered!!!!!! I'm so excited and can't wait to get home!!


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 21, 2014)

I got my tote! I â™¡ almost everything. The elephant dress is a little big but it works perfect. I'm glad I opted for the 10. I'm not crazy about the button up being teal instead of green. I don't like teal. I was torn between the green one and the red and blue one. Now I wish I had gotten that one.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mine was a bit disappointing...

I LOVE the Priddy dress -- it's a bit sheer, but it will be great this summer.  And, with a blazer, it's office appropriate.  Perfect for getting drinks after work.

The V-Neck dress is lovely but the fabric quality is not great, one of my complaints about GT items.  It's super staticy right now, but I'm sure that will change if spring ever arrives.

The Eyelet Dress-- not as great as expected, but pretty and a great material!

The Elephant Dress: Got a 4, and I REALLY need a 2.  I was afraid it would be too small, and that was a bad decision.  It doesn't fit my chest AT ALL....  So, that's up for swap.

The Porridge Shirt -- Got the duck print, which is the only one I didn't want! Otherwise, I like it.  Up for swap, as well! I just want the other prints!!

The other surprise items -- I literally have them.  Ok, not literally, But I basically have dupes. I'm going to change my comments.  Hopefully I can swap for something I prefer!


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 21, 2014)

> Mine was a bit disappointing... I LOVE the Priddy dress -- it's a bit sheer, but it will be great this summer. Â And, with a blazer, it's office appropriate. Â Perfect for getting drinks after work. The V-Neck dress is lovely but the fabric quality is not great, one of my complaints about GT items. Â It's super staticy right now, but I'm sure that will change if spring ever arrives. The Eyelet Dress-- not as great as expected, but pretty and a great material! The Elephant Dress: Got a 4, and I REALLY need a 2. Â I was afraid it would be too small, and that was a bad decision. Â It doesn't fit my chest AT ALL.... Â So, that's up for swap. The Porridge Shirt -- Got the duck print, which is the only one I didn't want! Otherwise, I like it. Â Up for swap, as well! I just want the other prints!! The other surprise items -- I literally have them. Â Ok, not literally, But I basically have dupes. I'm going to change my comments. Â Hopefully I can swap for something I prefer!


 If your disappointed you have the option to return the whole box


----------



## daynapc (Mar 21, 2014)

Checkout modcloth today. They are having a mystery sale.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daynapc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Checkout modcloth today. They are having a mystery sale.


Thanks for posting! Got two small and one shoes... hopefully I don't get crap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daynapc (Mar 21, 2014)

I know right, maybe we can start a trade group for that stuff


----------



## camel11 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If your disappointed you have the option to return the whole box
I know! I'm not disappointed enough to give it all back, just not as in love as I hoped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 21, 2014)

STILL LOOKING for the PUELLA EMPIRE WAIST BLUE AND WHITE MAXI DRESS in SMALL&gt; 

I am willing to trade the BLUE SKIES BLUE LACE TOP above or the PORRIDGE RED FLORAL TEE (not pictured) for the Puella Striped Empire Blue Maxi dress. All size small.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know! I'm not disappointed enough to give it all back, just not as in love as I hoped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If I was looking to trade 5/6 items I'd prob just send it all back... UNLESS you can find the items you really wanted and trade for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then it's worth it!


----------



## mcgregg1 (Mar 21, 2014)

So weird, my tote showed up today with my requested items but I wasn't expecting it til next week. Customer service told me they just found one of my missing pieces yesterday &amp; there is no way it could have made it from CA to WV in less than 24 hours. I think maybe they got my order confused with someone else's??? Still waiting for my small tote. Should show up Wednesday. Anyway, after all my complaining, I'm super pleased with all my pieces!! I hate the wait every month but I'm always pleasantly surprised. I got the elephant dress, eyelet dress, red floral porridge tee, potters pot stripped shirt, priddy stripped dress, &amp; a cream light weight sweater. Keeping all of it! Did anyone else get the eyelet dress? Do you think the shoulders/sleeves flare out too much?


----------



## camel11 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If I was looking to trade 5/6 items I'd prob just send it all back... UNLESS you can find the items you really wanted and trade for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then it's worth it!
I agree.  I like the dresses I picked, I just thought I'd LOVE them, is all.  I found someone on the fb group to switch my size 4 elephant dress for a size 2, and I think I'm going to be able to swap one of the tops for a swing dress I've been wanting.  Luckily, swapping fixes all ills!


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Mar 21, 2014)

Did anyone else get the eyelet dress? Do you think the shoulders/sleeves flare out too much? I will let you know. I have one in my box waiting for me when I get home!!


----------



## kvanhat (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for posting! Got two small and one shoes... hopefully I don't get crap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I bought 1 small and 2 shoes. I feel the same way. And I'm not sure whether to be excited or scared. Have you ever ordered from ModCloth before? I haven't, but it looks like they have some really cute stuff! And on the other hand I see a lot of items I know I couldn't pull off.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh



> Checkout modcloth today. They are having a mystery sale.


 oh yea I saw this!!! I got 1 apparel and 1 shoe ... They were out of accessories and I just got the social bliss box too or I would have got more!


----------



## AnnaMK (Mar 21, 2014)

> Checkout modcloth today. They are having a mystery sale.


 Thanks! I went way overboard and got 10 apparel as I need some dresses. Still $49 cheaper than a large GT and way cheaper than stitch fix. They have great stuff so even if only 2 or 3 items are fabulous, then I'll consider it a win.


----------



## daynapc (Mar 21, 2014)

I haven't done this before. It is a little scaring, but it only 14 with shipping. There is going to be trade setup for modcloth.


----------



## had706 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mine made it yesterday to the UPS  about 30 minutes from my house but it's not being delivered until Monday.  Boo - why can't they deliver it today?  I know UPS comes to my neighborhood on Saturdays!


----------



## cekerley (Mar 22, 2014)

Just received my first Golden Tote, after nearly six months of attempting to score one but always missing out (I can only surmise because of my slow Internet, as I always try right as they open). Anyway, I ordered the elephant dress in a size 2. Frankly, I would have ordered a size 0 if they had offered it, but I had heard their sizing runs a little small so I figured I was okay. Turns out they incorrectly shipped me a size 4, which is laughably too large. Their returns policy looks pretty stringent. Any suggestions? Also, any size XS ladies out there have experience with GT? Most of my items are size small and fit too big (XS items are great). Any hope this will improve, or should I just count myself out as not one of the demographic they serve?


----------



## Blonde vixen (Mar 22, 2014)

I didn't get my tote yet but I heard of people ordering a size 4 and getting a 2 so if that happens, we can trade. I will never be able to fit in to a size 2.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 22, 2014)

OMG. Loving some of your totes! I especially love that denim jacket &amp; the dresses. I really need to try a Glolden Tote!!! Do they ever do discount codes? And when does the next one with new items start?


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cekerley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just received my first Golden Tote, after nearly six months of attempting to score one but always missing out (I can only surmise because of my slow Internet, as I always try right as they open).

Anyway, I ordered the elephant dress in a size 2. Frankly, I would have ordered a size 0 if they had offered it, but I had heard their sizing runs a little small so I figured I was okay. Turns out they incorrectly shipped me a size 4, which is laughably too large. Their returns policy looks pretty stringent. Any suggestions?

Also, any size XS ladies out there have experience with GT? Most of my items are size small and fit too big (XS items are great). Any hope this will improve, or should I just count myself out as not one of the demographic they serve?

I have not had an issue with sizing yet, but I believe if they sent you the wrong size (meaning not the one you specifically requested) then you can do an exchange? I'm not 100% on that though. I would definitely contact them asap and see if they can correct the mistake for you!


----------



## cekerley (Mar 22, 2014)

That's what I'm hoping! It would stink to have to pay to swap to get the right size when it was an error on their behalf. I already contacted them, so hopefully I'll hear back and they'll be accommodating.


----------



## mckyla (Mar 22, 2014)

> Just received my first Golden Tote, after nearly six months of attempting to score one but always missing out (I can only surmise because of my slow Internet, as I always try right as they open). Anyway, I ordered the elephant dress in a size 2. Frankly, I would have ordered a size 0 if they had offered it, but I had heard their sizing runs a little small so I figured I was okay. Turns out they incorrectly shipped me a size 4, which is laughably too large. Their returns policy looks pretty stringent. Any suggestions? Also, any size XS ladies out there have experience with GT? Most of my items are size small and fit too big (XS items are great). Any hope this will improve, or should I just count myself out as not one of the demographic they serve?


 Make sure to include on Your style profile that you're an xs! I've only done one tote before and the item I chose was available in xs, and they also sent me an xs surprise item and they fit perfectly! This month makes me kind of nervous though because I had to order smalls so fingers crossed lol


----------



## kristab94 (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cekerley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's what I'm hoping! It would stink to have to pay to swap to get the right size when it was an error on their behalf. I already contacted them, so hopefully I'll hear back and they'll be accommodating.
Good luck. If you hear back let me know.  I got one item in wrong color, one item that was stained...and one item in wrong size.  I've emailed/reached out to them on Facebook/Twitter multiple times a day for five days in a row now, no response.  They clearly don't care.  Come Monday I think I'll just need to contest the charge with my credit card company.  Fun stuff.


----------



## lindaaaaaaaaaaa (Mar 24, 2014)

What size did you get for your chevron cardigan and what size are you at stores at Forever 21. I'm a small sometimes and medium others but I ordered small. Now i'm scared that it won't fit from reading other reviews.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Mar 24, 2014)

So frustrated. Still haven't received my tote or any confirmation of shipping or a tracking number. I live in Canada, so I know that when it does ship, it will take about another week to get to me. I ordered within the first 1/2 hour of the sale too.  

Has anyone else still not received theirs?


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 24, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get the Puella Empire waist blue and white striped maxi dress???? Sooooooooo desperately wanting this item.


----------



## andie kar (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *supercanadian1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So frustrated. Still haven't received my tote or any confirmation of shipping or a tracking number. I live in Canada, so I know that when it does ship, it will take about another week to get to me. I ordered within the first 1/2 hour of the sale too.  

Has anyone else still not received theirs? 
I hadn't received anything at all either (tracking wise) and all of a sudden my tote showed up on Friday. Another Canadian on the Facebook trade page was saying the same thing about not receiving any sort of tracking information. My guess is that they just didn't email it out this time because of being so overloaded with emails. I'm guessing yours has probably sent (I kind of assume that they send the Canadian ones at once rather than doing multiple trips to the Post Office) so I'm sure you will get yours soon!


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 24, 2014)

> So frustrated. Still haven't received my tote or any confirmation of shipping or a tracking number. I live in Canada, so I know that when it does ship, it will take about another week to get to me. I ordered within the first 1/2 hour of the sale too. Â  Has anyone else still not received theirs?Â


 I haven't received mine yet either!!!! I live in Pennsylvania and my friend who ordered her's three days after me (I told her about it) received hers last week. I am so beyond annoyed!!!


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 24, 2014)

> So frustrated. Still haven't received my tote or any confirmation of shipping or a tracking number. I live in Canada, so I know that when it does ship, it will take about another week to get to me. I ordered within the first 1/2 hour of the sale too. Â  Has anyone else still not received theirs?Â


 I was just going to post something similar. I ordered win a 1/2 hour too and I'm still waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> emailed them yesterday and hoping to hear back. I'm in BC, so I'd think shipping would be quicker than east coast or no?


----------



## supercanadian1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rubybeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was just going to post something similar. I ordered win a 1/2 hour too and I'm still waiting




emailed them yesterday and hoping to hear back. I'm in BC, so I'd think shipping would be quicker than east coast or no?

Shipping to you should definitely be quicker. I'm in Ontario.

Andie Kar, I am keeping my fingers crossed that my tote 'magically' appears but it won't be today, since the mail has already arrived with no tote in it. Was there a postmark date on your package? You're right, they would more than likely ship all the international packages together. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed that we all receive ours before the end of the week. Sarah responded to someone and said the next sale will be Apr. 7th at 9AM, and they will be doing the photoshoot this Thursday, so I guess we'll be seeing spoilers soon!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 24, 2014)

Received my gold tote today.  Overall I really love it.

-Denim jacket in White - love.  It is a Large and runs a little larger.

-Chevron sweater in white and blue - love runs small

-Priddy black and gray dress  I think it is cute but, it might be a little young on me.

-Noble Sweater in gray  This will be a nice sweater for spring.

-Porridge shirt gray with blue and white surprise.  This runs large.  I would have to wear something underneath.

- Cream Under Skies V-neck shirt with cream embroidery on top.  love this one too.


----------



## rozzypants (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know where I can get the Puella Empire waist blue and white striped maxi dress???? Sooooooooo desperately wanting this item.
Ebay has some Puella maxi's.


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ebay has some Puella maxi's.
Yep, here's one! http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-ANTHROPOLOGIE-by-PUELLA-STRIPED-EMPIRED-BLUE-MAXI-DAY-DRESS-S-/141219700177


----------



## andie kar (Mar 24, 2014)

> Shipping to you should definitely be quicker. I'm in Ontario. Andie Kar, I am keeping my fingers crossed that my tote 'magically' appears but it won't be today, since the mail has already arrived with no tote in it. Was there a postmark date on your package? You're right, they would more than likely ship all the international packages together.Â  I'll keep my fingers crossed that we all receive ours before the end of the week. Sarah responded to someone and said the next sale will be Apr. 7th at 9AM, and they will be doing the photoshoot this Thursday, so I guess we'll be seeing spoilers soon!


 Just checked and the customs form was filed out on the 15th!


----------



## mckyla (Mar 24, 2014)

Trading the spring midday dress in small and the Puella Jersey Dress in xs. If anyone has any porridge shirts in small other than the poppy print please message me!! Also open to general offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 24, 2014)

Has anyone ever ordered two boxes? I'm worried if I get two I'll get duplicates


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 25, 2014)

> Has anyone ever ordered two boxes? I'm worried if I get two I'll get duplicates


 Make a note you ordered two if purchased at separate times they won't send duplicates


----------



## natashaia (Mar 25, 2014)

> I haven't received mine yet either!!!! I live in Pennsylvania and my friend who ordered her's three days after me (I told her about it) received hers last week. I am so beyond annoyed!!!


 Yeah I ordered mine 2 days after the sale went up and I got my tote last Wednesday. I also got a porridge t. And I doubt I was the first 1000 orders. I'm sorry it is taking so long!


----------



## cmello (Mar 25, 2014)

I finally got my tote yesterday when it seems a lot of people got theirs way before mine. I loved everything ( 149 tote)

picked

-blue aztec dress - so perfect for summer and vacation very flattering on

-chevron open cardigan -picked in taupe and ivory perfect for spring/Fall 

surprise

-Ellison lace back top- only item I was unsure off as its boxed and loose. I was even trying to trade it on the fb trade thread but everyone seems to be trading it also. Anyway ended up wearing it to work today and have gotten so many conpliments all day. I've grown to like it over jeans.

-priddy by puella - grey/ivory stripe dress LOVE!! fits like a glove can't wait for warm weather

-porridge tee - grey with blue/white, I asked not to get this in my notes but got it anyway and actually love it SO SOFT and great basic tee.

-embroidery ivory lining tunic- love this also for summer as a tunic or top


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 25, 2014)

​



My golden tote finally arrived!!! The mail man barely had time to put it down before I snatched it up and ran inside!!!! This is my first tote ($149) and I can say without a doubt that it is 100% worth the wait. I picked the Aztec skirt and blue floral top at my pick two!!! The Aztec skirt is AMAZING material and the shirt has a flattering lay. I will have to wear a camisole under the shirt because the space between the buttons definitely allows for a free peep show!!!!






This Priddy dress is amazingly soft and super flattering! Makes me look like a have a thin waist!!!! Any bra suggestions to wear with this??



I really really really didn't want this shirt. I even emailed requesting not to get this shirt but I am happy I received it (not thrilled, but not disappointed by it). It is a nice fit and a casual shirt I'll wear doing errands. I like the color. I didn't want the orange one with the ducks; would have been a COMPLETE waste for me.



I never would have even given this shirt a second glance in stores. Definitely not what I go for ( especially white!!!) but this turned out to be my favorite item from the tote (or right up their with the Aztec skirt)!



This lace shirt is very pretty but seems delicately made. Makes me very nervous as I like clothes that can hold up through wear and tear (my nieces, nephew and god son love to play rough!) still very happy with it.



Ideally, I will wear everything in this tote and love it! If I could do it all over again, I would have picked the denim jacket instead of the floral shirt. Maybe I'll just order another tote before it's too late! Unless someone knows where to buy one or someone is selling theirs reasonably priced ?


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, here's one! http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-ANTHROPOLOGIE-by-PUELLA-STRIPED-EMPIRED-BLUE-MAXI-DAY-DRESS-S-/141219700177
HOLY MOLY That is pricey! Booooo, I will keep an eye on it and see if it goes down.


----------



## daynapc (Mar 25, 2014)

> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would love see how you are going to wear blue floral shirt.


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 25, 2014)

> I would love see how you are going to wear blue floral shirt.


 I have a baby shower Sunday and was planning to wear the floral top, with grey dress pants and tan heels. Other than that, I would casually wear it out with light jeans and cute flats! Maybe even jean shorts of tan shorts this summer?


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 26, 2014)

Got mine today! I picked the knitted hoodie, perfect for an upcoming Beach vacation. I was nervous about the bralette, but it fits and I'll use it for lounging.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 27, 2014)

So, I ordered the 149 tote. I mentioned this in an earlier post but wanted to update everyone on the status. I picked the Elephant dress in size 4 and received a size 2. I emailed them 10 days ago and received a response today. I asked to exchange the dress for the size 4, which is what I ordered. 

_Hi Vania!_

 
_We're so sorry for the mix up. Unfortunately that dress is sold out, but if you can't make the size 2 work we can exchange it for another item or you can return just the dress and we will refund you the $40 add on price. Please let us know which option you prefer._
 
_We hope you're enjoying the rest of your tote!_
 
_Ashley_
Not sure how I feel about this. I don't want anything else really and I feel as if I altered the dress to make it work, I would have to pay my own money to do so, which is not really fair. I feel like asking for one of those bralettes for my troubles lol. I don't know.... any input ladies. Did anyone get the size 4 and want the size 2?


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I ordered the 149 tote. I mentioned this in an earlier post but wanted to update everyone on the status. I picked the Elephant dress in size 4 and received a size 2. I emailed them 10 days ago and received a response today. I asked to exchange the dress for the size 4, which is what I ordered. 

_Hi Vania!_

 
_We're so sorry for the mix up. Unfortunately that dress is sold out, but if you can't make the size 2 work we can exchange it for another item or you can return just the dress and we will refund you the $40 add on price. Please let us know which option you prefer._
 
_We hope you're enjoying the rest of your tote!_
 
_Ashley_
Not sure how I feel about this. I don't want anything else really and I feel as if I altered the dress to make it work, I would have to pay my own money to do so, which is not really fair. I feel like asking for one of those bralettes for my troubles lol. I don't know.... any input ladies. Did anyone get the size 4 and want the size 2? 

It seems like a lot of people who ordered that dress were sent the wrong size. Have you tried the FB trading thread? I actually traded something else with someone who was looking for a 2 instead of a 4 but I'm not sure if she found anyone to trade with


----------



## daynapc (Mar 27, 2014)

Take the 40 and use towards next month. Make sure you don't have to pay to ship it back and ask for the bralette. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## greal21 (Mar 27, 2014)

> So, I ordered the 149 tote. I mentioned this in an earlier post but wanted to update everyone on the status. I picked the Elephant dress in size 4 and received a size 2. I emailed them 10 days ago and received a response today. I asked to exchange the dress for the size 4, which is what I ordered.Â  _Hi Vania!_ Â  _We're so sorry for the mix up. Unfortunately that dress is sold out, but if you can't make the size 2 work we can exchange it for another item or you can return just the dress and we will refund you the $40 add on price. Please let us know which option you prefer._ Â  _We hope you're enjoying the rest of your tote!_ Â  _Ashley_ Not sure how I feel about this. I don't want anything else really and I feel as if I altered the dress to make it work, I would have to pay my own money to do so, which is not really fair. I feel like asking for one of those bralettes for my troubles lol. I don't know.... any input ladies. Did anyone get the size 4 and want the size 2?Â


 I literally just saw a post on FB with a girl with your opposite problem! Her name is Melissa Poon and I commented you were looking to swap!


----------



## camel11 (Mar 27, 2014)

I just did this same swap (although the error was mine, not GT's). I'd send it back anyways, because I'd be super pissed to have to pay swap shipping because GT mixed up. They should give you a credit if you end up keeping it! You should be expected to make it work or deal with mailing it back to them....


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I literally just saw a post on FB with a girl with your opposite problem! Her name is Melissa Poon and I commented you were looking to swap!
Thank you. I will look for her.


----------



## Lizzie8398 (Mar 27, 2014)

A size 2 FSOT just went up on Facebook. Buy that one and send yours back for$40 refund.


----------



## kristab94 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I ordered the 149 tote. I mentioned this in an earlier post but wanted to update everyone on the status. I picked the Elephant dress in size 4 and received a size 2. I emailed them 10 days ago and received a response today. I asked to exchange the dress for the size 4, which is what I ordered. 

_Hi Vania!_

 
_We're so sorry for the mix up. Unfortunately that dress is sold out, but if you can't make the size 2 work we can exchange it for another item or you can return just the dress and we will refund you the $40 add on price. Please let us know which option you prefer._
 
_We hope you're enjoying the rest of your tote!_
 
_Ashley_
Not sure how I feel about this. I don't want anything else really and I feel as if I altered the dress to make it work, I would have to pay my own money to do so, which is not really fair. I feel like asking for one of those bralettes for my troubles lol. I don't know.... any input ladies. Did anyone get the size 4 and want the size 2? 

Same thing happened to me.  Pretty annoyed about it.  Found out they take the girl who responds to customer service emails off that task so they can sell more totes.  I can't believe a company would make such decision surrounding a customer service position.  To me it's very clear they value making money far more than customer service.  I ended up contesting the charge with my credit card company, since all three of my items were wrong and they didn't care to do anything about it. And I won't be ordering from them again, don't need the headache, which is sad because I did love the clothing.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same thing happened to me.  Pretty annoyed about it.  *Found out they take the girl who responds to customer service emails off that task so they can sell more totes.*  I can't believe a company would make such decision surrounding a customer service position.  To me it's very clear they value making money far more than customer service.  I ended up contesting the charge with my credit card company, since all three of my items were wrong and they didn't care to do anything about it. And I won't be ordering from them again, don't need the headache, which is sad because I did love the clothing. 
I don't really get what you mean by this......From what I understand, the "company" is really just Sara &amp; Rosemary (with Rosemary being the main CS rep), so it would make sense that after the initial sale happens, both of them need to be focused on pulling the clothes and fulfilling orders. I am not saying they should have let CS fall to the wayside, but it would be in their best interest to get clothes out....People already complain enough when their totes arrive near the end of the month. They also hired another person to take on Rosemary's role on responding to CS inquiries. What more would you want from them? They are a small company that is clearly growing bigger than either imagined and are experiencing growing pains, like every single start up does.


----------



## kristab94 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't really get what you mean by this......From what I understand, the "company" is really just Sara &amp; Rosemary (with Rosemary being the main CS rep), so it would make sense that after the initial sale happens, both of them need to be focused on pulling the clothes and fulfilling orders. I am not saying they should have let CS fall to the wayside, but it would be in their best interest to get clothes out....People already complain enough when their totes arrive near the end of the month. They also hired another person to take on Rosemary's role on responding to CS inquiries. What more would you want from them? They are a small company that is clearly growing bigger than either imagined and are experiencing growing pains, like every single start up does. 
In my case - I reported my issue with all three items while they were still selling totes.  Had they responded to my email in a timely manner, they could have resolved the issue.  Instead, they ignored all their customer services emails while they sold through their stock, allowing people to purchase the items that I should have been sent in the first place. By the time they got around to even bothering to read my email, they were sold out off stuff and couldn't do anything about it.  To me, that show a company (no matter how many people they have) doesn't care about their customers and just wants to sell, sell, sell.


----------



## flushblush (Mar 27, 2014)

My first $149 tote finally came yesterday! Here's what I got:


















I put everything up FSOT on the Facebook group, except for the Porridge shirt (LOVE), plaid shirt (I want more colors now!), and the Priddy dress (on the fence about this one - what do you guys think?). Crushed that I don't have the boobage to fill out the cute elephant dress! This tote was kind of a wash for me, sadly - I don't think I can justify getting another one anytime soon, but it was fun! None of the April spoilers have caught my eye so far, hopefully it stays that way because I'm weak, lol. (The spoilers are on Instagram if you haven't seen yet!)


----------



## hellorigby (Mar 27, 2014)

@flushblush love the priddy dress on you! looks super cute.

also, they've posted other spoilers on their FB page (denim jacket and lace dress that they didn't post to IG!)


----------



## flushblush (Mar 27, 2014)

> @flushblush Â love the priddy dress on you! looks super cute. also, they've posted other spoilers on their FB page (denim jacket and lace dress that they didn't post to IG!)


 Thank you! And darn it, I really didn't need to see those FB spoilers - that lace dress is really pretty! Must... stay... strong...


----------



## hellorigby (Mar 27, 2014)

@flushblush i skipped last month so i could save for this month, and nothing really "wowed" me. glad i did because i loveeee that jacket + dress!


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok, a little update. So this shirt is super cute and soft but not flattering on my body type. And I have to wear a tank underneath or else my boobs fall out. Anyone else have that problem?



Would have been a great pregnancy shirt! Oh well. I'll run errands in it.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 27, 2014)

I had the same problem with the porridge shirt. My boobs made it hang down like a maternity shirt. I traded it though and got something that looks great. Lots of folks love the porridge shirts. Try to trade/sell it? The facebook trade page was flooded with people iso them.


----------



## daynapc (Mar 27, 2014)

I love the new April spoilers! I am really feeling the two dark color dresses. Anyone else have a favorite yet


----------



## camel11 (Mar 27, 2014)

I REALLY hope this is in the $49 tote!! I need this dress it's perfect for meeeeee.  On the weekends, I only wear these type of dresses all summer.


----------



## daynapc (Mar 27, 2014)

This is my favorite too!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm really glad I don't love any of the April spoilers, because I can't justify spending so much money on clothes two months in a row! XD I think the whole April vibe isn't my style, so I'll probably sit it out, but I hope everyone else loves it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 28, 2014)

Darn, I took the tags off. Lesson learned! Thanks for the tip for next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mpoon (Mar 28, 2014)

Are you still looking for a size 4 elephant dress? I need a size 2!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I REALLY hope this is in the $49 tote!! I need this dress it's perfect for meeeeee.  On the weekends, I only wear these type of dresses all summer.
I believe they posted on facebook that this would be in both tote options


----------



## camel11 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I believe they posted on facebook that this would be in both tote options
I just saw that! YAY! I'm excited -- I spent a ton of money on clothes this month, so I'm not letting myself get a $149.  I also have plenty of clothing like the other spoilers I saw, so I'm really happy about this!

I wonder who the dress is by...


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are you still looking for a size 4 elephant dress? I need a size 2!
@mpoon I am!!!!!!!! I will PM you


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I ordered the 149 tote. I mentioned this in an earlier post but wanted to update everyone on the status. I picked the Elephant dress in size 4 and received a size 2. I emailed them 10 days ago and received a response today. I asked to exchange the dress for the size 4, which is what I ordered. 

_Hi Vania!_

 
_We're so sorry for the mix up. Unfortunately that dress is sold out, but if you can't make the size 2 work we can exchange it for another item or you can return just the dress and we will refund you the $40 add on price. Please let us know which option you prefer._
 
_We hope you're enjoying the rest of your tote!_
 
_Ashley_
Not sure how I feel about this. I don't want anything else really and I feel as if I altered the dress to make it work, I would have to pay my own money to do so, which is not really fair. I feel like asking for one of those bralettes for my troubles lol. I don't know.... any input ladies. Did anyone get the size 4 and want the size 2? 

So here is an update. I got a quote from my seamstress on how much it would cost to make a few alterations to my size 2 dress. It would be $28 or I could just loose a few lbs or wear it on my skinny days and hold my breath, or I could pay to ship it back to GT. Grrrrrr I don't love either of these options but I want to keep the dress. 

Here is my reply to GT:

_Rosemary or Ashley,_   _I spoke to my seamstress and she will be able to make my size 2 dress work. I really want this dress so I will keep it, but I will have to pay $28 for the alterations. This is unfortunate because I picked the size 4 in my order. If I returned it, I would have to pay for shipping and this is also another expense. Is there any way I could get the Flawless Bralette to compensate some of these extra costs and simply as a good customer service measure?_   _Thanks for your time,_ _Vania_


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 28, 2014)

Hmmm, not really interested in these spoilers. o___o I'll probably skip unless the rose dress is in the $49 tote.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 30, 2014)

@flushblush I think every single one of those items looks super cute on you! Even the elephant dress! I don't have boobage either, but I have these little rubbery boob inserts that I stick in my bra when I need some extra oomph. You should look into those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm, not really interested in these spoilers. o___o I'll probably skip unless the rose dress is in the $49 tote.

It is, I believe. That is the only spoiler I'm excited for also but I'm REALLY excited for it. I don't think I'll be doing another $149 tote for a long time.


----------



## CSCS (Mar 30, 2014)

The sailboat sweater from the April spoilers looks so amazing but apparently it's only going to be in the $149 tote. What do you guys think are the chances of being able to get the sweater without buying the $149 tote? (either as an add-on or elsewhere online)


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 30, 2014)

The sailboat sweater is also sold by Stitch Fix. If you do a search, you can probably find the manufacturer from a stitch fix review.



> The sailboat sweater from the April spoilers looks so amazing but apparently it's only going to be in the $149 tote. What do you guys think are the chances of being able to get the sweater without buying the $149 tote? (either as an add-on or elsewhere online)


----------



## CSCS (Mar 30, 2014)

So



> The sailboat sweater is also sold by Stitch Fix. If you do a search, you can probably find the manufacturer from a stitch fix review.


 So I did, thank you! It's by THML and is called the Tiller sailboat sweater, $68.


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 31, 2014)

Hummmmm.....I'm not sure about April. I was going to do the $149 bag, but I know a few of these dresses are a no for me. The length on the pink dress is all wrong for me and the blue dress is adorable but I could never pull off that back. I love the green maxi and the red dress though. What to do.......what to do? Anyways, I appreciate the photos that people post, so that I can see "real" people wearing the clothing. Here's me in my knitted hoodie from April. I really like it, but it's quite delicate so I have to be careful while wearing it.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 31, 2014)

How did y'all see the sailboat sweater I don't see it on their Facebook.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm new to Golden Tote but loved the spoilers so I think I might spring for it. Does anyone know what time zone they're in so I know when they go live tomorrow?

Thank you!!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 31, 2014)

They don't go live tomorrow they go live Monday the 7th.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They don't go live tomorrow they go live Monday the 7th.
Thanks for the correction!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Mar 31, 2014)

I thought it was tomorrow to so I emailed them.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I thought it was tomorrow to so I emailed them.
Yeah, I just checked their Facebook and they said the 7th there too.


----------



## Disneyfan (Mar 31, 2014)

Question, the long sleeved tunic - Do you think that was only meant for covering swimwear, or can it be worn with jeans as a regular shirt?


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 31, 2014)

I would totally wear it alone, especially in that cream color. That's the only item that is tempting me this month, but after two 149 totes in a row I need to step back for at least a month!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question, the long sleeved tunic - Do you think that was only meant for covering swimwear, or can it be worn with jeans as a regular shirt?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question, the long sleeved tunic - Do you think that was only meant for covering swimwear, or can it be worn with jeans as a regular shirt?





I'd wear it separately too. It looks a little thicker than just beach cover-up material. And love that design!


----------



## roskandy (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey girls,

Any thoughts on how to style the lace back shirt? This one:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130785/lightbox/post/2313574/id/239549 (not my pic)

I think it's super cute but I'm having trouble coming up with what to wear underneath. I initially tried it on with a hot pink knee length nightie, which actually was super cute, but obv isn't outside appropriate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'd wear it separately too. It looks a little thicker than just beach cover-up material. And love that design!
Oh! And realized I didn't answer your question - I think it would look really cute with jeans.


----------



## Disneyfan (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks all, I think I'll order the tunic then next week. I hope its in the $49 section.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey girls,

Any thoughts on how to style the lace back shirt? This one:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130785/lightbox/post/2313574/id/239549 (not my pic)

I think it's super cute but I'm having trouble coming up with what to wear underneath. I initially tried it on with a hot pink knee length nightie, which actually was super cute, but obv isn't outside appropriate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Is it lace front and back? I'd pop color under it with a bright cami (hot pink) and wear with jeans. Or wear it with a white cami (like in the pic) tucked into one of those flouncy Zoe-skirts in some fun print. (What is that skirt style called!? You all know what I'm talking about though.) 

I'm not a stylist though! That just ran through my head.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't remember if I posted this here or not so forgive me if I did. But if anyone was wanting the denim jacket from Golden Tote and didn't get it, Kohl's has a great one for like $25 or less (Can't remember exactly). I bought it and am LOVING IT.


----------



## greer (Apr 3, 2014)

Not really feeling the spoilers this month. What is everyone else thinking? It would be my first break from a tote in awhile!


----------



## lissa3243 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm also taking a break this month. Nothing was shouting at me and I spent so much last month because I got a 49 and a 149


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 3, 2014)

I might be in a retail frenzy (coping with some major stress right now) but the Golden Tote looks good to me and I think this might be my first month giving it a shot. This dress was just put on their spoilers and I think it would really suit me and be perfect for summer!


----------



## vainilla (Apr 3, 2014)

I did not like last month's options, they were not my style, everything looked too formal and slightly conservative considering that I work at home and do not need 'professional' clothing. This month I am going crazy making up my mind since I am in love with everything. I like that they present different styles, different months so that they can suit everyone.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vainilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did not like last month's options, they were not my style, everything looked too formal and slightly conservative considering that I work at home and do not need 'professional' clothing. This month I am going crazy making up my mind since I am in love with everything. I like that they present different styles, different months so that they can suit everyone.
Agreed; I work from home too. I need fun stuff and summery stuff. This month I love it all, even the sort of strange pant/top set that look like pajamas. I love these prints and colors!

How quickly do the popular items sell out? And what time are they released? Do I need to be at my computer at midnight EST April 7th to get the best selection? Or do they go on sale at another time!?

Thanks in advance for the answers; new to GT here.


----------



## vainilla (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed; I work from home too. I need fun stuff and summery stuff. This month I love it all, even the sort of strange pant/top set that look like pajamas. I love these prints and colors!

How quickly do the popular items sell out? And what time are they released? Do I need to be at my computer at midnight EST April 7th to get the best selection? Or do they go on sale at another time!?

Thanks in advance for the answers; new to GT here. 



 
EVERYTHING sells out real fast, so be there five minutes before with the mouse in your hand. They launch sale this Monday April 7th at noon PST. I am also in love with those trousers and top, they seem really comfortable but also stylish. 

Hope you enjoy your GT.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vainilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  EVERYTHING sells out real fast, so be there five minutes before with the mouse in your hand. They launch sale this Monday April 7th at noon PST. I am also in love with those trousers and top, they seem really comfortable but also stylish. 

Hope you enjoy your GT.
Ahhh! No!

I'm going to have to delegate this task to a reliable friend (or family member). At noon PST I'm taking the comprehensive exam for my graduate degree. What awful timing!

And I adore that dress ...

But thanks for the tips! At least I have the spoilers so I know what to direct them to choose for my two items!


----------



## tara1012 (Apr 3, 2014)

I thought it was 9 am PST and noon EST??


----------



## roxysurfajk (Apr 3, 2014)

Last month did sell out fast except for the one dress.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Agreed; I work from home too. I need fun stuff and summery stuff. This month I love it all, even the sort of strange pant/top set that look like pajamas. I love these prints and colors!

Â 

How quickly do the popular items sell out? And what time are they released? Do I need to be at my computer at midnight EST April 7th to get the best selection? Or do they go on sale at another time!?

Â 

Thanks in advance for the answers; new to GT here.Â 



Â 


I have two similar pairs of pants and I love them!! They are so comfy but look great at the same time, it's the best solution to work at home outings!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Apr 3, 2014)

Where are y'all seeing this pics? The sailboat sweater and tunic are not on their Facebook.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Where are y'all seeing this pics? The sailboat sweater and tunic are not on their Facebook.
The sailboat sweater and tunic were on their Instagram feed.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks so much.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have two similar pairs of pants and I love them!! They are so comfy but look great at the same time, it's the best solution to work at home outings!
I've seen some people wearing similar and I've been so jealous. That print! I adore it! And the style is really cute.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I thought it was 9 am PST and noon EST??
Good question; I had been assuming noon EST too ... 

Am having a lot of trouble rallying someone reliable to buy my tote for me. Am getting worried. If it's at 9am PST then I could actually do it myself.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Apr 3, 2014)

Will the pant be sold with the shirt or separate.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Apr 3, 2014)

> Good question; I had been assuming noon EST too ...Â  Am having a lot of trouble rallying someone reliable to buy my tote for me. Am getting worried. If it's at 9am PST then I could actually do it myself.Â


I live in Texas they told me it goes live for me at 11am if that helps.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I live in Texas they told me it goes live for me at 11am if that helps.
That means noon EST! And would mean 9am for me. That would be PERFECT.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That means noon EST! And would mean 9am for me. That would be PERFECT.
Oh! Just saw they commented on Facebook in response to someone and it is 9am PST. Lovely!

Edited to Add: I just received an email response from Golden Tote directly and they also confirmed 9am PST.


----------



## greal21 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm not in LOVE with anything this month, but the navy dress with the floral print. I also like the lace raglan top they said would be a surprise. If it's in both sizes, I'll probably just get the small tote this month. (First time ever going small) I do however want the edgy lace top from last month since I've seen the way the one stylish blogger styled hers. LOVE it, and totally my style!


----------



## greer (Apr 4, 2014)

> I'm not in LOVE with anything this month, but the navy dress with the floral print. I also like the lace raglan top they said would be a surprise. If it's in both sizes, I'll probably just get the small tote this month. (First time ever going small) I do however want the edgy lace top from last month since I've seen the way the one stylish blogger styled hers. LOVE it, and totally my style!


 I love that dress but am a 36d and no way to wear a bra. This would be my first month skipping since November!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love that dress but am a 36d and no way to wear a bra. This would be my first month skipping since November!
Agreed; that dress is adorable but not bra friendly!


----------



## vainilla (Apr 4, 2014)

I have the same problem with the greenish maxi dress. Looks super pretty, but with a 36D will probably highlight my chest even more. Super confused this month, I love everything, but dresses are a piece of clothing that you must wear before buying.


----------



## dayzeek (Apr 4, 2014)

Can anyone give me an idea of sizing? I've never order but I HAVE to this month! Looking at their chart, I'd be a M according to measurements, but I always go with L at places like Forever21 or Modcloth since I'm 5'10 for length and not big on a tight fit, but I don't want to order things I'll drown in. Thoughts?


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can anyone give me an idea of sizing? I've never order but I HAVE to this month! Looking at their chart, I'd be a M according to measurements, but I always go with L at places like Forever21 or Modcloth since I'm 5'10 for length and not big on a tight fit, but I don't want to order things I'll drown in. Thoughts?
I go for L at Forever21 and Modcloth, too, but the size M tote was perfect for me last month. Everything fit perfectly - even the dresses I got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Am I wrong in speculating that items in the $49 tote sell out much more quickly than in the $149 tote? Or maybe my taste is just completely awry?


----------



## Amydz1 (Apr 5, 2014)

This looks just like the jacket from the spoilers: http://www.francescas.com/product/jun+%26+ivy+embroidered+denim+jacket.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## natashaia (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't like the lace top for the first 1000 people. I hope I can get out of getting it. I am super excited for a couple items this month. i may get a 149 tote!


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't like the lace top for the first 1000 people. I hope I can get out of getting it. I am super excited for a couple items this month. i may get a 149 tote! 
All you have to do is specify in your order notes to NOT get the lace top, it's worked for me every time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CSCS (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm so excited about the spoiler raglan top! Apparently, it comes in white lace w/ black sleeves and black lace w/ grey sleeves: http://www.freepeople.com/lace-baseball-3-4-sleeve-top/


----------



## dayzeek (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I go for L at Forever21 and Modcloth, too, but the size M tote was perfect for me last month. Everything fit perfectly - even the dresses I got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks, that's good to hear. I think the reason I keep going back and forth is because I have my eye on the blue floral dress and the denim jacket. I always love my jackets to be a little on the larger side since I HATE feeling like I can't move my arms above my head, hahaa. But then, I think the dress would be a tent on me in a large, since it's going to run large as it's so flowy.

Stupid decisions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greal21 (Apr 6, 2014)

> I'm so excited about the spoilerÂ raglan top! Apparently, it comes in white lace w/ black sleevesÂ and black lace w/ grey sleeves:Â http://www.freepeople.com/lace-baseball-3-4-sleeve-top/


 I am too! I think it's my favorite out of everything, lol!


----------



## greal21 (Apr 6, 2014)

> Thanks, that's good to hear. I think the reason I keep going back and forth is because I have my eye on the blue floral dress and the denim jacket. I always love my jackets to be a little on the larger sideÂ since I HATE feeling like I can't move my arms above my head, hahaa.Â But then, I think the dress would be a tent on me in a large, since it's going to run largeÂ as it's so flowy. Stupid decisions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You can order different sizes for your chosen items. Get a medium in the dress and a large in the jacket.


----------



## Amydz1 (Apr 6, 2014)

So what have we heard will be in the $49 tote as choice?


----------



## dayzeek (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greal21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can order different sizes for your chosen items. Get a medium in the dress and a large in the jacket.
Hahaa! What??! See! I had no idea - never ordered one before. I thought the whole tote was like a one size thing. Now I can sleep tonight, lmfao


----------



## CSCS (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amydz1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So what have we heard will be in the $49 tote as choice?
I think the $40 and under items will be in it, i.e. the Macroflower dress and breezy open back dress etc.


----------



## Amydz1 (Apr 6, 2014)

> I think the $40 and under items will be in it, i.e. the Macroflower dress and breezy open back dress etc.


 Cool, I like the open back dress and the scalloped tank and the trim tank. Hopefully at least one of those will be available. What does everyone else have their eye on?


----------



## CSCS (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amydz1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Cool, I like the open back dress and the scalloped tank and the trim tank. Hopefully at least one of those will be available. What does everyone else have their eye on?
 
I'm planning on the open back dress, though this is the first month I'm actually severely tempted by the $149 tote. I love the variegated print dress, the white lace dress and the sailboat sweater!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  






So this tunic has brought me back to GT. I had two previous totes that were misses and have been swapping for items instead. I'm also digging the lace baseball tee after seeing it with a normal tank under it in the Free People link posted above. It just looks off with a bralette the way GT has it on their IG.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm going for the pants! Big tote all the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teenyfish (Apr 7, 2014)

So.... said I wasn't going to buy anything. BUT, looks like I'm going to get the $149 tote. Wow I'm so bad!


----------



## camel11 (Apr 7, 2014)

I skipped-- I love the breezy dress, but not enough for Tote + shipping price.   I desperately need new cute clothes to take dog to the dog park in... or not even cute, just something appropriate for dust and dog hair.

It's ok!


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 7, 2014)

Just tried ordering a $149 tote and it's all the products from last month, but the $49 is updated. I didn't want to order until Friday anyways because I DO NOT want that lace too, but I wanted to see my options. Bummer. Hope they fix the problem soon


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 7, 2014)

I think I am going to skip. The one thing I reallllly liked was the Variegated Print Dress but I don't think I feel like spending $160 for it. I'm not a huge fan of anything in the $49 bag either, I sort of liked the tank, but then I thought Rachel, spending $60 on one tank top and not knowing what the other two pieces are? STOP.


----------



## greal21 (Apr 7, 2014)

Annnnnd done! The site works flawless ever since the update it seems. I got the open back dress &lt;3 and added on the edgy lace top from last months tote. Kind of stinks I know what the surprise is on one hand, but on the other hand LOVE the lace raglan tee I'll be getting! All the dresses in the $149 tote were super cute, but I really need more easy to wear pieces lately. Can't wait to get my stuff!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Apr 7, 2014)

Got the 149$ tote with the Tunic in taupe and the Cleopatra Dress in coral. I need some new beachy clothes as I've heard a rumor that summer will be coming soon to Chicago.


----------



## euripus (Apr 7, 2014)

Woot.  Got the pants, the embroidered tank that was paired with it, and added on the tunic in taupe.  Also asked not to get the lace raglan top... not my favorite.  Yay!  So excited to get mine.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 7, 2014)

I just ordered the variegated print dress and striped pants! Success! I noticed it took a few minutes for the site to properly update.


----------



## AshleyCT (Apr 7, 2014)

Since I was good and put my federal tax refund in my savings account/used it to pay off my credit card, I decided I could spend my little state refund on a tote, hehe. I went for the mint abstract dot maxi dress and the embroidered 'getaway' tunic - I hope they fit!! The tunic being 100% cotton (I couldn't tell from the pic if it would be cotton or polyester) and the adorable lace spoiler tee made me splurge for the $149 tote!


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 7, 2014)

Got the $49 tote with the zebra blouse. The L was already sold out! That's real fast.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope the woo top looks okay with a black cami under it! I love the way it looks, just not sure if I can pull it off.


----------



## Andi B (Apr 7, 2014)

I thought I was going to skip this month, but I kept going back to that rose print dress.  I wish it had been available in the $49 tote, but I just went for the $149 with the edgy lace top.  I will only get a 5 item tote due to the value of the dress, but I'm okay with that since I pretty much know what I'll get for 3 of 5 of the items, and maybe they'll give me one of the prior month items I mentioned in my comments like they did last month.


----------



## dayzeek (Apr 7, 2014)

Ordered the $149 tote with the open back dress and the denim jacket, and also asked not to get the raglan since it's not really my style. Cannot wait for summer concert season to arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Apr 7, 2014)

the dress i want is out of a large. i don't want to gamble with a medium. oh well. i like some of the tops but not enough to buy a tote with them. 

i like the floral dress, but i know i won't wear it much if i get it.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 7, 2014)

Does anyone know how to see the Variegated dress color options? There is a Navy and Green option but the pics only show one color. Which color is the one that they are showing? Navy or Green?


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know how to see the Variegated dress color options? There is a Navy and Green option but the pics only show one color. Which color is the one that they are showing? Navy or Green? 
NVM the pics show a minimal difference in the colors. They are almost the same to me but I can see the slight green and blue accents now.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 7, 2014)

I got the 149 tote with the Woo black maxi dress and the Variegated aztec print dress. Neither of these were my first choice but things ran out so fast in my size. Booooo


----------



## natashaia (Apr 7, 2014)

i love how nice their CS is on Facebook. i think its awesome that they respond so promptly on their opening sale day! 

I'm still bummed that my picks are out of stock. hoping for restocks


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 7, 2014)

This is my first time with Golden Tote, and I just paid for the $149 tote plus international shipping. Looks like I'm not shopping any time soon (probably will, though)! I really hope everything fits. I fell in love with the slik floral dress and couldn't help myself. I wanted to get that backless print dress, but they ran out of smalls, so I just ended up going with the multi-strap tank (not the best value IMO, but I know for a fact I'll wear it).

In general, how thin is the material their items? Do they tend to be thin and see-through, or does it just depend on the item? I got the black in the tank just in case, but it'll be handy to know for future purchases.


----------



## Amydz1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone received the Aztec Spring midi skirt last month?  How stretchy is the waist?  Usually I am a medium but they only have small.  I was just wondering if the sizing might still work, the rest seems flowy enough.  My trouble area is my hips, which seems to be fine in this style of skirt.  Just wondering about waist...


----------



## hellorigby (Apr 7, 2014)

Ordered mine this morning, just got the $49 tote this time with the Macroflower Dress in Navy and asked to not receive the Raglan since its similar to something else I already own. Lots of good choices this month, but already overdid it at the Sephora sale so...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amydz1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone received the Aztec Spring midi skirt last month?  How stretchy is the waist?  Usually I am a medium but they only have small.  I was just wondering if the sizing might still work, the rest seems flowy enough.  My trouble area is my hips, which seems to be fine in this style of skirt.  Just wondering about waist...
I got the small and the waist was very generous. I don't think it has stretch in it but my true waist is about 27in and I feel like this hit me at my low waist bc of how generous the sizing was. I was hoping to wear it at my true or high waist but it is so lovely either way. It was much more beautiful than I expected. It drapes very nicely and is stunning!


----------



## nectarbean (Apr 7, 2014)

This is my second tote. Hoping to be more successful than my first. I got the open back dress.


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm taking a pass this month, I spent so much last month and hardly anything worked for me. Nothing is really calling my name anyways so I'll save my money! Can't wait to see what surprise items you girls get though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amydz1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the small and the waist was very generous. I don't think it has stretch in it but my true waist is about 27in and I feel like this hit me at my low waist bc of how generous the sizing was. I was hoping to wear it at my true or high waist but it is so lovely either way. It was much more beautiful than I expected. It drapes very nicely and is stunning!
Thanks!  I think you just convinced me!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 7, 2014)

I tried to order at 12:08 and they were out of the woo black maxi dress in medium the second I hit "place order." Boo! Then I had to work, and now a lot of things are out already. But I got the ivory maxi skirt in the $49 tote that I was into from last month so hopefully it all works well. Looking for a few cheerier updates for spring and summer.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vainilla (Apr 7, 2014)

I had a hard time choosing this month. Even though, I ordered the big tote with the black maxi and the green maxi. I also just had to add the while lace dress, the trousers and the tribal top. But even after getting five items, I still wanted some more!! This is becoming a total obsession. I really, really hope to be able to skip for May.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Apr 7, 2014)

Got the embroidered denim jacket + white zebra shirt, added the silk dress...considering getting a $49 tote later today ahhhhh


----------



## teenyfish (Apr 7, 2014)

Ordered the $149 tote with the colorblock dress in blue and the variegated print dress in navy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Super excited!


----------



## kvanhat (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm really trying not to order this month, but I know I'm going to regret not buying those striped pants. I loved them...and my size is gone.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the embroidered denim jacket + white zebra shirt, added the silk dress...considering getting a $49 tote later today ahhhhh
I am also considering ordering a second tote (the 49 one) and getting the zebra shirt. I don't know if I should pick the white or navy option. Both are cute but I wonder which I would wear at the office more.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am also considering ordering a second tote (the 49 one) and getting the zebra shirt. I don't know if I should pick the white or navy option. Both are cute but I wonder which I would wear at the office more. 
I picked the white one because I thought it would be more 'summer-y' over dresses. who says you have to pick only one??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 8, 2014)

Question!!!!

I read someone post on the Facebook group that certain items that you choose make it so that you eliminate and item from your box. Is this true????? How do I know which items do this???


----------



## Andi B (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question!!!!

I read someone post on the Facebook group that certain items that you choose make it so that you eliminate and item from your box. Is this true????? How do I know which items do this???
Yes, this is true. It applies to one of the items I picked this month, the Cinched Silk (rose print) Dress.  At the end of the item description, it says, "DUE TO THE COST OF THIS ITEM, IF YOU CHOOSE IT YOU WILL RECEIVE A FIVE ITEM TOTE." 

As far as I can tell, the only other $149 tote item still in stock that this applies to is the Lace Brocade Dress.


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if Golden Tote restocks things that are out after the first day or the sale? I really wanted the denim jacket and sail boat sweater. (Cue heart shattering sound)


----------



## supercanadian1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if Golden Tote restocks things that are out after the first day or the sale? I really wanted the denim jacket and sail boat sweater. (Cue heart shattering sound)
You can ask them on Facebook. They are usually really good at answering, and they'll let you know if they can order more or not. Some things, they flat out tell people that they cannot and will not be getting more of, but I've seen them restock things quite often.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 8, 2014)

That white zebra blouse looked so lovely for spring so I went for a $49 tote as well. It's my first tote month so I might as well go for it all! Also, I thought I saw a Facebook post yesterday that they were already restocking a few items but don't remember which ones.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, this is true. It applies to one of the items I picked this month, the Cinched Silk (rose print) Dress.  At the end of the item description, it says, "DUE TO THE COST OF THIS ITEM, IF YOU CHOOSE IT YOU WILL RECEIVE A FIVE ITEM TOTE." 

As far as I can tell, the only other $149 tote item still in stock that this applies to is the Lace Brocade Dress.
Hmmmm I don't think the items I picked counted but not sure. I picked the black maxi woo dress and the Varigated dress.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 8, 2014)

> Hmmmm I don't think the items I picked counted but not sure. I picked the black maxi woo dress and the Varigated dress.Â


 I know for certain the variegated dress didn't say anything - I picked that too. So cute!


----------



## mcgregg1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I was so going to pass this month.... and then they restocked what I wanted! I ended up getting the $149 tote with the Breezy Open Back Dress and the Variegated Print Dress. Loved both of them! Just wondering what to wear (bra wise) under the open back dress. I hope my order makes it to me in a reasonable amount of time this month. Last month was ridiculous! One of my items was sold out &amp; I ended up waiting forever. However, they did make it up to me so I can't complain too much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcgregg1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was so going to pass this month.... and then they restocked what I wanted! I ended up getting the $149 tote with the Breezy Open Back Dress and the Variegated Print Dress. Loved both of them! Just wondering what to wear (bra wise) under the open back dress. I hope my order makes it to me in a reasonable amount of time this month. Last month was ridiculous! One of my items was sold out &amp; I ended up waiting forever. However, they did make it up to me so I can't complain too much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
yay for getting what you wanted!

I would say go 1) braless if you are brave, 2) one of those gravity defying bras that stick to you and have no back, 3) a bra-lette that has a cool back so that it looks kinda free people-esque, 4) wear it over a swim suit, or 5) regular bra + a cardigan (kinda defeats the purpose but hey)...

Just curious, how did they make it up to you?


----------



## greer (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcgregg1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was so going to pass this month.... and then they restocked what I wanted! I ended up getting the $149 tote with the Breezy Open Back Dress and the Variegated Print Dress. Loved both of them! Just wondering what to wear (bra wise) under the open back dress. I hope my order makes it to me in a reasonable amount of time this month. Last month was ridiculous! One of my items was sold out &amp; I ended up waiting forever. However, they did make it up to me so I can't complain too much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm a 36D and got the open-back dress. I traded last month for one of the lace bralette's in a deep purple that I am going to see if it works. I'm also on the hunt for a bandeau bra to see if that would work too. Going braless is NOT an option for me.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm a 36D too, and I loooove the lace bralette. When I first pulled it out, I thought no way in HELL is this going to work. Now, I adore it.


----------



## mcgregg1 (Apr 9, 2014)

TheNewMrsRivers I had ordered the easy eyelet dress last month &amp; they ran out so my order got way delayed. They originally asked if I wanted any other boutique items in place of the the dress so I requested the fun &amp; funky sweatshirt.... A couple days later they emailed back &amp; told me that they found an extra of the dress that I originally wanted. When my order finally arrived, I got what I requested when I first placed the order ( eyelet dress &amp; elephant dress) &amp; they threw the fun &amp; funky sweatshirt in too to make up for the delay &amp; confusion. So in the end I got three boutique pieces instead of two. Pretty nice of them.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcgregg1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

TheNewMrsRivers

I had ordered the easy eyelet dress last month &amp; they ran out so my order got way delayed. They originally asked if I wanted any other boutique items in place of the the dress so I requested the fun &amp; funky sweatshirt.... A couple days later they emailed back &amp; told me that they found an extra of the dress that I originally wanted. When my order finally arrived, I got what I requested when I first placed the order ( eyelet dress &amp; elephant dress) &amp; they threw the fun &amp; funky sweatshirt in too to make up for the delay &amp; confusion. So in the end I got three boutique pieces instead of two. Pretty nice of them.
That is a pretty sweet deal!


----------



## had706 (Apr 9, 2014)

So I had decided it was good thing that I missed out on the items in my size for this tote as I really didn't need totes two months in a row.  Then I saw the Facebook post that the embroidered demin jacket was back in stock and I couldn't resist!  Very excited to get that and the variegated print dress.


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 10, 2014)

If I get the variegated print dress, will that make me have one less item in my tote like the cinched silk dress??


----------



## Andi B (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If I get the variegated print dress, will that make me have one less item in my tote like the cinched silk dress??
I don't think so. Take a look at the descriptions for each one...the description for the variegated dress doesn't say anything about you getting a 5-item tote if you pick it, but the cinched silk dress does.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 10, 2014)

> If I get the variegated print dress, will that make me have one less item in my tote like the cinched silk dress??


 It said nothing like that when I ordered it!


----------



## kvanhat (Apr 10, 2014)

I was trying to be so good and not order this month and I was very excited when the striped pants sold out in my size, because I thought the temptation to order was gone. But now that I realized the Woo Kaftan dress came with the rope belt, I completely fell in love and ordered that and the variegated dress. I shouldn't have ordered, so I better love this tote!!!

Who else ordered the Woo Kaftan dress? How do you plan to style it??? I'm thinking I need just the right shoes to pull off the midi length and I'm not sure what that is. This will be my first midi and I'm so excited to be in on the trend.


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 10, 2014)

> I was trying to be so good and not order this month and I was very excited when the striped pants sold out in my size, because I thought the temptation to order was gone. But now that I realized the Woo Kaftan dress came with the rope belt, I completely fell in love and ordered that and the variegated dress. I shouldn't have ordered, so I better love this tote!!! Who else ordered the Woo Kaftan dress? How do you plan to style it??? I'm thinking I need just the right shoes to pull off the midi length and I'm not sure what that is. This will be my first midi and I'm so excited to be in on the trend.


 I was going to skip ordering this month too since I absolutely wanted the colorful maxi dress and the sail boat sweater. But I kept finding myself checking the website every morning and fell in love with the denim jacket. And then the variegated print dress. So I ordered yet another $149 tote this month. Worst part is waiting til the end of the month for it to arrive!!!


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 11, 2014)

Someone posted on the GT trading site that they are going to start shipping out all orders placed today on Monday. Has anyone read this anywhere? Wondering how true it is. Hope the shipping is a lot faster than last month!


----------



## natashaia (Apr 11, 2014)

> Someone posted on the GT trading site that they are going to start shipping out all orders placed today on Monday. Has anyone read this anywhere? Wondering how true it is. Hope the shipping is a lot faster than last month!


 I saw GT reply to someone that they were going to ship out on Monday.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I saw GT reply to someone that they were going to ship out on Monday.
I saw it too.


----------



## trin0183 (Apr 12, 2014)

Someone already posted on Instagram that they received their tote. It has the new design!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Apr 12, 2014)

Annnnddddd I just commented on a random persons IG bc I was too excited


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 12, 2014)

Sneak peek on Instagram! So cute. Can't wait for my tote even more


----------



## natashaia (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Sneak peek on Instagram! So cute. Can't wait for my tote even more
aww that top is cute!


----------



## centaur74 (Apr 13, 2014)

Decided on the $49 tote with the open back dress and added on the multi-strap tank in black. I'm also 36D and thinking about bra options with that dress. Wondering if I could get away with a regular bra if I swapped out the straps with the clear ones? Obviously you'd see them but maybe it would blend in enough. Otherwise I might try getting one of those that sticks on the front. Might be able to get away with a cute cami with a shelf bra. I suppose we shall see.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *centaur74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Decided on the $49 tote with the open back dress and added on the multi-strap tank in black. I'm also 36D and thinking about bra options with that dress. Wondering if I could get away with a regular bra if I swapped out the straps with the clear ones? Obviously you'd see them but maybe it would blend in enough. Otherwise I might try getting one of those that sticks on the front. Might be able to get away with a cute cami with a shelf bra. I suppose we shall see.
I bet there are strapless bustiers that are cut low enough in the back that you can wear them with that dress.


----------



## greer (Apr 14, 2014)

So this is what I ordered to wear with the backless dress (I'm a 36D). I actually think the color will be perfect, too: http://m.gap.com/product.html?dn=gp959783002&amp;dv=1&amp;shopid=0&amp;pdn=gc34524


----------



## camel11 (Apr 14, 2014)

When you all get the backless dress, will you let me know the brand? I might be able to buy it off the FB site, but one of the girls on there said she saw someone wearing it this weekend, and I'd like to see if I can just buy it from a store.  I love it, but didn't want to spend $50/149, so perhaps I can find a nice deal....


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 14, 2014)

> So this is what I ordered to wear with the backless dress (I'm a 36D). I actually think the color will be perfect, too: http://m.gap.com/product.html?dn=gp959783002&amp;dv=1&amp;shopid=0&amp;pdn=gc34524


 That's actually a good idea. I've been worried what to wear underneath it because I definitely need the support. Do you think you could post a picture when you receive your dress. I really hope my tote ships today when they send out some. I ended up ordering two so I can pass on some items for my friends birthdays!


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 14, 2014)

I found this review of the April Tote!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xb0x5xkwrg

I'm so-so on the items she got (I love the raglan shirt so much and I hope I ordered my tote early enough to get it).


----------



## roxysurfajk (Apr 14, 2014)

Uhhhhhh I hated everything she got. Fingers crossed none of that is in my bag.


----------



## greer (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow, I really didn't like anything she got. I picked that flor dress but in navy/white and I purposely sized down so hope it fits. Just got my tracking info too! Will be delivered on Friday. Of course I will be out of town until Sunday but still this is SUPER early for them. Like, a week early!


----------



## greer (Apr 14, 2014)

> That's actually a good idea. I've been worried what to wear underneath it because I definitely need the support. Do you think you could post a picture when you receive your dress. I really hope my tote ships today when they send out some. I ended up ordering two so I can pass on some items for my friends birthdays!


 Sure, won't be able to post until next week and am ordering the bandeau bra tomorrow so will let you know!


----------



## natashaia (Apr 14, 2014)

i actually really like the high low top. i didn't like her picks though


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh god, I would return that entire tote in a heartbeat if I got those items! I really cannot pull off bold prints/floral prints.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh god, I would return that entire tote in a heartbeat if I got those items! I really cannot pull off bold prints/floral prints. 
LOL, me too. Oh gosh. That's one of the worst totes I've seen...

I'm glad I got the $49 tote this month now...


----------



## roxysurfajk (Apr 14, 2014)

So my account says complete but I dont have tracking, is that normal?


----------



## roxysurfajk (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, me too. Oh gosh. That's one of the worst totes I've seen...

I'm glad I got the $49 tote this month now...
I did the 149, with the tribal shirt and the cleopatra looking dress, I just hope my other items are way better than what she got, I asked not to get that lace baseball looking shirt so fingers crossed its a good one. If I like 4 items then its worth it to me. I hope I dont regret not just getting the 49 like you


----------



## CSCS (Apr 15, 2014)

Oooh I wonder if the cami will be the third mini item in the $49 tote? I'll be happy if it isn't but it'd be a nice addition to the see-through baseball shirt.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 15, 2014)

> i actually really like the high low top. i didn't like her picks though


 Same here. Loved all of their picks for her but didn't care for her two choices. I want that high low top!! My tote has shipped and arrives Thursday! I'm so excited!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Apr 15, 2014)

I think this is a different review for April (hope it is ok to link)

http://www.laurenslatest.com/golden-tote-review/


----------



## greal21 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes!! My tote will be here Thursday! Super excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think this is a different review for April (hope it is ok to link)

http://www.laurenslatest.com/golden-tote-review/
Interesting! But so far I'm not loving the surprise items, so I'm glad I skipped this month. But I hope those of you who did order totes this month love your surprise items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kvanhat (Apr 15, 2014)

I wasn't going to order this month and then caved (but didn't order until days after the sale was open). I doubt I'll be getting the Woo lace baseball tee and that is the one item I love in everyone's totes so far. It's perfect! I'm completely bummed about that.

It looks like the striped dress, might be the dress they designed for the tote this month. I wish they didn't do stripes again this month and last month's dress was much cuter with the back detail. This month the dress seems very plain and kind of boring. Not sure I love it. I think I'm most excited to see the items I chose this month and not really excited about the surprise items, which is rare.

I also wish I would have tried to add the stylishly striped pants on to my order when they got a few more available. That was the item I really wanted, but wasn't able to order.


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Apr 15, 2014)

Found another review online... a few different surprise items in this one

http://chocolateandcarrots.com/2014/04/the-golden-tote-review


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Apr 15, 2014)

and another....

http://cyndispivey.com/2014/04/15/golden-tote-clothing-review/


----------



## LucysKeeper (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Found another review online... a few different surprise items in this one

http://chocolateandcarrots.com/2014/04/the-golden-tote-review
So the two reviews posted here one chose the lace dress and one chose the silk that was supposed to mean 1 less item in your tote and it looks like they still got 6 items (7 if you count the black tank that goes with the Woo top). So does that mean if you didn't pick one of those you're getting 7 items (8 if you count tank)?


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 15, 2014)

I actually love the navy striped dress with the red underneath that was in the one girl's tote. I only got the $49 so I doubt I'll get it though...hoping for the baseball tee if there were any left when I ordered. Excited for my tote to ship. I wonder if the bloggers' totes went out first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxysurfajk (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm thinking I regret getting the 149 Tote I like one surprise item. That stripe dress is too much like last months.


----------



## supercanadian1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm thinking I regret getting the 149 Tote I like one surprise item. That stripe dress is too much like last months.
Totally agree with you there. I've been getting totes since November and hadn't skipped a month. I got a bit burnt out on GT and went with 2 small totes this month instead of my usual $149 one. To be honest, I love the Puella/Priddy designs, but when I looked at what was hanging in my closet, they have a tendency to send out either really 'tent' like dresses (that I have to belt to look good in) or stripes. Don't get me wrong, I love the items they've designed and sent out as surprises, but it's getting to be just too much of the same stuff and from what I've seen as surprise items in the reviews people have posted, everything looks just 'blah' to me...nothing I am terribly excited about. 

I also requested NOT to receive the lace raglan shirt, so I am curious to see what they send as a replacement item.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Apr 15, 2014)

I opted out of the lace shirt too. I have not seen a review yet for someone who did..excited to see. Too hot in Texas foronger sleeves .


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

and another....

http://cyndispivey.com/2014/04/15/golden-tote-clothing-review/
This reviewer said "Now for the fun part, I got these five shirts as a surprise!" but there are only four shirts shown. One is just a front and back view of the same shirt. I think all four of them are cute, though! I particularly like the tank top. I didn't purchase a tote this month and even though I see a few surprises I do like, odds are I wouldn't get those! So I'm okay with the choice I made to opt out this month.


----------



## Andi B (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  and another....

  http://cyndispivey.com/2014/04/15/golden-tote-clothing-review/


This reviewer said "Now for the fun part, I got these five shirts as a surprise!" but there are only four shirts shown. One is just a front and back view of the same shirt. I think all four of them are cute, though! I particularly like the tank top.

I didn't purchase a tote this month and even though I see a few surprises I do like, odds are I wouldn't get those! So I'm okay with the choice I made to opt out this month. I just read the review, and it looks like the 5th top is the tank that's underneath the lace raglan top.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 15, 2014)

Yikes. People are not happy with the woman in the video review. Lol.


----------



## hellorigby (Apr 15, 2014)

My tote is arriving on Thursday, and I opted for the $49 tote with the Macroflower dress and asked for no Woo top... so curious to see what I get! I'm not crazy about all of the surprise items but I do love the high/low crop top from the video, the bohemian tunic top i've seen in a few reviews, and the white tank with the cut out back detail. Fingers crossed everyone likes what they get!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tote is arriving on Thursday, and I opted for the $49 tote with the Macroflower dress and asked for no Woo top... so curious to see what I get! I'm not crazy about all of the surprise items but I do love the high/low crop top from the video, the bohemian tunic top i've seen in a few reviews, and the white tank with the cut out back detail. Fingers crossed everyone likes what they get!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I loved the high/low crop too. I can definitely see it not working for everyone though! What we like can be so subjective. I appreciate the videos/reviews because you get a feel for the selection though. 

I ordered a $149 tote which is due to arrive on Thursday and a day later I ordered a $49 tote which hasn't shipped yet. Hoping I get that Woo top! 

My picks were: in the large tote a variegated dress in navy, striped pants (with an add-on of the tribal shirt), and in the small tote the zebra print blouse in white.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I loved the high/low crop too. I can definitely see it not working for everyone though! What we like can be so subjective. I appreciate the videos/reviews because you get a feel for the selection though. 

I ordered a $149 tote which is due to arrive on Thursday and a day later I ordered a $49 tote which hasn't shipped yet. Hoping I get that Woo top! 

My picks were: in the large tote a variegated dress in navy, striped pants (with an add-on of the tribal shirt), and in the small tote the zebra print blouse in white.
I ordered 2 $49 totes last month and they shipped together...maybe yours will too?


----------



## rozzypants (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I loved the high/low crop too. I can definitely see it not working for everyone though! What we like can be so subjective. I appreciate the videos/reviews because you get a feel for the selection though. 

I ordered a $149 tote which is due to arrive on Thursday and a day later I ordered a $49 tote which hasn't shipped yet. Hoping I get that Woo top! 

My picks were: in the large tote a variegated dress in navy, striped pants (with an add-on of the tribal shirt), and in the small tote the zebra print blouse in white.
I ordered a 149 and then a 49 a day or two later and they shipped together, even though one stayed as "prcosessing". I bet they're both together. 

I emailed them last week, before I knew they were shipping early and asked them to ship mine early for a trip.... they responded back today that they are still waiting on Woo dresses and will hopefully get them tomorrow.. I have a tracking number so it's ready but for the Woo dress.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered a 149 and then a 49 a day or two later and they shipped together, even though one stayed as "prcosessing". I bet they're both together. 

I emailed them last week, before I knew they were shipping early and asked them to ship mine early for a trip.... they responded back today that they are still waiting on Woo dresses and will hopefully get them tomorrow.. I have a tracking number so it's ready but for the Woo dress. 
Oh! Yes, that's exactly what I did and the $49 tote is still showing as processing. Maybe you're right! I hope so ...


----------



## daynapc (Apr 15, 2014)

> I'm thinking I regret getting the 149 Tote I like one surprise item. That stripe dress is too much like last months.


 I agree too! Why so many stripes!?!


----------



## rozzypants (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daynapc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree too! Why so many stripes!?!
Most of Puella is stripes... almost all of it really.


----------



## daynapc (Apr 15, 2014)

> Most of Puella is stripes... almost all of it really.Â


 I love how Puella brand is soft. I have so many stripes in closet already, so I'm kinda bummed!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 16, 2014)

My tote arrives tomorrow! So excited! And really hoping @TheNewMrsRivers and @rozzypants are right about my two totes shipping together! 

This is my first tote and I don't have lots of stripes yet so the striped dress sounds fun to me. I'm just really excited! I have no clothes that are truly appropriate for summer since I moved here from a climate that didn't have real summers. I spent last summer existing in a few variations of a very comfortable and cute (but monotonous) Patagonia sun dress.

I know ... totally inept with regards to style but I really don't like shopping for clothes so I'm hoping the Golden Tote will bring me something great.


----------



## CSCS (Apr 16, 2014)

Just saw this and it looks like she got the Porridge top as a surprise in the $49 tote?? http://statigr.am/p/699483459264836205_2303963


----------



## CSCS (Apr 16, 2014)

I mean, it'd be awesome to have another Porridge top (I LOVE MINE SO MUCH) but they might have added it by mistake?


----------



## rozzypants (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just saw this and it looks like she got the Porridge top as a surprise in the $49 tote?? http://statigr.am/p/699483459264836205_2303963
I bet she was a 1st timer, and requested not to get the woo tee... I saw people get the blue priddy tent dress the next month, assumed they were newbs.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Apr 16, 2014)

She posted on the FB Group, she got her pick, the Woo Tee (plus tank) and the porridge shirt in her $49 tote, but she didn't get a tote last month so the porridge shirt wasn't a repeat


----------



## CSCS (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She posted on the FB Group, she got her pick, the Woo Tee (plus tank) and the porridge shirt in her $49 tote, but she didn't get a tote last month so the porridge shirt wasn't a repeat
So people who got the $49 tote might, in theory, get their pick, the Woo top, the tank AND another surprise shirt?


----------



## LucysKeeper (Apr 16, 2014)

That's what it sounds like to me, which would be pretty awesome! Unless it was a mistake and she just got lucky!


----------



## rozzypants (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bet she was a 1st timer, and requested not to get the woo tee... I saw people get the blue priddy tent dress the next month, assumed they were newbs.
Nevermind, she got the woo too. derp


----------



## daynapc (Apr 16, 2014)

> My tote arrives tomorrow! So excited! And really hoping @TheNewMrsRivers Â and @rozzypants Â are right about my two totes shipping together!Â  This is my first tote and I don't have lots of stripes yetÂ so the striped dress sounds fun to me. I'm just really excited! I have no clothes that are truly appropriate for summerÂ since I moved here from a climate that didn't have real summers. IÂ spent last summer existing in a few variations ofÂ a very comfortable and cute (but monotonous) Patagonia sun dress. I know ...Â totally inept with regards to style but I really don't like shopping for clothes so I'm hoping the Golden Tote will bring me something great.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 Please share with us your tote items as we wait.


----------



## greer (Apr 16, 2014)

I actually requested the poppy porridge tee.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually requested the poppy porridge tee.
That's lovely! I hope I get it too! I really adore all of the fun prints.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 16, 2014)

I actually asked for the top from last month in case they had any left--fingers crossed that I'll get it too. I figure they must have had at least a couple of returns from the many that went out. Would LOVE to get the woo and the porridge = jackpot.


----------



## CSCS (Apr 16, 2014)

Another review here: http://wearethatfamily.com/2014/04/wfmw-the-golden-tote/
 
There's a floral tank that I haven't seen before..


----------



## CSCS (Apr 16, 2014)

Oooh and another one! Man, that variegated dress is so nice.

http://www.tinyoranges.com/2014/04/16/golden-tote-review/


----------



## CSCS (Apr 16, 2014)

When someone gets the variegated dress, could you post the brand?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When someone gets the variegated dress, could you post the brand?
Mine should arrive tomorrow so I'll do that if nobody beats me to it.


----------



## roskandy (Apr 16, 2014)

Glad I didn't reorder... I'm not loving most of the items. I guess it's not my style anymore? I feel like they used to have more neutral stuff and now it's pretty out-there.

I was kind of disappointed by the fact that there are multiple repeat items from the March tote. I actually asked if I could switch out one of my picks to the edgy lace top and they told me that they were (1) out and (2) would not reorder. If I had just waited 2 weeks, I could have gotten picks that I liked much better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well.


----------



## CSCS (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine should arrive tomorrow so I'll do that if nobody beats me to it. 
Yay! Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And excited for you!


----------



## Rubybeach (Apr 17, 2014)

I didn't get a tote this month, but I soooooo what the abstract dot maxi. I haven't seen a single spoiler for it yet.


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 17, 2014)

> I wasn't going to order this month and then caved (but didn't order until days after the sale was open). I doubt I'll be getting the Woo lace baseball tee and that is the one item I love in everyone's totes so far. It's perfect! I'm completely bummed about that. It looks like the striped dress, might be the dress they designed for the tote this month. I wish they didn't do stripes again this month and last month's dress was much cuterÂ with the back detail. This month the dress seems very plain and kind of boring. Not sure I love it. I think I'm most excited to see the items I chose this month and not really excited about the surprise items, which is rare. I also wish I would have tried to add the stylishly striped pants on to my order when they got a few more available. That was the item I really wanted, but wasn't able to order.


 I feel the same about the lace top. It looks a lot cuter than it did on the add. I purposely waited for a few days so I wouldn't get the shirt. Now I'm definitely regretting not getting it. And neither of my totes have finished processing. UHHHHHH!!


----------



## kvanhat (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I feel the same about the lace top. It looks a lot cuter than it did on the add. I purposely waited for a few days so I wouldn't get the shirt. Now I'm definitely regretting not getting it. And neither of my totes have finished processing. UHHHHHH!!
I ordered on the 10th and mine is still processing. I'm so anxious to see what I get!!! I'm not loving all the surprise items this month, but I've seen a couple I love!


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 17, 2014)

> I ordered on the 10th and mine is still processing. I'm so anxious to see what I get!!! I'm not loving all the surprise items this month, but I've seen a couple I love!


 I absolutely love love love the navy striped dress with the hint of red. I chose the embroidered denim jacket and I love the way it looks from what I have seen!!! Uhhh don't want to wait til the very end of the month again for shipping.


----------



## kvanhat (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I absolutely love love love the navy striped dress with the hint of red. I chose the embroidered denim jacket and I love the way it looks from what I have seen!!! Uhhh don't want to wait til the very end of the month again for shipping.
I love the navy striped dress with the red also and am hoping for that one if I get that dress. My two picks were dresses, so I'm not sure if I'll get all tops for the surprise items. I hope not though, because I love dresses! I chose the Woo Kaftan dress and I'm so anxious to see it in person. The length is a bit out of my comfort zone and I'm really hoping I can pull it off. I keep neurotically checking the Golden Tote website to see if my order has changed from processing to complete. The wait is definitely the most difficult part.


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 17, 2014)

Just read on the Facebook page all orders will be sent out by tomorrow at the latest. Ahhhhh I can't contain my excitement!!!


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Apr 17, 2014)

Got my totes today ( I ordered in the first 5 mins of sale going live)

I got 1 $49 tote and 1 $149 tote... Pretty happy with everything!

My $149 tote- my picks... both fit great!!





LOVE LOVE THESE SURPRISE ITEMS! the most delicate tank, and a REALLY cute tank-shrug- both are FABULOUS!





These 2 pieces look fine on, but they aren't the most exciting of the bunch.





And the $49 tote (came with cami also)


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Apr 17, 2014)

ps.. the varr

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When someone gets the variegated dress, could you post the brand?
It is "Collective Concepts"


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 17, 2014)

Just received my totes and love them! My only mistake was ordering the striped pants in a small. They look all loose and casual on the model (and I should've taken into account how tiny she was) but they're too tight on me. But sooooo soft at the same time. Maybe they'll turn into goal pants. Everything else fit perfectly.

I also got the hi-low top that some other people didn't like but I loved. The only thing I'm not sure of how to style is the really loose floral tank that @Mary Mullikin got in her bag (second picture, far left).


----------



## CSCS (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ps.. the varr

It is "Collective Concepts"
Thanks so much!


----------



## CSCS (Apr 17, 2014)

...and I found it: http://www.amazon.com/Collective-Concepts-Womens-Cap-Sleeve-Printed/dp/B00G910BQM


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just received my totes and love them! My only mistake was ordering the striped pants in a small. They look all loose and casual on the model (and I should've taken into account how tiny she was) but they're too tight on me. But sooooo soft at the same time. Maybe they'll turn into goal pants. Everything else fit perfectly.

I also got the hi-low top that some other people didn't like but I loved. The only thing I'm not sure of how to style is the really loose floral tank that @Mary Mullikin got in her bag (second picture, far left). 

It actually looks really cute with black skinny jeans, and the denim jacket from last tote lol, kind of a casual look, but i love the floral print.


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 17, 2014)

so .. my tote just turned "complete" today. Just the one. I wanted to check the status of the tote and when I hit "track my shipment" it said that my package was delivered today.

It wasn't delivered. Not here at least.

Has anyone else ever experienced this problem? I would try emailing them at Golden Tote but they haven't answered any of my two earlier emails. NOT A HAPPY CAMPER!!! Just want my totes.


----------



## Ncgirl768 (Apr 17, 2014)

The same thing happened to me last months and I FREAKED out when it said 'delivered'. Just copy the tracking number and track it through the UPS website and it will tell your where your package is. Mine was shipped Tuesday but just changed to 'complete' yesterday and I received the shipping email yesterday too. Good luck!


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my totes today ( I ordered in the first 5 mins of sale going live)

I got 1 $49 tote and 1 $149 tote... Pretty happy with everything!

My $149 tote- my picks... both fit great!!





LOVE LOVE THESE SURPRISE ITEMS! the most delicate tank, and a REALLY cute tank-shrug- both are FABULOUS!





These 2 pieces look fine on, but they aren't the most exciting of the bunch.





And the $49 tote (came with cami also)





You only got one shirt in addition to what you picked out for the $49 tote? Glad I chose to go with two $149 totes instead of one of each. Hope you enjoy your tote. Pretty sure mine got lost.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You only got one shirt in addition to what you picked out for the $49 tote? Glad I chose to go with two $149 totes instead of one of each. Hope you enjoy your tote. Pretty sure mine got lost.
My $49 tote was the same. I ordered the zebra print blouse and the only extras were the Woo lace tee plus tank. (The tank + tee were basically a combo, so not separate items.) I'm still happy with it. 

For my $149 tote I received 4 extra items, 1 dress and 3 tops. I was super pleased with it. I'd say in the future I'd probably alternate between the $149 or nothing. (Unless there's a month where I desperately want 3 items like this month.)


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My $49 tote was the same. I ordered the zebra print blouse and the only extras were the Woo lace tee plus tank. (The tank + tee were basically a combo, so not separate items.) I'm still happy with it. 

For my $149 tote I received 4 extra items, 1 dress and 3 tops. I was super pleased with it. I'd say in the future I'd probably alternate between the $149 or nothing. (Unless there's a month where I desperately want 3 items like this month.)
well i'm glad i know that now. I probably will stick to getting the $149 tote. It definitely seems like the better deal and you get more for your money. Plus, the clothes are a lot better quality and more expensive!!! Very excited for my totes. I cannot wait. 

I was definitely torn between ordering two $149 totes or one of each (my fiance spoils me rotten and I get shopping sprees everytime he bonuses at his company!). Very glad I took the more greedy path and ordered two large totes. 

PLUS I absolutely LOVE the embroidered jacket, variegated print dress and the cinched silk dress. LIFE OF A SHOPAHOLIC CAN BE SO HARD!!!


----------



## rozzypants (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so .. my tote just turned "complete" today. Just the one. I wanted to check the status of the tote and when I hit "track my shipment" it said that my package was delivered today.

It wasn't delivered. Not here at least.

Has anyone else ever experienced this problem? I would try emailing them at Golden Tote but they haven't answered any of my two earlier emails. NOT A HAPPY CAMPER!!! Just want my totes.
I think it says delivered on their site when it's delivered to UPS. Mine always says that and then later it says "departure scan". both totes ship together, but one will remain "processing".


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it says delivered on their site when it's delivered to UPS. Mine always says that and then later it says "departure scan". both totes ship together, but one will remain "processing".
Oh thank you! I was starting to freak out a little. Making me super impatient that it seems everyone has recieved their tote already and mine has not shipped yet. I HATE THIS PART!!!!!!!!!!!!

I better get it before next weekend. I'm going out of town for a wedding and will emotionally die inside from waiting too long!!!!


----------



## craigster (Apr 17, 2014)

Has anyone ordered and gotten the denim jacket yet? I'm worried, I got it in size large just because I don't like jackets or sweaters too tights my shoulders. Normally a medium that likes baggier clothes. Does it run small, large, or is it true to size?


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *craigster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone ordered and gotten the denim jacket yet? I'm worried, I got it in size large just because I don't like jackets or sweaters too tights my shoulders. Normally a medium that likes baggier clothes. Does it run small, large, or is it true to size?


I found the jacket on Franscesca's website. These are their measurements for their tops and dresses. This should help you as a guide. This is what I looked at before ordering the dress. VERY EXCITED FOR THIS JACKET!!!

http://www.francescas.com/product/jun+%26+ivy+embroidered+denim+jacket.do

scroll to the bottom and look for sizing.


----------



## hellorigby (Apr 17, 2014)

Got my $49 tote today and my pick was the Macroflower Dress and I got one surprise item, a Lumiere Floral tank. Its cute, but since I'm petite + busty the tiny straps and cut aren't really very flattering.


----------



## dayzeek (Apr 18, 2014)

FINALLY!! I should get my $149 tote today --- ordered the denim jacket and the open-back dress, plus I added on the denim jacket from last month. I really needed jackets, lmfao.


----------



## craigster (Apr 18, 2014)

> I found the jacket on Franscesca's website. These are their measurements for their tops and dresses. This should help you as a guide. This is what I looked at before ordering the dress. VERY EXCITED FOR THIS JACKET!!! http://www.francescas.com/product/jun+%26+ivy+embroidered+denim+jacket.do scroll to the bottom and look for sizing.


 Thanks so much! I got the backless dress too and am wondering what it looks like with a bandeau bra underneath! Mine says shipped, but it's still not loading tracking info. Super excited and hope everything fits!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Apr 18, 2014)

Wahhhh I want that open back dress so badly but they sold out of any size I can wear.


----------



## CSCS (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wahhhh I want that open back dress so badly but they sold out of any size I can wear.
They just posted on FB that they could buy more size small if people say they want it


----------



## staceyerin2000 (Apr 18, 2014)

I just received my $49 tote and I got the Macroflower Dress in blue, the Woo lace top and a black tank. I did not get any extra surprise items....so either other people got lucky, or I didn't get an extra piece since I ordered a dress.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks! This is why I heart gt.... so lovely!


----------



## staceyerin2000 (Apr 18, 2014)

Just saw a post about the $49 tote..

"and for people who ordered in the $49 everything but the tanks, everyone got 2 items based on the cost of the woo top and the chosen item"

So people who ordered dresses got the dress, woo top and a tank.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yay! I ordered the dressss. So happy.


----------



## teenyfish (Apr 18, 2014)

I found a couple GT pieces on sale at ruche.com if anyone is interested. 

http://shopruche.com/here-s-to-dreaming-jacquard-dress.html 

http://shopruche.com/penny-weight-striped-dress.html

http://shopruche.com/painted-desert-moto-jacket.html - i think there was something in this pattern at GT, not sure though. 

http://shopruche.com/time-and-time-again-embellished-sweater.html


----------



## amy005 (Apr 18, 2014)

http://closetcandyboutique.com/collections/dresses/products/under-a-sapphire-sky-dress 

Isn't this the open back dress?


----------



## camel11 (Apr 18, 2014)

> http://closetcandyboutique.com/collections/dresses/products/under-a-sapphire-sky-dressÂ  Isn't this the open back dress?Â


 How did you find that! I search all over for it!


----------



## amy005 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How did you find that! I search all over for it!
I am on the Closet Candy Boutique e-mail list and received an e-mail advertising it. I couldn't believe it when I saw it on there lol. I don't normally come across many of GTs items outside of their shop. Its great that GT restocked it though cause its a much better deal on there! Especially if you get it in a $49 tote. I am really tempted to buy it on GT but can't really afford it this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Apr 18, 2014)

> I am on the Closet Candy Boutique e-mail list and received an e-mail advertising it. I couldn't believe it when I saw it on there lol. I don't normally come across many of GTs items outside of their shop. Its great that GT restocked it though cause its a much better deal on there! Especially if you get it in a $49 tote. I am really tempted to buy it on GT but can't really afford it this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Keep your eye on the boutique.... may go on sale there!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *staceyerin2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my $49 tote and I got the Macroflower Dress in blue, the Woo lace top and a black tank. I did not get any extra surprise items....so either other people got lucky, or I didn't get an extra piece since I ordered a dress. 
I ordered the $49 tote with the zebra print top and received the Woo lace top + tank. I don't think the surprise item meant we were getting anything extra, just that there were a limited number of the Woo lace tops.


----------



## staceyerin2000 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered the $49 tote with the zebra print top and received the Woo lace top + tank. I don't think the surprise item meant we were getting anything extra, just that there were a limited number of the Woo lace tops. 
Well I am glad I got one of the lace tops because I love it! I think the 2 pieces and the tank were a great value.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *staceyerin2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I am glad I got one of the lace tops because I love it! I think the 2 pieces and the tank were a great value. 
Agreed. I'm wearing mine today.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my $49 tote today and my pick was the Macroflower Dress and I got one surprise item, a Lumiere Floral tank. Its cute, but since I'm petite + busty the tiny straps and cut aren't really very flattering.




I figured out that the only wear to wear this will be braless. It's way too loose, airy, and low in the back for even a strapless bra. And I'm not exactly small on top so now I have to investigate some other support method. (Any recommendations? Those stick on things?)


----------



## hellorigby (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I figured out that the only wear to wear this will be braless. It's way too loose, airy, and low in the back for even a strapless bra. And I'm not exactly small on top so now I have to investigate some other support method. (Any recommendations? Those stick on things?)
totally agree, which is why i'm trading mine on the group. if i was going to keep it i would probably either layer it with a lacy bralette or all lace camisole over a bra, or i would wear something over it like a sweater or blazer.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellorigby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  totally agree, which is why i'm trading mine on the group. if i was going to keep it i would probably either layer it with a lacy bralette or all lace camisole over a bra, or i would wear something over it like a sweater or blazer. 
I like the lacy bralette suggestion. I'm going to figure out how to make it work ... somehow ... I love the floral and I love the feel of it. If only I didn't need that support!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 18, 2014)

I am so bummed.  I received my tote today.  It is missing the Woo Fringe Maxi Dress.  That was the reason I bought the $149 tote!!  I am freaking a little because they run out.  So this means they may not have one to send me.  I put in a message on their contact us page.  And then I put a comment on their Facebook page.  I hope they have one.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so bummed.  I received my tote today.  It is missing the Woo Fringe Maxi Dress.  That was the reason I bought the $149 tote!!  I am freaking a little because they run out.  So this means they may not have one to send me.  I put in a message on their contact us page.  And then I put a comment on their Facebook page.  I hope they have one.
I'm sorry!! That would be upsetting. I hope they're able to send you one.


----------



## dmcarine (Apr 18, 2014)

My $49 tote arrived today with my chosen black scalloped tank, the lace raglan shirt, and two bonus items:a simple black camisole for wearing under the lace top and a green and blue floral tank. Love it all!


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 19, 2014)

I _love_ that floral tank! So hard for me to find nice blue/green floral, especially on white.


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 19, 2014)

Had anyone received the denim jacket? I wanted to see how it fit and looks in person.


----------



## rozzypants (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so bummed.  I received my tote today.  It is missing the Woo Fringe Maxi Dress.  That was the reason I bought the $149 tote!!  I am freaking a little because they run out.  So this means they may not have one to send me.  I put in a message on their contact us page.  And then I put a comment on their Facebook page.  I hope they have one.
What size was it supposed to be? I have one and am on the fence about keeping it.


----------



## vainilla (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so bummed.  I received my tote today.  It is missing the Woo Fringe Maxi Dress.  That was the reason I bought the $149 tote!!  I am freaking a little because they run out.  So this means they may not have one to send me.  I put in a message on their contact us page.  And then I put a comment on their Facebook page.  I hope they have one.
Even if they run out, I am sure they must have kept some for these type of situations. Otherwise it would be unacceptable, since it is their mistake. You should send them an email and they will surely fix it for you.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rozzypants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What size was it supposed to be? I have one and am on the fence about keeping it.
I ordered a size large.  But, I could wear a medium depending on how it fits.

What do you think of it?  Length?  Cleavage?  Do you like the fringe?

I haven't gotten a response from GT.  I sent messages in multiple formats on Friday but, they must have left the office early.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vainilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Even if they run out, I am sure they must have kept some for these type of situations. Otherwise it would be unacceptable, since it is their mistake. You should send them an email and they will surely fix it for you.
I didn't realize they would have extras.  I hope they do.

I sent them multiple messages

1- On their contact me section of their website.

2- Put a message on their Facebook page

3- Called the phone number listed on a card or invoice in the box they sent

4- sent another e-mail to [email protected]

I am sure they will do something.  I think they saw the bonus item which is a Woo brand and it was black so they mistakenly thought it was a dress maybe.  I am giving them the benefit of the doubt and hope they will contact me on Monday.


----------



## rozzypants (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered a size large.  But, I could wear a medium depending on how it fits.

What do you think of it?  Length?  Cleavage?  Do you like the fringe?

I haven't gotten a response from GT.  I sent messages in multiple formats on Friday but, they must have left the office early.
 I got a small and it fit like a medium.. I liked it ok but it was too big. The length is super long, but that's to be expected, I always have to get my maxi's hemmed with few exceptions. It's pretty low cut, if you have boobs the cleavage will be pretty boobtastic! It looks good though, not tacky. I wasn't really over the moon about the fringe. I sold the dress because it was just swimming on me, but if I had an XS I might have actually trimmed the fringe off.


----------



## rozzypants (Apr 20, 2014)

anyone get a small potter's pot raw edge lace top they're looking to sell? the ISO thread on the Fb page seems like a sea of wants with very little action.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 23, 2014)

Sneak peak for May is up!! 






I am glad I skipped April because there a few babies in here that I definitely NEED!


----------



## nectarbean (Apr 24, 2014)

Loving my April tote (chose the open back dress) but it was damaged. I sent an email and hope they have more smalls in stock as backup cause I LOVVVVVVVVE this dress.

I also got the lace top which looks really good on. My first successful tote!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 26, 2014)

I received the woo black fringe dress.  Great customer service by Golden Tote.  I bought a Large and it is too big.  The material is really heavy so it feels like there is a lot of weight down by my ankles.  I wonder if it will shrink when I wash it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

They put up lots of May spoilers on Instagram yesterday


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 26, 2014)

I received the Puella striped dress and was wondering if there were care instructions for it? I was assuming cold wash and hang dry. Does anyone know? There aren't labels so that makes it a little tricky.

That's actually my plan for most of the items I received, except for silk, of course.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 26, 2014)

And also, very much looking forward to May! April was my first tote and it was fantastic! Very excited to see the spoilers!


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 26, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I received the Puella striped dress and was wondering if there were care instructions for it? I was assuming cold wash and hang dry. Does anyone know? There aren't labels so that makes it a little tricky.
> 
> That's actually my plan for most of the items I received, except for silk, of course.


I would go with that. It's how I wash majority of my GT items. You could also post on their FB page and ask, they seem to be a bit quicker to respond on social media than via email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am loving the instagram peeks. So many things I want!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 27, 2014)

I've already add a "To Do" item to pick out my Golden Tote selections on the 4th so I know exact sizes/prints and then scheduled a meeting on my calendar so I would be able to sign onto Golden Tote when the new totes go live. A little obsessive perhaps?


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't know if this has already been asked- but how do the pants from last month's tote (and for this month's) fit? are they tight? is there any give to the fabric? TIA.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 28, 2014)

Mary Mullikin said:


> I don't know if this has already been asked- but how do the pants from last month's tote (and for this month's) fit? are they tight? is there any give to the fabric? TIA.


Excellent question! I ordered those pants in April because I loved the look but unfortunately they were too tight. I used the size chart and ordered a small since I measure 27/37.5. (A small is supposed to be 27-28 waist and 37-38 hips.) I really ought to have known better since the model who is tiny was wearing a small and on her they had that perfect casual bagginess.

There is really no give in the fabric. My thighs looked like sausages crammed into them and I was afraid they would rip when I sat down. I would say these are definitely sized small and I'm planning on getting a tote with the new pants (which are supposed to be exactly the same as the previous ones but with a different print) in medium. 

They are incredibly soft! And I adored the quality! I have them hanging in the back of my closet because I can't let them go yet.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 28, 2014)

Every other item fit perfectly, even all of the surprise items, so this is probably just the pants being an anomaly. 

ETA: I'll probably include a note in my tote order about wanting all of my surprise items to be sized in small since that has worked before and just the pants were off.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 30, 2014)

I am sooooo looking forward to May!!!! I am def getting a tote cus the prints just look soooo great!


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 30, 2014)

I mean, I have resigned to the fact that I am probably getting the $149 tote. Also, anyone else see the $10 referral credit now!


----------



## LadyManah (May 3, 2014)

I'm really excited for Monday. I'll be getting the $149 tote this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 3, 2014)

I feel like there's been less activity on Facebook this month! Isn't the tote opening this Monday? I've checked their site and they have all of the items listed, these are the ones I want:

- Pleated Printed Top

- Floral Shift Dress 

I keep debating the Perfect Paisley Pants; I know the quality and cut is going to be wonderful but not sure I want to risk another problem with the size. (Same with the Geometric Print Pants, which are super cute.) I think I'm too hippy to buy pants without trying them.


----------



## camel11 (May 3, 2014)

... Didn't even wait for a tote.  I bought the Puella maxi from the boutique.  I figured I didn't want to spend $149, and I saved $10 if I bought a $49 tote.  I have so many tops and such, that I really don't even want another full tote, but the price is an amazing deal!!


----------



## beeds1982 (May 3, 2014)

Does anyone know the brand of the stylishly striped/perfectly paisley pants? They're so cute! I'd love to try to hunt down other patterns.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 4, 2014)

beeds1982 said:


> Does anyone know the brand of the stylishly striped/perfectly paisley pants? They're so cute! I'd love to try to hunt down other patterns.


Ha! I almost responded with a "me too" then realized I have the stylishly striped ones from last month. I just checked. It's THML.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 4, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Ha! I almost responded with a "me too" then realized I have the stylishly striped ones from last month. I just checked. It's THML.


I'm just exhausted right now. Found them here - http://shopmerc.com/products/moroccan-pants


----------



## beeds1982 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks! I'm nervous about the fit as I wear a 10/12 and these seem to run small. But maybe they can be motivational skinny pants!


----------



## LadyManah (May 5, 2014)

The sale starts in 30 minutes!

And oh my goodness, I didn't see it before, but the Under Skies button down is beautiful!! I'm totally getting that. But I want the kimono top and the pleated printed top in orange/black. I may have to do an add-on for one!


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 5, 2014)

I am wondering what size to wear.  I have been ordering a Large but, I am wondering if I should order a medium this time.  My chest is a medium but, my muffin top is a Large.  Medium or Large What do you think?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 5, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> The sale starts in 30 minutes!
> 
> And oh my goodness, I didn't see it before, but the Under Skies button down is beautiful!! I'm totally getting that. But I want the kimono top and the pleated printed top in orange/black. I may have to do an add-on for one!


Just saw they added it and love that button-down!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 5, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> I am wondering what size to wear.  I have been ordering a Large but, I am wondering if I should order a medium this time.  My chest is a medium but, my muffin top is a Large.  Medium or Large What do you think?


Not sure? Depends on what you're ordering?


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 5, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Not sure? Depends on what you're ordering?


I was thinking of ordering the Puella Classic Maxi dress.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 5, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> I was thinking of ordering the Puella Classic Maxi dress.


It seems to have a lot of stretch. I'm not sure; depends on how comfortable you are if it's fitted on your hips a little more? Sorry I can't give better advice!


----------



## natashaia (May 5, 2014)

I bought the 149 tote with the pleated printed dress and the tunic top! i'm excited!


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 5, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> It seems to have a lot of stretch. I'm not sure; depends on how comfortable you are if it's fitted on your hips a little more? Sorry I can't give better advice!


Thanks for your help.  I went with a mediums this time.  I prefer larger items but, there are times where I would like something more slimming.  If they are too small, I am sure I can find someone to give the items to.


----------



## LadyManah (May 5, 2014)

Ordered the 149 tote with the printed top in orange/black and the kimono top!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also added the button down from the boutique.

Do they just add the boutique items to the bag or do they ship separate?


----------



## annifer (May 5, 2014)

I wanted the Handkerchief Halter Dress from the $149 tote so bad, but it sold out right as I was trying to pay.  So disappointing...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 5, 2014)

Wow, somebody stop me ... 

I got a $149 tote with the floral shift dress and the pleated print top but was a little frustrated since the button-down wasn't available. Then ... suddenly it was! So I got another $149 tote with the button-down and the paisley pants (in a larger size since last month's ran small).


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 5, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Ordered the 149 tote with the printed top in orange/black and the kimono top!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also added the button down from the boutique.
> 
> Do they just add the boutique items to the bag or do they ship separate?


They ship it together. I added items to my last Tote and that's how it worked.


----------



## ChullBird (May 5, 2014)

I really wanted to get a tote, but when I went to check out, I just couldn't pull the trigger because there wasn't anything I super loved. I'm so sad. Why can't I spend my money?! WHY?


----------



## binzerella (May 5, 2014)

I really wanted some items but ended up not getting anything because of sizing. I really wish they had more items in XS size =(


----------



## rachelshine (May 5, 2014)

I went with the comfortably chic maxi, love the print + lace + back, and the puella maxi in emerald! I got both in Mediums even tho I usually order my tote items in large. I am losing weight + with these maxis, I'm going to try to go braless and need the extra tightness to hold these puppies in!


----------



## rachelshine (May 5, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Wow, somebody stop me ...
> 
> I got a $149 tote with the floral shift dress and the pleated print top but was a little frustrated since the button-down wasn't available. Then ... suddenly it was! So I got another $149 tote with the button-down and the paisley pants (in a larger size since last month's ran small).


Hahah I am jealous!! I almost want to order more, but was good because I ordered the Allure Beauty Box + a crap ton of indie makeup before GT came around.


----------



## flushblush (May 5, 2014)

I skipped this month, despite the temptation of several super-cute items! Hopefully I can stay strong, because I love the Puella striped maxi a lot. By the way, has anyone machine-washed their Puella clothing? I've noticed the tags say "dry clean only," but it seems sort of silly for poly-cotton jersey.

Anyway, I'll be stalking this thread - it's fun to see what everyone gets! :wizard:


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I skipped this month, despite the temptation of several super-cute items! Hopefully I can stay strong, because I love the Puella striped maxi a lot. By the way, has anyone machine-washed their Puella clothing? I've noticed the tags say "dry clean only," but it seems sort of silly for poly-cotton jersey.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be stalking this thread - it's fun to see what everyone gets! :wizard:


Yes, I got the striped Puella dress in my last tote and I washed it in cold and then hung it up to dry. I noticed as soon as I pulled it out of the washing machine the underlayer (which is red) had shrunk and become shorter. I spent some time reshaping that layer (by pulling) so it stretched down and became more even with the hem of the main dress but it's still not as long as it was originally where it peeked out a little from the top layer. That was a little odd. Otherwise it was fine; it was just the underlayer with a problem.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I skipped this month, despite the temptation of several super-cute items! Hopefully I can stay strong, because I love the Puella striped maxi a lot. By the way, has anyone machine-washed their Puella clothing? I've noticed the tags say "dry clean only," but it seems sort of silly for poly-cotton jersey.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be stalking this thread - it's fun to see what everyone gets! :wizard:


A bunch of people in the Facebook group had a lot of issues with their items (not just Puella) shrinking, even on cold/delicate with hang drying. It's got me kind of worried!


----------



## teenyfish (May 5, 2014)

I skipped this month - just not in my budget! But if anyone could find that kimono online I'd be soooo happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (May 5, 2014)

Here's the handkerchief dress for anyone interested!! http://www.shopsosie.com/rivera-maxi-dress-5751.html

Someone on the FB group found ti  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (May 5, 2014)

The skater skirt really tempted me, but I convinced myself that I need to skip this month. I can't wait to see what you all get though!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 5, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> A bunch of people in the Facebook group had a lot of issues with their items (not just Puella) shrinking, even on cold/delicate with hang drying. It's got me kind of worried!


The Puella dress was the first I had an issue with. That said, depending on the item I've machine washed/dried, machine washed/hang dried, and hand washed/hang dried items.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 5, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I went with the comfortably chic maxi, love the print + lace + back, and the puella maxi in emerald! I got both in Mediums even tho I usually order my tote items in large. I am losing weight + with these maxis, I'm going to try to go braless and need the extra tightness to hold these puppies in!


I was so close to ordering a maxi but I'm short and have hips and have always been afraid it wouldn't suit me. I really should get around to trying one on at a real store someday!

Your tote sounds fabulous!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (May 5, 2014)

@@CuriouslyAmanda Now the hard part comes, the waaaaait! I requested not to get any bottoms/pants because they are such a pain for me &amp; the thought of not having them fit maybe return the whole tote was too scary! I asked for fun dresses and tops though!


----------



## tara1012 (May 5, 2014)

I skipped the past two months, but ordered for May. I got the embroidered maxi  to wear to a wedding in June - it's at a beachside resort in Florida, so I figure it will be perfect. And I got the Puella maxi in black. I fly a lot and it looks like it would be really comfortable to wear with a cardigan on the plane and would look a little nicer than my usual yoga pants or leggings. 

I did read I think on their Facebook that they are making the Puella maxis once they figure out how many orders they get. I hope that doesn't mean they'll be delayed since they have to make them. 

I'm excited to see what everyone gets for extras!


----------



## rachelshine (May 5, 2014)

@@tara1012 I can't wait to get the embroidered maxi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks sooo pretty! The bra situation will be interesting, but whatever, I love it already!


----------



## tara1012 (May 6, 2014)

@@rachelshine - I think the back is stretchy, so hopefully it will be tight enough to go braless. But I have small boobs, so that's not much of an issue for me as long as I have a little support!


----------



## SubPrescrip (May 6, 2014)

Yesterday's checkout process was such a traumatizing experience for me! I've never had a product go out of stock while it was in my cart, so I had to go back to the selection page a zillion times to figure out which item was causing the problem. (It was the tunic top in large.) Then I tried buying it in medium, and by the time I made Run Number Two at the checkout, the medium had sold out as well! At that point, I just grabbed the emerald maxi dress (I'd been eyeing it anyway), stuck with the tassel tank that was already in my cart, and checked out with my fingers crossed. Luckily I made it through, though I felt like I needed a big glass of wine afterward. I'll be excited to see what everyone gets in their totes...the mystery items are sometimes more fun than the items that I ordered!


----------



## Schmootc (May 6, 2014)

This is my first time ordering. I just got the $49 tote yesterday, with the slouchy pants. Now I'm looking to also get the regular Puella maxi in emerald. (Too bad the striped one is only in large now.) How does the add-in process work? Or is it too late for me to get an add-on? Someone help!


----------



## nectarbean (May 6, 2014)

I think you can email them to request it? But you'd probably have to purchase it now so it doesn't go out of stock, and then email them to ship it with your tote as an add-on. Pretty sure that's what I read people have done.

I'm anxious to see my surprise items. This is my first big tote!


----------



## Schmootc (May 6, 2014)

Ah thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## rachelshine (May 6, 2014)

@@Schmootc I'd go with the advice that @@nectarbean gave &amp; hopefully they'll refund you the second shipping cost!


----------



## Schmootc (May 8, 2014)

Eh, I think I'm going to wait and see what my one or two surprise items are instead of ordering the dress after all. I said I'd love a maxi dress in my comments, so maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## rachelshine (May 10, 2014)

I am sooo impatient!! One of the gals in their private FB group said Rosemary let her know the totes with the Puelle maxis would probably be shipping out later next week because of the whole made to order thing. WAAAAH


----------



## RenoFab (May 14, 2014)

Has anyone received the off the shoulder dress. The blue and white one? I am contemplating getting it.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 14, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Has anyone received the off the shoulder dress. The blue and white one? I am contemplating getting it.


My totes haven't shipped yet. Does anyone know when they're supposed to be going out?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 14, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> My totes haven't shipped yet. Does anyone know when they're supposed to be going out?


Just checked my account online and found tracking information! ETA Friday!!


----------



## tara1012 (May 15, 2014)

Okay guys - I got my $149 tote today (I live an hour from LA, so I get mine the day after it ships). 

For reference, I am 5'6" and generally a size 6/Medium. All items in my tote are a Medium.

Pick #1: Puella Maxi in black





I'm on the fence about the Puella maxi. It's really comfy, but really thin. It shows EVERY lump/bump (good thing I got black!!). I think I'll keep it to wear with a cardigan and maybe leggings (for warmth!) on the airplane. I could see through it under my bathroom lights, so I'm afraid if I wore it out in the sun without something under or over it you would be able to see everything!

Pick #2: Super B Embroidered Maxi




I'm in love with this dress! I'm going to wear it to my friend's beach wedding in June. The back is stretchy and it works without a bra (I'm only a B cup though). Definitely my favorite item in the tote.

Surprise #1: Pink Zebra dress (gray)




This dress is a really soft jersey material, but I'm not sure the shape works with my body type. This is probably going up for trade if I find something I like better. I do like the color and the arm detail is nice - plus it's always nice to have some dresses with sleeves to wear to work.

Surprise #2: Priddy by Puella shift dress (Navy blue)




This dress is super cute - but I'm hoping to trade for the grey one with the eyelet material on top. The bottom is a soft jersey type material, but the stripe material at the top is a little stiff. I have narrow shoulders and it is a little broad across the shoulders (see how it kind of wrinkles on the shoulders on me?) with a tiny neck hole (I had to unbutton the back to get it over my head). 

Surprise #3: Priddy by Puella Swing Top




Love, love this shirt. It looks much better on than in the pic (not quite as boxy). 

Surprise #4: Under Skies tank top




I wasn't crazy over this top when I first pulled it out, but as soon as I put it on I fell in love. It's really flattering.

Overall, another great tote! There's usually an item or two I'm on the fence about, but I don't have any issues with trading on the FB group. I also added on this top from a few months ago: http://www.goldentote.com/shop-the-boutique/embroidered-shift-dress-1028.html

but they sent me the DENIM Embroidered Shift from this month - which I do not like at all. I emailed them, but I ended up working out a trade for the item I wanted on the FB group. I'm glad because it looks like the dress I originally ordered is now out of stock in the color I want.


----------



## rachelshine (May 15, 2014)

@@tara1012 heh, I saw you post on the FB group  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Holy bananas, that maxi is sheer! I got it in Emerald, I hope it's not super terrible!! MEEP. I want my tote ASAP! Hopefully, I'll get it early next week. Also a little nervous that I'll end up with the Pink Zebra dress. It's cute, but definitely won't look good on my curvy self. Thankfully, seems like ladies in the FB group love it so if I do get it, it'll be up for swap! 

You do look good in everything though! TY for posting!


----------



## natashaia (May 15, 2014)

I want to see everyone's May totes!


----------



## Andi B (May 15, 2014)

tara1012 said:


> Okay guys - I got my $149 tote today (I live an hour from LA, so I get mine the day after it ships).
> 
> For reference, I am 5'6" and generally a size 6/Medium. All items in my tote are a Medium.
> 
> ...


Wow! I love everything you received!  I really hope I get some similar surprise items. I'm getting the maxi in emerald, so I'm hoping I don't have to go out and buy one of those spanx-type slips to make it wearable. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## supercanadian1 (May 15, 2014)

tara1012 said:


> I'm on the fence about the Puella maxi. It's really comfy, but really thin. It shows EVERY lump/bump (good thing I got black!!). I think I'll keep it to wear with a cardigan and maybe leggings (for warmth!) on the airplane. I could see through it under my bathroom lights, so I'm afraid if I wore it out in the sun without something under or over it you would be able to see everything!


@@tara1012 I almost picked a Puella maxi but decided I have enough in my closet already. Out of the 3 Maxis and 2 swing dresses I have, all of them are a nice, soft, thick jersey fabric. I'm surprised the material of your dress is that thin. Love all the items you received though.


----------



## LadyManah (May 15, 2014)

I hope I get that priddy by puella swing top. I was just looking at the short sleeve Puella swing tops at Anthropologie and really wanted one, but I bought their Darcy Swing top and a sale Puella dress instead.


----------



## tara1012 (May 15, 2014)

@@rachelshine - I debated even posting a pic of the maxi because you can totally see my bra! And it was a nude bra - I can't imagine how much a black one would show. I had to angle it away from the light and shield it with my arm up like that to keep from seeing my underwear! I was hoping to wear it out this summer, but there is just no way you could wear it alone out in the sun. I'm curious if the other colors are also that thin.


----------



## sylarana (May 15, 2014)

Oh Wow ... I ordered the same maxi dress, but if it's that thin, I'm probably going to return the whole thing. Unless all the surprise items are fantastic or something ..

It looks very different from the pictures on their site ...


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 16, 2014)

*First Tote: *

I ordered the paisley pants a size larger but they are identical in fit to the small striped except the knees/calves are a little baggier!? I don't know what's up with those pants. I had also ordered the eyelet trim button down and the sleeves were way too tiny for my upper arms (stupid muscles). All of the items they selected for me fit fine and I'm too lazy to try to send it back in their return window so I'll likely keep it and try to resell the two items that don't fit. 

*Second Tote: *

This was the winner, I selected the pink floral pleated print top and the floral shift dress, both fit perfectly and are adorable. The extra items were also a lot of fun and fit perfectly. My only complaint is that they sent me another hi-low top! (I think it's super cute and it's in another color so I'm not mad about it, but seriously ... how many do I need?) 

My impressions - still love that the totes gave me a nice assortment of spring/summer dresses and tops in fabulous prints and cuts. I'll probably take a break for a month or two though particularly since I got the repeated hi-low top. 

And, doing the math with both of my totes combined, it was only $30/item I like (and that fits) which isn't bad at all.


----------



## LadyManah (May 16, 2014)

I got both the Puella Swing Top and the new Puella Dress in blue with blue stripes at the shoulders. I love both pieces. The rest of my tote was, hmm, kinda blah. 

The pleated print top looks horrible on me. Also, it looks a bit different in person than on the website, I think. I dunno, I just look so weird in it, lol. I wanted to love it. The kimono is nice! But it wasn't as exciting as the puella tops. The Under Skies button-down was a lot rougher than I would imagine it to be. o___o; Didn't expect that. But thankfully, it does fit me, barely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just need to lose 5-10 pounds.

I also got a green cami dress, which doesn't fit (not my style anyway), an under skies leopard print tank (oh my goodness, no, not leopard print. Never, ever ever would wear it)

Not sure if I'd risk it again unless I totally love the picked items, since I only liked half my tote. But, honestly, the items I got that I liked were worth the price because I love puella so freakin' much.


----------



## tara1012 (May 17, 2014)

@@LadyManah - it may help if you mention prints you don't like on your style profile (I just add any extra info into that text box they have). I specify that I don't like animal, tribal, or floral prints and so far (in four totes) haven't gotten any.


----------



## natashaia (May 17, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> *First Tote: *
> 
> I ordered the paisley pants a size larger but they are identical in fit to the small striped except the knees/calves are a little baggier!? I don't know what's up with those pants. I had also ordered the eyelet trim button down and the sleeves were way too tiny for my upper arms (stupid muscles). All of the items they selected for me fit fine and I'm too lazy to try to send it back in their return window so I'll likely keep it and try to resell the two items that don't fit.
> 
> ...


I would buy the hi- lo top from you if you dot want it!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 17, 2014)

natashaia said:


> I would buy the hi- lo top from you if you dot want it!


PM sent   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 17, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I got both the Puella Swing Top and the new Puella Dress in blue with blue stripes at the shoulders. I love both pieces. The rest of my tote was, hmm, kinda blah.
> 
> The pleated print top looks horrible on me. Also, it looks a bit different in person than on the website, I think. I dunno, I just look so weird in it, lol. I wanted to love it. The kimono is nice! But it wasn't as exciting as the puella tops. The Under Skies button-down was a lot rougher than I would imagine it to be. o___o; Didn't expect that. But thankfully, it does fit me, barely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just need to lose 5-10 pounds.
> 
> ...


I got the Puella Swing Top too and it's my favorite part of the first tote. How are you going to style it? I'm not quite sure about that yet!

The pleated print top (which I got in the pink floral) was a lot more neon than I expected. On the site the print seemed more subdued and pastel. It still works on me though.


----------



## rachelshine (May 19, 2014)

Okay Golden Tote, where the eff are you?? It says out for delivery today but my USPS guy was already here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nectarbean (May 20, 2014)

My original estimated delivery date was for this Wednesday. Now it's changed to NEXT Thursday!! Boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (May 20, 2014)

Overall, I am pleased with my tote. I got the awkward Priddy Puella surprise item. Hopefully I can trade or sell it as it's really not my style. If not, I thinnnnk I can make it work with a belt and wedges (and maybe a shot or two). Other than that, I may be selling an Under the Skies shirt I got. 

I am obsessed with my floral maxi and Puella one. The emerald isn't as sheer as I thought it would be. I'll just wear it with a fun sports bra / lace bralette thingie I think. I also go the naked zebra tank dress thing. It's actually pretty cute, much cuter on than on the hanger, but I put it up on the trade boards to see what would happen.


----------



## dmcarine (May 20, 2014)

Received my $149 tote today and love half of it. Here are the things I absolutely loved:





I chose the tunic and the kimono top, and they more than lived up to my expectations. The racer back tank is navy with a small paint spatter print on it--very flattering and breezy. I'll wear all 3 all summer. These items make the tote worth it...

Now for the half I'm not so crazy about:


On the left is a dolman sleeve top in medium. I'm just over dolman tops, and the graphic print really isn't my style. It's very soft and comfy though. In the middle is a medium blue Under Skies ruffle maxi dress. Cute, but looks terrible on me. I really don't do spaghetti straps. On the right is the Priddy by Puella dress in medium. Guys, I just can't. It's wrong for me in so very many ways.

What I really want is the Pleated Print Top in medium, preferably in the green and blue print. I'd be willing to trade all three items (the Puella dress, the maxi dress, and the dolman top) for that one item. *fingers crossed*


----------



## sylarana (May 21, 2014)

Got my tote yesterday and I love all of it.

THe Puella Maxi in black is a bit sheer .. though it's nice for the summer. I'll have to figure out what to wear underneath it.

LOVE the floral maxi dress. So beautiful!

Also got the Puella Priddy dress in blue. Not sure I'd wear it as a dress (my legs aren't 20 anymore), but over leggins or capris I love it.

A very sheer dark grey-navy leopard print tank from under the skies which is perfect for me and the summer. It's see-through, but works well with a nice bra. (Doesn't cling to the skin as much as the maxi dress)

A black tunic shirt from Naked zebra with long sheer sleeves (to be rolled up). The only thing that is a bit too small for me (I'm right in between small and medium size-wize), but I can work with it. I like it too much to gift it. All the other items are just right in small ..

And the dolman sleeve top as well .. the print is great for me and I adore the style. So soft as well.

Very happy with it.


----------



## Schmootc (May 21, 2014)

I got the $49 tote with the slouchy statement pants (wasn't sure about keeping them because they're a little wild, but they're totally growing on me) and the zebra dress. Am putting the dress up for trade if anyone is interested, size medium. Is there a Golden Tote trade thread somewhere that I can't find? I've mostly moved my swapping to MSA, but think I might need to branch out for this one. I'd try Facebook, but I'm not on FB. (Yeah, it's a thing.) I'd love the pleated print top in medium.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 21, 2014)

I don't think there is a GT swap thread on this site. I could put up your trade on the Facebook group and give them your e-mail to contact, if you want?


----------



## tara1012 (May 21, 2014)

@[email protected] There is a swap thread here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/126382-golden-tote-trade-list/

But the Facebook one gets a lot more action.


----------



## Schmootc (May 21, 2014)

@@Bunbunny @@tara1012 Thank you so much! Very helpful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey guys!

Does anyone know where to buy the Road Trip Tee? I wouldn't even know where to begin to look. The size L is sold out and the last t-shirt I bought a medium of in GT was too small for me.

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 2, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy the Road Trip Tee? I wouldn't even know where to begin to look. The size L is sold out and the last t-shirt I bought a medium of in GT was too small for me.
> 
> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'd wait until the totes have arrived and check the Facebook swap group. I'm sure someone will have one that didn't fit them to sell, and most likely for a lower price than you'd find from the store. At the very least, once people get their totes you can find out what brand it is.


----------



## Supreme (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new and I just ordered my first Golden Tote last Monday and selected the Venice Vacation Dress and the Embroidered Linen Shift Dress.  It should be here by Thursday and I simply can't wait....I am considering ordering another 149.00 tote to get the Puella Midi Dress and Weekender Pants....Should I wait until I get my tote?!?  Does anyone else order 2 totes or just one?!  I heard that if you order two totes at the same time it will reduce your chances of getting the same surprise items which is why I am concerned about ordering a new tote a week later.


----------



## CT Rachel (Jun 10, 2014)

if you note in the comments that it's your second tote for the month, they wont give you duplicates. I did it once and did not have a problem.

rachel


----------



## Supreme (Jun 11, 2014)

ct rachel said:


> if you note in the comments that it's your second tote for the month, they wont give you duplicates. I did it once and did not have a problem.
> 
> rachel


Thank you so much!

I can't wait for my tote to arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CT Rachel (Jun 11, 2014)

no problem. its a good month to get two- the "extras" look great!


----------



## britty (Jun 12, 2014)

Y'all are making it really difficult for me not to order! My problem is that I'm an all or nothing gal, I want the big tote and small tote each month, I'm trying to justify it when I consider how much time and money I spend on picking clothes already!


----------



## Supreme (Jun 13, 2014)

I got my first tote!  Really excited!  Here's one of the tops I got, I suppose I got this one in place of the nautical rope top that I've seen everyone else getting in their tote and I really prefer it to that one anyway, so it's a win!


----------



## Laurlaur (Jun 13, 2014)

Supreme said:


> I got my first tote!  Really excited!  Here's one of the tops I got, I suppose I got this one in place of the nautical rope top that I've seen everyone else getting in their tote and I really prefer it to that one anyway, so it's a win!


Ooh I like that color!  I got that same top in mine except mine's a blue/gray color.  Really pretty pattern!


----------



## Supreme (Jun 13, 2014)

@@Laurlaur  Can you post a pic?!?  I just ordered my second tote and I am curious about the surprise items....I have been looking everywhere but none of the other subscription blogs are posting pictures of their totes  &lt;_&lt;  This is becoming my #1 obsession haha.


----------



## CT Rachel (Jun 13, 2014)

Supreme- pretty top and looks great on you. If you're on facebook, there's a trading page that's very busy. You'll see pics of lots it totes. Not sure how to send a link but put "Golden Tote Trading Group" in the search field and it may come up. You have to ask for permission to join since it's private.

Not sure if this link will work but worth a shot I guess.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Goldentotetrades/

Rachel


----------



## Laurlaur (Jun 14, 2014)

@@Supreme These are the 3 extra tote items I got (not including the pants that were in the first 1000?)


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jun 15, 2014)

I love that maxi skirt and hope I get it! I must wear a bra and so can't wear any of their spaghetti strap maxi dresses but I loooove maxis.


----------



## Supreme (Jun 15, 2014)

@@Laurlaur  Oh my goodness I am LOVING your maxi and your two tops-I love how they all work together    I ended up ordering a second tote so I have my fingers crossed for the maxi!!

Here's the rest of my items-My two items that I selected:




And here's the rest:




I wore the puella pants and black top yesterday to a Brats/Beer/Bonfire party and I was super comfy!


----------



## teenyfish (Jun 20, 2014)

Golden tote now offers a $100 surprise item only tote!


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 21, 2014)

Shop Rusche has the roadtrip tee, if anyone else wants it

http://shopruche.com/harborside-stripe-top.html


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 24, 2014)

Is there a swap trade sell page for Golden Tote?


----------



## emilylithium (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> Is there a swap trade sell page for Golden Tote?


there is facebook group for it that is really active.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Goldentotetrades/?fref=nf

you have to wait to be approved to join though, may take a couple of hours i suppose


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 7, 2014)

Wheeee, just ordered this month's tote! Got the two maxis + added on the Flawless Bralette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Anyone else order this month?


----------



## JenTX (Jul 7, 2014)

I just ordered my first Golden Tote. I went for the $49 since I have never ordered before and am not so sure about the fit. Do they ever put dresses in the $49 tote? I'm hoping I get a cute dress! I ordered the green Dots &amp; Strips Tee.

I didn't know about the add on feature when I ordered. :-(


----------



## Andi B (Jul 7, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I just ordered my first Golden Tote. I went for the $49 since I have never ordered before and am not so sure about the fit. Do they ever put dresses in the $49 tote? I'm hoping I get a cute dress! I ordered the green Dots &amp; Strips Tee.
> 
> I didn't know about the add on feature when I ordered. :-(


I got that exact same tee, plus the gray and green sailing (?) top in the $149 tote. 

I just got my June surprise tote last Wednesday, and I LOVED everything I got.  It's amazing what a difference losing just 5 pounds can make on how things fit and how you feel in them!  Now I'm really looking forward to my July tote!

BTW, yes, they put a very cute non-knit dress in my $49 tote last month!  I have also received one of the Puella swing dresses in a $49 tote late last summer.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 7, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I got that exact same tee, plus the gray and green sailing (?) top in the $149 tote.
> 
> I just got my June surprise tote last Wednesday, and I LOVED everything I got.  It's amazing what a difference losing just 5 pounds can make on how things fit and how you feel in them!  Now I'm really looking forward to my July tote!
> 
> BTW, yes, they put a very cute non-knit dress in my $49 tote last month!  I have also received one of the Puella swing dresses in a $49 tote late last summer.


Cool. Crossing my fingers for a dress!! How long does it usually take to get your tote once you place the order?


----------



## Andi B (Jul 7, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Cool. Crossing my fingers for a dress!! How long does it usually take to get your tote once you place the order?


Unfortunately for me, it usually takes about 1.5-2 weeks for it to ship and another week for it to arrive (I'm on the east coast), so almost 3 weeks after the sale starts!  Once or twice, I've received it around 2 weeks after I purchased.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 7, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Unfortunately for me, it usually takes about 1.5-2 weeks for it to ship and another week for it to arrive (I'm on the east coast), so almost 3 weeks after the sale starts!  Once or twice, I've received it around 2 weeks after I purchased.


I'm also on the east cost so I guess I can anticipate a 3-week wait.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 7, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I'm also on the east cost so I guess I can anticipate a 3-week wait.


Yeah, I went back and checked some of my past totes to be sure...for example, I ordered a tote on May 5, it shipped on May 15, and I received it on May 21...so maybe closer to 2.5 weeks.  April's tote took right at 2 weeks. Still a long wait, but worth it!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jul 7, 2014)

I am so sad! I was busy at noon so couldn't get on until 1:30, when both tops I ad hoped for were sold out in my size.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 7, 2014)

SO tempted to get the Puella swing dress in the $49 tote.


----------



## Laurlaur (Jul 7, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> SO tempted to get the Puella swing dress in the $49 tote.


I wasn't going to get a tote this month.  But then I saw that it was in the $49 tote lol


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 7, 2014)

...okay I caved and got it. XD


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 7, 2014)

Laurlaur said:


> I wasn't going to get a tote this month.  But then I saw that it was in the $49 tote lol


THIS WAS MY EXACT REACTION. Hahaha, I totally would have passed this month if it hadn't been in the $49 tote.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 7, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I am so sad! I was busy at noon so couldn't get on until 1:30, when both tops I ad hoped for were sold out in my size.


Keep checking! Sarah (one of the owners) is super active in the FB group and has been restocking all day!! I ended up adding a bralette (I think we received them in April??) because I have given up on wearing regular bras even with my big boobs haha!

Now the agonizing wait!! I am in Phoenix, so thankfully I usually get my totes pretty quickly once they ship, but UGH the two weeks is killlller.


----------



## Supreme (Jul 7, 2014)

@rachelshine  I'm a little jealous-how about I ordered right at 12p (12:03 maybe?!?)  and the bralettes were not available?!?!?  I would have totally added on one!!!

I ordered the Navy/White Aphrodite dress in xsml/sml (and they are sold out so I'm glad I did)  and the white garden floral dress.

FYI to group-I usually wash all my GT items in a delicate cycle and hang dry--but I did this with the weekender pants on the gentle cycle AND THEY SHRUNK without any heat or putting them in the dryer, so beware.

My tote should arrive next Thursday, woohoo!!


----------



## Supreme (Jul 7, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> THIS WAS MY EXACT REACTION. Hahaha, I totally would have passed this month if it hadn't been in the $49 tote.





Laurlaur said:


> I wasn't going to get a tote this month.  But then I saw that it was in the $49 tote lol


I REALLY wanted this dress and didn't get it.....and now they are sold out in my size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am also hoping they restock by payday Friday so I can get the 49.00 tote with the puella sing dress in my size....totally regret not ordering this dress right now!!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 7, 2014)

Supreme said:


> @rachelshine  I'm a little jealous-how about I ordered right at 12p (12:03 maybe?!?)  and the bralettes were not available?!?!?  I would have totally added on one!!!
> 
> I ordered the Navy/White Aphrodite dress in xsml/sml (and they are sold out so I'm glad I did)  and the white garden floral dress.
> 
> ...


Order now and then send an email to [email protected] with the subject line - Added Accessories, Please Ship With My Order! along with your two order numbers

They should remove 1 of your shipping charges and ship it with your tote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Jul 7, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> SO tempted to get the Puella swing dress in the $49 tote.


AND this is the only reason I got a tote! When I saw it in the boutique for ~$80, it seemed to be a $149 option, and I've spent too much for that! But, I think this is such a good dress to throw on.  When I realized it was in the $49 tote, I had no second thoughts!! I was planning on trying to buy it off someone in the swap group anyways, but this way was easier AND I get a surprise item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My thought is they priced this high in the boutique because when they priced the Puella Maxi low in the boutique, everyone ordered it before the tote opened, and I think they were trying to avoid that same reaction.


----------



## Supreme (Jul 8, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Order now and then send an email to [email protected] with the subject line - Added Accessories, Please Ship With My Order! along with your two order numbers
> 
> They should remove 1 of your shipping charges and ship it with your tote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Follow up question-Were the bralettes at a discounted price because you added them on to your tote?


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 8, 2014)

Supreme said:


> Follow up question-Were the bralettes at a discounted price because you added them on to your tote?


Ohh, I ended up ordering separately. I doubt they were discounted though, $18 is pretty low. I did try to see by creating another tote, but there was no way to add on the bralette. I placed 2 orders. I haven't heard back from Katherine yet, it was just the instructions Sarah gave me from the FB group. I'll probably follow up with Katherine later this week. I am assuming they are just swamped with emails from the sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 8, 2014)

I bought the Puella Swing Dress and the Polka Dot top in green! 

I went out today and was talking to someone, and they asked how far along I was. I am wearing a Puella Swing top... lol. I said I'm not and then they went on about how maternity clothes are good to wear.

Um, not maternity.

Granted, she was probably in her mid-60's, so, I'm going to try to forget the comment. I'm 150 pounds, so I don't really look pregnant. I have hips, not belly. So, it was the shirt, especially since she mentioned maternity wear...

I love these tops so much. I'm not gonna stop wearing Puella swing stuff! XD They're so comfortable...

I guess older folks don't realize that younger people dress like this. &gt;___&gt; flowly tops and tighter pants/leggings are the best!

Older people can think I'm preggos all they want as long as I get to wear my Puella.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I bought the Puella Swing Dress and the Polka Dot top in green!
> 
> I went out today and was talking to someone, and they asked how far along I was. I am wearing a Puella Swing top... lol. I said I'm not and then they went on about how maternity clothes are good to wear.
> 
> ...


That lady was seriously rude. How did she not get it and then go on after you said you weren't preggers?

I once had someone ask me when I was due and have since vowed to not ever ask that question of anyone - even if they are obviously 9 months pregnant.

This is the problem with swing dresses/shirts to me though, that's why I don't wear them.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 8, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I bought the Puella Swing Dress and the Polka Dot top in green!
> 
> I went out today and was talking to someone, and they asked how far along I was. I am wearing a Puella Swing top... lol. I said I'm not and then they went on about how maternity clothes are good to wear.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a man ask a woman if she's pregnant, it's always been women asking. I think men have it drilled into their heads at a young age that you don't comment on this unless you want a sh!tstorm but the women I've seen do this think they're showing how intuitive or in touch with other women they are. I do love watching when a coworker explains that no, they're not pregnant it's just the clothing/a food baby/fat/puking from food poisoning and then making the faux psychic squirm.

Working in science there's more of a concern regarding women working while pregnant due to certain chemicals than in a typical office, so certain coworkers are constantly on belly watch. These coworkers are also the lab gossip-mongers so their interest isn't altruistic, despite what they claim.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jul 8, 2014)

This is funny. My six year old nephew asked me if I was pregnant today. I immediately changed tops and put the one I was wearing in the donation pile.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 8, 2014)

Oof...

Well at least your nephew knows where babies come from, that's pretty good for a 6 year old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brittany13 (Jul 8, 2014)

Recently got my surprise only tote, I was nervous after seeing 3 others but it was awesome! It had great variety, some shorts with what looks like the print from the puella pants(shorts not by puella) a plaid buttoned top ,a dress with little ducks and a cardigan.thought I'd let everyone know since it seems to be hard to.find reviews for this bag. Also, anyone else bummed that the polka dot shirt is sold out


----------



## Supreme (Jul 8, 2014)

Brittany13 said:


> Recently got my surprise only tote, I was nervous after seeing 3 others but it was awesome! It had great variety, some shorts with what looks like the print from the puella pants(shorts not by puella) a plaid buttoned top ,a dress with little ducks and a cardigan.thought I'd let everyone know since it seems to be hard to.find reviews for this bag. Also, anyone else bummed that the polka dot shirt is sold out





Brittany13 said:


> Recently got my surprise only tote, I was nervous after seeing 3 others but it was awesome! It had great variety, some shorts with what looks like the print from the puella pants(shorts not by puella) a plaid buttoned top ,a dress with little ducks and a cardigan.thought I'd let everyone know since it seems to be hard to.find reviews for this bag. Also, anyone else bummed that the polka dot shirt is sold out


Ohhh can you post a picture?!?  I have not ordered a surprise tote yet.

@LadyManah  That's pretty sh!tty that an older lady asked if you were preggo, but I'm with you, I love how forgiving the swing dresses and tops and will keep wearing them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brittany13 (Jul 8, 2014)

Supreme said:


> Ohhh can you post a picture?!?  I have not ordered a surprise tote yet.
> 
> @LadyManah  That's pretty sh!tty that an older lady asked if you were preggo, but I'm with you, I love how forgiving the swing dresses and tops and will keep wearing them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I will see if I can figure out how to post pictures when I get home wish me luck lol


----------



## Brittany13 (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Supreme (Jul 8, 2014)

@Brittany13  I feel like your tote is the best surprise tote I've seen yet (mysubscriptionaddiction and subscriptionboxlady have reviews too).  I feel like your items are good to wear now and versatile enough for the fall.  Now I want to try it!


----------



## camel11 (Jul 8, 2014)

That is definitely the best I've seen -- some on the facebook group are really meh.


----------



## Brittany13 (Jul 8, 2014)

Supreme said:


> @Brittany13  I feel like your tote is the best surprise tote I've seen yet (mysubscriptionaddiction and subscriptionboxlady have reviews too).  I feel like your items are good to wear now and versatile enough for the fall.  Now I want to try it!


Thank you, I definitely got lucky . I wore the shorts today and they were super comfy. I think I'll get another in a month or  two and make sure I post the pics


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

Brittany13 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Wow awesome surprise tote!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 8, 2014)

Brittany13 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I got the same cardigan! As well as the Jolie black shorts, a THML Aztec tank and a My Beloved dress. I traded the shorts within a few hours of listing them and I liked everything else. I was very pleasantly surprised by the surprise tote although I did see some horrible ones on the FB swap page.

I decided to risk it and order another surprise tote this month along with the 149$ one.


----------



## Brittany13 (Jul 9, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> I got the same cardigan! As well as the Jolie black shorts, a THML Aztec tank and a My Beloved dress. I traded the shorts within a few hours of listing them and I liked everything else. I was very pleasantly surprised by the surprise tote although I did see some horrible ones on the FB swap page.
> 
> I decided to risk it and order another surprise tote this month along with the 149$ one.


Oooh, I'd love to see what u get in your second surprise tote! I'm definitely going to get one in the future so I'm curious about all the different variations


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 9, 2014)

I love the idea of the surprise tote, but they keep having AMAZING regular totes that it's hard to justify throwing ALL of my money at them. 

OH and as an update, I did get an email back yesterday from Katherine that I had been refunded for my second shipping charge already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love GT's customer service. I've had nothing but good interactions with them and I'd highly suggest everyone join their FB trade group, not only are the ladies their a hoot, but Sarah and her team are super active on there.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 10, 2014)

OMG, already have shipping on my tote!!!!


----------



## Supreme (Jul 10, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> OMG, already have shipping on my tote!!!!


Yes I got a shipping confirmation as well!  Shipping usually comes late Friday and it doesn't make it out until Monday, so I'm hoping I'll get my box soon   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been stalking the Internet trying to find any july sneak peaks (aside from what they listed on Instagram), has anyone had any luck?


----------



## camel11 (Jul 10, 2014)

Check the Goldentote Swap group on facebook! A few totes have already been received, and Sarah showed a picture of a surprise spoiler!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 16, 2014)

Got my tote!! Already sold the two items I didn't like  


 

When I first saw this popping up in the FB group, thought I'd hate it, turns out, I don't!!




My favorite!!! Love this maxi to bits!




Another complete win &lt;3




Super B Maxi!!!




Love the detailing. Check their FB group to see the back. It's incredible. 




Cute pattern, but looked like *bleep* on me lol.




Also very cute, but my big booty and thighs were not having it!


----------



## Supreme (Jul 16, 2014)

@rachelshine  OH MY goodness looks like you got a good tote!!  My tote is out for delivery TODAY and I am just patiently waiting for my tote to arrive.  I love that super b Maxi, I've only seen it in black on mysubscriptionaddiction (and has a close up shot of the back which is awesome) but I really like the green one now that I've seen it.  I'm also worried about the cut + sew shirt, but I usually love everything after I try it on.  I will post my tote as soon as it arrives!  Thanks for posting yours!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 16, 2014)

@@Supreme thanks!! I was soo happy with the Super B maxi! Squealed when I tore that package open haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was on the fence the cut + sew shirt at first, esp bc I tried it on first with the fail shorts, but after I put it on with jeans, swooned! Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## ashleylaura (Jul 18, 2014)

I am a newbie both here and at golden tote. I ordered my first tote on July 11th. I got a shipping notice today, but some of the girls on the Facebook group said they've had shipping labels created and still waited 1-2 weeks before the box actually left. Gah! I'm so impatient! 

I already bought 1 dress off of the group. I love it, but it has a defect. I emailed Rosemary as the group recommended and never heard back :I I also emailed her about adding notes to my tote order, because I missed it at checkout and never heard back from that email either. I'm so worried I'll get a dud of a tote.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They seem to be hit or miss. Of course the top I'm dying for sold out before I got paid and so far it seems like everyone loves it. It is the dots and stripes shirt.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 18, 2014)

@@ashleylaura try calling them tomorrow! Much easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can even leave a voicemail. They probably have so many email requests. You can also try emailing [email protected]

Also, if you end up with a "dud", just try to trade or sell your tote before returning! I sold the two items that didn't work for me in less than an hour of me posting it up in the FB group.


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 18, 2014)

Minus the two items I picked, this month was a total fail for me. Thankfully, I was able to sell the shorts (my jiggly, short legs cannot pull shorts off) and the Puella printed dress, so I basically only paid $100 for the two items I liked, but still. I'm not sure I want to spend another $156! Maybe I'm too picky afterall!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 20, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Got my tote!! Already sold the two items I didn't like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The teal Super B maxi was my surprise item on the $49 tote. I love love love it!


----------



## lissa3243 (Jul 24, 2014)

I decided to pass this month. At first I was 100% getting a tote but after seeing the surprises and realizing I have more clothes than most malls I decided to take a month off. I did order a surprise tote last month and easily traded the one item I didn't care for.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

lissa3243 said:


> I decided to pass this month. At first I was 100% getting a tote but after seeing the surprises and realizing I have more clothes than most malls I decided to take a month off. I did order a surprise tote last month and easily traded the one item I didn't care for.


Yeah I'm debating on whether or not I will do a tote again this month. I definitely got value out of it and loved both items I received (I got the $49 tote).

I've just spent a lot of money at Nordstrom's anniversary sale in the last week (close to a grand - no judging - things for my hubby too).... So I feel like I should probably take a break on the clothes shopping for the next 30-45 days or so... Haha.

I'm sure there will be something I want though and I will get tempted by something!

On the bright side - at least someone gave me a Sephora gift card yesterday so I have some money to spend at their upcoming Rouge event that I won't feel bad about!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 24, 2014)

@ agreed. I definitely don't know how people get totes every month. I am a) jealous they have that kind of cash flow and b ) usually find that even if I did, I don't seem to find that I love it enough that I would have been happy. 

I feel like a tote every FEW months tho, heck yes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @ agreed. I definitely don't know how people get totes every month. I am a) jealous they have that kind of cash flow and b ) usually find that even if I did, I don't seem to find that I love it enough that I would have been happy.
> 
> I feel like a tote every FEW months tho, heck yes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I'm amazed at some of the girls in the Facebook group who have like 3 totes per month.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 24, 2014)

@@rachelshine I spoke too soon. They just posted some teasers on the Facebook group and there are way too many cute things.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 25, 2014)

@ bahah, I was thinking the same thing!! The dresses, they slay me every time. I am hoping the short one is in the $49 tote.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @ bahah, I was thinking the same thing!! The dresses, they slay me every time. I am hoping the short one is in the $49 tote.


Yeah it's so bad! 

I want all of these:







And maybe this:




(It's probably too short for me so I'm on the fence)

I really really really want that dress with the sleeves though!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 25, 2014)

@ I am eyeing that last one you posted!!! Also, god that model is gorgeous!! Just not fair how pretty she is!!!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

@@rachelshine I know! It's annoying how she looks perfect in ANYTHING!


----------



## goldenstateerin (Jul 31, 2014)

I have been researching this for a few weeks now and I cannot decide whether or not to get one. I can only afford the $49 and it seems like most of the items I'm interested in are in the $149 tote. I love that I can pick out one of the items in the bag. And, I can find 2-3 items I like in the cheaper price range. But it's such a gamble. For the price, I want to get my money's worth.

From your experience(s), do you think the risk is worth the money? How hard is it to trade/swap clothes and are the sizes typically true-to-size?

By the way, if you haven't looked on Facebook, they have a whole album of August spoilers (as of July 29)!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 1, 2014)

[SIZE=12pt]So I held off mentioning my July totes because they were such messes. I ordered a 149$ tote (6 items) and a surprise tote (4 items), both in large. Each tote had one damaged item and one medium item, so out of the 10 items total I received; 20% were damaged and 20% were the wrong size. I contacted GT by email with pictures attached, website form and phone with no response to any method after almost two weeks. I then posted a comment on FB and within an hour got a response. I was emailed a pre-paid mailing label and told to send back 6 of the 10 total items and they'll refund me for the 149$ tote. The refund went on my card yesterday so I'm whole again.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I was very annoyed that it took so much effort to get ahold of GT about this. I like GT, I like their clothing but this isn’t the first issue I’ve had with customer service being MIA. I understand they’re still beta but the damaged items were obviously damaged; one was the black and white Cut &amp; Sew shirt with the lace hem and it looked like the sewing machine had pulled the lace through/stitched across it and then someone took a stitch ripper to remove the threads. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I’m waffling on August as I’m rebuilding my wardrobe due switching careers, but since I haven’t gotten a new job yet I don’t want to build a wardrobe and end up somewhere that’s super dressy or casual and I’m the opposite. I probably will get the August tote and if not then I’ll definitely have to get the September/October/November/December ones for cozy fall and winter clothing because I’m going to the Snowbombing Festival in Austria in April and I need to be completely on point for après-ski (après-snowboarding?) and all the hottie Bavarian boys there  B) [/SIZE]


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm not so sure I fit well with Golden Tote. Loved my first tote, but bought 2 more since then and it just isn't me at all. I don't know if it is because it's summer and I don't really like summer, or if the surprise items in general I just hate, lol. I hated everything except the 2 items I picked for July. :/ So, it was really a huge waste of cash, even assuming the Puella dress would retail for... maybe $70? (I'd pay that much, anyway)

TBH, I'd rather spend $156 at anthropologie and get clothing I LOVE. Even if I get less, I'll love it more. :/

I think it's too much of a gamble for me, but it was super fun getting some totes!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 1, 2014)

goldenstateerin said:


> I have been researching this for a few weeks now and I cannot decide whether or not to get one. I can only afford the $49 and it seems like most of the items I'm interested in are in the $149 tote. I love that I can pick out one of the items in the bag. And, I can find 2-3 items I like in the cheaper price range. But it's such a gamble. For the price, I want to get my money's worth.
> 
> From your experience(s), do you think the risk is worth the money? How hard is it to trade/swap clothes and are the sizes typically true-to-size?
> 
> By the way, if you haven't looked on Facebook, they have a whole album of August spoilers (as of July 29)!


 
I have bought one tote and had a REALLy good experience. I started small with the $49 tote. I picked a shirt in size medium and they sent me a maxi dress in size large based on my profile as my surprise item ($49 tote is a total of 2-3 items and usually if one is a dress it will be 2 items). I appreciated that they actually read the sizing information in my profile to send me the dress in large rather than just send me a medium since I ordered the shirt in a medium. The dress fits perfectly. Had they sent me a medium it would have been a dud. Glad they know the sizing of each of their pieces and whether or not an item is running small/large. Usually when you are picking your non-surprise item there is information in the description about the sizing for that item. I'd also like to point out that I specifically put in my profile that I love maxi dresses and they sent me one as my surprise item. I also called out colors is like and the maxi dress was specifically one of those colors. They really read your profile and try to send things you will like. I say give the $49 a try. It's not too much of a risk and if you don't like the items the trade thread is REALLY active. You don't have to trade, you can also sell.

Lastly, if the two items I got were at Anthro, I believe the top would be priced at $58 and the dress at $118 or $128 so I got a very good deal IMO.



LadyManah said:


> I'm not so sure I fit well with Golden Tote. Loved my first tote, but bought 2 more since then and it just isn't me at all. I don't know if it is because it's summer and I don't really like summer, or if the surprise items in general I just hate, lol. I hated everything except the 2 items I picked for July. :/ So, it was really a huge waste of cash, even assuming the Puella dress would retail for... maybe $70? (I'd pay that much, anyway)
> 
> TBH, I'd rather spend $156 at anthropologie and get clothing I LOVE. Even if I get less, I'll love it more. :/
> 
> I think it's too much of a gamble for me, but it was super fun getting some totes!


Did you ever try the $49? Also are you in the trades group? I'm sure you can sell your other items and get your money's worth.

I will definitely say regarding Golden Tote, it does cater to one particular style. So, if that's not your style you probably won't like it.



ChicagoBlonde said:


> So I held off mentioning my July totes because they were such messes. I ordered a 149$ tote (6 items) and a surprise tote (4 items), both in large. Each tote had one damaged item and one medium item, so out of the 10 items total I received; 20% were damaged and 20% were the wrong size. I contacted GT by email with pictures attached, website form and phone with no response to any method after almost two weeks. I then posted a comment on FB and within an hour got a response. I was emailed a pre-paid mailing label and told to send back 6 of the 10 total items and they'll refund me for the 149$ tote. The refund went on my card yesterday so I'm whole again.
> 
> I was very annoyed that it took so much effort to get ahold of GT about this. I like GT, I like their clothing but this isn’t the first issue I’ve had with customer service being MIA. I understand they’re still beta but the damaged items were obviously damaged; one was the black and white Cut &amp; Sew shirt with the lace hem and it looked like the sewing machine had pulled the lace through/stitched across it and then someone took a stitch ripper to remove the threads.
> 
> I’m waffling on August as I’m rebuilding my wardrobe due switching careers, but since I haven’t gotten a new job yet I don’t want to build a wardrobe and end up somewhere that’s super dressy or casual and I’m the opposite. I probably will get the August tote and if not then I’ll definitely have to get the September/October/November/December ones for cozy fall and winter clothing because I’m going to the Snowbombing Festival in Austria in April and I need to be completely on point for après-ski (après-snowboarding?) and all the hottie Bavarian boys there  B)


Did you try on the mediums? I got a size other than what I ordered but it was because of them knowing that item ran differently size-wise.

Sucks about the damaged items. They seem to be EXTREMELY responsive on the Facebook group to any concerns. I have heard that contacting them the other ways usually takes a least 24 hours for a response though.


----------



## goldenstateerin (Aug 1, 2014)

JenTX said:


> I have bought one tote and had a REALLy good experience. I started small with the $49 tote. I picked a shirt in size medium and they sent me a maxi dress in size large based on my profile as my surprise item ($49 tote is a total of 2-3 items and usually if one is a dress it will be 2 items). I appreciated that they actually read the sizing information in my profile to send me the dress in large rather than just send me a medium since I ordered the shirt in a medium. The dress fits perfectly. Had they sent me a medium it would have been a dud. Glad they know the sizing of each of their pieces and whether or not an item is running small/large. Usually when you are picking your non-surprise item there is information in the description about the sizing for that item. I'd also like to point out that I specifically put in my profile that I love maxi dresses and they sent me one as my surprise item. I also called out colors is like and the maxi dress was specifically one of those colors. They really read your profile and try to send things you will like. I say give the $49 a try. It's not too much of a risk and if you don't like the items the trade thread is REALLY active. You don't have to trade, you can also sell.
> 
> Lastly, if the two items I got were at Anthro, I believe the top would be priced at $58 and the dress at $118 or $128 so I got a very good deal IMO.


Thanks for all the information. Super helpful and you just convinced me to get the $49 for August!


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 1, 2014)

I haven't gotten a tote since May. I get excited with the spoilers but then once it comes to deciding and I look at the quality and overall design, I don't bite the bullet. I have sooooo many clothes it is crazy but I really like the MerrickArt designs this month and am kinda in love with the blue swing dress. I know a lot of ppl are saying it looks maternity and is not flattering. I could see that being very true for someone that has a large chest or wide shoulders but I have not chest at all and find that swing dresses give me some illusionary "volume" and this length seems very work appropriate and may transition well into fall. The striped one is calling my name as well. I will probably pick the blue one in the $49 tote and if the striped one is still available in the $149 tote, I may get that one too along with the light blue button up top or the white with black detail blouson top.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 4, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Did you ever try the $49? Also are you in the trades group? I'm sure you can sell your other items and get your money's worth.
> 
> I will definitely say regarding Golden Tote, it does cater to one particular style. So, if that's not your style you probably won't like it.
> 
> ...


I'm in the FB group and usually sell a few items from each tote to defray the subscription cost. The mediums were complete mistakes on GT's end. I'm a DD and sometimes their larges don't fit properly (or I look pregnant) so the mediums are just a no-go.

I have no problem with them being responsive on FB if they didn't provide other ways to contact them. If they want me to complain on FB I'll be happy to do so but then why are they providing a contact us form and a customer service phone number if those methods are ignored? I consider FB and Twitter my last resorts in terms of getting in contact with a company or if their response is garbage, public shaming usually works wonders in getting an issue resolved. The part of me that did marketing thinks it makes a company look completely shoddy if their Twitter feed is full of requests for customer service to contact them or the FB wall has a person complaining about customer service and then fifty-eleven other customers jump on that post with the same issue. I do prefer Twitter as the companies can't delete Tweets directed at them as opposed to companies that delete FB wall posts instead of responding. I worked for a company that would punish or discredit employees that complained about things in an effort to make it appear that everything was perfect so I have a very dim view of companies that aren't responsive to complaints.

But onto August's tote! I'm not seeing anything amazing, maybe the cardigan if it's in the 49$ tote but if not I'll just swap for it or buy it on FB. Come on fall/winter designs, I need my après clothing!


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 4, 2014)

Wel.....I wasn't going to get a tote this month, but then just got reimbursed for expenses today &amp; have had a hellacious week, so did it. I usually have great luck selling things that don't work for me and recouping my "losses" or trading for items I do want. I really REALLY wanted the Garden Blooms dress but they only had a large left and I think it would be just too big. Hoping that because others snatched up mediums, more will be FSOT this month with the new tote coming in. 

Went with:

The Airy Pocket Dress




and the Summer to Fall Dress


----------



## Schmootc (Aug 4, 2014)

The pants I wanted are out of my size and the shirt I wanted is out of the color. I logged in at 9:05 Pacific. Five minutes and what I wanted is already gone! Super disappointing. :angry:


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 4, 2014)

I haven't gotten a tote since May but I GOT TWO TOTES today!!! I got the $49 tote with the Blue Merrick Swing Dress and the $149 tote with the striped Merrick Swing Dress and the Dream Daze Blouse all in small. Hope you all are getting the items you were eyeing!


----------



## Schmootc (Aug 4, 2014)

Woo hoo, the paisley printed pants were finally available in blue in medium. My shirt wasn't available in the color I wanted, but I got one of the pleated printed ones from a prior month that I'd been wanting for a while instead. Happy birthday to me a day late!


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 4, 2014)

@@Schmootc yay!!! I was going to respond to you and tell you to check again as they have been restocking whatever they can. Happy birthday indeed!!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 4, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Wel.....I wasn't going to get a tote this month, but then just got reimbursed for expenses today &amp; have had a hellacious week, so did it. I usually have great luck selling things that don't work for me and recouping my "losses" or trading for items I do want. I really REALLY wanted the Garden Blooms dress but they only had a large left and I think it would be just too big. Hoping that because others snatched up mediums, more will be FSOT this month with the new tote coming in.
> 
> Went with:
> 
> ...


Both of those are super cute. I feel like it's already starting to cool off here and the items still seem super summery to me so I think I'm going to pass this month...


----------



## natashaia (Aug 4, 2014)

i want the chambray polka dot and merrick blue swing dress, but i already got the stripped/navy shirt and the summer to fall dress. they are both out of stock which is probably a good thing.


----------



## Supreme (Aug 7, 2014)

I wasn't sure if I was going to do a tote this month but I broke down and just got one!  I ended up ordering the Folklore Tassel Top and the Moroccan Maxi Dress.  I REALLY wanted the tile kimono but they are completely sold out, all they have is the red large.  I might end up getting two totes if they restock since that one is in the 49.00 tote as well.

Can't wait to see the surprise items!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 7, 2014)

Does anyone know how small the XXS small is supposed to be for the Merrick dress? I actually kind of want, so I might get the small tote... but they don't have measurements. I'm tiny, but I don't want the dress to be too big. sigh.

eta: it seems like XS is supposed to be 0 -- I frequently wear 00 for tops (which mostly the dress would affect). I'm sure XS would be fine so I'm waffling. :S


----------



## Sherr (Jan 19, 2015)

Does anyone use this list anymore to discuss Golden Tote? Is there maybe a new one I don't know about?


----------



## JenTX (Jan 19, 2015)

Sherr said:


> Does anyone use this list anymore to discuss Golden Tote? Is there maybe a new one I don't know about?


I think this is the only one. There seems to not be much GT discussion on MUT.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 19, 2015)

Btw - tons of current and past GT items on sale in the Shop Ruche door busters today

http://shopruche.com/top-deals.html

$19.50 dresses and $14.50 tops. I just snagged a dress and a top


----------



## Sherr (Jan 20, 2015)

I am mostly dying of curiosity to know what people get in their monthly selections and especially the recent Mystery Totes.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 20, 2015)

Sherr said:


> I am mostly dying of curiosity to know what people get in their monthly selections and especially the recent Mystery Totes.


Have you not joined the Facebook Trading Group? Tons of reveals on there.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 20, 2015)

Sherr said:


> I am mostly dying of curiosity to know what people get in their monthly selections and especially the recent Mystery Totes.


Like Jen said, come join the FB page. https://www.facebook.com/groups/Goldentotetrades/

I haven't bought a tote in a few months, but I will update here next time I do!!


----------



## Sherr (Jan 20, 2015)

I just did, thanks for the tip!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jan 21, 2015)

I ordered a Mystery Tote in medium on the 7th and have not received a shipping notification yet. I guess I was under the assumption that the Mystery Totes were packed at random and non-curated, so I figured they would ship pretty quickly. Do they usually take this long to ship totes? I know they state that they started shipping on the 15th and ship out in the order that they receive the orders, finishing either tomorrow or Friday. So I find it strange that I'm still "processing"...


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 21, 2015)

@@jumpnshout5 they mentioned a few times in that Facebook group I posted that the mystery puella item would not be ready until the 15th and that's when totes would start to ship out. However, you should either call them (number on their site) and leave a message OR send a Facebook message. I wouldn't bother with emails.


----------



## sj52000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah, I received my shipping notice on the 15th, like they said, but it didn't actually leave the warehouse until the 19th. It's due to be here tomorrow, so at least the shipping is quick.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jan 22, 2015)

So I did _just _receive a shipping email. But the link only says that the label was created. Hopefully it makes it way to me soon!


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 23, 2015)

I haven't received a tracking number yet. I must be one of the last ones to receive it.


----------



## Sherr (Jan 23, 2015)

My medium MT just started shipping a couple of days ago … it's criss-crossing two countries, so maybe today (doubt it) or Monday.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a tracking number. It will arrive while I am away. I can post pictures when I come back althought they won't be anything fancy.


----------



## Sherr (Jan 28, 2015)

My mystery tote arrived yesterday … I am SO relieved, I love all four items: Chunky Knit Sweater in grey &amp; white, long blue "Super b" maxi, black &amp; white paisley Cut &amp; Sew top that will be perfect for summer, and the Puella tunic in black and white that feel quite comfy and will look great with skinny jeans or a snug litre skirt. Relieved and happy!!!


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 28, 2015)

Anyone getting a Feb tote?? I am definitely getting the new Puella dress + one other chosen item (TBD). I am adding on the Wide Leg Jeans so I can return if necessary. The coloured skinnies are really cute, but I have a bunch already.


----------



## Andi B (Jan 28, 2015)

rachelshine said:


> Anyone getting a Feb tote?? I am definitely getting the new Puella dress + one other chosen item (TBD). I am adding on the Wide Leg Jeans so I can return if necessary. The coloured skinnies are really cute, but I have a bunch already.


I am! I am definitely getting the heart print sweater/tunic (if I can grab it fast enough!), and that black &amp; gray plaid cardigan that was in the first round of spoilers on MSA.  I'll probably add on one or two items, but I haven't decided on them yet. 

I am so addicted to Golden Tote, and it doesn't help that I constantly get more compliments on their clothes than the stuff I buy anywhere else.  Random strangers stop me all the time to tell me they love my sweater/coat/dress/whatever!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jan 28, 2015)

Got my medium mystery tote today. Overall I am pleased. I was kind of hoping for the white Puella, but the green is ok. The only thing I didn't like was the fringe sweater. 





This was my first tote. I've wanted to try Golden Tote for quite a while, but was unsure about their sizing. I figured for the price of the mystery tote, I could try it out and find out how the sizing goes. Unfortunately two items were too big and two were quite snug  But I think I have a pretty good idea of how individual items may run.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 28, 2015)

rachelshine said:


> Anyone getting a Feb tote?? I am definitely getting the new Puella dress + one other chosen item (TBD). I am adding on the Wide Leg Jeans so I can return if necessary. The coloured skinnies are really cute, but I have a bunch already.


I will probably order one. Waiting for the rest of the spoilers. I definitely think I want the Puella dress.



jumpnshout5 said:


> Got my medium mystery tote today. Overall I am pleased. I was kind of hoping for the white Puella, but the green is ok. The only thing I didn't like was the fringe sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be able to trade the teal Puella top for the ivory on the trade group if you want.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 29, 2015)

Here are the pictures from my Golden Tote Mystery Bag size Large. I don't care much for it. I also should had ordered a medium instead.I took the pictures tonight with poor lighting



Spoiler






This looks OK on me. It does tent out over the stomach making me look pregnant.




This dress looks so innocent until I tried it on. It hangs from my chest making me look overweight. It may look fine on someone small busted, but definately not on someone that is large busted. I do not like the dress. It makes me look huge.




Pattern of dress




Skirt which is flattering.




It has a nice flow to it. Still I have no idea what to wear with a grey sweatshirt skirt.




Too long, too big, sleeves go past my hands.


----------



## pbpink (Feb 6, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> Here are the pictures from my Golden Tote Mystery Bag size Large. I don't care much for it. I also should had ordered a medium instead.I took the pictures tonight with poor lighting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am looking for that paisley dress, might you put on for sale in FB group? only issue is that I have a M one in striped and I'm scared it may be too big but let me know! thx!


----------



## pbpink (Feb 6, 2015)

JenTX said:


> I will probably order one. Waiting for the rest of the spoilers. I definitely think I want the Puella dress.
> 
> You should be able to trade the teal Puella top for the ivory on the trade group if you want.


I wanted to order puella dress too but I didnt - I just ordered a pop dress in small tote - I wanted to see it on someone first as you never know how huge or small they make them but I love the Aqua color! did you order?


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 4, 2016)

I was considering signing up for this but haven't and won't now since I'm on no buy.     I just got an email saying the January tote is live. Just wanted to pass on the info.


----------

